# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Bussi-Jokeri

## vristo

No niin. 
Jokeria on nyt sitten ajettu muutama arkipäivä ja yksi pyhäpäiväkin. Miltäs tuntuu hyvät matkustajat, alan harrastajat ja joukkoliikennealan ammattilaiset?

Itse voisin todeta, etta kalusto eli nuo Jokeribussit ovat kyllä kuljettajan kannalta mita parhainta modernia bussitekniikkaa. Toimivat, ainakin toistaiseksi, hienosti ja ovat upeita ajaa. Ohjaamossa on kaikki niin kuin pitääkin ja esim. ovien käyttely ja niiauskin on helppoa ja vaivatonta. Tuuletusjärjestelmä tuntuu tehokkaalta. HELMI-jarjestelmä toimii vähitellen asennusten ja päivitysten edetessä. Esimerkiksi tänään olivat liikennevaloetuudet toiminnassa Helsingin puolella (muutamia poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta), Espoon osuudella tuo HELMI puuttuu vielä tyystin.
Siinä kehuja.

Sitten kritiikkiäkin.
Minusta tuntuu yhä enemman siltä, etta tuo Jokeri olisi pitänyt alusta alkaen toteuttaa raideliikenteenä. Tämä nykyinen YTV:n "superbussi", joka jotenkin yrittää simuloida tai olla raideliikenteen kaltainen, eräänlainen YTV-alueen BRT-rata (Bus Rapid Transit), ei onnistu siinä kovinkaan hyvin. Se on nyt kuitenkin vain bussilinja, jolla tosin on tiettyjä etuuksia (mm. valoetuuksia ja joitain täysin omia kulkuväyliä), mutta liian paljon se kuitenkin joutuu nöyrtymään tavallisten liikennevirtojen armoilla. Niinpä Jokeribussit mm. ketjuuntuvat hyvin helposti 5 minuutin ja joskus jopa 10 minuutinkin vuorovälillä. Espoossa on monia risteyksiä, joissa näin tänään pari kolmekin Jokeribussia jonottamassa autojen ja muiden bussien seassa. Sekö on "pikabussi"?

Nyt tietysti Jokeri on bussilinjana vuosia, koska sen kilpailutettu liikenne alkoi juuri Concodian Bus Finlandin voimin. Toivoa vaan sopii, että raide-Jokeria ryhdyttäisiin vakavasti toteuttamaan ja että mahdollinen Jokeri II olisi suoraan vaikkapa Tukholman Tvarbanan kaltainen nopea pikaraitiotie tai muu vastaava.

----------


## Miska

Omien kokemusteni perusteella Jokeri-liikenne on sujunut hyvin ja kalustokin on toiminut. Ainakin ruuhkahuippujen ulkopuolella bussit ovat kulkeneet täsmällisesti ja välipisteajatkin ovat tuntuneet varsin onnistuneilta. Vaikka vristo haukkui, että Jokeri juuttuu muun liikenteen sekaan, etenee se mielestäni kuitenkin pääsääntöisesti varsin joutuisasti eikä reitillä ainakaan Helsingin puolella tuntuisi olevan pahoja ruuhkapaikkoja.

----------


## SD202

Ensiksi täytyy tunnustaa olevani epäkelpo joukkoliikenneharrastaja, kun en ole vielä edes koeajanut "uutta Jokeria". Sen sijaan katukuvassa nähtynä uudet bussit näyttävät erittäin piristäviltä ja nyt onkin helpompi markkinoida Jokeri-linjaa, kun kalustokin erottuu (edukseen) muusta paikallisbussikalustosta: Volvo B12BLE teliversiona on sen verran majesteetillinen ilmestys. :Very Happy:  En tiedä, onko Jokerimme esikuvana ollut Kööpenhaminan S-bussilinjasto, joka on eräänlainen poikittaisbussilinjasto. Köpiksessähän oli ainakin vielä muutama vuosi sitten S-bussilinjojen kalusto maalattu/teipattu hieman eri tavalla kuin muu bussikalusto.

Mutta niin kuin vristo kirjoitti, odottelen itsekin sitä päivää, kun seutulinja 550 onkin muuttunut pikaratikkalinjaksi. Sen verran hyviä kokemuksia minulla on Tukholman Tvärbananista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Esimerkiksi tänään olivat liikennevaloetuudet toiminnassa Helsingin puolella (muutamia poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta), Espoon osuudella tuo HELMI puuttuu vielä tyystin.


Helsingin liikenteenohjauskeskus on tehnyt loistavan sivun Helmin toteutustilanteesta Jokerilla:
http://www.hel2.fi/liikenteenohjaus/...tustilanne.htm

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Tänään aamulla jo kusi. Vartin sai odottaa ja sitten tuli kolmen narrilinjabussin karavaani...

----------


## Madmax

> Tänään aamulla jo kusi. Vartin sai odottaa ja sitten tuli kolmen narrilinjabussin karavaani...


En yhtään ihmettele. Kun tuo Tapiolasta Otaniemen suuntaan reitti on hieman tukkoinen ainakin aamuisin. Itse matkustin 510:llä Otaniemeen ja se oli siellä ainakin 5 minuuttia ennen Jokeria vaikka lähti minuutin myöhemmin.

----------


## vristo

> Tänään aamulla jo kusi. Vartin sai odottaa ja sitten tuli kolmen narrilinjabussin karavaani...


Eilen aamulla oli kuorma-auto hyytynyt Kehä I:selle, keskikaistalle, hieman Leppävaarasta Otaniemeen päin. Lisäksi Turun moottoritien liittymä aihettaa joka aamu tukkoisuutta tuolla paikalla. Nämä kaikki yhdessä aiheuttivat valtavat ruuhkat juuri pahimpaan tungosaikaan; Jokeribussit eivät päässeet yhtään sen vähemmällä, kuten ei esimerkiksi linja 512/A:kaan, jonka vuorot olivat pahasti myöhässä. 

Jokeri oikeaksi raideliikenteeksi! Bussijokeri on liian paljon normaalin liikenteen armoilla. Lisäksi Espoossa ei ole tietoakaan esimerkiksi Helmi-järjestelmästä; Jokeribussit seisovat aivan turhaan muutamissa kriittisissä risteyksissä ja liikennevaloissa. Tämä toisaalta kuvastanee suhtautumista joukkoliikenteeseen ja sen asian tilaa Espoossa. Helsingin rajan jälkeen Helmi-järjestelmään kuuluvat liikennevalot ja muut systeemit toimivat ihan toisella tasolla (muutamia poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta).

----------


## kemkim

> N&#228;m&#228; kaikki yhdess&#228; aiheuttivat valtavat ruuhkat juuri pahimpaan tungosaikaan.


Eik&#246;h&#228;n se ole tarkkaan harkittu juttu, ett&#228; Jokeri-bussi on laitettu Keh&#228; I:n ruuhkaisimmalle osuudelle Lepp&#228;vaarassa sen sijaan, ett&#228; se kulkisi rinnakkaisia pienempi&#228; teit&#228;, tai l&#228;htisi vasta Lepp&#228;vaarasta. Suunniteltiinhan bussilinjaa 10 vuotta ja koeajettiin pari vuotta, siin&#228; ajassa on varmasti tullut huomattua eri tieosuuksien ruuhkaisuudet. Jos ei, niin kenk&#228;&#228; suunnittelijoille.

----------


## 339-DF

Onkohan missään olemassa laskelmaa tai edes arviota Jokerin vaikutuksesta liikennöintikustannuksiin kokonaisuutena?

Jokeri on varmasti hyvin kallis linja, mutta sen myötä muuta linjastoa on muutettu ja niin on saatu säästöä. Lopputuloksena luulisin, että poikittaisliikenteen liikennöintikustannukset ovat suuremmat kuin ennen Jokeria, mutta kuinka paljon?

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

Ainoot asiat mitk&#228; Jokerissa voi t&#246;kki&#228;, on Tapiolan sumppuaamuruuhka (johtuuko L&#228;nsi-V&#228;yl&#228;n remontista?) ja Keh&#228; 1:sen iltap&#228;iv&#228;ruuhka. Muuten menee hyvin. Ei ongelmia. 
Bussien ketjuuntuminen on enemm&#228;n ja v&#228;hemm&#228;n tuuri peli&#228;, edell&#228; oleva ker&#228;&#228; kaikki isot asiakasryhm&#228;t niin takana tuleva saa melkeen itest&#228;&#228;n sen jo kiinni. Mutta siihenkin on sitten keinot, jos n&#228;in k&#228;y.

----------


## Eira

Kuljettajat ja matkustajat tyytyväisiä Jokeri-linjaan:

Auto- ja Kuljetusala 13/2006

----------


## melfstro

> Jokeri on varmasti hyvin kallis linja, mutta sen myötä muuta linjastoa on muutettu ja niin on saatu säästöä.


Itseasiassa Jokerista näyttää tulleen halvin seutulinja matkustajaa kohden laskettuna, tiukkana kakkosena ovat linjat 102 ja 103.

----------


## JT

Onko Jokerille lisätty ruuhkaan noiden 26:n telibussin lisäksi kaksi 2-akselista??Kuukankon Paikallisliikennesivujen automäärälistan mukaan linjan 550 autotilanne näyttää tältä: 13 kokopäiväteliä, 13 ruuhkateliä ja 2 ruuhka-ajan 2-akselista bussia. Tarkoittaako tuo kahden ruuhka-auton lisäys sitä, että sivu/kierrosaikaa on kasvatettu vai ajetaanko joitain vuoroja tuplalähtöinä.

----------


## kuukanko

Aamulla puoli kahdeksan jälkeen lähtee kaksi tupla-autoa Viikistä länteen auttamaan täytenä kulkevia normaalivuoroja.

----------


## kemkim

> Itseasiassa Jokerista näyttää tulleen halvin seutulinja matkustajaa kohden laskettuna, tiukkana kakkosena ovat linjat 102 ja 103.


Ja 102:n ja 103:n halpuus selittyy tietysti sillä, että näiden käyttäjinä on paljon Otaniemen opiskelijoita, joista suuri osa käyttää joukkoliikennettä rahapulansa takia. Helppo saada autot täyteen.

----------


## Jufo

> Ja 102:n ja 103:n halpuus selittyy tietysti sillä, että näiden käyttäjinä on paljon Otaniemen opiskelijoita, joista suuri osa käyttää joukkoliikennettä rahapulansa takia. Helppo saada autot täyteen.


Toisaalta opiskelijat tuovat vähemmän lipputuloja 50% alennuksen vuoksi. Mielestäni 102:n ja 103:n kalusto pitäisi ehdottomasti muuttaa teli-tai jopa nivelkalustoksi. On paljon vähemmän kuormittuneita linjoja (vaikka 512/A), joilla on vaadittu telikalustoa. Herää kysymys, millä perusteella kunkin linjan kalustokoko määrätään kun se ei tunnu aina menevän yksiin kuormituksen suhteen. 102:n ja 103:n yhteinen vuoroväli aamuruuhkassa on 4 min ja suurella kalustolla tätä voisi harventaa vaikka 6 minuuttiin.

----------


## melfstro

> Onko Jokerille lisätty ruuhkaan noiden 26:n telibussin lisäksi kaksi 2-akselista?


Viikistä lähtevät vara-autotkin pyritään ajamaan Jokeri-teleillä, mutta mikäli varsinaisia Jokeriautoja on huollossa tms. joudutaan käyttämään normaalia 2-akselista kalustoa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Itseasiassa Jokerista näyttää tulleen halvin seutulinja matkustajaa kohden laskettuna, tiukkana kakkosena ovat linjat 102 ja 103.


Se on varmaan totta. Mutta HKL:n kustannusselvityksen perusteellahan tuolla tavalla ei saa laskea.  :Sad:  Pitää tuijottaa vain kokonaiskustannuksia, jolloin 550 26:lla autolla on tosi kallis. (Siksihän ratikatkin ovat virallisen liturgian mukaan olevinaan kalliita, vaikka nousua kohden ne ovat oikeasti todella halpoja, niin kuin Jokerikin hyvän kuormituksen ansiosta varmaan on.)

Tietääkö kukaan, onko Jokerin matkustajamääriä laskettu viime aikoina?

----------


## risukasa

Tuusulantien pysäkillä on silloin tällöin kolmekin peräkkäistä vuoroa joutunut ajamaan ohi täysinä. Nykyään teen tuossa paikassa rutiininomaisesti ylimääräisen vaihdon, jos jonkin muun linjan bussi tulee ensin. Eipä ehdi nukkua, lukea eikä rakastua, niinkuin mainoksessa sanottiin, mutta on tuo 550 bussilinjaksi silti ihan hyvä. Kyllä vaan kaipuu olisi jo multippelisporaa kohtaan...

"Pirjon krouvin" eli Pirjontien itäpään risteyksestä on ollut valot pois pelistä jo yli viikon. Alkuun se tiesi busseille tuskallisen hitaita vasemmalle kääntymisiä, mutta ilmeisesti vakinaisesti tuota reittiä ajavat kuljettajat ovat nyt oppineet antamaan busseille tietä, kun tuostakin mennään kohtuullisen sujuvasti. Olisko teli-Volvon karisma ollut vähän avuksi  :Wink:

----------


## VANI

> Tietääkö kukaan, onko Jokerin matkustajamääriä laskettu viime aikoina?


Viime viikon tieto yli 20000 matkustajaa per arkivuorokausi

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

> Viime viikon tieto yli 20000 matkustajaa per arkivuorokausi


Hyvä että linja kelpaa ihmisille. Ei voi muuta tähän todeta.

----------


## Koala

> Hyvä että linja kelpaa ihmisille. Ei voi muuta tähän todeta.


Jokeri on malliesimerkki loistavasta linjasta. Olen aina maininnut esimerkkinä loistavasta joukkoliikenteestä kotilinjani raitiolinja 4:n mutta ei tuo Jokeri muutamankymmenen kokeilun perusteella häviä juurikaan. Lähinnä juuri vuorovälit ja tarkoituksenmukaiset pysähdyspaikat.

----------


## JT

Jokerille olisi kyllä kiva saada valoetuudet Otaniemessä Vuorimiehentien ja Otaniementien risteykseen. Tässä risteyksessähän ei ole varsinaisia liikennevaloja. Aika usein Tapiolasta tullessa joudutaan odottamaan kyseisessä paikassa, jotta päästään vapaasti kääntymään.

Ilmeisesti valoetuuksia olisi tulossa myöhemmin myös Espoon puolelle, mutta myös reaaliaikaiset pysäkki-informaatiojärjestelmät Espoon puolella ainakin Leppävaaraan ja Otaniemeen.

Lisäksi olen myös ihmetellyt sitä, että miksi Vuorimiehentiellä ei ole Jokeri-pysäkkiä. Tekniikantieltä, Vuorimiehentieltä sekä Miestentieltä kun on suht pitkät kävelymatkat lähimmälle Jokeri-pysäkille eli Alvar Aallon puiston pysäkille. Vuorimiehentien Jokeri-pysäkkiparilla saataisiin siirrettyä linja 52 Otakaaren päättelle palvelemaan Otakaarta, koska muistelen yhtenä 52:n nykyisen reitin syynä olevan tuo Vuorimiehentie - Leppävaara -osuus.

----------


## 339-DF

> Viime viikon tieto yli 20000 matkustajaa per arkivuorokausi


No se on PALJON! Mielestäni tuo ja täällä kerrotut kokemukset siitä, miten telibussin kapasiteetti on paikoin riittämätön, ovat jo riittäviä perusteluja sille, että linja pitäisi siirtää raiteille. Mitä pikemmin, sen parempi. Saataisiin nopeutta ja sujuvuuttakin lisää, ainakin Espoon päässä. Matkustajamäärä varmaan 25 000:n paremmalla puolella raideratkaisuna...

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

Tosta telibussin riittämättömyydestä, että kapasitteetti loppuu kesken sen verran, että niin käy periaatteessa aamu-ja iltaruuhka aikaan. Ja sekin on tunnin haarukassa kun bussit on oikeesti täynnä ihan viimistä seisomapaikkaa myöten. 

Eli en tiedä oikein tosta raiteille siirtämisestä, onko se loppuenlopuksi järkevää. Mutta toi liikennevaloetuus juttu Tapiolaan on kyllä mun mielestä ainakin ehdottomasti saatava. Liian paljon aikaa hävii liian usein siinä, että odottaa Tapiolan aukion liikennevaloissa punasissa kun ketään ei näy missään ja silti kääntyville on vihreet.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tosta telibussin riittämättömyydestä, että kapasitteetti loppuu kesken sen verran, että niin käy periaatteessa aamu-ja iltaruuhka aikaan. Ja sekin on tunnin haarukassa kun bussit on oikeesti täynnä ihan viimistä seisomapaikkaa myöten.


Toihan se taitaa olla poikittaisliikenteen ongelma muutenkin: matkustajia riittää lähinnä työ- ja koulumatkustusaikaan ja huipputunnin mukaan on tehtävä kalustoinvestoinnit. Mutta jos halutaan, että homma toimii ruuhka-aikaan, niin ei ole muitakaan keinoja, jos bussi kerran on liian pieni. Bussin kalustokokoa ei voi kasvattaa, ja jo 5 min vuoroväli on liian tiheä, jotta liikenne olisi sujuvaa. Katselen itse auton ikkunasta joka aamu Kehä I:llä Perkkaan kohdalla sumpussa enemmän tai vähemmän peräkkäin kulkevia sinivihreitä...

----------


## ultrix

> Bussin kalustokokoa ei voi kasvattaa


Eikös nivelkalustolla periaatteessa voi tuulilasikuormia vähentää, vaikka istumapaikkoja ei ole yhtään sen enempää?

----------


## melfstro

> Jokerille olisi kyllä kiva saada valoetuudet Otaniemessä Vuorimiehentien ja Otaniementien risteykseen.


Otaniementielle ollaan ilmeisesti rakentamassa kiertoliittymiä oikein urakalla, ja nämä toimivat parhaiten ilman valo-ohjausta.




> Vuorimiehentien Jokeri-pysäkkiparilla saataisiin siirrettyä linja 52 Otakaaren päättelle palvelemaan Otakaarta, koska muistelen yhtenä 52:n nykyisen reitin syynä olevan tuo Vuorimiehentie - Leppävaara -osuus.


Linja 52 toimii kuitenkin myös linjan 510 apulinjana ja nopeana yhteytenä pohjois-Leppävaarasta Tapiolaan. Eli nyt kun e52 palvelee laajasti Otaniemeen ja Tapiolaan menijöitä, sillä saadaan kevennettyä linjan 510 maksimikuormia Leppävaaran pohjoispuolella.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikös nivelkalustolla periaatteessa voi tuulilasikuormia vähentää, vaikka istumapaikkoja ei ole yhtään sen enempää?


Jostain syystä täällä ei ole enää ollenkaan (uusia) nivelautoja. Saahan bussistakin ison, kun käyttää vaikka 2-nivelisiä autoja, mutta pk-seudun "standardi" näyttäisi kai nyt olevan tuo telibussi. Kun linjan 17 korvaamista ratikalla laskettiin HKL:ssa, siinäkin otettiin huomioon vain telibussin kapasiteetti eikä puhuttu nivelistä mitään, eli käsittäisin, että ne eivät ole vaihtoehto. En tiedä, miksi.

----------


## SD202

> Kun linjan 17 korvaamista ratikalla laskettiin HKL:ssa, siinäkin otettiin huomioon vain telibussin kapasiteetti eikä puhuttu nivelistä mitään, eli käsittäisin, että ne eivät ole vaihtoehto. En tiedä, miksi.


Telibussi on hankintahinnaltaan edullisempi kuin nivelbussi eikä liikenteen tilaajaorganisaatiot anna nivelbusseista tarpeeksi paljon enemmän pisteitä kilpailtuksessa, jotta nivelbussien hankinta olisi kannattavaa. Tällä hetkellä pohjoismaisten valmistajien tehtailta ei taida tulla ulos kovinkaan luotettavia nivelbusseja. Evobusin ja MANnin valmistamien nivelbussien soveltuvuutta suomalaisiin oloihin taas ei kukaan liikennöitsijä ole vielä halunnut lähteä testaamaan käytännössä. Tosin noita saksalaisia nivelbusseja on kyllä käytössä naapurimaissamme...

Nivelbussi olisi matkustusmukavuudeltaan huomattavasti parempi kuin telibussi. Liian suuri osa PK-seudulla liikennöivistä telibusseista on varustettu olemattomalla jousituksella. Nivelbussi kulkisi tien epätasaisuuksien yli keinuen - eikä tärähtäen/rymisten niin kuin telibussi.

----------


## risukasa

Nyt on Pirjontien valot toiminnassa. Etuudet ei ilmeisesti toimi vielä, puolisen minuuttia seistiin ainakin tällä kertaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jokerilla on uutisten mukaan liikaa matkustajia.

----------


## vristo

> Jokerilla on uutisten mukaan liikaa matkustajia.


 :Wink:  Ihme porukkaa kun on änkeämässä joka paikkaan. Jokerilinja taitaa olla elävä esimerkki "joukkoliikenne-evoluutiosta" ja kuinka tärkeä toimiva poikittainen runkolinja on. Kuinkahan jatkossa käy? Raide-Jokeriko...

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jokerilla on uutisten mukaan liikaa matkustajia


Jos ei viiden minuutin vuoroväli teli- tai nivelbussilla toimi, on aika toteuttaa raitiotie. Jos asialla viivytellään, menetetään osa saavutetuista matkustajista.

Tämä olisi tarpeen nostaa julkiseen keskusteluun.

----------


## Aleksi.K

On oikeastaan hienoa, että uutisoidaan että on linjalla liikaa matkustajia. Sehän on hyvä asia. Silloin voidaan todeta, että jokeri on ollut erittäin kaivattu ja tervetullut linja. Muistaakseni ensi-jokerissakaan ei ollut niin paljon matkustajia kun nykyisessä "oikeassa jokerissa". Pahimpia ruuhkia purkamaan ehdottaisin että muutamille vuoroille lähdettäisiin parin-kolmen bussin letkoissa. Elikkä yhdessä vuorossa kulkisi kolme bussia. Tuolloin autot voisivat tasaisemmin napsia matkustajia kyytiin. Kun toinen bussi pysähtyy pysäkille, toinen ajaa ohi, ja ottaa seuraavalta pysäkiltä sitten. Tämä toistuisi pitkin matkaa sitten.

----------


## Razer

> Pahimpia ruuhkia purkamaan ehdottaisin että muutamille vuoroille lähdettäisiin parin-kolmen bussin letkoissa. Elikkä yhdessä vuorossa kulkisi kolme bussia. Tuolloin autot voisivat tasaisemmin napsia matkustajia kyytiin. Kun toinen bussi pysähtyy pysäkille, toinen ajaa ohi, ja ottaa seuraavalta pysäkiltä sitten.


Tarkoitatko automäärän tuplaamista vai vuorovälin harventamista? Kumpikaan ei ainakaan hetimmiten kuulosta järkevimmältä tavalta.

Bussiliikenteenä toteutettuna hyvin vaikea on lähteä purkamaan tuulilasikuormia, jos nivelbussitkin on kuopattu ajatus. 4 minuutin vuorovälikin tietää tarvetta lisäautoille, mikä tulee jokerin mittakaavassa kalliiksi.

Alan pikkuhiljaa kääntymään raidejokerin kannattajaksi  :Wink:

----------


## kemkim

> Jokerilla on uutisten mukaan liikaa matkustajia.


Perustakoot sen rinnakkaisen linjan Latokartano-Pitäjänmäki, mutta sen tulisi aloittaa kulkunsa Latokartanon pohjoisosasta, jotta sinnekin saadaan poikittaisliikennetarjontaa. 68:n voisi jatkaa Myllypuroon, jotta saadaan yhteys Itäkeskuksen suuntaan.

----------


## vristo

> Pahimpia ruuhkia purkamaan ehdottaisin että muutamille vuoroille lähdettäisiin parin-kolmen bussin letkoissa.


Mutta näinhän se on käytännössä nykyäänkin; käy vaan katsomassa. Nivelbusseja vaan kehiin ensihätään, ei Jokeri-reitin varrella ole mitään esiteitä siihen (vrt. Kampin terminaali, johon ei nivelellä saa ajaa). Pitemmänpäälle ainoa oikea ratkaisu on Jokeri-linjan muutaminen täysin omaa väyläänsä käyttäväksi raideliikenteeksi (vrt. Tvärbana) alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaisesti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos ei viiden minuutin vuoroväli teli- tai nivelbussilla toimi, on aika toteuttaa raitiotie. Jos asialla viivytellään, menetetään osa saavutetuista matkustajista.


Kyllä asia näin on. Ja lisämatkustajat jätetään saavuttamatta. Matkustajiahan ei todellisuudessa ole liikaa, vaan ruuhka-aikana enemmän kuin nykyisin (busseilla) pystytään järjestämään tarjontaa.

----------


## Miska

Mielestäni tässä vaiheessa (kun vuoroväli jo on 5 min) ei ole järkevää lähteä tihentämään Jokerin vuoroväliä ruuhka-aikoina. Kapasiteettia kannattaisi sen sijaan lisätä muille poikittaislinjoille. Tällöin samoilla kustannuksilla voidaan tarjota useammille ihmisille vaihdottomia tai nopeampia poikittaisyhteyksiä. Kehitettäville linjoille siirtyisi matkustajia Jokerilta erityisesti ruuhkaisimmalta osuudelta Oulunkylän ja Pitäjänmäen väliltä). Seuraavassa muutama idea:

Linja 52V Latokartano - Oulunkylä - Maunula - Huopalahti - Munkkiniemi
Ruuhka-aikoina noin 15-20 min välein (porrastettu linjojen 52, 52A ja 512A kanssa siten, että yhteisellä osuudella Oulunkylän ja Maunulan/Haagan välillä vuoroväli olisi noin 5 min, lisäksi linjat 52A ja 512A olisi porrastettu keskenään Malmin ja Maunulan välillä). Tälle linjalle siirtyisi Jokerilta merkittävä osa latokartanolaisista matkustajista ja Viikin Norssiin kulkevista koululaisista. 

Linja 54 Itäkeskus - Malmi - Lassila - Pitäjänmäki
Ruuhka-ajan vuoroväli harvenee (noin 10-15 min), tarjontaa siirretään 54V:lle

Linja 54V Itäkeskus - Kehä I - Lassila - Pitäjänmäki
Ruuhka-aikoina noin 10-15 min välein (palautetaan nopea linja Itäkeskuksesta Kehä I:n kautta Pitäjänmäelle). Tälle linjalle siirtyisi Jokerilta Itä-Helsingistä Pitäjänmäelle kulkevia työmatkalaisia. 

Linja 57 
Itäinen päätepysäkki voitaisiin siirtää takaisin Itäkeskukseen tai vaihtoehtoisesti Siilitielle tai Herttoniemeen. Mikäli linja kiertäisi Latokartanon kautta, keventäisi se linjan 79 kuormitusta (79:iä ollaan taas tihentämässä, jolloin sen ruuhka-ajan vuoroväli olisi vain 5-6 min). 

Lisäksi voitaisiin pohtia jonkin nyt Munkkiniemeen tai Munkkivuoreen päättyvän poikittaislinjan (52, 52A, 52V, 57, 539) jatkamista Kuusisaaren kautta Otaniemeen ja Tapiolaan. 

HKL:n suunnitelmissa on lisätä liikennettä ensi syksynä useille poikittaislinjoille. Näiden lisäysten kohteita kannattaisi ehkä vielä miettiä. Lisäyksiä kun on suunniteltu Itäväylän linjoille 58(B) ja 59, joiden kuormitusta uusi Kalasataman metroasema on keventänyt sekä linjalle 79, jonka vuoroväli jo nyt on erittäin tiheä. 

Myös Vantaalle olisi mahdollista toteuttaa nykyisten linjojen 51, 55 ja 61 pohjalta uusi vahva runkolinja Mellunmäestä Tikkurilan, Pakkalan, Ylästön, Martinlaakson ja Myyrmäen kautta Hämeenkylään/Varistoon (länsipää voisi olla kaksihaarainen). Tämä linja sekä muiden Vantaan sisäisten linjojen muutokset olisi mahdollista toteuttaa nykyisillä automäärillä. Jotta runkolinjasta tulisi tarpeeksi nopea ja täsmällinen, tarvittaisiin linjalle Helmi-järjestelmä. Lisäksi linja voisi Jokerin tapaan pysähtyä vain noin puolella nykyisistä pysäkeistä. Paikoin reittiä voitaisiin hieman oikoa, esimerkiksi Hakunilan ja Tikkurilan välillä.

----------


## 339-DF

Harmi, kun tämä keskustelu on sillä osalla foorumia, jota tulee seurattua harvakseltaan. Mutta huomasinpa sentään!

Jokerin suosio on yllättänyt minut. Kun vielä ajatellaan raidelinjaa, jonka varrelle ihan oikeasti uskalletaan keskittää koti, asuinpaikka, koulu yms. (raide ei yhdessä yössä siirry kulkemaan jonnekin aivan muualle, joten sen varrelle ihmiset todellakin suunnittelevat em. seikkoja), niin matkustajamäärä sen kun kasvaa raiteille siirryttäessä.

Kyllä nyt olisi korkea aika käynnistää raidejokerin suunnittelu ihan tosissaan. Alustavan yleissuunnitelman piti valmistua 2006, mutta taitaa olla niin, ettei sitä ole kunnolla vielä aloitettukaan. Toisaalta Uudenmaan uutiset toteaa 27.1., että "Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelu ja HKL suunnittelevat Jokeri-linjan nostetamista raiteille." Tiedä sitten, mitä se käytännössä tarkoittaa. Juuri tuota jäissä olevaa yleissuunnitelmaako? Ehkä jää alkaa pikkuhiljaa sulaa...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Voipi olla, arvoisat keskustelijat, että pääkaupunkiseudulla on kohta mielenkiintoinen tilanne meneillään. Länsi- ja, lentokenttämetron, sekä kaiken maailman keskustatunneleiden takia monet tärkeät asiat ovat jääneet vähemmälle huomiolle. Nyt sitten herätään siihen, kuinka Raide-Jokeri, Laajasalon ratikka sekä nykyisen raitioverkon kehittäminen on pahasti jäljessä. Voi olla, että tämä johtaa tilanteeseen, jossa turhanpäiväisiä rahareikiä jätetään kauas tulevaisuuteen tai menneisyyteen.

----------


## 339-DF

En vielä uskalla olla näin optimistinen. Viimeksi 18.1. jlk:ssa todettiin, että tärkepimpiä suunnittelutehtäviä tänä vuonna, kiireellisyysjärjestyksessä, ovat länsimetro, Töölön metro, lentokenttämetro ja Laajasalo.

Kuitenkin näistä neljästä ihan oikeasti ajankohtainen on vain tuo viimeinen, muilla suunnilla ei ole mitään akuuttia tarvetta muuttaa nykyjärjestelyjä mihinkään suuntaan. Sen sijaan Laajasalo menee totaalisen tukkoon, jos sinne ei saada suoraa kilpailukykyistä keskustayhteyttä 2010-luvun alussa. Ajankohtainen olisi tämän ketjun perusteella myös raidejokeri, mutta sitä ei edes mainita.

 :Sad:

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Tarkoitatko automäärän tuplaamista vai vuorovälin harventamista?


Automäärän tuplaamista, ja "haitarien" laittamista telien sekaan, mikään ei käytännössä sitä estä. Se olisi ratkaisu "ensihätään", mutta pidemmällä aika välillä raide-jokeri olisi mielestäni kannattavempi. Voisin kuvitella, että jokerijunana voisi toimia nykyisen matalalattiaraitiovaunun tyylinen ratkaisu. Nopeutta vain pitäisi olla enemmän. Raidejokerista pitäisi saada paperit ja kuvat valmiiksi mahdollisimman pian, ja koko systeemi toimia viimeistään jossain vuoden 2011 paikkeilla. Jokerin matkustajamäärät eivät ainakaan putoa, joten asialle on saatava tulta persauksien alle..

----------


## JT

> Lisäksi voitaisiin pohtia jonkin nyt Munkkiniemeen tai Munkkivuoreen päättyvän poikittaislinjan (52, 52A, 52V, 57, 539) jatkamista Kuusisaaren kautta Otaniemeen ja Tapiolaan.


Itse pitäisin parempana, että Tiedelinja 506:n reittiä paranneltaisiin sekä näin nostaa sen imagoa. Nykyään linja tuntuu olevan mahdottoman hidas Meilahden ja Kumpulan välillä. Sitäkin asiaa varmasti voitaisiin parantaa rakentamalla ne täälläkin forumilla paljon puhutut joukkoliikennekadut Töölön tullista Pasilaan sekä sitten Pasilan ja Kumpulan välille.

Tällä hetkellä osuudella Viikki - Otaniemi Jokeri 550 on selkeästi nopeampi kuin 506, joka juuttuu usein Käpylän ja Mannerheimintien ruuhkiin. Tietysti Tiedelinjan joukkoliikennekadut olisi pitänyt rakentaa aikoja sitten, kun nyt vaan katsellaan kuinka 550:n matkustajamäärät kasvavat liiaksi. 

Uusien bussikatujen ansiosta 506-linja nopeutuisi ja matkustajamäärät kasvaisivat ja siirtäisivät osaa linjan 550 matkustajista 506:lle.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Mitenkäs kävisi täsmälleen 550:n Helsingin sisäistä osuutta kulkeva bussilinja, joka kuitenkin pysähtyisi kaikilla pysäkeillä? Itselläni 550:n käyttö rajoittuu päivittäiseen yhteysliikenteeseen lähimmälle juna-asemalle (ei pysähdy lähimmälle pysäkille) ja sattunnaisiin käynteihin Itäkeskuksessa. Ruuhka-aikoina kyydistä jää paljon porukkaa asemalle ja usein myös nousee kyytiin.

550:n yksi menestyksen syitä varmaankin on ollut vuorojen määrän ohella hyvä brändäys (selkeä linja, selkeät pysäkit ja elektroniset saapumisajannäytöt). Harmittavasti linjanumero 55 on käytössä; istuisi nimittäin hyvin 550:n "pikkuveljeksi". Merkintä 55X näyttäisi olevan vapaana vaikkakaan linjalla ole mitään tekemistä nykyisten 55:n kanssa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Harmittavasti linjanumero 55 on käytössä; istuisi nimittäin hyvin 550:n "pikkuveljeksi". Merkintä 55X näyttäisi olevan vapaana vaikkakaan linjalla ole mitään tekemistä nykyisten 55:n kanssa.


55X on Rautatieasema-Hietaniemi -erikoislinja (jouluaatto ym).

Mielestäni tuo täydennysjokeri voisi ihan hyvin olla 550B vaikka olisikin vain Helsingin sisäinen. Kai säännöstä pitää joku poikkeuskin olla, ja perustelu olisi päivänselvä. Tuo 52V on ihan naurettava.

Tärkeintä nyt kuitenkin on se, että bussim kapasiteettia saataisiin kasvatettua "nostamalla se raiteille" kuten YLE asian ilmaisee. Ellei sitten koko homma kaadu siihen, että lasketaan kustannusarviot 60 m pitkän ratikkajunan arvoilla, jolloin joudutaan toteamaan, että vuorovälin pitäisi olla ratikoilla 20 min että saadaan vaunut täyteen, ja koska se pidentää vuoroväliä ja huonontaa palvelutasoa liiaksi, niin pysytään sitten busseissa. En olisi yhtään yllättynyt jos joku virallinen taho näin älyttömiä ajatuksia tarjoaisi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sitäkin asiaa varmasti voitaisiin parantaa rakentamalla ne täälläkin forumilla paljon puhutut joukkoliikennekadut Töölön tullista Pasilaan sekä sitten Pasilan ja Kumpulan välille.


Ei ehkä ole enää ihan jokeri-asiaa, mutta pokeri-asiaa kuitenkin. Muistanemme 90-luvun puolivälin pokeri-suunnitelmat, eli 506:a myötäilevän raitiolinjan Viikki/Kalasatama - Pasila - Meilahti - Kuusisaari - Espoo. Kumpulan notkoon ei lautakunta halunnut bussien asvalttierämaata, mutta aika saattaisi kyllä olla kypsä nurmiradalle ratikoiden ajella. Eräiden arvioiden mukaan tällainen (Arabia-Kumpula-Pasila-) rata saatettaisiin ujuttaa jo lähimpien vuosien budjettiin, mutta nähtäväksi jää.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Itse pitäisin parempana, että Tiedelinja 506:n reittiä paranneltaisiin sekä näin nostaa sen imagoa.


Sen lisäksi, että reittiä parannetaan niin tehdään siitä Jokerin kaltainen. Autoihin teippiä päälle, missä ilmaistaan että kyseessä on tiedelinja, niin kuin jokereissa. Jokeribussit selvästi erottuvat, ja tämä pitäisi saada myös tiedelinjalle. Lisäksi kielletään ikarukset, ja laitetaan tilalle Volvo 8700:sia. Sitten liikennevaloetuuksia ja niin pois päin. 

Tuosta jokerista tuli vielä sellainen, että oliskohan mahdollista teipata muutama vanhempi bussi vara-varajokereiksi? Esimerkiksi Teli-Carruksia. Menisivät muuten muilla linjoilla, mutta ruuhkana, tai kun joku hajoaisi ne siirtyisivät 550:lle. En tiedä, että auttaako se, mutta saataisiin noihin Viikki-Leppävaara Jokereihin myös se jokeriväritys.

----------


## otto s

> Nivelbusseja vaan kehiin ensihätään, ei Jokeri-reitin varrella ole mitään esiteitä siihen (vrt. Kampin terminaali, johon ei nivelellä saa ajaa).



Minä taas en usko raideJokeriin ainakaan vielä...
Mutta nivel-bussit voisivat auttaa asiaa.Jos Concordia ostaa uudet nivelet se luultavasti saa "vanhat" telit muille linjoilleen käyttöön.Olisi muuten kiva saada nettiin Jokerin kulkutiedot kuten junilla on JuKu http://www.vr.fi/liikennetilanne/fliikennetilanne.html

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Minä taas en usko raideJokeriin ainakaan vielä...


No jopas jotakin!

Eli kun bussilinja on täydellisesti ylikuormittunut, sitä ei tule muuttaa raideliikenteeksi?

Nivelbusseista toki saadaan jotain ensiapua. Niiden kapasiteetti on kuitenkin vain +30 matkustajaa / vuoro ja istumapaikkoja ei saada lisää. Sopimusteknisesti siirtyminen osittain niveliin on hankalaa.

En todellakaan näe mitään perustelua, miksi Jokeria ei olisi syytä pyrkiä muuttamaan raideliikenteeksi siten, että raideliikenne voi käynnistyä nykyisen bussisopimuksen loppuessa.

----------


## Hujis

> Tuosta jokerista tuli vielä sellainen, että oliskohan mahdollista teipata muutama vanhempi bussi vara-varajokereiksi? Esimerkiksi Teli-Carruksia. Menisivät muuten muilla linjoilla, mutta ruuhkana, tai kun joku hajoaisi ne siirtyisivät 550:lle. En tiedä, että auttaako se, mutta saataisiin noihin Viikki-Leppävaara Jokereihin myös se jokeriväritys.


No ainakaan se ei auta, että vara-jokeri-teippisiä autoja pyörii ympäri kaupunkia, jos halutaan luoda vahva brändi.. Plus jos nämä muilla linjoilla pyörivät, miten ne saadaan nopeasti irti ja siirtymään jokerille?

----------


## juhani

> Sen lisäksi, että reittiä parannetaan niin tehdään siitä Jokerin kaltainen. Autoihin teippiä päälle, missä ilmaistaan että kyseessä on tiedelinja, niin kuin jokereissa. Jokeribussit selvästi erottuvat, ja tämä pitäisi saada myös tiedelinjalle.


Vierastan tuota tiedelinja-käsitettä, koska linjalla on paljon muitakin potentiaalisia käyttäjiä kuin opiskelijat ja kampusten henkilökunta. 

Olen käyttänyt linjaa jonkin verran ja etenkin Mäkelänkatu on ongelmakohta. Monesti nopeampi kulkuväline Kumpulan ja Pasilan välillä onkin apostolin kyyti. Vielä suurempi ongelma linjalla on huono aikataulun noudattaminen, koskaan ei voi tietää tuleeko se pysäkille viisi minuuttia aikasessa vai myöhässä vai tuleeko ollenkaan.

----------


## otto s

> No jopas jotakin!
> 
> Eli kun bussilinja on täydellisesti ylikuormittunut, sitä ei tule muuttaa raideliikenteeksi?


Yhdessäkään vuorossa,jossa olen ollu (n 50) ei ole istumapaikat loppunut kesken,vaikka suurin osa matkoista on ollut juuri ruuhka-aikaan ja välillä Itäkeskus-Oulunkylä.Jos kerran aamuruuhkassa kärsitään bussien täytyydestä voi  hankkia vaikka vain muutaman Jokeri-nivelen ajamaan ruuhkissa.

Raideliikenne tulisi maksamaan erittäin paljon ja useimmat matkustajat viihtyvät paremmin bussissa,kun ratikassa.

----------


## vristo

> Sen lisäksi, että reittiä parannetaan niin tehdään siitä Jokerin kaltainen. Autoihin teippiä päälle, missä ilmaistaan että kyseessä on tiedelinja, niin kuin jokereissa. Jokeribussit selvästi erottuvat, ja tämä pitäisi saada myös tiedelinjalle. Lisäksi kielletään ikarukset, ja laitetaan tilalle Volvo 8700:sia. Sitten liikennevaloetuuksia ja niin pois päin. 
> 
> Tuosta jokerista tuli vielä sellainen, että oliskohan mahdollista teipata muutama vanhempi bussi vara-varajokereiksi? Esimerkiksi Teli-Carruksia. Menisivät muuten muilla linjoilla, mutta ruuhkana, tai kun joku hajoaisi ne siirtyisivät 550:lle. En tiedä, että auttaako se, mutta saataisiin noihin Viikki-Leppävaara Jokereihin myös se jokeriväritys.


Sellainen pieni mutta: YTV ei salli Jokeribussien (tai Jokeriväreihin teipattujen/maalattujen) käyttöä muilla linjoilla. Esimerkiksi CBF on "estänyt" tämän niin, että Jokeribussien Mobitec-linjakilpiin ei ole ohjelmoitu mitään muita linjavaihtoehtoja kuin tuo "550". Sisäkilvessä taas on vielä simppelimpi ratkaisu: kiinteä 550-kyltti, jonka takaa heijastetaan valo. Jos puolestaan Jokerilla käytetään muita kuin Jokeribusseja (lukuunottamatta näitä kahta Viikistä lähtevää lisäbussia) seuraa sakko. Epäilemättä näin joudutaan kuitenkin tekemään, jos kertakaikiaan mitään muuta ei ole laittaa linjalle. Sakko täysin ajamattomasta lähdöstä on kuitenkin suurempi, kuin vääränläisella autolla ajetusta lähdöstä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Raideliikenne tulisi maksamaan erittäin paljon ja useimmat matkustajat viihtyvät paremmin bussissa,kun ratikassa.


Tämä asettaa kyllä kommenttisi ymmärrettävämpään valoon.

Kuormituksesta YTV lienee parempi asiantuntija. Harvoin Suomessa ilmoitetaan julkisesti minkään linjan olevan ylikuormitettu.

"Useimmat matkustajat" on kyllä puhtaasti oma oletuksesi. Kaikki kokemukset sekä Suomesta että ulkomailta osoittavat, että jos bussi ja raideliikenne tarjoavat noin saman palvelutason, raideliikenne on merkittävästi suositumpaa. Toki jollekulle bussi on rakkaampi. Mutta kovin harvalle.

Talouden suhteen on aivan perusasia, että korvattaessa ruuhkassa 5 minuutin vuorovälillä kulkevaa bussilinjaa raitiotiellä raiteiden + kaluston + henkilöstön + huollon + energian hinta on edullisempi kuin bussin liikennöintikulut. Tässä ei tarvitse edes ottaa huomioon sitä, että riippuen tilanteesta käyttäjämäärä ja lipputulot nousevat 20-50%.

Jokerilla ei ole niitä ongelmia, jotka nostavat HKL-raitiotien liikennöintikulut erikoisen korkeaksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Raideliikenne tulisi maksamaan erittäin paljon ja useimmat matkustajat viihtyvät paremmin bussissa,kun ratikassa.


HKL:n matkustajatyytyväisyyskyselyssä bussit saavat toistuvasti huonoimmat arvosanat. Sekä raitiovaunuja että metroa arvostetaan busseja enemmän.

----------


## Waltsu

> Harmittavasti linjanumero 55 on käytössä; istuisi nimittäin hyvin 550:n "pikkuveljeksi".


55 on käytössä, mutta väärässä käytössä. Eihän Marian sairaala - Koskela ole mikään poikittaislinja, vaan pikemminkin keskustaan päättyvä linja. Sehän on käytännössä 18:n peilikuva. Parempi numero Koskelan linjalle olisi keskustamaisempi 25 siitäkin huolimatta että postinumerologiikka hajoaa.

Vaikkei 55:ttä otettaisikaan pikkujokerin numeroksi, niin poikittaisliikenteelle tarvitaan kuitenkin lähivuosina lisää numeroita, joten Koskelan numeromuutos olisi sikälikin hyväksi.

----------


## JT

> Yhdessäkään vuorossa,jossa olen ollu (n 50) ei ole istumapaikat loppunut kesken,vaikka suurin osa matkoista on ollut juuri ruuhka-aikaan ja välillä Itäkeskus-Oulunkylä.


Minusta JOKERI-linjalla on eniten käyttäjiä välillä Pitäjänmäki - Viikki, ja tällä viikolla matkustaessani puoli kuuden aikaan ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella oli jo kyseisellä välillä muutama matkustaja turvautunut seisomatilaan. 

Lisäksi jos ajatellaan, että Jokeri-bussissa olisi vaikkapa 50 matkustajaa niin pysäkillä oloaika on kestoltaan huomattavasti kauempi kuin vaikkapa 80 matkustajan raitiovaunu. Usein täydessä Jokeribussissa kestää pysäkillä kauan kunnes kaikki matkustajat ovat päässeet sisälle/ulos, sillä sisään pääsee vain etuovesta ja takaoven ahtaus ja korkeus hidastavat poistumista kun taas raitiovaunussa sisään- ja poisastumiset jakaantuvat tasaisesti tilaville neljälle eri ovelle.

----------


## otto s

> Tämä asettaa kyllä kommenttisi ymmärrettävämpään valoon.
> 
> 
> "Useimmat matkustajat" on kyllä puhtaasti oma oletuksesi. Kaikki kokemukset sekä Suomesta että ulkomailta osoittavat, että jos bussi ja raideliikenne tarjoavat noin saman palvelutason, raideliikenne on merkittävästi suositumpaa. Toki jollekulle bussi on rakkaampi. Mutta kovin harvalle.


No,joo voi olla,että useammat matkustajat sitten pitävät enemmän ratikasta.Raideliikenne on silloin suositumpaa,kun se menee nopeammin.Keskustassa spåra on nopeampi,kuin bussi,mutta Jokerin reitillä bussi voittaa nopeudessa 100-0.Varsinkin,kun puolivuotta sitten ostettiin uutta kalustoa ei sitä kannata heti siirtää tavallisille linjoille.Minun mielestä asiaa kannattaa harkita vasta kaluston käyttöiän ollessa lopussa tai olisivat tehneet heti alkuunsa sen raideJokerin.

----------


## Hujis

> Keskustassa spåra on nopeampi,kuin bussi,mutta Jokerin reitillä bussi voittaa nopeudessa 100-0.Varsinkin,kun puolivuotta sitten ostettiin uutta kalustoa ei sitä kannata heti siirtää tavallisille linjoille.Minun mielestä asiaa kannattaa harkita vasta kaluston käyttöiän ollessa lopussa tai olisivat tehneet heti alkuunsa sen raideJokerin.


Onkohan näin? Käyppä katsomassa iltapäiväruuhkaa Kehä ykkösen sillalla Leppävaarassa, siinä voi vaikka sielun silmin katsella ohimenevää kiskovempelettä. Kyllä raideliikenteen nopeus saadaan rukattua sen verta rivakaksi, ettei varmasti häviä onnikalle. Eikä kyllä käyttäjät ainakaan itke, jos kumipyöriltä siirrytään raiteille. Ei Jokerin kalusto sitäpaitsi enää niin kummallista ole, Euro-vitosia taitaa tulla aikamoinen läjä syksyllä uusiutuviin liikennöintisopimuksiin.

----------


## 339-DF

Jos nyt ajatellaan, että raidejokeria tosiaan ruvettaisiin rivakasti puuhaamaan ja valmista olisi vaikkapa 2013, niin nuo upouudet bussit olisivat silloin jo 7-vuotiaita. Ratikalle se ei ole ikä eikä mikään, mutta bussi on tuonikäisenä jo elämänsä ehtoopuolella tai vähintään puolivälissä, ja sietääkin siirtyä pois erikoisbrändätyltä mallilinjalta. Eli vastahankittu kalusto ei ole mikään peruste hidastuttaa raidejokeria.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Vierastan tuota tiedelinja-käsitettä, koska linjalla on paljon muitakin potentiaalisia käyttäjiä kuin opiskelijat ja kampusten henkilökunta.


Yhtä hyvin tuo mokoma voisi olla vaikkapa ehtoolinja. Sitä nyt vaan mainostetaan Tiedelinjana kun sattuu menemään Otaniemen ja Viikin läpi. Käytti sitä sitten yliopisto ihmiset tai vaikka Hkl:n henkilökunta.




> Sellainen pieni mutta: YTV ei salli Jokeribussien (tai Jokeriväreihin teipattujen/maalattujen) käyttöä muilla linjoilla.


Sitten, ei auta kun ostaa lisää busseja. Jokaiseen niistä lätkästään Jokeriteipit niskaan, ne ajavat yhden lähdön per suunta per päivä, ja seisovat lopun aikaa. Toinen vaihtoehto on hakea muutama erityislupa lisää, ja sitä kautta sitten. Ei se niin vaikeata ole laittaa Jokeri-lätkää bussin tuulilasiin.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Yhdessäkään vuorossa,jossa olen ollu (n 50) ei ole istumapaikat loppunut kesken,vaikka suurin osa matkoista on ollut juuri ruuhka-aikaan ja välillä Itäkeskus-Oulunkylä.


Ajeleppa muutaman kerran n. klo 16 päästä päähän tuo jokeri. Kyllä siellä istumapaikat loppuu. Monena aamuna kastelen Leppävaaran asemalta täysinäisiä jokereita. Ehkä ei tuossa Itäkeskus-Oulunkylä-välillä ihmisiä niin paljon ole, mutta kyllä niitä muualla vain riittää, kuten tuossa aikasemmassa lauseessa ilmaisin. Raidejokeria kerta kaikkiaan tarvitaan, se lisää matkustusmukavuutta kun ei ole niin niin täysinäistä. Toiseksi bensan hinta tulee tulevaisuudessa nousemaan, ja jokainen bussi tuo lisää saastetta ilmaan. Tuo raidejokeri on helposti ympäristöystävällisempi. Kun energia raidejokeriin tuotetaan vielä ytv:n omissa laitoksissa, niin päästään aika hyvään ympäristöystävällisyyteen tuossa Raidejokerissa. Joten taitaa olla tuo sun Raidejokeri vastasuus enemmän periaate.




> Sen lisäksi, että reittiä parannetaan niin tehdään siitä Jokerin kaltainen. Autoihin teippiä päälle, missä ilmaistaan että kyseessä on tiedelinja, niin kuin jokereissa. Jokeribussit selvästi erottuvat, ja tämä pitäisi saada myös tiedelinjalle. Lisäksi kielletään ikarukset, ja laitetaan tilalle Volvo 8700:sia. Sitten liikennevaloetuuksia ja niin pois päin.


Selvennän tuota vielä sen verran että siitä pitäisi saada jokerin tyyppinen brändi. Bussit olis hienosti teipattu Tiedelinjamaisesti. Sisällä tämä korostuis mm. istuimien kankaissa, ja mahdollisissa yliopistojen ym. informaatiossa. Nyt tuo tiedelinja on vaan normaali bussilinja 506, eikä nimi näy busseista mitenkään ulospäin, eikä edes sisällä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jokerin reitillä bussi voittaa nopeudessa 100-0.


Miten kalusto, jolla kiihtyvyys on parempi ja pysäkkiajat suhteessa matkustajamäärään lyhyemmät, voisi olla hitaampi samalla reitillä, samoin pysähdyksin ja etuuksin?

Joukkoliikennelinjan nopeuden ratkaisevat: pysäkkimäärä, pysäkkiajat, etuisuudet, kiihtyvyys ja huippunopeus. Raitiovaunulla pysäkkiajat ovat lyhyempiä ja kiihtyvyys parempi kuin bussilla.

Raide-Jokerille rakennetaan vielä lisää etuuksia nykyiseen verrattuna, joista osaa ei voi tai kannata tehdä bussilinjalle.




> Varsinkin,kun puolivuotta sitten ostettiin uutta kalustoa ei sitä kannata heti siirtää tavallisille linjoille.


Jokeri - linjan kalusto on tavanomaista, toki laadukasta telibussikalustoa. Se voidaan tarvittaessa siirtää mille tahansa bussilinjalle, jonka tasoa halutaan nostaa. 

Ottaen huomioon se, että raideliikennelinjan suunnitteluun, rahoitukseen ja toteutukseen kuluu aikaa, on täysin perusteltu aikataulu se, että Raide-Jokeri olisi täysin valmis kun Jokerin nykyinen sopimus (ilman optiota) päättyy. Tällöin nyt uusi kalusto on seitsemän vuotta vanhaa.

----------


## Madmax

> Tuo raidejokeri on helposti ympäristöystävällisempi. Kun energia raidejokeriin tuotetaan vielä ytv:n omissa laitoksissa, niin päästään aika hyvään ympäristöystävällisyyteen tuossa Raidejokerissa. 
> .


Itse energiaalan ammattilaisena en oikein ymmärrä kyseistä kommenttia, mihin tuo ytv:n laitosten energiantuotannon puhtaus perustuu. Ja ainakaan tällä hetekellä ytv:llä ei taida olla yhtään laitosta joka tuottaisi sähköä. Eli investointia myös tähän ja yleensä pienen laitoksen ympäristö kuormitus on suhteellisesti ottaen isompi kuin ison laitoksen jossa kaikkeen on satsattu kunnolla.

----------


## kemkim

> Keskustassa spåra on nopeampi,kuin bussi,mutta Jokerin reitillä bussi voittaa nopeudessa 100-0.


Itse asiassa keskustassa bussi on usein ratikkaa nopeampi. Mannerheimintien seutubusseilla usein saa kiinni seuraavan tai parikin seuraavaa ratikkavuoroa matkan kuluessa, mutta tämä kyllä johtuu ratikoiden suuremmasta suosiosta ja tiheämmästä pysäkkivälistä. Ihmiset eivät niin paljon osaa/halua käyttää lukuisien numeroiden seutubusseja tällä reitillä. Hämeentiellä ja Mäkelänkadulla seutu- ja sisäisten bussien käyttö on suurempaa, mikä varmaankin johtuu siitä, että ratikoita menee paljon harvemmin ja bussit ohittavat, kylläkin ylinopeutensa ansiosta, ratikat lähes säännönmukaisesti.




> Minun mielestä asiaa kannattaa harkita vasta kaluston käyttöiän ollessa lopussa tai olisivat tehneet heti alkuunsa sen raideJokerin.


Ei sitä Raide-Jokeria uskallettu tehdä, kun ajateltiin, ettei poikittaisliikenne vedä väkeä. Kyllä minusta sen voisi nyt hetikin aloittaa. Laadukkaille Jokeri-busseille löytyisi varmasti pääkaupunkiseudulta sopivia linjoja uudelleenteipattuina. Laittaisin mielelläni muutamankin ex-STA:n Ikaruksen pihalle niiden tieltä  :Wink:

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Itse energiaalan ammattilaisena en oikein ymmärrä kyseistä kommenttia, mihin tuo ytv:n laitosten energiantuotannon puhtaus perustuu. Ja ainakaan tällä hetekellä ytv:llä ei taida olla yhtään laitosta joka tuottaisi sähköä.


Perustuu siihen että, olen kuullut, että ytv:llä olisi jätteenpolttolaitos suunnitteilla. Mikäli olen väärässä, niin tuon kommentin tilalle vaihdetaan tuulienergia, joka on myös erittäin ympäristöystävällistä.

----------


## Madmax

> Perustuu siihen että, olen kuullut, että ytv:llä olisi jätteenpolttolaitos suunnitteilla. Mikäli olen väärässä, niin tuon kommentin tilalle vaihdetaan tuulienergia, joka on myös erittäin ympäristöystävällistä.


Onhan se, mutta Suomen tuuliolosuhteet ovat vain muutamassa paikassa suotuisat kyseisen tyyppisille laitoksille. Ja ainakin tällä hetkellä kustannukset tuulienergian tuottamiseen ovat huomattavasti korkeammat kuin esim. ydinvoima.

----------


## Multsun poika

Käsittääkseni raide-Jokeria on jo aloitettu suunnitella. Helsingin seudulla on kyllä monta muutakin (kiireellisempää?) raidehanketta kuin Jokeri, esim. länsimetro, kehärata, linja 9 ratikka sekä Kampin raitiotie. Ei kannata ahnehtia enempää, Jokeri toimii pikku parannuksin näinkin - ainakin tovin.
Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä vaikkapa grafiikkana Jokerin kuormitus eri osuuksilla. Toisten mielestä Huopalahti-Viikki on raskaasti kuormitettu, toisten mielestä Leppävaara-Otaniemi. Tai ehkä joku muu. Kyse on kuitenkin maksimissaan puolesta tai koko tunnista aamu- ja iltaruuhkaan aikana. Muulloin Jokerissa on hyvin tilaa koko matkan.
UUtta 52V:tä suunnitellaan Viikin ja Pitäjänmäen välille. Huopalahden ja Pitskun välillä linjalla on lähes pienin kuormitus (oma käsitykseni). Kannattaisiko 52V:lle  tehdä Haagan liikenneympyrästä pääte ?

----------


## otto s

> Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä vaikkapa grafiikkana Jokerin kuormitus eri osuuksilla. Toisten mielestä Huopalahti-Viikki on raskaasti kuormitettu, toisten mielestä Leppävaara-Otaniemi.


Ensi tiistaina minulla on hyvin iltapäivällä aikaa ja voin ajaa Jokerin kertaalleen läpi.Sen jälkeen voin pistää tiedot matkustajamääristä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Helsingin seudulla on kyllä monta muutakin (kiireellisempää?) raidehanketta kuin Jokeri, esim. länsimetro, kehärata, linja 9 ratikka sekä Kampin raitiotie.


Jokeri on eri tyyppinen hanke kuin muut mainitut. Siinä on ensisijaisesti kyse siitä, että nyt saavutettu menestys pyritään tuplaamaan suunnalla, jossa kysyntä on suuri ja kasvava eli Kehä I:n suunnassa suurten asunto- työpaikka- ja palvelukeskusten välillä.

Jokerilla on lisäksi se ominaisuus, että se pystyttäisiin lyhyehköillä rataosuuksilla kytkemään Helsingin nykyiseen raitioverkkoon:
- Otaniemi - Munkkiniemi
- Pitäjänmäki / Huopalahti - Pikku Huopalahti
- Maunula / Oulunkylä - Käpylä
- Viikki - Arabia

Tällöin Jokerista saatavia hyötyjä voitaisiin merkittävästi lisätä, kun sitä voisi käyttää myös säteittäisten raitiotielinjojen reittinä.

Linja 9 ja Kampin raitiotie ovat uuteen maankäyttöön perustuvia Helsingin kantakaupungin liikenneverkon pienehköjä parannuksia, jotka Helsinki voi käytännössä maksaa Pasilan konepajan ja Kampin keskuksen tuotoilla.

Kehärata ja Länsimetro puolestaan ovat 3 - 5 kertaa suurempia hankkeita kuin Raide-Jokeri, mutta hyödyt suhteessa investointiin eivät ole yhtä ilmeiset.

----------


## 339-DF

Sekä tässä ketjussa että poikittaisliikenneketjussa tulee selkeästi ilmi eräs mielenkiintoinen seikka. Nimittäin se, miten eri tavalla koetaan se, että kulkuneuvo on "täysi". Näyttää siltä, että bussi tuntuu täydeltä, jos istumapaikat ovat menneet ja joku joutuu seisomaan. Sen sijaan ratikan koen melkein tyhjäksi, jos ei siellä kukaan seiso. Enpä muista milloin olisin viimeksi mennyt nelosella Munkkiniemen ja keskustan välisen matkan niin, että matkustajia olisi ollut kerralla vaunussa korkeintaan vajaa 40 eli jokaiselle olisi riittänyt istumapaikka.

Raitiovaunun kulku on tosin tasaisempaa ja seisominen on tavallista silloinkin, kun istumapaikkoja olisi vapaana.

----------


## kemkim

> Enpä muista milloin olisin viimeksi mennyt nelosella Munkkiniemen ja keskustan välisen matkan niin, että matkustajia olisi ollut kerralla vaunussa korkeintaan vajaa 40 eli jokaiselle olisi riittänyt istumapaikka.


Istumapaikka pitäisi minun mielestäni taata jokaiselle. Henkilöautosta sen istumapaikan saa aina. Joukkoliikenteessä ei pitäisi joutua kärsimään tilanahtaudesta ja tungoksesta, vaan sen pitäisi olla miellyttävä kokemus. Esimerkkinä olkoon VR:n työmatkajunat Keravalle ja Järvenpäähän ruuhka-aikaan. Matkustajia on valtavasti, mutta vaunuja on myös todella paljon ja aina pääsee istumaan. Jää vielä vähän tyhjääkin. En tiedä, onko näitä työmatkajunia enää, ainakin ennen uutta juna-aikaa oli, jos joku muistaa vielä. Matkustusaika näillä junilla oli 15-30 minuuttia, eli vertailukelpoinen ratikan kanssa.

----------


## JT

Sunnuntain Hesarin kaupunkisivuilla kerrotaan lyhyesti, että 550:n lauantain vuorovälejä tihennetään ensi syksystä alkaen 15:stä minuutista 10:een minuuttiin. Ja kyllähän se siltä näyttää, että tihentämiselle olisi tarvetta ja kyllä minusta sunnuntaisinkin voisi tihentää vuorovälejä 15:een minuuttiin n. 11-16 välillä.

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

> Sunnuntain Hesarin kaupunkisivuilla kerrotaan lyhyesti, että 550:n lauantain vuorovälejä tihennetään ensi syksystä alkaen 15:stä minuutista 10:een minuuttiin. Ja kyllähän se siltä näyttää, että tihentämiselle olisi tarvetta ja kyllä minusta sunnuntaisinkin voisi tihentää vuorovälejä 15:een minuuttiin n. 11-16 välillä.


Kyllä oma mielipiteeni tätä 10 minsan väliä tukee myöskin. Toisinaan kun on lauantaina vuorossa Jokerilla ollut, niin kyllä sielä porukkaa melkosen paljon saattaa olla. 10 minsan vuoroväli tois kyllä vähän väljyyttä auton sisälle myös. Eiköhän tuo ihan hyvä juttu ole.

----------


## kemkim

HKL:n liikennesuunnittelusta vastattiin tiedusteluuni, että Jokerin tukilinja päättyy Pitäjänmäen asemesta Munkkiniemen aukiolle. Sen suunnittelussa tullaan ottamaan huomioon Latokartanon pohjoisosan uuden asuinalueen poikittaisyhteyden puute. Vielä kun 68 vietäisiin Myllypuron asemalle, olisi paletti koossa senkin alueen osalta.

----------


## 339-DF

No nytpä selvisi, miksi se on juuri 52V. Taitaa olla tungosta tuolla päättärialueella, kun sinne syksyllä parkkeeraa 52, 52A, 52V ja 539. Ahdasta siellä on välillä nytkin kolmen bussin seistessä pysäkillä aikaa tasaamassa. Vai vaikuttaakohan tuo 52A:han jotenkin?

----------


## vko

> Vai vaikuttaakohan tuo 52A:han jotenkin?


Keskiviikon 31.1.2007 Helsingin Uutisissa liikennesuunnittelija Leo Kallionpää kertoo, että "uudella linjalla ei ole vaikutuksia 52A:n kulkuun". Koko uutinen löytyy Helsingin Uutisten näköislehden sivulta 5.

----------


## juhani

Entä vaikuttaako uusi linja alkuperäisen 52:n kulkuun? Kun 52 aloitti, niin silloinhan 52:sen vuorovälejä harvennettiin. Nykyisin 52:n vuoroväli on ruuhka-aikoinakin lyhimmillään 20 minuuttia! Kyseessä on kuitenkin ainoa yhteys Arabian/Kumpulan ja Ogelin (päärata, jokeri) välillä. Hyödyllinen yhteysväli, jolle olisi varmasti potentiaalista käyttäjäkuntaa, mutta nykyisellään linjan käyttö ei ole kovinkaan mielekästä.

----------


## Resiina

Jos tahtoa löytyisi niin, kuinka nopeasti Jokeri muuttuisi Raidejokeriksi(Raitiotie)

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jos tahtoa löytyisi niin, kuinka nopeasti Jokeri muuttuisi Raidejokeriksi(Raitiotie)


Nopeimmillaan raitiotien rakentaisi noin 2 - 3 vuodessa. Näin laaja hanke ei onnistu nopeammin, koska rataa varten on pakko hankkia uudet vaunut.

Raidejokerilla asioita nopeuttavat:
- Hankalimmille kohdille (Eliel Saarisen tie, yhteys Oulunkylä-Viikki) on jo tehty joukkoliikenneväylä.
- Useat muut kohdat (mm. Leppävaara) on jo huomioitu asemakaavassa

Realistisempana aikatauluna pitäisin sitä, että Raidejokeri olisi valmis silloin, kun linjan 550 nykyinen, seitsemän vuotta kestävä sopimus on päättymässä. Tällöin kaikki asiat - suunnittelu, kaavan- ja liikennesuunnitelman muutokset, rakennustyöt, kaluston ja liikennöinnin kilpailutus ehdittäisiin tekemään "kaikessa rauhassa".

----------


## simson

Onko jollakin käsitystä linjan 54 kuormituksen kehityksestä varsinaisen Jokeri liikenteen alkaessa ja kun linjan 54 reitti muutettiin kiertämään Malmin kautta? Reittimuutoksen myötä ajoaika on molempiin suuntiin noin 5 minuuttia pitempi. Ennen reittimuutosta linja 54 oli nopeudessaan varsin kilpailukykyinen Itäkeskuksen ja Pitäjänmäen Jokerin kanssa, mutta nyt Jokeri on nopeampi. Tämä tietysti aiheuttaa siirtymää matkustajavirroissa. Linjoilla on toki junasta vaihtajia, ja muiden yhteysvälien matkustajia.

Jos teoriani siirtymistä pitäisi paikkansa, olisi linjan 52V vaihtoehtona ajaa linjalla 54 kaikki ruuhka-ajan vuorot V-vuoroina Kehä I:tä Malmin ohi. Matka nopeutuisi siten 5 min/sivu. Jos lisäksi länteen päin mentäessä jätettäisiin Latokartanontien vähän käytetty pysäkki väliin, niin säästettäisiin sivussa 7 min ja kierroksessa 12 min. Tällä osa siirtyisi Jokerista linjalla 54. Linjalta saataisiin 1,0-1,7 autoa pois (kokonaisluvuksi pitäisi säätää vuorovälejä). Säästyneet autot siirrettäisiin linjalle 52A, joka jatkettaisiin Malmille. Tällöin Malmin ja Itäkeskuksen välillä palvelutaso putoaa syksyä 2006 edeltäneeseen aikaan.

Lisäksi siirtäisin mielelläni linjan linjan 54 lauantailiikenteen päätepysäkin Pitäjänmäeltä Leppävaaraan, jonka olettaisiin vetävän paremmin matkustajia.

----------


## kemkim

> Onko jollakin käsitystä linjan 54 kuormituksen kehityksestä varsinaisen Jokeri liikenteen alkaessa ja kun linjan 54 reitti muutettiin kiertämään Malmin kautta?


En tiedä entisestä kuormituksesta, mutta käsityksesi pitää tämän päivän osalta paikkansa. Esimerkiksi lauantaipäivänä 2/3-osaa Pitäjänmäen suunnan matkustajista jäi pois Malmilla. Saman verran väkeä tuli sitten Malmilta matkalle kohti Itäkeskusta. Ennen oli 522:lla sama ilmiö. Minusta tuo reitin muuttaminen oli kannattava toimenpide. Päällekkäinen tarjonta väheni. Malmin kiertäminen ei tuo kuin pari minuuttia lisää matka-aikaan, mutta lisää huomattavasti matkustajapotentiaalia.

----------


## SD202

> Lisäksi siirtäisin mielelläni linjan linjan 54 lauantailiikenteen päätepysäkin Pitäjänmäeltä Leppävaaraan, jonka olettaisiin vetävän paremmin matkustajia.


Ja linjanumeroksi voisi valita 522:n. :Smile:

----------


## John Doe

Tällänen juttu oli Hesarissa.



> *Jokerilinjan kova suosio poikii syksyllä apulinjan*
> 
>                                                                                                          Julkaistu: 19.3.2007 21:35                                              
> 
>                                              Juha Salonen                                          
>                                                                                                                               helsingin sanomat                         
> 
> 
>  
> ...


http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135225957150

----------


## kuukanko

> Taitaa olla tungosta tuolla päättärialueella, kun sinne syksyllä parkkeeraa 52, 52A, 52V ja 539.


Sinne rakennetaan kokonaan uusi lähtölaituri 52V:lle:
http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/hela/Liikenne.../070720001.pdf

----------


## JT

> "Kuvittelimme, että 30 000 matkustajan raja saavutetaan noin neljässä viidessä vuodessa", HKL:n liikennesuunnittelija Leo Kallionpää sanoo.


Tuli mieleen, että mitä järkeä koko bussi-Jokerissa on jos ainoastaan 4-5 vuodessa matkustajamäärät ovat jo niin korkeat, ettei mitkään apulinjatkaan riitä. Eli matkustajamäärät kasvaisivat vielä nykyhetkestä 1,5-kertaisiksi ja jos ajatellaan, että bussi-Jokerin maksimikapasiteetti on tuo reilu 20 000 nykyisellä vuorotiheydellä, niin 4 vuoden päästä Jokerin vuorovälin pitäisi olla n. 3 min ruuhka-aikaan. 

Se on selvää, että ratikkaa ei neljässä vuodessa rakenneta, mutta millä konstilla aiotaan tulevaisuudessa ryhmitellä koko ajan kasvavia matkustajamääriä??

----------


## vristo

Miten olisikaan ne nivelbussit ensihätään? Mahtuu paljon enemmän väkeä, kuin teliin; istumapaikkaluku saattaa olla samaa luokkaa, mutta kokonaiskapasitetti on paljon korkeampi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuli mieleen, että mitä järkeä koko bussi-Jokerissa on jos ainoastaan 4-5 vuodessa matkustajamäärät ovat jo niin korkeat, ettei mitkään apulinjatkaan riitä.


Sanopa muuta! Aika positiivisen ongelman edessä ollaan. Kun vaan saataisiin aikaan ainoa kapasiteettia riittävästi kasvattava päätös, eli raitiotien rakentaminen.

----------


## late-

> Tuli mieleen, että mitä järkeä koko bussi-Jokerissa on jos ainoastaan 4-5 vuodessa matkustajamäärät ovat jo niin korkeat, ettei mitkään apulinjatkaan riitä.


Bussirunkolinjalla onkin aina rajoituksena kapasiteetti. Hyvin menestyvä linja tukehtuu nopeasti eikä asialle voi tehdä paljoakaan. Busseja siis välttämättä kannata edes harkita, jos on syytä kuvitella kysynnän ylittävän bussien kapasiteetin.

Tietysti Jokerille voidaan lisätä nivelbusseja, mutta sopimus menee silloinkin poikki. Voidaan myös tihentää vuoroväliä ja heikentää luotettavuutta. Varmasti kaikki mahtuvat sitten kyytiin, kun matkustajamäärän kasvu pysähtyy epäluotettavuuteen. Itse asiassa jo nyt matkustajamääriä saattaa rajoittaa kapasiteetin puute.

Todennäköisesti paras pikaratkaisu tässä tilanteessa on nyt valittu tukilinja. Vaikka yhden linjan vuoroväliä on hankalaa lyhentää nykyisestään, useampaa  linjaa ei mielletä samalla tavalla toisistaan riippuviksi ja sopivin järjestelyin voidaan siksi ajaa tiheämpää yhdistettyä vuoroväliä. Edellytyksenä tietysti se, että linjoissa on sen verran eroa, että matkustajat eivät valitse ensimmäistä kohdalle tulevaa autoa, vaan sen sopivan auton. En kyllä osaa arvata missä raja lopulta tulee vastaan Jokerin tapauksessa. Länsiväylällä ajetaan toki erittäin tiheästi, mutta busseilla onkin siellä täysin oma infra.

----------


## Miska

> Todennäköisesti paras pikaratkaisu tässä tilanteessa on nyt valittu tukilinja. Vaikka yhden linjan vuoroväliä on hankalaa lyhentää nykyisestään, useampaa  linjaa ei mielletä samalla tavalla toisistaan riippuviksi ja sopivin järjestelyin voidaan siksi ajaa tiheämpää yhdistettyä vuoroväliä.


Linjan 52V lisäksi kannattaisi mielestäni harkita muutamien muidenkin poikittaislinjojen vahvistamista. Esimerkiksi Itä-Helsingistä Pitäjänmäen suuntaan matkustajia on varmasti siirtynyt paljon linjalta 54 Jokerille. Linjaa 54 hidastettiin Jokeri-liikenteen alkaessa Malmin koukkauksella. Ehkäpä olisi paikallaan jakaa linja 54 ruuhka-aikoina kahdeksi linjaksi, jolloin noin puolet vuoroista voisi ajaa suoraan Kehä I:stä poikkeamatta Malmilla. Linjalle voitaisiin samalla lisätä 1-2 autoa, jolloin ruuhkahuipussa kummallakin linjalla voisi olla 10-12 minuutin vuoroväli (yhteisellä osuudella siis noin 5-6 min vuoroväli). 

Aikatauluja, vuoromääriä ja kuormittuneisuutta kannattaisi tarkastella myös linjoilla 52, 52A ja 512(A). Tärkeää olisi saada kaikille näille linjoille Helmi-järjestelmä, jolloin linjojen eteneminen olisi mahdollisimman tasaista ja hyvin ennustettavissa. Helmin saisi näille linjoille kohtuullisin kustannuksin, koska valtaosa reittien liikennevaloristeyksistä on jo Helmi-etuuksien piirissä. Lisäksi tarvittaessa voidaan kikkailla myös linjanumeroilla (esimerkiksi Jokeria tukevien linjojen numeroiminen 550-sarjaan), kaluston teippauksilla sekä pysäkki-informaatiolla ja miksei Jokeria tukevia linjoja voisi mainostaa myös samantapaisin esittein kuin Jokeriakin esiteltiin.

----------


## kemkim

> Linjan 52V lisäksi kannattaisi mielestäni harkita muutamien muidenkin poikittaislinjojen vahvistamista.


Mutta eikös niitä muita poikittaislinjoja heikennetty juuri ajatuksena keskittää matkustus Jokeriin? Hölmöläisen touhua, jos ensin keskitetään väkeä Jokeriin ja sitten hajautetaan taas eri linjoille. Ei tehdä montaa Jokeria hieman toisistaan poikkeavilla reiteillä. Ihmiset haluavat selkeyttä ja sitä tarjoaa se, kun on nyt vain yksi selkeä linja. On käytetty suuri rahamäärä Jokerin brändäykseen ikään kuin se olisi kiskoliikennettä ja sillä on vain yksi reitti. Äitini esimerkiksi osaa käyttää Jokeria sen selvyyden vuoksi, mutta jättää muutoin poikittaislinjat käyttämättä ja menee ennemmin keskustan kautta. Voidaan perustaa niitä rinnakkaislinjoja, mutta ne saavat luvan olla tavallisia bussilinjoja. Minusta olisi kyllä järkevämpää lisätä Jokerin kapasiteettia niin suureksi kuin mahdollista ja totuttaa ihmiset sille reitille, jolloin kun pikaraitiotie tulee, on suuri massa jo tottunut linjaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Voidaan myös tihentää vuoroväliä ja heikentää luotettavuutta. Varmasti kaikki mahtuvat sitten kyytiin, kun matkustajamäärän kasvu pysähtyy epäluotettavuuteen.


Vaikea uskoa, että vuorovälin tihentäminen (vaikka jopa puolittaminen 2,5 minuuttiin) vaikuttaisi vielä mitenkään ratkaisevasti luotettavuuteen. Liikennöintitalouden kannalta raitiovaunu olisi sitten jo parempi ratkaisu, mutta ratikkaa odotellessa vuoroväliä nyt kai kuitenkin kannattaa tihentää.

----------


## Miska

> Mutta eikös niitä muita poikittaislinjoja heikennetty juuri ajatuksena keskittää matkustus Jokeriin? Hölmöläisen touhua, jos ensin keskitetään väkeä Jokeriin ja sitten hajautetaan taas eri linjoille. Ei tehdä montaa Jokeria hieman toisistaan poikkeavilla reiteillä. Ihmiset haluavat selkeyttä ja sitä tarjoaa se, kun on nyt vain yksi selkeä linja.


Muita linjoja todellakin karsittiin ja vuorovälejä harvennettiin Jokerin tullessa. Mutta jos Jokeri ei 5 minuutin vuorovälillä pysty kuljettamaan kaikkia matkustajia, voi hyvinkin olla järkevintä tarjota vaihtoehtoisia yhteyksiä, jotka keventäisivät Jokerin kuormitusta. Jokerilla siis voisi edelleenkin matkustaa 5 min välein, mutta päivittäin matkustavia koululaisia ja työmatkalaisia voitaisiin vinkata näille korvaaville linjoille. Erityisesti silloin Jokeria tukevista linjoista olisi hyötyä, jos ne veisivät vaihdotta perille kohteeseen, idässä Malmille ja Latokartanoon, lännessä vaikkapa Munkkiniemeen tai Valimoon.

----------


## late-

> Mutta eikös niitä muita poikittaislinjoja heikennetty juuri ajatuksena keskittää matkustus Jokeriin? Hölmöläisen touhua, jos ensin keskitetään väkeä Jokeriin ja sitten hajautetaan taas eri linjoille.


Tässä voi olla uskalluksen puutettakin takana. Ei ehkä uskottu matkustajia löytyvän kaikille linjoille ja siksi kompensoitiin Jokerin kustannuksia kovilla karsoinnoilla. Nyt on sitten käynyt ilmi, että matkustajia kyllä riittää, kun tarjontaakin on.

----------


## Kimmo

Itse satunnaisena matkustajana pääkaupunkiseudulla käytän Jokeria esim Järvenpää - Itäkeskus matkoilla.. Mitäs sitä turhaan keskustaan menemään, kun mukavasti kulkee 5 min välein ruuhkassa. 10 min vuorovälilläkin minut saa vielä Jokerin kyytiin, mutta 15 min vuorovälillä menen kyllä jo keskustan kautta, jos en ole junaan lähtiessäni katsonut tärppääkö aikataulu.. Kun tässä eräänä päivänä menin Jokerilla, havaitsin autojen olevan ihmeen siitejä muihin isojen firmojen autoihin verrattuna.

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

> Itse satunnaisena matkustajana pääkaupunkiseudulla käytän Jokeria esim Järvenpää - Itäkeskus matkoilla.. Mitäs sitä turhaan keskustaan menemään, kun mukavasti kulkee 5 min välein ruuhkassa. 10 min vuorovälilläkin minut saa vielä Jokerin kyytiin, mutta 15 min vuorovälillä menen kyllä jo keskustan kautta, jos en ole junaan lähtiessäni katsonut tärppääkö aikataulu.. Kun tässä eräänä päivänä menin Jokerilla, havaitsin autojen olevan ihmeen siitejä muihin isojen firmojen autoihin verrattuna.


Hyvä että miellyttää, me kuljettajatkin yritetään parhaamme ruuhkassa tehdä, että olisi turvallista mutta ripeää matkan tekoa. Onneksi matkustajat ovat ymmärtäväisiä, siihen on kuitenkin syy, jos ruuhka-aikana olet reilusti myöhässä.

Tosta autojen siisteydestä, hienoa että se on huomattu. Kyllä siihen itsekin yrittää vaikuttaa, sen mitä pystyy.

----------


## kuukanko

Viimeisimmän Vartti-lehden sivulla 5 kerrotaan, että h52V ei ole kyennyt houkkuttelemaan Jokerin matkustajia Helsingissä. Nyt HKL esittää YTV:lle, että 550 jaettaisiin kahtia niin, että nykyinen 550 harvennettaisiin ruuhka-aikoina 8 minuutin vuorovälille ja uusi linja 550B Itäkeskus - Leppävaara aloittaisi 8 minuutin vuorovälillä. Helsingin puolelle tulisi silloin 4 minuutin vuoroväli.

Tämä suunnitelma kuulostaa rinnakkaiselta tuplanivelbussien käytölle, eli jos tuplaniveliä ei oteta käyttöön, niin sitten tihennetään vuoroväliä Helsingin puolella.

Minä pelkään, että tuo Jokerin jakaminen ruuhka-aikoina kahtia ei välttämättä toimi hyvin. 550B:n lähtöjä Leppävaarasta ei saa tahdistettua täysin 550:n kanssa, koska 550:n ajoajat Westendinasemalta Leppävaaraan vaihtelevat sen verran. Jos Helsingin puolelle pistetään tasainen 4 minuutin vuoroväli, on vaarana, että 550:t ovat edelleen täysiä. 550B:n sijasta 550:n vuoroväliä voisi tihentää koko matkalta, jos Espoossa karsittaisiin päällekkäisiä yhteyksiä (esim. e52:n lopettaminen ja 510:n ja 512A:n katkaisu Leppävaaraan ruuhka-aikoina. Kumpihan olisi ikävämpi ratkaisu, rinnakkaislinjojen poisto vai 550:n vuorovälin harventaminen?)

Mikähän logiikka tuossa on, että HKL:n suunnittelujohtajan mukaan h52V:n päättäriä ei voinut laittaa Pitäjänmäelle? Osaako joku tulkita, mikä liikennöintisopimusten pykälä kieltäisi sen?

----------


## 339-DF

> Viimeisimmän Vartti-lehden sivulla 5 kerrotaan, että h52V ei ole kyennyt houkkuttelemaan Jokerin matkustajia Helsingissä.


Ei yllätä. Ei ollenkaan. En enää muista kirjoitinko tuosta silloin kun päätös 52V:stä tuli, mutta ei kai kukaan kuvitellut, että onnistuneesti brändätty jokeribussi ja "sattumalta" samaa reittiä kulkeva kulahtanut kaksinumeroinen ruuhkakirjaimella varustettu HKL-linja voisivat kilpailla samoista matkustajista?

Homma voisi olla niinkin yksinkertainen että 52V korvattaisiin samaa reittiä samalla aikataululla ajavalla, 550V-tunnuksella varustetulla jokeri-kalustoon kuuluvalla autolla. Löytäisivät matkustajat kyytiin.





> Minä pelkään, että tuo Jokerin jakaminen ruuhka-aikoina kahtia ei välttämättä toimi hyvin. 550B:n lähtöjä Leppävaarasta ei saa tahdistettua täysin 550:n kanssa, koska 550:n ajoajat Westendinasemalta Leppävaaraan vaihtelevat sen verran.


Mun mielestä 550 seisoo Turuntien yläpuolella Kehä I:llä tasaamassa aikaa suurin piirtein joka toinen aamu, kun ajan siitä ohi. Siinä se bussi ainakin seisoo ties kuinka pitkään, tuskin matkustajien lastaaminen niin kauan kestää. Eli jos se tasaa siinä aikaa joka tapauksessa, niin eikös tuo tahdistuskin mene samalla vaivalla?





> Mikähän logiikka tuossa on, että HKL:n suunnittelujohtajan mukaan h52V:n päättäriä ei voinut laittaa Pitäjänmäelle? Osaako joku tulkita, mikä liikennöintisopimusten pykälä kieltäisi sen?


Ei siinä välttämättä tarvita mitään sen kummempaa logiikkaa kuin että miksi ykkösen päättäriä ei voi siirtää Kauppatorilta tai muuta vastaavaa. Liian usein on valitettavasti niin, että kun sanotaan että ei voi niin sitten ei voi siksi että ei voi.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> 550B:n sijasta 550:n vuoroväliä voisi tihentää koko matkalta, jos Espoossa karsittaisiin päällekkäisiä yhteyksiä (esim. e52:n lopettaminen ja 510:n ja 512A:n katkaisu Leppävaaraan ruuhka-aikoina. Kumpihan olisi ikävämpi ratkaisu, rinnakkaislinjojen poisto vai 550:n vuorovälin harventaminen?)


510 ja 512A tarjoavat yhteydet Keilaniemeen Leppävaarasta. e52 voitaisiin kyllä katkaista Leppävaaraan, ja tulisi siten e22:sen rinnalle. Toinen, mikä niin lopettaa koko e52 ja tehdä e22:selle 10 minuutin vuoroväli, siten että joka toinen on B-vuoro ruuhkassa. e23:sta ei voi sen takia lopettaa, koska se tarjoaa yhteyksiä muualle Lintuvaaraan ja Uusmäkeen.

----------


## simson

> Viimeisimmän Vartti-lehden sivulla 5 kerrotaan, että h52V ei ole kyennyt houkkuttelemaan Jokerin matkustajia Helsingissä. Nyt HKL esittää YTV:lle, että 550 jaettaisiin kahtia niin, että nykyinen 550 harvennettaisiin ruuhka-aikoina 8 minuutin vuorovälille ja uusi linja 550B Itäkeskus - Leppävaara aloittaisi 8 minuutin vuorovälillä. Helsingin puolelle tulisi silloin 4 minuutin vuoroväli.


52V:n epäsuosio ei ole yllätys. Linjaa on vähemmän markkinoitu ja harvalla liikenteellä ei voi osua kuormittuneimpiin kohtiin. Lisäksi kirjaimissa voi mennä sekaisin: vuosi sitten nykyinen 52V taisi olla 52A.

550 ja 550B liikennöisivät varmastikin yhtä epäsäännöllisesti Leppävaarasta Itäkeskukseen kuin 58 ja 58B Meilahdesta Itäkeskukseen.

Espoon puolella yhtenä ongelmana ovat Jokerin kanssa päällekkäiset linjat. Esimerkiksi Otaniemi-Leppävaara-väli on hyvin suosittu. Jos vaikkapa Jokeria ennen menee toinen linja, kerää se isomman kuorman ja Jokeri pääsee nopeammin.

Hyvänä vaihtoehtona olisi, että Jokeria ajettaisiin esimerkiksi aamuhuipputunnin aikana 4 minuutin välein ruuhkaisempaan suuntaan ja muuna aikana ruuhkassa 5 min välein. Espoon puolella päällekkäistä liikennettä karsittaisiin. Ensimmäisenä ratkaisuna voisi olla 512A:n katkaisu Leppävaaraan, koska 52:n lopettaminen siirtäisi vain matkustajia 510:lle. Tietysti nuo 52:n ja 510:n katkaisukin parantaisivat säännöllisyyttä. Seurauksena olisi tilanne, jossa Jokerille ei aiheuttaisi epäsäännöllisyyttä muut linjat. Muu liikenne aiheuttaa edelleen epäsäännöllisyyttä, mutta olettaisin sen olevan systemaattisempaa saman linjan lähdöille.




> Mikähän logiikka tuossa on, että HKL:n suunnittelujohtajan mukaan h52V:n päättäriä ei voinut laittaa Pitäjänmäelle? Osaako joku tulkita, mikä liikennöintisopimusten pykälä kieltäisi sen?


Vaikea sanoa. Olisikohan tarkoitettu linjan jatkamista Leppävaaraan? Tällöin olisi pitänyt lisätä yksi auto liikenteeseen. Pitäjänmäellä ehkä linjan 79V entinen päättäri olisi voinut olla hyvä 52V:lle. Tuo Haagan liikenneympyrä-Munkkiniemi -osuus on usein hyvin ruuhkainen. Lisäksi 52V:n jatkaiminen Latokartanoon 57:n tavoin olisi tuonut linjalle enemmän vakiokäyttäjiä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mun mielestä 550 seisoo Turuntien yläpuolella Kehä I:llä tasaamassa aikaa suurin piirtein joka toinen aamu, kun ajan siitä ohi. Siinä se bussi ainakin seisoo ties kuinka pitkään, tuskin matkustajien lastaaminen niin kauan kestää. Eli jos se tasaa siinä aikaa joka tapauksessa, niin eikös tuo tahdistuskin mene samalla vaivalla?


Silloin ei ole ongelmaa, kun 550 lähtee Leppävaarasta välipisteajan mukaan. Tahdistus varmaan suunniteltaisiinkin sen mukaan. Ongelmana on, että kaikki vuorot eivät ehdi Leppävaaraan välipisteajan mukaan. Jos vuoro saapuu Leppävaaraan vaikka 2 minuuttia välipisteajan jälkeen, niin sitten 550B lähtee jo 2 minuutin päästä perään ja saa todennäköisesti 550:n kiinni jo Pitäjänmäellä. Ratkaisuna voisi tietysti olla ajoajan pidentäminen välillä Westendinasema - Leppävaara, mutta sitten 550:lle pitäisi laittaa yksi auto lisää ja Leppävaaran ohi matkustavista useammat joutuisivat odottamaan ajantasausta.

----------


## kemkim

> 52V:n epäsuosio ei ole yllätys. Linjaa on vähemmän markkinoitu ja harvalla liikenteellä ei voi osua kuormittuneimpiin kohtiin. Lisäksi kirjaimissa voi mennä sekaisin: vuosi sitten nykyinen 52V taisi olla 52A.


Minusta 52V ja 52A ovat vielä kyllä molemmat olemassa. 52V Viikkiin ja 52A Malmille. Vai?

----------


## kuukanko

> Minusta 52V ja 52A ovat vielä kyllä molemmat olemassa. 52V Viikkiin ja 52A Malmille. Vai?


Kyllä. Eihän simsonin kommentti väittänytkään, että ne eivät olisi, vaan viittasi siihen, että 52A kulki aikaisemmin nykyistä 52V:n reittiä.

Koska 52V ei ole helpottanut Jokerin ruuhkaa, on HKL nyt kuitenkin lopettamassa sitä.

----------


## ilpo

> Silloin ei ole ongelmaa, kun 550 lähtee Leppävaarasta välipisteajan mukaan. Tahdistus varmaan suunniteltaisiinkin sen mukaan. Ongelmana on, että kaikki vuorot eivät ehdi Leppävaaraan välipisteajan mukaan. Jos vuoro saapuu Leppävaaraan vaikka 2 minuuttia välipisteajan jälkeen, niin sitten 550B lähtee jo 2 minuutin päästä perään ja saa todennäköisesti 550:n kiinni jo Pitäjänmäellä. Ratkaisuna voisi tietysti olla ajoajan pidentäminen välillä Westendinasema - Leppävaara, mutta sitten 550:lle pitäisi laittaa yksi auto lisää ja Leppävaaran ohi matkustavista useammat joutuisivat odottamaan ajantasausta.



Olisiko HELMIstä mitään apua tähän tuplausauton väliiniskemiselle? Sanotaan nyt että 550B käyttäisi päätepysäkkinään Takkatietä. Menisi Pitäjänmäentien risteykseen rakennettavaan HELMIn näyttötaululla varustettuun syvennykseen "kytikselle" ja kun taulu näyttää esim. 3 min (eli noin 5 min edellisen vuoron menosta), lähtisi vuorolle. Sama sitten Viikissä, jollei haluta pidentää näitä vuoroja Itäkeskukseen asti.
Taitaa olla kylläkin kuljettajalle liikaa kun ei voi seurata Buscomin piipauksia vaan täytyisi ihan itse päättää milloin lähteä baanalle. Ainakin koulutusta tarvittaisiin...

----------


## melfstro

> Espoon puolella yhtenä ongelmana ovat Jokerin kanssa päällekkäiset linjat. Esimerkiksi Otaniemi-Leppävaara-väli on hyvin suosittu. Jos vaikkapa Jokeria ennen menee toinen linja, kerää se isomman kuorman ja Jokeri pääsee nopeammin.


Tuskin päällekkäiset linjat kuitenkaan Jokerille kovin suurta epäsäännöllisyyttä aiheuttavat. Leppävaaran ja Otaniemen välillä ajetaan Kehä I:stä bussikaistaa muutamassa minuutissa ja Leppävaaran väliaikojakin löysättiin jonkin verran täksi talveksi.




> Espoon puolella päällekkäistä liikennettä karsittaisiin. Ensimmäisenä ratkaisuna voisi olla 512A:n katkaisu Leppävaaraan, koska 52:n lopettaminen siirtäisi vain matkustajia 510:lle. Tietysti nuo 52:n ja 510:n katkaisukin parantaisivat säännöllisyyttä.


512A:n lisäksi E57 voisi olla ensimmäisenä lakkautuslistalla. Kalevalantien ja Tapiolan keskustan välille pitäisi tosin tällöin löytyä korvaava yhteys.

E52:n lopettaminen tosiaan aiheuttaisi vain matkustajien siirtymisen 510:lle. 
Lintuvaarantien varrelta matkustajat valitsevat Otaniemeen ja Tapiolaan suoran linjan niin kauan kuin sellainen on tarjolla eikä esim. yhdistelmän e22+550, varsinkin kun vaihto Leppävaarassa ei onnistu yhteisellä pysäkillä.
Asian voisi toki kääntää niinkin päin että 510 katkaistaisiin Leppävaaraan ja e52 muutettaisiin ajamaan Keilaniemen kautta. Leppävaara-Keilaniemi -yhteys muuttuisi ruuhka-aikaan luotettavammaksi, mutta tällöin olisi ongelmana päiväliikenteen järjestäminen. Espoohan alunperin halusi Jokerin kulkevan Keilaniemen kautta, joten nyt 550:aa Keilaniemessä korvaavien linjojen supistukset varmasti kohtaisivat vastustusta. Säterinmetsän pysäkkien kohdalla on myös melkoinen työpaikkakeskittymä, jolloin Leppävaaraan katkaistessa työmatkalaisten linjat jäisivät harmillisesti yhden pysäkinvälin päähän.
Sinänsä kyllä linjojen 510 ja 512A matkustajamäärät lienevät ainakin Vantaankosken radan vaikutusalueelta Otaniemeen vähentyneet. Jokerin tiheän vuorovälin ja ruuhkattomamman reitin ansiosta nopeampi reitti on usein Huopalahden kautta M-juna + 550.     





> Vaikea sanoa. Olisikohan tarkoitettu linjan jatkamista Leppävaaraan? Tällöin olisi pitänyt lisätä yksi auto liikenteeseen. Pitäjänmäellä ehkä linjan 79V entinen päättäri olisi voinut olla hyvä 52V:lle. Tuo Haagan liikenneympyrä-Munkkiniemi -osuus on usein hyvin ruuhkainen. Lisäksi 52V:n jatkaiminen Latokartanoon 57:n tavoin olisi tuonut linjalle enemmän vakiokäyttäjiä.


Jos apulinja ajaisi ruuhka-aikaan väliä Itäkeskus-Takkatie 5-10 minuutin välein, siitä olisi jo kunnolla apua Jokerin kapasiteettiongelmiin. Pysäkitkin voisivat olla samat kuin Jokerilla.
Kyllä 52V:kin saa jo jonkinverran matkustajia kyytiin, jos se sattuu kulkemaan sopivasti Jokerin edellä. Välillä kuitenkin käy niin että 52V lähtee Viikistä tyhjänä heti Jokerin perään ja saa kiinni myös edellisen 52A:n, johon teoriassa pitäisi olla viiden minuutin rako. 
Aamuruuhkassa jokerit ovat jo melkein täydessä istumalastissa Itäkeskuksesta lähtiessä. Apulinja ottaisi osan tästä kuormasta  ja toiseen suuntaan olisi matkustajalle yhdentekevää millä linjalla menee, kun molemmilla pääsisi Itikseen. Pitäjänmäentiellä taas Valimotien pysäkki, jonne 52V ei nyt aja, on varsin suosittu.
Toki Latokartanoonkin menevä apulinja houkuttelisi enemmän matkustajia kuin 52V, jonka lähtöpaikka on kaukana asutuksesta. Tällöin h57 voisi palauttaa Itäkeskukseen.
Osan linjan h54 vuorojen palauttaminen vanhalle reitille Kehä I:stä Malmin ohi voisi myös auttaa Itäkseskus-Pitäjänmäki välillä. Tosin Malmin kautta kiertämisen lisäksi myös Kehä I:n ja Kaupintien yhä pahemmat ruuhkat lienevät houkuttaneet h54:n matkustajia Jokerin kyytiin.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> E52:n lopettaminen tosiaan aiheuttaisi vain matkustajien siirtymisen 510:lle.


..sekä henkilöautoihin, ainakin Lintuvaaran kohdalla. Lintuvaarantien linjat on osattu bussinkäyttäjän näkökulmasta sössiä aika hyvin, ainakin viikonloppuliikenteen osalta. Se on mahdoton ytv:n päässä saada liikenne tasaiseksi. Lauantaina homma on sellainen että on 10 ja 20 minuutin vuoroväli Leppävaarasta. Sunnuntaina e23N ja 510B menee toiseen suuntaan peräkkäin. e23N olisi voitu muuttaa Kirkkonummen junien kanssa yhteydeksi.

----------


## melfstro

> Se on mahdoton ytv:n päässä saada liikenne tasaiseksi. Lauantaina homma on sellainen että on 10 ja 20 minuutin vuoroväli Leppävaarasta. Sunnuntaina e23N ja 510B menee toiseen suuntaan peräkkäin. e23N olisi voitu muuttaa Kirkkonummen junien kanssa yhteydeksi.


No eipä Leppävaarasta Lintuvaarantielle lauantaisin päiväliikenteessä juuri 20 minuutin välejä ole, kun huomioidaan myös linja 231. Täysin tasaiseksi bussien vuoroväliä ei saada niin kauan kun junillakin on poikkeavia minuutteja.

Jos e23N sunnuntaisin syötettäisiin Kirkkonummen junilta se menisi sitten taas peräkkäin Leppävaaran suunnasta 510B:n kanssa ja kerran tunnissa heti 231:n perään.

----------


## kuukanko

YTV on tehnyt vaikutustutkimuksen Jokerista.

----------


## Kolli

http://192.49.193.12/ktwebbin/ktprox...2017%3a00%3a00

Mielenkiintoista tietoa jokerin tulevaisuudesta. Tämä kaikki jo yksistään paljastaa, miten valtavaa on ollut ja on edelleenkin joukkoliikenteen laiminlyönti riitaisella pk-seudulla. Liikennepaine on valtava ja parannustoimenpiteet sen mukaisia. Busseihin perustuvassa joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä kaikki on niin alkeellista, kun vertaa sitä vaikka Hampurin tai 580.000 asukkaan Frankfurtin ratikka-metroon. O tempore o mores.

----------


## hylje

> http://192.49.193.12/ktwebbin/ktprox...2017%3a00%3a00


Ei tämä dokumentti ole saatavilla järkevämmässä muodossa, kuten PDF:nä?

----------


## Kolli

Se on Vantaan kaupungin sivuilta, toivottavasti kaikki saavat sen auki. Itse en osaa tehdä sille sen enempää.

----------


## Resiina

Tässä on kyseinen teksti



> Jokerin tilannekatsaus
> 
> UV/EK
> 
> 		Jokeri-linjan matkustajamäärien kasvu on jatkunut voimakkaana linjan perustamisesta vuodesta 2006 saakka. Vuorot ovat erittäin kuormittuneita arkisin ruuhka-aikoina. Tarjonnan lisääminen on osaltaan luonut uutta matkustuskysyntää. Linjan menestyskonsepti on herättänyt myös kansainvälistä huomiota ja linjaan on käynyt perehtymässä ulkomaisia vieraita. YTV on kehittänyt määrätietoisesti Jokeri-linjaa parantamalla palvelutasoa arkisin, lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin. Tavoitteena on jatkaa kehittämistä myös vuonna 2009. 
> 
> 		Jokeri-linjaa käyttää arkisin noin 24 000 matkustajaa vuorokaudessa, lauantaisin noin 9 000 ja sunnuntaisin noin 7 000 matkustajaa. Matkustajamäärät ovat kasvaneet vuoden 2006 syksyyn verrattuna arkisin 24 %, lauantaisin 41 % ja sunnuntaisin 45 %. 
> 
> 		Jokeri-linjan kuormitetuin osuus on Helsingissä Itäkeskuksen ja Pitäjänmäen välillä, Espoossa linjalla ei ole kapasiteettiongelmia. HKL perusti sisäisen linjan 52V (ViikkiMunkkiniemi) keventämään Jokeri-linjan kuormitusta, mutta kokeilu epäonnistui sillä vuoroväli oli liian harva ja reitti epätarkoituksenmukainen toimiakseen Jokerin apulinjana. Linjan 52V liikennöinti lakkaa vuoden 2009 alusta.
> ...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä on kyseinen teksti


Kummallinen tilannekatsaus, kun siinä ei mainita lainkaan, että linjan muuttaminen raitiotieksi on jo käynnissä. Täällä taitaa olla vähän laajempi katsaus.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Minusta olennaisinta antamassani jokeri-tekstissä on, että liikenteeseen tehdään selkeitä parannuksia, jotka ovat todella huomattavia.
Jokeri-ratikka on kait suunnitteilla, mutta siitä missä vaiheessa se on, minulla ei ole mitään tietoa. Ehkä joku muu tietää?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jokeri-ratikka on kait suunnitteilla, mutta siitä missä vaiheessa se on, minulla ei ole mitään tietoa. Ehkä joku muu tietää?


Kyllä. Keväällä valittiin konsulttiryhmä tekemän alustava yleissuunnitelma. Työ valmistuu ensi vuoden alkuun ja sitten siirrytään yleissuunnitteluun. Tietoa Jokerista tällä tekemälläni sivulla.

Antero

----------


## GT8N

Noniin tässä sitä nyt ollaan!
Eli jokerin historia tiivistettynä: 

Aluksi ryhdytään selvittämään kehämäistä raitioitielinjaa. Joka kulkee pääpiirteittäin kehä 1:n suuntaisesti. (JOukkoliikenteen KEhämäinen Raide Investointi). Kuitenkaan raitiotietä ei uskalleta, eikä haluta ottaa käyttöön vaan siirrytään bussivaihtoehtoon ja päätetään, että raitiovaunut tulevat "sitten joskus, kun on käyttäjiä".

Bussijokeria valmistellaan sekä joukkoliikennekadut rakennetaan. Vihdoin aloitetaan "esijokeri" joka kulkee vain arkisin ruuhkissa. Ennen lopullisen jokerin aloitusta päätetään viisaasti ja kaukonäköisesti lopettaa "päällekkäistä tarjontaa" kuten linjat h79V ja 522 sekä katkaista linja h57, jolloin sen poikittaishyöty päättyi kerrasta. 

Lopulta aloitetaan ihan oikea "jokeri", [oikeasti linjan tyyliin sopivana se pitäisi olla JOukkoliikenteen KEhämäinen Linja-auto Investointi siis paremmin lapsenkin suuhun sopiva JOKELI]. Kuitenkin alusta alkaen huomataan, että matkustajia on "liikaa" ja siksi vuoroväliä tihennetään useaan otteeseen. Tämä ei tunnu riittävän, joten suunnitellaan apulinjaa 550B. Se ei kuitenkaan toteutunut. Perustetaan väkinäinen "ei mistään - ei mihinkään", jopa 20 minuutin välein kulkeva linja, jota yritetään brändätä. 52V ei kuitenkaan huonon vuorovälinsäkään vuoksi houkuttele matkustajia, eikä ihmiset oppineet sitä käyttämään, joten se päätetään lopettaa.

Jotain on kuitenkin tehtävä ja siten päätetään kokeilla tuplanivelbussia. Sen käyttökustannukset eivät kuitenkaan käy YTV:n kukkarolle, joten tuplaniveliä "ei toistaiseksi oteta käyttöön". Vitsit alkaa olla vähissä, kun 5 minuutin vuorovälin (+paikkausvuorot) eivät enää riitä, ja autot pullistelevat, kun kapasiteetti on lopussa. Lisäksi liikenteen pyörittäminen on muodostunut jo todella kalliiksi. 

Nyt on pakko myöntää, että linja on muutettava pikaraitiotieksi, niin kuin alussa suunniteltiin. Koska tämä ei käy kädenkäänteessä, niin kuin joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen Suomessa yleensäkään, on jotain tehtävä sitä ennen. Ruuhkien vuoroväli päätetään puolittaa 2,5:een minuuttiin, ja keskipäiväksi suunnitellaan viittä minuuttia. Tämä ei onnistu kuitenkaan taikomalla, joten on hankittava lisää telejä. Koska ne tulevat kesken sopimuskauden, saatiin sentään matkustajia ilahduttamaan kaksi sisustuksestaan räjähtänyttä Scaniateli-ikarusta. Ja kuten mainoslausekin sanoo "kaikki jokeribussit täyttävät  EU:n raskaille ajoneuvoille asettaman pakokaasupäästöjen tavoitetason." (joka siis ei ole ikaruksien Euro 3). Kerrotaan myös, että: kaikki linjan vuorot ajetaan uusilla busseilla. YTV kertoo tässä: http://www.ytv.fi/FIN/liikenne/tieto...eri-bussit.htm Sentään kuva ikaruksesta. :Biggrin: 

Virheitä: 
1) alusta alkaen olisi pitänyt suoraan tehdä pikaraitiotie. Bussijokerin kapasiteetti on yksinkertaisesti liian pieni.
2) lakkautettiin samansuuntaisia kuormitusta jakavia linjoja
3) luodaan epäkäytännöllisiä apulinjoja, joista ei ole mihinkään

Ongelmia: 
1) tiheällä vuorovälillä bussit ketjuuntuvat helposti, joten täsmällisyys kärsii.
2) vuorovälejä on jatkuvasti pitänyt lyhentää, mikä kasvattaa kustannuksia. (tosin myös parantaa palvelutasoa.)
Etuja:
1) saatiin ensimmäinen kunnon poikittaislinja, jolle on kysyntää.

Vielä lopuksi ote tästä päivästä:
Otin tietoisen riskin ja menin tänään lumipyryisenä iltana odottamaan (ihan koemielessä) Viikinmäen pysäkille 550:aa Itäkkeskukseen. Tulin pysäkille 18.17. Aikataulun mukaan seuraavat lähdöt itään olivat 18.25, 18.39 ja 18.54. Kuitenkin yllättäen liikenne takkuili. Aluksi meni yksi auto Oulunkylään päin. Pidemmän odotuksen jälkeen meni kaksi autoa peräkkäin Oulunkylän suuntaan. Myöhemmin tuli yksi auto Oulunkylän suuntaan. Mutta koko aikana ei mennyt yhtään autoa itään. Lopulta tuli 550 Itäkeskukseen, siinä vaiheessa kello näytti 18.52. Eli ei tarvinnut odotella lumimyrskyssä kuin 35 minuuttia. No mikäs oli pysäkillä palellessa. Mieltähän lämmitti tieto, että ehkä kahdeksan vuoden päästä pitäisi tulla ratikka. Viikin tiedepuiston pysäkillä näyttö väitti seuraavan tulevan 11:a minuutin päästä. Melko luotettava linja, eikö? Ei taida pikaratikka lumisateessa noin paljon myöhästellä. 
Saarna loppu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Näin eilen, että Tapiolan keskukseen rakennetaan Jokeri-katosta Stockmannin alle! Luulisi, että pysäkkibrändäyksen voisi hoitaa jotenkin tyylikkäämminkin, esim. isolla sinisellä Jokeri-tolpalla. Tuo pysäkki katon alla vaikuttaa jotenkin tyhmän näköiseltä.

----------


## hylje

> Näin eilen, että Tapiolan keskukseen rakennetaan Jokeri-katosta Stockmannin alle! Luulisi, että pysäkkibrändäyksen voisi hoitaa jotenkin tyylikkäämminkin, esim. isolla sinisellä Jokeri-tolpalla. Tuo pysäkki katon alla vaikuttaa jotenkin tyhmän näköiseltä.


Katokset ovat läpivetoa vastaan suojaamassa. Kokonainen katos on perusteltu, koska näkyvyyttä estämättömät irralliset väliseinät, siis lasipaneelit, eivät ole standardisoitu (hinta ja kestävyys epävarmaa) sekä alttiita kiireisten ja huononäköisten kanssa törmäilylle.

----------


## ViviP

> Tuo pysäkki katon alla vaikuttaa jotenkin tyhmän näköiseltä.


Sen lisäksi se on erittäin hankalasti ihmisten kulun tiellä. Parhaimmillaan kun Sampokujan alla on 5 bussia kummallakin sivulla tyhjäämässä ja ottamassa uusia matkustajia, oli jo ennen katoksen tuloa vaikeuksia päästä kävellen eteenpäin. 

Tuo Tapiolan tunneli on muutenkin ollut jo pitkään uudistumispaineessa. Valtuustokin jo kerran päätti, että se korjataan viihtyisämmäksi, mutta varsin omintakeiseen metroasemasuunnitelmaan liittyen Espoon tekninen toimi käveli tämän päätöksen yli, eikä tuulisuojia tai kohennettua valaistusta sitten viitsitty rakentaa. No, tulihan sentään jokerikatokset.

----------


## kemkim

Concordialla alkaa ilmeisesti ote lipsua Jokeri-linjalla. Homma alkoi sillä, että Jokeri-väreihin teipattuja Ikaruksia alettiin tuoda linjalle. Nyt olen nähnyt jo sellaista, että on ollut Concordian omissa väreissä tai mainosteipeissä ollut bussi kilvettynä linjalle 550. Samaten näin tänään Jokeri-väreissä olevan bussin, jonka edessä olevassa linjanumerokilvessä luki "Jokeri", eikä siis "550" kuten yleensä. Jokos kohta YTV alkaa sakottaa tällaisesta lepsuilusta? Kyse on kuitenkin poikkeuksellisesta linjasta, jota on mainostettu erityisen korkeatasoisena bussilinjana erotuksena tavallisista linjoista.

----------


## Rasbelin

Kieltämättä viime aikoina Jokerilla on taso tipahtanut aika paljonkin. Esim. CBF #618 oli linjalla täysin ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella arkena päivällä, samoin uusia vara-autojakin on ollut aina liikenteen loppumiseen asti ajossa. Esim. #690:n kyydissä tuli tässä yhten iltana mentyä klo 22 aikaan, vaikka nehän nimenomaan hankittiin ja YTV:n toimesta hyväksyttiin Jokerille uusien lisälähtöjen ajoon. Alkuaikojen telematiikkaongelmista ja järjestelmän keskeneräisyydestä on kyllä päästy eroon, mutta nyt liikennöinnin reaalilaatu on heikentynyt. Nyt sitten huomataan se kuinka Concordian huolto-ongelmat aiheuttavat kroonista kalustopulaa Jokerillakin.

Niin kauan kuin edes jokin tunnistettava bussi tulee ja jokseenkin ajallaan, olen kyllä omalta osaltani tyytyväinen, mutta kun kyseessä on kuitenkin se linja, jonka piti olla laadukas ja sakotusherkkä, niin ihmettelen kyllä viime aikojen menoa. Olisi tärkeää, että jos linjan pitää noudattaa jotain tiukkoja normeja, niin niistä myös pidettäisiin kiinni tilaajan puolesta.

----------


## Tonttu18

Myös Lauantaina oli joku Tanskandogi sillä linjalla. 

Eikö voisi laittaa enemmän concordian Volvo 8700LE jokeriväreihin ja pysäkkinäyttö?

----------


## Oxfot

Toivottavasti yllä esitetyt laatupoikkeamat ovat tilapäisiä yksittäistapauksia. Muussa tapauksessa pitää oikeasti huolestua sekä liikennöitsijän että liikenteen tilaajan puolesta. Jokeri-linjahan oli pitkään Concordialle ja YTV:lle ylpeyden aihe. Linjastoa ja sen kalustoa (brändäystä) on ylpeänä esitelty alan eri foorumeilla.

Olisi aika noloa, jos YTV ja Concordia eivät pystyisi pitämään kiinni laatustandardeista edes ensimmäistä sopimuskautta. Kyllä se nyt niin on, että kilpailutusvaiheessa annetuista lupauksista ja suunnitelmista on pidettävä kiinni loppuun asti, vaikka kustannukset ja ongelmat nousisivat etukäteen ennakoiduista arvioista. Itsepähän liikennöitsijä suostui ajamaan Jokeri-linjaa nykyisellä hintatasolla.

----------


## JT

2006 aloittaneen Jokerin tarjouskilpailussa vaadittiin 29 kpl Jokeri-väreihin teipattavaa bussia, joista 26 tarvittiin ruuhkahuipuissa. Tämä tarkoitti kolmea vara-autoa varikolla ruuhka-aikaan. Concordia tapansa mukasesti varmaan hoiti (ja hoitaa edelleen) Jokeri-liikenteen ajosarjansa niin, että jokaiselle autolle löytyy tehtäviä päivän aikana. Tämä on tietysti voinut johtaa siihen, että linjalle on jouduttu sijoittamaan vääränlaista kalustoa oikeanlaisen kaluston rikkoutuessa.

Menneenä syksynä Jokerin ruuhka-ajan kierrosaikaa nostettiin viidellä minuutilla, mikä tarkoitti yhden auton lisäämstä ruuhkaan. Syksyllä myöskin lisättiin kolme extra-lähtöä ruuhkaan aamuin Viikistä ja iltapäivisin Leppävaarasta. Eli bussien kokonaistarve nousi 26:n sijasta 30:een, mikä väistämättä tarkoittaa vähintään yhden väärän värisen bussin käyttöä linjalla. Myöhemmin syksyllä Concordia hankki pari teli-Ikarusta avuksi, jolloin saatiin edes yksi auto varalle. 

Lienee itsestään selvää ettei liikennöitsijältä voida vaatia yhtäkkiä suurta lisäpanostusta liikenteeseen, kun alkuperäisessä tarjouksessa oli puhuttu tietystä tarvittavasta kalustomäärästä. Yleisissä tarjousehdoissa taitaa ollakin pykäliä kalustomäärän lisäämisestä kesken sopimuskauden.

Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt niin näinä viikkoina ruuhkiin oltaisiin lisäämässä vielä kolme extra-autoa lisää, mikä tarkoittaisi 33 autoa ruuhkahuipussa. Tätä vartenhan Concordia osti Veolialta neljä 2003 mallisia teli-Volvoja ja kun ne on Jokeri-teipattu extralähtöjä voidaan lisätä. Jäljelle jäisi sitten kaksi autoa varalle, mikä minusta on ihan riittävää, sillä ei kai niin paha olisi, vaikka yksittäisiä extra-lähtöjä vääränvärisellä kalustolla ajettaisiinkin. 

Ei siis Concordiaa voi siitä rangaista, että yhtiöllä olisi liian vähän Jokeri-kalustoa. Väärällä kalustolla ajaminen illalla johtunee siitä, että ajosarjat on suunniteltu täysin YTV:n kaavioiden vastaisesti. Tästä sakottaminen voisi sen sijaan olla aiheellista.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Väärällä kalustolla ajaminen illalla johtunee siitä, että ajosarjat on suunniteltu täysin YTV:n kaavioiden vastaisesti. Tästä sakottaminen voisi sen sijaan olla aiheellista.


Voisi olla todella ihan paikallaan. Tuo Ytv:n kaavioiden vastainen suunnittelu näkyy ihan joka puolella missä Concordia liikennöi. Tuskin e3:sen ja e5:sen sopimuksissa oli, että näiden linjojen kalustolla ajetaan myös esimerkiksi e21 ja 231. Kumma ettei Ytv todella nyt ota niskasta kiinni Concordiaa. Jos Jokerin kuuluu olla se "keulakuva" luulisi myös, että autojen kuuluisi olla siistejä. Vaan eipä ole. Rikottuja penkkejä ei vaihdeta uusiin, korjatessa lisätään väärän värisiä osia, helmit eivät aina toimi, ja yleinen epäsiisteys auton sisällä. Auttaisi paljon ehkä, jos autoihin asennettaisiin kameravalvontalaitteet. Toivoisin, että jatkossa kilpailussa olisi yhtenä sopimusehtona, että ajokaaviot ovat samanlaiset kun mitä ytv:llä. Loppuisi varmaan tämä Concordian ärsyttävä kierrätys..

----------


## TEP70

> Tuo Ytv:n kaavioiden vastainen suunnittelu näkyy ihan joka puolella missä Concordia liikennöi. Tuskin e3:sen ja e5:sen sopimuksissa oli, että näiden linjojen kalustolla ajetaan myös esimerkiksi e21 ja 231. Kumma ettei Ytv todella nyt ota niskasta kiinni Concordiaa.


Ei missään kielletä sekoittamasta näitä paketteja ja niiden kalustoa keskenään, kunhan vain molemmissa on luvatun tyyppistä kalustoa ja molemmat hoidetaan sovitusti. Ei sopimuksissa määritellä tiettyjä autoja, joilla on lupa ajaa vain joitakin linjoja. Jokeri tietenkin on poikkeus brändiväreineen.

YTV:n on kilpailutettava liikenne paketteina, koska tarjoajia saattaisi olla aika vähän, jos kertarysäyksellä kilpailutetaan vaikkapa 100 auton kokonaisuus, jossa autokierrot olisivat YTV:n näkökulmasta optimoituja. Tämä olemassaolevan ja uuden liikenteen yhteensovittaminen ja tehostaminen on tänä päivänä yksi harvoista liikennöitsijöiden keinoista parantaa tulostaan.

----------


## LateZ

Sinänsä luulisi olevan tilaajallekin samatekevää, jos jollekin linjalle aiotut uudet autot ajavatkin jotain muuta linjaa. Raskaasti kierrätettäessä ne paremmatkin autot ovat palvelemassa alueen asukkaita. Eri asia olisi, jos luvattuja autoja ei ylipäänsä hankittaisi tai ne sijoitettaisiin vallan muille seuduille.

Luulisi Jokerille sijoitettavan rikkoutuneen Jokeri-Volvon tilalle ensi sijassa jokeriväreissä oleva muu auto ja ruuhkalähtöön sitten vastaavasti joku vallan muu. Liikennöitsijästä riippumatta vara-autoja tarvitaan varsin paljon joka tapauksessa - nykybusseissa kun on usein sellaistakin vikaa, jota varikolla ei voida korjata vaan autoja joutuu makuuttamaan Volvolla. Ruuhka-aikaan väärään sarjaan eksyneen auton vaihtaminen muutaman autojen vapauduttua on vähän turhan monimutkaista, ei siinäkään oikein ole järkeä.

Noin tiukasti tuotteistettuja linjoja mahtuu seudulle muutama. Liikaa niitä ei saa olla, sillä lopulta käy niin, että vuoroja jää ajamatta kun pihassa on vain väärän värisiä autoja. Jos kierrätyksen ylilyöntejä haluaisi tilaajan toimesta karsia, voisi harkita lähdöille jonkilaiset, normaalioloissa toteutuvat saapumisajat päätepysäkeille ja sanktioida niitä tiukemmasta kierrosta aiheutuvat lähtöjen myöhästymistet, vaikka ne jäisivät normin alle. Kun ajosarjat ovat kerran lippukoneella, luulisi tilaajan tarvittaessa saavan tiedon siitä, miten autot todella kiertävät. Sellainen liikenne, jossa olosuhteista riippumatta aina ehditään seuraavalle lähdölle on nykyoloissa turhan kallista ja epätarkoituksenmukaista. Jopa Vantaalla esimerkiksi Jumbon lähellä tiettyinä vilkkaina ostospäivinä liikenne ruuhkautuu siinä määrin, että aikataulut menevät aivan sekaisin. Silti muina päivinä ei ole syytä alkaa ajaa ylettömän löysällä kierrolla.

----------


## kemkim

> Ei siis Concordiaa voi siitä rangaista, että yhtiöllä olisi liian vähän Jokeri-kalustoa. Väärällä kalustolla ajaminen illalla johtunee siitä, että ajosarjat on suunniteltu täysin YTV:n kaavioiden vastaisesti. Tästä sakottaminen voisi sen sijaan olla aiheellista.


Voisiko joku selittää perusteellisesti, että mitä tällä ajosarjojen suunnittelulla kaavioiden vastaisesti tarkoitetaan. Olen ymmärtänyt, että tietyissä yhtiöissä käytetään sellaisenaan HKL:n ja YTV:n ajosarjoja. Samaten joissain firmoissa päivän aikana ajetaan 1-2 eri linjaa ja hyödynnetään kuljettajanvaihtoja. Joissain taas päivän aikana saattaa olla vaikka miten monta eri linjaa, joita ajetaan samalla autolla. 

Ovatko "tehottomat" valmiita kaavoja käyttävät HelB, Pohjolan Liikenne, Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne. "Tehokkaat" Concordia, Veolia, Westend ym. sittenkö käyttävät omia viritelmiään? Mitä tarkoitetaan tehottomalla ja tehokkaalla ajosarjojen laadinnalla?




> YTV:n on kilpailutettava liikenne paketteina, koska tarjoajia saattaisi olla aika vähän, jos kertarysäyksellä kilpailutetaan vaikkapa 100 auton kokonaisuus, jossa autokierrot olisivat YTV:n näkökulmasta optimoituja. Tämä olemassaolevan ja uuden liikenteen yhteensovittaminen ja tehostaminen on tänä päivänä yksi harvoista liikennöitsijöiden keinoista parantaa tulostaan.


Miksi jokaista linjaa ei voitaisi kilpailuttaa erikseen? Liikennöitsijät voisivat napsia itselleen sopivia linjoja, jotka saataisiin nivottua hyvin olemassaoleviin linjoihin. Tällaiseen kilpailutukseen voisi osallistua joku pikkufirmakin. Esimerkiksi Korsisaari voisi ajaa pelkästään linjaa 345, sillä se sijoittuisi edullisesti sen varikkoon nähden ja se voisi tehdä siitä edullisen tarjouksen.




> Kun ajosarjat ovat kerran lippukoneella, luulisi tilaajan tarvittaessa saavan tiedon siitä, miten autot todella kiertävät.


Jotain sellaista olen kuullut, että YTV hyödyntäisi yritysten kalustokierron tehostamisia ja ottaisi seuraavaan kilpailutukseen lähtökohdaksi suoraan entisen liikennöitsijän optimoiman kalustokierron?

----------


## GT8N

> Kieltämättä viime aikoina Jokerilla on taso tipahtanut aika paljonkin. Esim. CBF #618 oli linjalla täysin ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella arkena päivällä, samoin uusia vara-autojakin on ollut aina liikenteen loppumiseen asti ajossa. Esim. #690:n kyydissä tuli tässä yhten iltana mentyä klo 22 aikaan, vaikka nehän nimenomaan hankittiin ja YTV:n toimesta hyväksyttiin Jokerille uusien lisälähtöjen ajoon. Alkuaikojen telematiikkaongelmista ja järjestelmän keskeneräisyydestä on kyllä päästy eroon, mutta nyt liikennöinnin reaalilaatu on heikentynyt. Nyt sitten huomataan se kuinka Concordian huolto-ongelmat aiheuttavat kroonista kalustopulaa Jokerillakin.


Eilenkin Veräjämäessä tuli vastaan 22.39 Jokeri-ikarus. Luulisi jo tuohon aikaan löytyvän jotain sopimuksen mukaista. Tosiaan tuon Veräjämäessä oleen vuoron lähtöaika oli 22.40 Oulunkylästä. Eikä ollut ensimmäinen kerta, kun Oulunkylän ohituksesta viis veisattiin. Ennätys on se, että Oulunkylästä 23.59 "lähtenyt" vuoro oli Viikin tiedepuistossa jo 0.00. Sitä väliä ei kyllä minuutissa ajeta. Vuoro oli tosin menossa varikolle, joten kiire oli. Viikin tiedepuisto - Itäkeskus 5 min. En muista toista noin nopeaa vuoroa. Olen kyllä samaa mieltä, että taso on laskenut. Harrastajaa ei tietenkään haittaa, että on mitä hauskempia autoja, mutta jos linjan korkealla tasolla meinataan vielä jatkossakin kehuskella, niin nyt pitäisi vähän ryhdistäytyä. Varsinkin, jos väliajoista ruvetaan lipsumaan, voi se aiheuttaa naamanvääntymistä. Toki aivan omat autokierrot ja hauskat autot on kiva juttu, mutta jossakin on vedettävä raja näin selkeästi brändätyllä linjalla.

----------


## JT

> Voisiko joku selittää perusteellisesti, että mitä tällä ajosarjojen suunnittelulla kaavioiden vastaisesti tarkoitetaan. Olen ymmärtänyt, että tietyissä yhtiöissä käytetään sellaisenaan HKL:n ja YTV:n ajosarjoja. Samaten joissain firmoissa päivän aikana ajetaan 1-2 eri linjaa ja hyödynnetään kuljettajanvaihtoja. Joissain taas päivän aikana saattaa olla vaikka miten monta eri linjaa, joita ajetaan samalla autolla.


No ettei nyt pahasti lipsuta topicista niin yritän selittää Concordian ajosarjasuunnittelua Jokerilla. Kuten TEP70 jo aikaisemmin totesi, niin ei tosiaan ole kiellettyä hoitaa liikenne eri tavalla kuin YTV:n kaaviossa on suunniteltu. Tietysti kilpailuvaatimuksista (kaluston koko ja laatu) ei saa lipsua.

Voisinpa veikata, että YTV:llä esim. nämä ruuhka-ajan extralähtöjen ajokaaviot ovat vain yhden sivun mittaisia, mikä tarkoittaa kuljettajalle ainoastaan siirtoajoa Viikkiin, josta linjaa Westendinasemalle ja takaisin varikolle. YTV maksanee liikennöintikorvausta omien kaavioiden mukaisesti, jolloin extralähdöistä maksetaan vain yhden sivun korvaus. 

Concordialla on yleensä tapana hoitaa ruuhka-ajan yksittäissivut niin, että auto jatkaa liikenteessä vielä tämän lähdön jälkeenkin. Tällä tavalla saadaan jonkin verran säästöä kuljettajien palkassa, kun kuljettaja ajaakin sen tunnin sijasta vaikkapa neljä tuntia putkeen. Samalla pystytään sijoittamaan johonkin toiseen sarjaan tauko.

Luultavsti Concordialla on suunniteltu Jokerin ajosarjoja niin, että extralähdöjen autot jatkavat vielä sen jälkeenkin linjalla. Tämä voisi selittää sen, miksi vääränväristä kalustoa on näkynyt ruuhkan ulkopuolella. Tietysti tämäkin riippuu paljolti siitä, onko ajomestarilla jo edellisenä päivänä tiedossa seuraavan päivän kalustotilanne. Tällöin hän voi pyrkiä sijoittamaan vääränväristä kalustoa lyhyimpiin sarjoihin, mutta jos jokin auto hajoaa ollessaan liikenteessä, niin tämän tilalle on varmasti helpointa sijoittaa jokin vapaana oleva auto riippumatta siitä, onko se oikean värinen tai ajosarjan pituudesta.

Jos oikein muistan niin, Jokerin tarjouskilpailussa ei taidettu edes vaatia koko kalustoa uusina. Sinänsä noita teli-Ikaruksia saanee pitää linjalla varmaan mihin aikaan päivästä tahansa.

----------


## LateZ

Ruuhkalähtöjen vääränvärisistä autoista pääsisi toki eroon tekemällä päätepysäkillä kuljettajanvaihdon. Vääränvärinen jäisi taukoautoksi ja jokeriauto olisi linjalla koko päivän. Yleensä näin toimitaan muilla linjoilla, kun telin halutaan jatkavan koko illan, tai ruuhkalähtöjen korkea auto halutaan pois linjalta. Sen sijaan 2-aks. matalia ei yleensä vaihdeta päittäin, vaikka sitten olisikin vääränikäinen auto ajossa.

Jokerilla vaan on hetkittäin tiukahko aikataulu. Kun autoa ei vaihdeta, saattaa se tauolla ollut auto olla jo lastattuna lähtölaiturissa silloin, kun vuoron varsinainen auto  vasta on tulossa.

----------


## antti

Jokerilla on autotarve ruuhka-aikana yli kaksinkertainen keskipäivään verraten, joten  tämän linjan ruokatunnit on helppo suunnitella ilman muitten linjojen apujakin, eli aina on oikeanvärinen bussi linjalla. Ennen eläkkeellepääsyäni osallistuin Veolialla ajosarjojen tekoon. Esimerkkinä kun 615:n aamuajot alkavat Hesasta, niin 623:n joku aamuvuoro lähtee vaikka 6:00 maalta; sensijaan että menisi YTV:n suunnittelemana tyhjänä takaisin Vantaalle, viekin vaikka 6:50 vuoron lentokentälle ja hyvässä lykyssä ehtii vielä kentältä siirtyä 7:55 lähdölle Havukoskelle. Nämä ajat olivat  fiktiivisiä, mutta idea on siinä. että eri linjoilla saattaa olla ruuhkasuunta erilainen, tai sitten linjojen liiat löysyydet voi tasata isommissa terminaaleissa vaihtamalla autoja linjalta toiselle.

----------


## hylje

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kMkY...eature=related
> 
> Mun mielestä tämä 35 sekunnin mittainen video on paljon mielenkiintoisempaa katsottavaa. Kyllähän bussi suoralla ajaa vaikka millaista luistinrataa, mutta entäs kun nivelauton pitäisi päästä talvella mäkeä ylös? Tulee ihan mieleen ajat, jolloin asuin Ulvilantiellä. Eihän sitä voinut kuvitellakaan käyttävänsä bussia, kun näki niiden jatkuvan sutimisen mäissä varsinkin Ulvilantie 11:n kohdalla. Kun pitäis kuitenkin perillekin päästä


Miksei kuvassa näkyviä bussiperävaunuja ole ääneen harkittu Jokerin kapasiteettia lisäämään?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksei kuvassa näkyviä bussiperävaunuja ole ääneen harkittu Jokerin kapasiteettia lisäämään?


En nähnyt tuossa videossa bussiperävaunua. Mutta Suomessa laki kieltää matkustajien kuljettamisen perävaunussa. Enkä kannata lain muuttamista tältä osin.

Antero

----------


## hylje

> En nähnyt tuossa videossa bussiperävaunua. Mutta Suomessa laki kieltää matkustajien kuljettamisen perävaunussa. Enkä kannata lain muuttamista tältä osin.


Anteeksi, liika luottamus omaan muistiin kostautuu: tässä oikea lainaus




> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aouKweCzxj8
> Trolleybuses in the snowy Switzerland YouTube.
> Oikein elävää kuvaa. Hyvin menee ja vielä peräkärryn kanssa. Harmi ettei filmissä ole quadrupla-niveliä.


Ovatko perävaunut liian kiikkeriä suomalaiseen katuverkkoon?

----------


## vristo

Tallinnasta löytyy lähimmät bussiperäkärryt ja ne ovat juuri sveitsiläisen Hessin tuotantoa.

http://www.tak.ee/index.php?page=268&

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ovatko perävaunut liian kiikkeriä suomalaiseen katuverkkoon?


Enpa usko. Ajetaanhan meillä rahtia täysperävaunuilla, ja nekin pysyvät pystyssä, vaikka painopiste on korkeammalla.

Eiköhän kiellon lähtökohta ole mahdollisuus perävaunun irtoamisesta. Ja koska silloin perävaunu on hallitsemattomassa tilassa, ei haluta, että ihmiset joutuvat sellaiseen riskiin. Kun nivelbussit tulivat Suomeen, lakia muutettiin sallimaan nivelbussin puoliperävaunu. Onhan se rakenteellisesti varmempi kuin rekan puoliperävaunu.

Turisteja kuljettavat katujunat kuten Linnanmäellä ainakin aikaisemmin käytetty parkkipaikan ja portin välinen kuljetuspalvelu toimivat myös jollain poikkeusluvalla, johon liittyy mm. nopeuden rajoitus.

Antero

----------


## anticop

> helmit eivät aina toimi


Käsittääkseni HELMI-laitteita ja softpäivityksiä korjaa tilaaja eli HKL/YTV.
Yleensä arkipyhinä HELMI on ainakin CBF-linjoilla ihan sekaisin, välillä näkyy valikossa jopa 
HelBin vuoroja, eikä CBF-vuoroja ollenkaan. Uskoisin, että näitä ongelmia on Pohjolan Liikenteelläkin.

----------


## a__m

> [...]Uskoisin, että näitä ongelmia on Pohjolan Liikenteelläkin.


Kyllä kyllä, kerran jutustelin PL:n miehen kanssa, joka sadatteli Itiksen taukotilassa, kun 58:lla kulkevasta autosta löytyy vaan raitiovaunujen vuoroja. Oli kuulemma sitten yrittänyt päästä Munkkiniemen aukiolta nelosen nollaviive-etuuksilla läpi. Huopalahdentien liikenne kuulemma pysähtyi jo kaukaa, kun "nelonen" lähestyi risteystä, mutta se tälläkin foorumilla parjattu liikennevalokojehan ei sitten millään halunnut yhtäaikaisesti vaihtaa vihreää Paciuksenkadulta kohti Munkkiniemen puistotietä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

Voisiko ajatella, että poikittaista bussiliikennettä kehitettäisiin niin, että linja 550 eli nykyinen bussi-Jokeri katkaistaisiin Leppävaaran ja linjasta h57 kehitettäisiin samanlainen laadukas ja vahvoilla etuuksilla varustettu poikittainen bussilinja ja sitä jatkettaisiin Munkkivuoresta Kuusisaaren ja Lehtisaaren kautta Otaniemeen ja edelleen Tapiolaan saakka? Linjatunnus sille voisi olla vaikkapa 557. Itäpäässä sen päätepysäkki olisi Itäkeskus ja se olisi tahdistettu linjan 550 kanssa. Westendinasema-Tapiola-Otaniemi-Leppävaara-välin hoitaisi bussilinja 510. Kokemusteni mukaan bussi-Jokerin matkustajien vaihtuvuus on aika suurta juuri Leppävaarassa; kuntaraja ja maksun muuttuminen seutulipuksi näyttää olevan aika yllättavä rajoittava tekijä monelle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vlinjasta h57 kehitettäisiin samanlainen laadukas ja vahvoilla etuuksilla varustettu poikittainen bussilinja ja sitä jatkettaisiin Munkkivuoresta Kuusisaaren ja Lehtisaaren kautta Otaniemeen ja edelleen Tapiolaan saakka?


Toisin sanoen samanlainen kuin 506, paitsi että ohitetaan kaikki tärkeät palvelualueet: Meilahti, Pasila, Kumpula, Viikki? Onko sellaisessa järkeä?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kokemusteni mukaan bussi-Jokerin matkustajien vaihtuvuus on aika suurta juuri Leppävaarassa; kuntaraja ja maksun muuttuminen seutulipuksi näyttää olevan aika yllättavä rajoittava tekijä monelle.


Saattaa olla, että Leppävaarassa matkustajien vaihtuvuus on kaikkein suurinta. Mutta onko silti järkevää lähteä romuttamaan hyväksi osoittautunutta konseptia? Epäilen, että Jokerin imagolle tärkeää on juuri se, että samalla linjalla voi kulkea päivittäin sitä melko lyhyttäkin matkaa, mutta satunnaisesti käyttää pidempiinkin matkoihin. Minäkin käytän Jokeria lähinnä Otaniemen ja Leppävaaran välillä, mutta joskus myös jopa Otaniemen ja Maunulan välillä. Vaikka jälkimmäisiä onkin vähän vähemmän, se luo linjasta paremman kuvan ja saattaa olla juuri se tärkeä lisä, joka siitä tekee niin paljon paremman bussilinjan.

Bussilinjan 510 korvaamiselle on kuitenkin parempikin vaihtoehto Jokeri 2:n muodossa, kunhan se ensin saadaan Myyrmäestä itään.

Ja jos vyöhykeraja on se käyttöä vähentävä tekijä, pitäisi puuttua siihen vyöhykerajaan eikä bussilinjoihin. Ihmisten matkustustarpeet tuskin ovat kovinkaan erilaiset rajan kummallakaan puolen. Valitettavaa on, että YTV päätti ruveta leikkimään kilometritaksoilla, eikä puuttua siihen oikeaan ongelmaan.

----------


## Automies

> Käsittääkseni HELMI-laitteita ja softpäivityksiä korjaa tilaaja eli HKL/YTV.
> Yleensä arkipyhinä HELMI on ainakin CBF-linjoilla ihan sekaisin, välillä näkyy valikossa jopa 
> HelBin vuoroja, eikä CBF-vuoroja ollenkaan. Uskoisin, että näitä ongelmia on Pohjolan Liikenteelläkin.


Eilen ainakin HELMIstä löytyi vielä pelkästään alkukesän aikataulujen vuorot.

----------


## ess

> Käsittääkseni HELMI-laitteita ja softpäivityksiä korjaa tilaaja eli HKL/YTV.
> Yleensä arkipyhinä HELMI on ainakin CBF-linjoilla ihan sekaisin, välillä näkyy valikossa jopa 
> HelBin vuoroja, eikä CBF-vuoroja ollenkaan. Uskoisin, että näitä ongelmia on Pohjolan Liikenteelläkin.


Joskus on näkynyt bussin HELMI-näytössä "10 Kirurgi":kin.  :Laughing:

----------


## aki

Löysin tämän vanhan jokeria käsittelevän viestiketjun ja ajattelin kertoa tämänpäiväisestä jokeri-matkastani Itäkeskuksesta Huopalahden asemalle. Kuten tavallista ruuhka-aikaan, Itäkeskuksesta lähdettäessä bussi oli myöhässä ja sitten lopulta niitä tuli peräkkäin lähtölaituriin kaksi ja kummatkin lähtivät samaan aikaan, etummainen tietenkin lähes täynnä ja takana tuleva lähes tyhjä. Yhdessäkään vaiheessa matkaa tämä takana kulkeva bussi ei ohittanut etummaista vaan ajeli kiltisti perässä, kahdessa paikkaa ensimmäisenä kulkeva täydempi bussi tasoitti hieman tilannetta ajamalla sen verran pysäkin ohi että etuovet jäivät lumivallin kohdalle jolloin matkustajat joutuivat menemään takana tulevaan bussiin, nämä pysäkit olivat Veräjämäki ja Pirjontie.

Ihmisten käyttäytyminen on kyllä mielenkiintoista, vaikka pysäkillä huomattaisiin että takana tulee toinen Jokeribussi niin silti on pakko ängetä ensimmäiseen täyteen bussiin ja sitten hämmästellään kun bussi on näin täynnä! En käsitä miksei jossain sopivassa kohdassa etummainen bussi voisi päästää takana tulevaa ohi kun jokatapauksessa koko matka tullaan ajamaan peräkkäin ja tuskin seuraavallekaan kierrokselle päästään lähtemään aikataulun mukaan, joten sillä lähteekö oikea vai väärä vuoro ensimmäisenä ei ole suurtakaan merkitystä. Mietin myös onko painettuihin aikatauluihin mitään järkeä laittaa tarkkoja lähtö -ja välipisteaikoja kun ruuhka-aikaan näitä ei pystytä noudattamaan, voitaisiin aivan hyvin merkitä esim. näin:

Itäkeskuksesta

5.50
6.00
6.10
6.18
6.25-7.00   5 min välein
7.03-7.42   3 min välein
7.46-9.30   5 min välein
9.40
9.50 

Näin merkittiin aikataulukirjoihin yleisesti 90-luvulla sellaisille linjoille joilla oli ruuhka-aikoina hyvin tiheät välit, muistelen että tällaisia linjoja oli ainaki h39V, h42, h63, h67, h70V, h73, h77 ja h84.

----------


## chauffer

> Yhdessäkään vaiheessa matkaa tämä takana kulkeva bussi ei ohittanut etummaista vaan ajeli kiltisti perässä


Jokerilinjalla kun ei saa edellä menevää jokeria ohittaa ja edellä ajavan ei tarvitse ottaa pysäkeiltä kyytiin, vaan takimmainen kerää.

----------


## aki

> Jokerilinjalla kun ei saa edellä menevää jokeria ohittaa ja edellä ajavan ei tarvitse ottaa pysäkeiltä kyytiin, vaan takimmainen kerää.


Senhän minä olen ymmärtänyt että takimmainen ei saa ohittaa, mutta kun etummainen bussi joutuu pysähtymään pysäkille jättääkseen matkustajia niin aina löytyy itsepäisiä kyytiinpyrkijöitä jotka eivät käsitä että perässä tulee tyhjempi bussi. En oikein käsitä mihin tämä ohituskielto perustuu? Olisi varmasti täydemmän bussin kuljettajankin kannalta mukavampaa kun voisi päästää tyhjemmän bussin sopivassa paikassa ohitse ja antaa sen kerätä matkustajat eikä tarvitsisi joka pysäkillä viiittilöidä että menkää seuraavaan bussiin.

----------


## chauffer

> Senhän minä olen ymmärtänyt että takimmainen ei saa ohittaa, mutta kun etummainen bussi joutuu pysähtymään pysäkille jättääkseen matkustajia niin aina löytyy itsepäisiä kyytiinpyrkijöitä jotka eivät käsitä että perässä tulee tyhjempi bussi. En oikein käsitä mihin tämä ohituskielto perustuu? Olisi varmasti täydemmän bussin kuljettajankin kannalta mukavampaa kun voisi päästää tyhjemmän bussin sopivassa paikassa ohitse ja antaa sen kerätä matkustajat eikä tarvitsisi joka pysäkillä viiittilöidä että menkää seuraavaan bussiin.


Tärkein syy lienee Huopalahden aseman väliaika pysäkki. Jos sinne joku kaahari menee seisomaan väliaikaa 5 minuutiksi niin eipä enää taakse jäänyt pääsekään ohi...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:34 ----------




> Yhdessäkään vaiheessa matkaa tämä takana kulkeva bussi ei ohittanut etummaista vaan ajeli kiltisti perässä
> 
>  En käsitä miksei jossain sopivassa kohdassa etummainen bussi voisi päästää takana tulevaa ohi kun jokatapauksessa koko matka tullaan ajamaan peräkkäin ja tuskin seuraavallekaan kierrokselle päästään lähtemään aikataulun mukaan, joten sillä lähteekö oikea vai väärä vuoro ensimmäisenä ei ole suurtakaan merkitystä.


 Tässä kahteen otteeseen ihmettelit miksi takimmainen ei ohittanut...  :Biggrin:

----------


## aki

> Tärkein syy lienee Huopalahden aseman väliaika pysäkki. Jos sinne joku kaahari menee seisomaan väliaikaa 5 minuutiksi niin eipä enää taakse jäänyt pääsekään ohi...


Siis jos edellinen vuoro on myöhässä esim. 5min ja seuraava vuoro ajaa perässä ajallaan niin eihän tämän aikataulussa ajavan ja myöhässä kulkevan bussin ohittaneen tarvitse jäädä Huopalahteen väliaikaa odottamaan. Vaikka perässä ajava bussi ohittaisikin edellisen vuoron niin tuskin se kykenee "kaahaamaan" aikataulua edelle koska ruuhka-aikaan joutuu lähes varmasti pysähtymään joka pysäkillä. Sitäpaitsi ehdotin että ruuhka-aikoina luovuttaisiin minuutintarkoista lähtö -ja välipisteajoista kun ne eivät kuitenkaan yleensä toteudu, ruuhka-aikoina voitaisiin aikataulussa ilmoittaa vain "5min välein" Esimerkiksi jos haluaa vaihtaa Huopalahdessa jokerista A tai M junaan niin on aivan turha kuvitella että jokerin aikataulun mukaiseen välipisteaikaan luottamalla voi suunnitella sujuvan vaihdon, se on aivan tuurista kiinni joutuuko junaa odottamaan 2 vai 10 minuuttia, ja nyt siis tarkoitan koko ajan ruuhka-ajan aikatauluja.

----------


## chauffer

> Siis jos edellinen vuoro on myöhässä esim. 5min ja seuraava vuoro ajaa perässä ajallaan niin eihän tämän aikataulussa ajavan ja myöhässä kulkevan bussin ohittaneen tarvitse jäädä Huopalahteen väliaikaa odottamaan. Vaikka perässä ajava bussi ohittaisikin edellisen vuoron niin tuskin se kykenee "kaahaamaan" aikataulua edelle koska ruuhka-aikaan joutuu lähes varmasti pysähtymään joka pysäkillä. Sitäpaitsi ehdotin että ruuhka-aikoina luovuttaisiin minuutintarkoista lähtö -ja välipisteajoista kun ne eivät kuitenkaan yleensä toteudu, ruuhka-aikoina voitaisiin aikataulussa ilmoittaa vain "5min välein" Esimerkiksi jos haluaa vaihtaa Huopalahdessa jokerista A tai M junaan niin on aivan turha kuvitella että jokerin aikataulun mukaiseen välipisteaikaan luottamalla voi suunnitella sujuvan vaihdon, se on aivan tuurista kiinni joutuuko junaa odottamaan 2 vai 10 minuuttia, ja nyt siis tarkoitan koko ajan ruuhka-ajan aikatauluja.


Mitenkäs jokainen kuljettaja tietää milloin edellinen vuoro on lähtenyt päätepysäkiltä ja väliaika pysäkeiltä jos ilmoitetaan vain että lähtevät 5 min. välein ja ohittavat väliaikapysäkin myös 5 min. välein? Ja niitä kaahareita kyllä löytyy jotka seisovat väliaikaa jopa kaikilla kolmella väliaikapysäkillä. Ja jokerilla ruuhka-aikana 3 min. vuorovälit, jos noilla ajoilla myöhästyy jostain vaihdosta niin on oman aikataulunsa suunnittelussa parantamisen varaa  :Biggrin:  Kyllä jokainen jatkuvasti Jokeria käyttävä matkustaja on varmaan näissä reilussa 4 vuodessa oppinut että välillä niitä menee 4 peräkkäin jne. ja ruuhka-aikoina aikataulut saa unohtaa..

----------


## hylje

Jokerin Helmi tietää pääosin missä bussit kulkevat. Tietää myöskin kellonajan. On aikamoista aivovauriota koodattu, jos ei ole mahdollista tehdä välipistepysäkille aikataulunäytön viereen LED-sekuntilaskuria, jossa on aika edellisestä paikalta lähteneestä Jokerista. 2 digittiä riittää, sillä sekunnit ja minuutit erottaa helposti (1 2 3... 59 2 3 4 ...). Hifiratkaisu olisi tyypillinen tienvarren nopeustutkan näyttö.

----------


## chauffer

> Jokerin Helmi tietää pääosin missä bussit kulkevat. Tietää myöskin kellonajan. On aikamoista aivovauriota koodattu, jos ei ole mahdollista tehdä välipistepysäkille aikataulunäytön viereen LED-sekuntilaskuria, jossa on aika edellisestä paikalta lähteneestä Jokerista. 2 digittiä riittää, sillä sekunnit ja minuutit erottaa helposti (1 2 3... 59 2 3 4 ...). Hifiratkaisu olisi tyypillinen tienvarren nopeustutkan näyttö.


Joo ehkä näin mutta tuo ruuha-aikaan aina 5 min välein lähteminen käytännössä vielä mahdottomampi kuin nykyiset aikataulut; Jos esim. ensimmäinen ruuhkavuoron kuljettaja(eli siis se jonka edellä lähtenyt lähti vielä 10 min. aikaisemmin) ajaakin reippaasti ja saa edellä ajavaa kiinni ja 5 min. myöhemmin lähtenyt jää hänestä kokoajan enemmän jälkeen, koska matkustajat pysäkeillä lisääntyvät,kierroksen ajettuaan ero voi olla jo 20 min-30 min. vaikka pitäisi olla 5 min. Ja kaikki perässä tulevat myös sen saman verran myöhässä normaalista ajoajasta kun joutuvat odottamaan sen 5 min edellisen lähtöä jokapaikassa eivätkä voi auttaa yhtään sitä ensimmäistä myöhästelijää. Sitten kun ruuhka-aika loppuu niin kaikki takana olevat edelleen myöhässä ties kuinka paljon ja lähdöt pitäisi taas saada omille paikoille jokaisessa vuorossa. Takaan että pahemmaksi menisi vielä nykytilanteesta. Nykyään takanatuleva sentään voi avittaa toista kun etummainen voi ajaa tylysti pysäkin ohi jos toinen takana eikä ole pois jääviä matkustajia...

----------


## hylje

Tuossa on oletus, että oleellinen osa kuljettajista jättää välipisteodottelut väliin kokonaan. Jokerin välipistetiheydellä tuon kasaantuminen 20-30min asti on aika epätodennäköistä, jos edes kaksi kolmannesta kuljettajasta seuraa lähtölaskentaa. 

Lisäksi oletetaan, että lähtölaskentaa seuraavat kuljettajat eivät paina ns. kirimisnappia ja aja seuraavalle välipisteelle ottamatta matkustajia kyytiin, kun välipiste laskee isoa kaulaa. Välipisteen ei tulisi nollaantua bussin ohittaessa, vaan vähentyä vuorovälin verran joten liikennehäiriöt yms. kertaluontoiset 20-30min kaulat purkautuisivat yhä.

Käytännön erohan olisi nykyiseen se, että välipisteet eivät seuraa aikataulua vaan vuoroväliä.

Teknisesti ohituslaskurin voisi perustaa vaikka yksinkertaiseen videokameraan ja mikropiiriin, joka tunnistaa kuvasta bussin linjakyltit ja vuorovälin sisäisestä aikataulusta. Tällöin laite ei tarvitse antennia eikä muuta infraa, kunhan aikataulut päivitetään esim. Bluetoothilla langattomasti niiden muuttuessa.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Ihmisten käyttäytyminen on kyllä mielenkiintoista, vaikka pysäkillä huomattaisiin että takana tulee toinen Jokeribussi niin silti on pakko ängetä ensimmäiseen täyteen bussiin ja sitten hämmästellään kun bussi on näin täynnä!


550:ssä ei taida olla täynnä-kilpeä, kun en muista sellaiseen koskaan kiinnittäneeni huomiota. Sellaisen käyttö saattaisi kuitenkin auttaa kummasti tuohon ongelmaan. Liekö muuten tuo käyttäytyminen merkittävin yksittäinen syy siihen, että bussit jäävät ajastaan jälkeen tuolla linjalla?

----------


## chauffer

> Tuossa on oletus, että oleellinen osa kuljettajista jättää välipisteodottelut väliin kokonaan. Jokerin välipistetiheydellä tuon kasaantuminen 20-30min asti on aika epätodennäköistä, jos edes kaksi kolmannesta kuljettajasta seuraa lähtölaskentaa. .


Tuo kasaantumis esimerkki oli Akin ehdottamalla tavalla mahdollisesti tapahtuva asia, kuljettajien ajotavat ovat niin erilaisia. ja se kyllä olisi mahdollista helpostikin. Ja minun mielipiteeni on edelleen että se ei toimisi. Ja ohittamisen salliminen toimisi kyllä hyvin jos seassa ei olisi niitä beesaajia jotka eivät ohita koska haluavat ajella tyhjänä perässä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:58 ----------




> 550:ssä ei taida olla täynnä-kilpeä, kun en muista sellaiseen koskaan kiinnittäneeni huomiota. Sellaisen käyttö saattaisi kuitenkin auttaa kummasti tuohon ongelmaan. Liekö muuten tuo käyttäytyminen merkittävin yksittäinen syy siihen, että bussit jäävät ajastaan jälkeen tuolla linjalla?


Kyllä niissä täynnäkilpi on mutta käyttävät harvoin, vaimo niitä näkee kun Jokeria ajaa  :Biggrin:

----------


## Miccoz

7.5. ~15.55

Pitäjänmäeltä kolme 550 peräkkäin suuntana Itäkeskus.

Ensimmäinen ja toinen ottivat matkustajia, kolmas jäi toisen taakse nähdäkseni ihan tyhjänä aina odottelemaan että edelliset lähtevät pysäkiltä. Näin mentiin Takomotien pysäkiltä Huopalahteen asti. Huopalahdessa kolmas taisi jäädä ehkä puoleksi minuutiksi odottamaan ennen kuin lähti edellisten perään.

Varsinkin ulkomaalaistaustaisten kuljettajien olen huomannut 550:llä pysähtyvän täydelläkin autolla joka pysäkille noukkimaan matkustajia, vaikka takana tulee tyhjä auto (myös silloin kuin ei ole poistuvia). Samoin ohittelemaan lähdetään harvoin, eli että se tyhjä auto menisi edellä keräten matkustajia muutamalta seuraavalta pysäkiltä. Muistelen että täällä oli joskus puhetta siitä, että 550:llä on ohituskielto? Kun liikenne siirtyy Helbille onko toimintatapoihin tulossa muutosta?

----------


## chauffer

> 7.5. ~15.55
> 
>  Muistelen että täällä oli joskus puhetta siitä, että 550:llä on ohituskielto? Kun liikenne siirtyy Helbille onko toimintatapoihin tulossa muutosta?


Ohituskielto on voimassa, perässä tulevien pitäisi kerätä matkustajat... tulevaisuudessa todennäköisesti sama systeemi...

----------


## Nak

> Ohituskielto on voimassa, perässä tulevien pitäisi kerätä matkustajat... tulevaisuudessa todennäköisesti sama systeemi...


Eikös lisäksi ollut tarkoituksena perustaa erillinen liikenteenohjauskeskus josta jaetaan ohjeita vuorovälien tasaamiseksi  :Very Happy: 

Reitin varrella on useammassa kohdassa levennetty kaistoja ts. tehty uutta kaistaa juurikin busseille jotta sumppuuntuminen vähenisi  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> Eikös lisäksi ollut tarkoituksena perustaa erillinen liikenteenohjauskeskus josta jaetaan ohjeita vuorovälien tasaamiseksi


Juu, niinhän ne suunnittelivat, tuskin tulee toimimaan. En ymmärrä miksi liikennevaloetuuksilla ei tuota tasaamista tehdä kun järjestelmä siihen on kuulemma olemassa, ei vaan ole otettu käyttöön(älä kysy miksi :Mad: ); etuudet annettaisiin vain aikataulusta myöhässä oleville, etuajassa oleville ei.

----------


## Nak

Tuolla linjalla on kärsitty monet vuodet liian pienestä kalustosta matkustajamäärään nähden, ja tämä tilanne ei tule muuttumaan miksikään nyt seuraavaan seitsemään vuoteen...

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tuolla linjalla on kärsitty monet vuodet liian pienestä kalustosta matkustajamäärään nähden, ja tämä tilanne ei tule muuttumaan miksikään nyt seuraavaan seitsemään vuoteen...


Kokomatala teli- tai nivelbussi olisi ollut paras vaihtoehto.

----------


## hylje

Älkääs nyt ihan katkeroituko. Jokerilla on kuitenkin taivuttu avorahastukseen! Siinä on se taikasana, joka pudottaa pysäkillä kuluvaa aikaa ja siten nopeuttaa ihmisten matkoja ja houkuttelee entistäkin enemmän ihmisiä kyytiin. Rakkaus istumapaikkoja kohtaan karisee pikkuhiljaa kaikkein paatuneimmaltakin konttorirotalta, kun edes seisojat eivät mahdu kyytiin. Kun seisomapaikkoihin on sallittu panostaa, voidaan panostaa myös nivelkalustoon joka ei istumapaikoilla loista.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Kokomatala teli- tai nivelbussi olisi ollut paras vaihtoehto.


Nivel se nyt olisi ehdottomasti pitänyt olla vaatimus, nyt muistaakseni oli vaihtoehtoina teli tai nivel. No ei mitenkään yllättänyt, että hankittiin telejä. Ovat kuitenkin pikkasen halvempia ymmärtääkseni kaikilta osin, kuin nivelet.

----------


## Nak

> Kokomatala teli- tai nivelbussi olisi ollut paras vaihtoehto.


Kaikkein paras olisi ollut ilman tuota "tai" sanaa tuolla  :Wink:  

Pl tarjosi jokeria nivelillä, joten se olisi pitänyt valita telitarjousten ohi mielestäni. No aikaa ei valitettavasti voi kääntää taaksepäin joten näillä mennään  :Frown:

----------


## Kani

> Älkääs nyt ihan katkeroituko. Jokerilla on kuitenkin taivuttu avorahastukseen! Siinä on se taikasana, joka pudottaa pysäkillä kuluvaa aikaa ja siten nopeuttaa ihmisten matkoja ja houkuttelee entistäkin enemmän ihmisiä kyytiin. Rakkaus istumapaikkoja kohtaan karisee pikkuhiljaa kaikkein paatuneimmaltakin konttorirotalta, kun edes seisojat eivät mahdu kyytiin. Kun seisomapaikkoihin on sallittu panostaa, voidaan panostaa myös nivelkalustoon joka ei istumapaikoilla loista.


Ja millaiseen tehokkuuteen päästäisikään, jos istumapaikkoja karsittaisiin myös muualta yhteiskunnasta. Konttorit voisivat olla pienempiä. Ravintoloissa tuolit vievät turhaa tilaa. Kodeissa maksetaan kalliita lisäneliöitä tuolien takia. Saunassa voitaisiin seistä. Istuminen on yliarvostettua.

Onneksi Scaloissa on ymmärretty trendi ja minimoitu istumamukavuus.

----------


## hylje

> Istuminen on yliarvostettua.


Niin on. Ei se ole kuitenkaan tuolivihaa sanoa, ettei tuolien määrää pitäisi maksimoida aina kaikesta riippumatta. Eikä ole autovihaa sanoa, ettei autojen määrää pitäisi maksimoida aina kaikesta riippumatta. 

On oikeita syitä suosia seisojaa Jokerilla. Tärkein niistä on se, etteivät kaikki matkustajat mahdu kyytiin. Toisekseen matkan keskipituus on lyhyt. Seisomaan ei siis joudu kovin pitkäksi aikaa. Ja jos oma matka on keskimääräistä pitempi, joku muu poistuu istumapaikaltaan nopeasti. Seisomapaikat tarkoittavat myös leveämpää käytävää, joka helpottaa myös istumaan päässeiden elämää silloin kun pysäkille poistuu ja sieltä nousee paljon ihmisiä kyytiin, eli ihan kuin Jokerilla konsanaan.

P.S. Konttoreissa voisi oikeasti olla enemmän seisomapaikkoja. Kysykää vaikka työterveydenhuollolta.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Tuolla linjalla on kärsitty monet vuodet liian pienestä kalustosta matkustajamäärään nähden, ja tämä tilanne ei tule muuttumaan miksikään nyt seuraavaan seitsemään vuoteen...


Ainakin istumapaikkamäärä vähenee peräti viidellä, vanhoissa autoissa on 54 penkkiä, uusissa 49.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Älkääs nyt ihan katkeroituko. Jokerilla on kuitenkin taivuttu avorahastukseen! Siinä on se taikasana, joka pudottaa pysäkillä kuluvaa aikaa ja siten nopeuttaa ihmisten matkoja ja houkuttelee entistäkin enemmän ihmisiä kyytiin.


Tuleepahan esikaupunkeihinkin ratikkamaista tunnelmaa, kun liputtomat kurahousut pääsevät päästelemään verhoiluille penkeille.




> Rakkaus istumapaikkoja kohtaan karisee pikkuhiljaa kaikkein paatuneimmaltakin konttorirotalta, kun edes seisojat eivät mahdu kyytiin. Kun seisomapaikkoihin on sallittu panostaa, voidaan panostaa myös nivelkalustoon joka ei istumapaikoilla loista.


Jos jaksaisit perehtyä asioihin ja pohtia bussiliikennettä rationaalisesti, tietäisit matalissa nivelissä olevan telejä enemmän seisomiselle soveltuvaa pinta-alaa.

----------


## hylje

> Jos jaksaisit perehtyä asioihin ja pohtia bussiliikennettä rationaalisesti, tietäisit matalissa nivelissä olevan telejä enemmän seisomiselle soveltuvaa pinta-alaa.


Kaikella kunnioituksella, missä väitin että nivelet olisivat huono juttu seisojapainotteiselle liikenteelle? Yritin sanoa että jos olosuhteiden pakossa hyväksytään käytännöllisiä ratkaisuja kuten avorahastus, seuraava myönnytys on seisojapainotteisuus. Kun hyväksytään seisojapainotteisuus, nivelen ominaisuudet korostuvat: niissä on telejä enemmän seisojille sopivaa tilaa, vaikka tuoleja ei enempää mahdu.

p.s. Törkyisimmät joukkoliikennevälineet joissa itse olen saanut kyseenalaisen kunnian matkustaa ovat ihan kuljettajan vahtimia busseja esikaupunkiin päin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kun seisomapaikkoihin on sallittu panostaa, voidaan panostaa myös nivelkalustoon joka ei istumapaikoilla loista.





> Jos jaksaisit perehtyä asioihin ja pohtia bussiliikennettä rationaalisesti, tietäisit matalissa nivelissä olevan telejä enemmän seisomiselle soveltuvaa pinta-alaa.


Ymmärränkö nyt siis oikein: Hylje ehdottaa, että Jokerilla voisi lisätä niveliä, koska niissä on enemmän seisomapaikkoja. Sami moittii Hyljettä, koska tämä ei tiedä että nivelissä on enemmän seisomapaikkoja. Voisitko Sami hieman avata logiikkaasi, koska minulle se ei ainakaan avaudu?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ymmärränkö nyt siis oikein: Hylje ehdottaa, että Jokerilla voisi lisätä niveliä, koska niissä on enemmän seisomapaikkoja. Sami moittii Hyljettä, koska tämä ei tiedä että nivelissä on enemmän seisomapaikkoja. Voisitko Sami hieman avata logiikkaasi, koska minulle se ei ainakaan avaudu?


Tämä ajatuksenjuoksu ei oikein minullekaan avaudu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä ajatuksenjuoksu ei oikein minullekaan avaudu.


Olisikohan tässä taas taustalla se ajatus, että kelvatkoon nyt Jokeri sellaisena kuin on ja jos ei kelpaa, niin sitten sopii mennä autolla. Laatuajattelu ja joukkoliikenne eivät tunnu mitenkään mahtuvan samaan virkkeeseen.  :Sad:

----------


## Vereora

> Laatuajattelu ja joukkoliikenne eivät tunnu mitenkään mahtuvan samaan virkkeeseen.


Tätä ajattelua on suomalaisessa yhteiskunnassa johtoportaan norsunluuntornissa joka kolossa sekä raossa. Tuskin muuttuvat asiat Jokerin seuraavaankaan sopimukseen. Onneksi on muita vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## lkrt

Minua ärsyttää ajatus, että istumapaikkoja karsittaisiin. Itselläni ainakin jokerimatkat menevät sinne 20-30 minuutin liepeille ja jo tuota aikaa, kuten mielestäni kaikkia yli 10 minuutin bussimatkoja, on ärsyttävä seisoa. Ei se missään nimessä mahdotonta ole tai siitä selviäminen ole mikään uroteko, mutta matkustusmukavuus kärsii aika tavalla. Se matkustusmukavuus ei siitä paremmaksi muutu, vaikka saisin tietää, että nyt autossa onkin 100 seisomapaikkaa entisen 94 sijaan. Kuten täällä on jo aiemmin sanottu, olisi hyvin todennäköistä, että tämä "hyvä idea" kääntyisi itseään vastaan, sillä minäkin ihan varmasti istun mieluummin omassa autossa kuin seison bussissa liityntäkävelyiden lisäksi.

----------


## Nak

Ei nivelbussi istumapaikkoja vähennä, se tuo vaan lisää seisomatilaa. 
Tosiasia on se, että elokuun puolenvälin jälkeen busseissa on viisi istumapaikkaa vähemmän, kun nykyään, mutta vastaavasti yksi lastenvaunupaikka enemmän, jossa mahtuu seisomaan

----------


## Karosa

> Ei nivelbussi istumapaikkoja vähennä, se tuo vaan lisää seisomatilaa.


Kai se tuo lisää istumapaikkojakin?  :Wink:

----------


## Knightrider

> Minua ärsyttää ajatus, että istumapaikkoja karsittaisiin. Itselläni ainakin jokerimatkat menevät sinne 20-30 minuutin liepeille ja jo tuota aikaa, kuten mielestäni kaikkia yli 10 minuutin bussimatkoja, on ärsyttävä seisoa. Ei se missään nimessä mahdotonta ole tai siitä selviäminen ole mikään uroteko, mutta matkustusmukavuus kärsii aika tavalla. Se matkustusmukavuus ei siitä paremmaksi muutu, vaikka saisin tietää, että nyt autossa onkin 100 seisomapaikkaa entisen 94 sijaan. Kuten täällä on jo aiemmin sanottu, olisi hyvin todennäköistä, että tämä "hyvä idea" kääntyisi itseään vastaan, sillä minäkin ihan varmasti istun mieluummin omassa autossa kuin seison bussissa liityntäkävelyiden lisäksi.


Nimenomaan tapauksessa 550 telibussien idea "säästää rahaa" kääntyy itseään vastaan, kun kipuraja on ylitetty ja ihmisiä jättäytyy pois Jokerin tarjonnasta joko siksi, että se on niin ahdas, tai siksi, ettei ole varmuutta mahtua kyytiin. Lopulta saattaa syntyä harhakuva siitä, ettei ylikuormittumisongelma olekaan niin paha, kun matkustajat eivät suostu jonottamaan busseihin vaan "katoavat" tilastoista autoihinsa ja lopulta Jokerille ei mukamas tarvitakaan lisäkapasiteettia. Itse vältän Jokeria molemmista syistä, vaikka yleisesti kannatan joukkoliikennettä.

 Todellisuudessa nivelbussit osoittautuisivat varmasti yhteiskunnallisella tasolla edullisemmaksi, sillä joukkoliikenteen käyttömäärät kasvaisivat kapasiteetin noustessa, aivan kuten autoliikenteen määrä kasvaa kaistakapasiteettia kasvatettaessa. Eikä joukkoliikenteen tärkein tehtävä ole tahkoa rahaa, vaikka varmaankin matkustajakohtainen kustannus laskisi Jokerin tapauksessa. Kapasiteetin nostotarve nivelbussitasolle ei koske ainoastaan 550:aa vaan myös mm. tulevia Jokeri-0 ja Jokeri-2-linjoja, nykyistä 14+18+39+39B-rallia ja yksittäisiä linjoja kuten h54, h79 ja 615. 550:n siirtyessä mahdollisesti raiteille nivelille olisi heti lisää käyttöä muualla.

 Yölläkin kapasiteettia kannattaa hyötykäyttää, sillä yöbussin ylivoimainen kustannuserä on kuljettaja, joten yhdellä kuljettajalla kannattaa ajattaa mahdollisimman montaa matkustajaa. Ehkä parhaat yökäyttökohteet olisivat linjat 03N, 620 sekä jokin tämän tyyppinen metroa korvaava yölinja: Friisilänaukio-(132N reitti)-Matinkylä-Tapiola-Otaniemi-Kamppi-Rautatientori-(90N reitti)-Vuosaari-(h78 reitti)-Mellunmäki (jatkuen 94A:n päättärille). Linja kattaisi kävelymatkan päähän lähes kaikki itähelsinkiläiset kodit ja voisi hiljaisimpina aikoina toimia ainoana palvelevana linjana. Suorista idän yölinjoista poistuisi käytöstä 90A:n R.tori-Herttoniemi-osuus, 90N ja 97N. Yöliityntälinjoina pientaloalueille toimisi 94A ja 97V.

----------


## chauffer

> Ainakin istumapaikkamäärä vähenee peräti viidellä, vanhoissa autoissa on 54 penkkiä, uusissa 49.


Mutta seisomapaikat taitaa jopa lisääntyä; kolmas lastenvaunupaikka ja lisäksi keskioven etupuolelta 1 istumapaikka pois  :Laughing:

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

Hyvä vaan saada vaihtelua kärsineisiin volvoihin, joita nobina raastaa niin paljon kuin niistä lähteekään irti. Eivät tule enään kauaan pörisemään tällä menolla, että scaniat toivottavasti ovat parempia ja jokeri sanakin saatais vaihdettua Runkolinja sanaksi.  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Hyvä vaan saada vaihtelua kärsineisiin volvoihin, joita nobina raastaa niin paljon kuin niistä lähteekään irti. Eivät tule enään kauaan pörisemään tällä menolla, että scaniat toivottavasti ovat parempia ja jokeri sanakin saatais vaihdettua Runkolinja sanaksi.


Väittäisin kyllä, että HelBin aikana Jokerilla tullaan näkemään jos jonkin sorttista ruoskaa. Nythän noita uusia Scaloja ei ole pahemmin testattu. Enkä myöskään ihmettelisi jos ainakin viikonloppusin näitä jokeriautoja näkyisi siellä sun täällä. Ja väitätkö tosiaan, että HelB tuliteriä Scaloja seisottaisi? Eiköhän niistäkin kaikki irti oteta ja ovat 7 vuoden päästä vähintään samassa kunnossa kun Namibian Volvot.. Sitä paitsi, nythän ne jokerivolvot alkaa vasta volvoja olemaan kun muutama miljoona on mittarissa, pikkusen kaipaa vaan pientä pintaremonttia..  :Wink:

----------


## PepeB

En valita, että Scaloja hankkivat, mutta olen myöskin ihmetellyt mikä välähdys se oli hankkia telejä jokerille.
Itse vältän jokeria etenkin ruuhka-aikoina.
Pieni testaus olisi varmaan ollut paikallaan suunnittelijoille eli lastataan bussi puolitäyteen ja arvon suunnittelijat laitetaan testaamaan avorahastusta matkustajan näkökulmasta.  :Very Happy: 
Telit eivät kyllä ole se houkuttelevuutta lisäävä tekijä.

----------


## Zambo

> En valita, että Scaloja hankkivat, mutta olen myöskin ihmetellyt mikä välähdys se oli hankkia telejä jokerille.


liikenöitsijä tarjoaa tarjouspyynnön mukaista kalustoa ja hankkii sitten tarjoamansa kaluston, oli se järkevää tai ei. Niveltähän sai myös tarjota, mutta sillä ei saanut kokonaistaloudellisesti voittavaa tarjousta kasaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:36 ----------




> Väittäisin kyllä, että HelBin aikana Jokerilla tullaan näkemään jos jonkin sorttista ruoskaa. Nythän noita uusia Scaloja ei ole pahemmin testattu. Enkä myöskään ihmettelisi jos ainakin viikonloppusin näitä jokeriautoja näkyisi siellä sun täällä. Ja väitätkö tosiaan, että HelB tuliteriä Scaloja seisottaisi? Eiköhän niistäkin kaikki irti oteta ja ovat 7 vuoden päästä vähintään samassa kunnossa kun Namibian Volvot.. Sitä paitsi, nythän ne jokerivolvot alkaa vasta volvoja olemaan kun muutama miljoona on mittarissa, pikkusen kaipaa vaan pientä pintaremonttia..


miksei Helb voisi onnistua yhtä hyvin jokerilla kuin Nobina. Kuluneella sopimuskaudella on omasta mielestäni nähty melko vähän ei-jokerikalustoa. Huolto ko. kaluston osalta on toiminut hyvin ja on edelleen siistiä verrattuna yhtiön muuhun samanikäiseen kalustoon. Helbillä on vielä Scanian korjaamo oman korjaamon vieressä mikä nopeuttaa Scalojen huoltokäyntejä ja on ehkäpä ollut osatekijä kalustovalinnassa.

----------


## JT

> Enkä myöskään ihmettelisi jos ainakin viikonloppusin näitä jokeriautoja näkyisi siellä sun täällä. Ja väitätkö tosiaan, että HelB tuliteriä Scaloja seisottaisi? Eiköhän niistäkin kaikki irti oteta ja ovat 7 vuoden päästä vähintään samassa kunnossa kun Namibian Volvot..


No vastahan niitä Scaloja on seisotettu puolisen vuotta, joten miksi niitä jatkossakaan näkyisi muilla linjoilla kuin 550:lla? Taloudellisestikaan se ei ole järkevää (varsinkin ottaen huomioon hinnan, jolla linja 550 on voitettu), sillä HSL tulee vähentämään maksettavaa liikennöintikorvausta jokaiselta sellaiselta ei-runkolinjan lähdöltä, joka on liikennöity runkolinjakalustolla.

----------


## chauffer

> No vastahan niitä Scaloja on seisotettu puolisen vuotta, joten miksi niitä jatkossakaan näkyisi muilla linjoilla kuin 550:lla? Taloudellisestikaan se ei ole järkevää (varsinkin ottaen huomioon hinnan, jolla linja 550 on voitettu), sillä HSL tulee vähentämään maksettavaa liikennöintikorvausta jokaiselta sellaiselta ei-runkolinjan lähdöltä, joka on liikennöity runkolinjakalustolla.


Ja kaiken lisäksi noita Jokeri Scaloja EI saa käyttää millään muulla linjalla. Siksi ne on nytkin seisonut Tammikuusta saakka, ajeltu vain testi ajoja Helsingin ja Lahden välillä...

----------


## aki

> Ja kaiken lisäksi noita Jokeri Scaloja EI saa käyttää millään muulla linjalla. Siksi ne on nytkin seisonut Tammikuusta saakka, ajeltu vain testi ajoja Helsingin ja Lahden välillä...


Näinhän se on, kuten ei nykyisilläkään jokeri-brändätyillä autoilla saa ajaa muita linjoja, niin sama sääntö pätee myös näihin uusiin scaloihin. Tietysti sitten kun suunniteltuja runkolinjoja perustetaan lisää, niin voi olla mahdollista että näitä scaloja nähtäisiin muillakin linjoilla. Eikös kaikille runkolinjoille ole tulossa tämä yhteinen oranssi väritys?

----------


## Aleksi.K

> En valita, että Scaloja hankkivat, mutta olen myöskin ihmetellyt mikä välähdys se oli hankkia telejä jokerille.
> Itse vältän jokeria etenkin ruuhka-aikoina.
> Pieni testaus olisi varmaan ollut paikallaan suunnittelijoille eli lastataan bussi puolitäyteen ja arvon suunnittelijat laitetaan testaamaan avorahastusta matkustajan näkökulmasta. 
> Telit eivät kyllä ole se houkuttelevuutta lisäävä tekijä.


Tai sitten lastaamalla se täyteen tiiliskiviä ja siirtelemällä niitä edes takas siellä peräpään terraariossa. Mutta käytännön testaus olisi ollut paikallaan. Ei se muuta olisi vaatinut kuin bussi täyteen vaikka kadulta haalituilla ihmisillä ja sillä ympäri ruskeasuon varikkoa. Se että, miksi eivät seisottaisi niitä on siinä, kun HelBin linjoilla näkee muutenkin jos jonkinlaista romua. Sitten kun nämä romut leviävät (esimerkkinä surullisen kuuluisat lentokenttämannit) niin helppohan siitä on ottaa tuliterää Scalaa linjalle  :Very Happy:  Se että jos otetaan muutama tonni pois liikennöintikorvauksista tuskin tuota taloa kaataa..

----------


## Zambo

> Mutta käytännön testaus olisi ollut paikallaan. Ei se muuta olisi vaatinut kuin bussi täyteen vaikka kadulta haalituilla ihmisillä ja sillä ympäri ruskeasuon varikkoa.


Kenen tämä testaus olisi pitänyt mielestäsi tehdä ja miksi? 
Mitä siinä on testaamista kun auto on tarjouspyynnön mukainen?

----------


## Nak

> Kenen tämä testaus olisi pitänyt mielestäsi tehdä ja miksi?


Tämä kiinnostaa minuakin. Mitäs sitä testaamaan, kun 7 vuotta sitten ensimmäiset samanlaiset KUB-kyttyrät rymisteli Helsinkiin ja siitä lähtien on tiedetty, että se liikkuu eteen ja taakse, päästelee välillä kunnon savupilviä ja matkustajat saavat keskisillan takapuolelle ahtautua kun sillit purkkiin  :Wink: 

Se on jotain harhaista utopiaa, että Jokerilla ei jatkossa nähtäisi muita kuin oransseja busseja. Neljä varabussia 33:lle on aika vähän. Vaihtoehto tietenkin maalata pari Ikarusta oranssiksi ja laittaa varan varoiksi  :Wink:

----------


## Prompter

> Neljä varabussia 33:lle on aika vähän.


Kuinka moni näistä 33:sta on käytössä ainoastaan ruuhkissa? Aamuruuhkassa vuoroväli on lyhimmillään 3 minuuttia ja iltaruuhkassa 4 minuuttia. Tämä siis tarkoittaa sitä, että osaa busseista käytetään vain aamuruuhkissa. Eiköhän niitä jää seisomaan varikolle aivan tarpeeksi, varalle ja korjattavaksi.

----------


## JT

> Ja kaiken lisäksi noita Jokeri Scaloja EI saa käyttää millään muulla linjalla. Siksi ne on nytkin seisonut Tammikuusta saakka, ajeltu vain testi ajoja Helsingin ja Lahden välillä...


Toki tietyllä hetkellä jonkun HelB:n ajojärjestelijän mahdollinen 'tietämättömyys' tai 'osaamattomuus' voi johtaa siihen, että oranssi runkolinjabussi eksyykin aivan väärälle linjalle.

----------


## Kani

Sikäli kun olen oikein käsittänyt, linja-autojen nykyiset omistus- ja rahoitustekniset ratkaisut ohjaavat ottamaan ne käyttöön vasta kun sopimus alkaa, varaslähtöjen tuottaessa tarpeettomia ja hyödyttömiä kustannuksia. Voi tietysti tilaajakin olla tyytymätön, jos luvataan uutta kalustoa, mutta se onkin ensimmäisenä liikennöintipäivänä jo puoli vuotta ajettua.

----------


## chauffer

> Sikäli kun olen oikein käsittänyt, linja-autojen nykyiset omistus- ja rahoitustekniset ratkaisut ohjaavat ottamaan ne käyttöön vasta kun sopimus alkaa, varaslähtöjen tuottaessa tarpeettomia ja hyödyttömiä kustannuksia. Voi tietysti tilaajakin olla tyytymätön, jos luvataan uutta kalustoa, mutta se onkin ensimmäisenä liikennöintipäivänä jo puoli vuotta ajettua.


No, jos nyt yhtään olet esim. Helbin autojen käyttöön ottoa seurannut niin lähes poikkeuksetta kaikki autot ovat tulleet jo linjalle 2-6 kuukautta ennen sen sopimuksen alkua mihin ne autot oli tarjottu  :Laughing:  Jokeri on nyt se ainoa poikkeus edellä mainituista syistä...  :Wink:  Eikä niistä ylimääräisiä kustannuksia juuri tule jos ovat samaa vaatimustasoa jonkun muun linjan kaluston kanssa. Ja tulee testattua ainakin  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:55 ----------




> Toki tietyllä hetkellä jonkun HelB:n ajojärjestelijän mahdollinen 'tietämättömyys' tai 'osaamattomuus' voi johtaa siihen, että oranssi runkolinjabussi eksyykin aivan väärälle linjalle.


Mikä ihmeen mollaaminen täällä nyt on käynnissä? :Mad:

----------


## Koala

Mua lähinnä huvittaa tämä HelBin mollaus, mitään ei mistään tiedetä mutta mollauspakko on kova. Jos etukäteen ( ! ) ollaan täysin varmoja että mönkään menee niin olkoon, pitäköön mielipiteensä  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

> Jos etukäteen ( ! ) ollaan täysin varmoja että mönkään menee niin olkoon, pitäköön mielipiteensä


Pessimisti ei pety  :Wink: 
Joillain on odotukset vähän turhan korkealla liikennöitsijävaihdoksen osalta. Linjalla on kuitenkin "isoja" muutoksia, avorahastus ja liikenteenohjaus jotka ovat kaikille ihan uusi asia. Kaiken ei voi olettaa sujuvan kuin rasvattu heti alusta  :Smile:  





> Eiköhän niitä jää seisomaan varikolle aivan tarpeeksi, varalle ja korjattavaksi.


Olettaisin, että 4 vara-autoa jaetaan varikoiden kesken niin, että molemmilla on kaksi. Silloin ei tarvitse enää olla kuin vaikka kaksi kolarikorjauksessa ja yhden muuten vaan pajalla, niin ollaan valinnan edessä jätetäänkö ajamatta vai laitetaanko Ikarus ajamaan yksi sivu  :Wink:  
Nobinallakin useimmiten on näkynyt muu, kuin jokeribussi korvaamassa lisänumeroa, joka on laitettu korvaamaan varsinaista jokeria. Nyt kesä on poikkeuksellista aikaa kun jokerit roikkuvat maalaamolla, elokuussa niillä ei muuten saisi ajaa mitään..

----------


## ipeniemela

No ei se taso ainakaan laskea voi Namibiasta.  :Laughing:  Mitä siellä nytkin on ainakin kahdesta autosta ZF:n vaihteiston momenttilukitus ollut p**kana jo kaksi kuukautta (450 ja 455), kulmat rutussa joka autosta, 465:ssä kylkinumero kirjoitettu TUSSILLA ja joka auto sisältä lattia happamana, penkeissä Jokerikuosia ja muuta kuosia sikin sokin..

----------


## vristo

Tunnetteko vanhan suomalaisen sananlaskun: "Älä taita varsan selkää ennenkuin se on syntynytkään!"?

----------


## Antero Alku

> No ei se taso ainakaan laskea voi Namibiasta.  Mitä siellä nytkin on ainakin kahdesta autosta ZF:n vaihteiston momenttilukitus ollut p**kana jo kaksi kuukautta (450 ja 455), kulmat rutussa joka autosta, 465:ssä kylkinumero kirjoitettu TUSSILLA ja joka auto sisältä lattia happamana, penkeissä Jokerikuosia ja muuta kuosia sikin sokin..


Eilen näytti olevan ajossa ainakin kolme HSL-normiväristä bussia, kun pyöräilin reitin vartta.

Mutta ei tämä mikään yllätys ole. Linja on liikaa hoidettavaksi busseilla. Kun bussien kuormitusta ei saa tasata kaikkien eri linjojen kesken, autot eivät kestä. Jos tulevan sopparin aikana tulee muitakin kohteita, joissa saa käyttää puoliksi oranssin värisikisi maalattuja busseja, tilanne vähän helpottuu.

Ainoa oikea ratkaisu on rakentaa vihdoin raitiotie, mistä olisi pitänyt päättää jo vuosia sitten, mutta kun edelleen sitä vain vastustetaan. Taitaa olla ideologiset syyt kuten VR-Yhtymän monopolin puolustamisessa.

Antero

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Eilen näytti olevan ajossa ainakin kolme HSL-normiväristä bussia, kun pyöräilin reitin vartta.
> 
> Mutta ei tämä mikään yllätys ole. Linja on liikaa hoidettavaksi busseilla. Kun bussien kuormitusta ei saa tasata kaikkien eri linjojen kesken, autot eivät kestä. Jos tulevan sopparin aikana tulee muitakin kohteita, joissa saa käyttää puoliksi oranssin värisikisi maalattuja busseja, tilanne vähän helpottuu.


Jokeri-busseja on tarjottu heti Jokeri-sopimuksen päättymisen jälkeen muille linjoille, ja autoja on nyt maalattu HSL-väreihin, jotta 12. elokuuta Jokeri-värisillä autoilla ei ajettaisi muissa sopimuksissa. Olet melko varmasti huomannut täysin sopimuksen mukaisia autoja, joille on nyt etukäteen vaihdettu HSL-värit.

Naapuriketjua Bussien kunto voisit myös todeta, ettei valitettavasti liikennevälineiden välttävä tai huono kunnossapito ulotu vain Bussi-Jokeriin sekään vaan huonokuntoisia autoja ja sopimuksen vastaista kalustoa ilmenee kaikilla linjoilla - myös niillä, joiden kalustoa liikenteen tuottaja saa kierrättää eri sopimuskohteiden välillä.

Bussiliikenteen tai Bussi-Jokerin ominaisuudesta tuskin on kyse, vaan HSL-alueelta puuttunee mekanismi, jolla tuottajia voisi palkita 'ylimääräisestä' laadusta rahallisesti, ja kunnossapitoa heikentämällä on helppoa laskea yrityksen tuotantokustannuksia.




> Ainoa oikea ratkaisu on rakentaa vihdoin raitiotie, mistä olisi pitänyt päättää jo vuosia sitten, mutta kun edelleen sitä vain vastustetaan. Taitaa olla ideologiset syyt kuten VR-Yhtymän monopolin puolustamisessa.


Hyvin yllättävä johtopäätös sinulta... Ei sillä, että olisin Jokerin tapauksessa ratkaisusta eri mieltä, mutta bussien kuntoon ja vääriin värityksiin saattaa voida puuttua muutenkin kuin rakentamalla raitiotien.

----------


## sm3

> Ainoa oikea ratkaisu on rakentaa vihdoin raitiotie, mistä olisi pitänyt päättää jo vuosia sitten, mutta kun edelleen sitä vain vastustetaan. Taitaa olla ideologiset syyt kuten VR-Yhtymän monopolin puolustamisessa.


Mitä ideologiaan tulee niin mitä olen kirjoituksiasi lukenut ja muutekin saanut kuvaa ajatuksistasi on sinulla nimenomaan ideologiana ehdottaa pikaraitioteitä tai raideliikennettä yleensä kaikkialle ratkaisuna. Minusta silloin ei ole hyvä syyttää muita jostain mitä harrastaa itse.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hyvin yllättävä johtopäätös sinulta... Ei sillä, että olisin Jokerin tapauksessa ratkaisusta eri mieltä, mutta bussien kuntoon ja vääriin värityksiin saattaa voida puuttua muutenkin kuin rakentamalla raitiotien.


Varmasti yhtä yllättävää kuin se, että Jokerille voi suunnitella ja kokeilla kaikkea mahdollista moninivelbusseista johdinautoihin ja oranssiin väriin, mutta raitiotie ei tule kysymykseen, vaikka metron linjalle voisi kyllä tehdä milloin vain.

En ole seurannut bussiketjuja, vastasin vain Ipeniemelan kommenttiin Jokeribussien kunnosta. Minusta ne ovat paremmassa kunnossa kuin oman kotilinjan välillä 1013 vuotta vanhat autot, joista puuttuu sisältä paneeleja ja valaisimien päällisiä ja istuinpehmusteet ovat riemunkirjavia. Ovat Jokeribussit minusta paremmassa kunnossa kuin myös muutaman vuoden vanhatkin autot, joita näköjään kolhitaan innokkaasti ja jotka muutenkin näkyvät menevän yllättävän nopeasti rempalleen.




> Mitä ideologiaan tulee niin mitä olen kirjoituksiasi lukenut ja muutekin saanut kuvaa ajatuksistasi on sinulla nimenomaan ideologiana ehdottaa pikaraitioteitä tai raideliikennettä yleensä kaikkialle ratkaisuna. Minusta silloin ei ole hyvä syyttää muita jostain mitä harrastaa itse.


Pitää osata erottaa ideologia ja asiaperusteet. Ideologiaa on yrittää pyörittää Jokerin kuormalla ja vuoromäärällä olevaa linjaa busseilla tai esittää, että reitille voi rakentaa kolmannen metrolinjan. Kummassakaan tapauksessa ei voi esittää asiaperusteita. Osoita, missä olen väittänyt, että kaikki joukkoliikenne pitää hoitaa raitiotienä!

Antero

----------


## sm3

Pikaratikka olisi tottakai hyvä jos olisi raiteet. Ilman raiteita bussi on edelleen ainoa mahdollinen ja raiteita ei tule vielä ainakaan muutamaan vuoteen niin pitäisi keskittyä pohtimaan minkälainen linja-auto on paras vaihtoehto, koska ilman raiteita ei tosiaan voi olla ratikkaa.

Pikaratikka olisi varmasti pitänyt rakentaa jo kauan sitten jolloin se olisi tämän hetken paras vaihtoehto, nyt niin kauan kun ei ole raiteita on bussi ainokainen vaihtoehto.

Ratikka rakennetaan, näin olen ymmärtänyt. Kun se on rakennettu on se varmasti bussia parempi nopeudella ja kapasiteetillä. Mutta nyt pitäisi keskittyä tekemään bussilla liikennöintiä mahdollisimman siedettäväksi kunnes on kiskot ja ratikat rakennettu ja hankittu.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Varmasti yhtä yllättävää kuin se, että Jokerille voi suunnitella ja kokeilla kaikkea mahdollista moninivelbusseista johdinautoihin ja oranssiin väriin, mutta raitiotie ei tule kysymykseen, vaikka metron linjalle voisi kyllä tehdä milloin vain.


Eipä näytä olevan metrolinjaa rakenteilla, eikä varmaankaan edes esitetty rakennettavaksi (minkä hyvin tiedät). Estääkö metronkin rakentamista ideologia?

Eikö asianmukaisinta ratkaisua valittaessa pitäisi kokeilla kaikki saatavilla olevat vaihtoehdot? Muiden vaihtoehtojen sivuuttaminen tutkimatta ratikan edun takaamiseksi haiskahtaa nimittäin hieman ideologiselta.

----------


## sm3

> Osoita, missä olen väittänyt, että kaikki joukkoliikenne pitää hoitaa raitiotienä!


Minulla on ihan yleisesti käsitys että olet innokas raideliikenteen ja ilmeisesti nimen omaan pikaratikka kannattaja, enkä voi uskoa ettei se vaikuttaisi mitenkään siihen mikä on sinusta paras vaihtoehto Jokeri linjalle tai mikä olisi ollut metroa parempi raidemuoto Espooseen tai ylinpäätänsä mihinkään mihin on rakenteilla mitään mihin voisi sopia pikaratikka joskus tulevaisuudessa.

Jokerille nivelbussi suurella seisomatilalla on ratikkaa halvempi ratkaisu hankkia koska ei vaadi kallista rakentamista, käyttökustannuksiin en ota kantaa, mutta se ei mahdollista täsmällistä vuoroväliä eikä esteetöntä kulkua linjalla koska kulkee yleisillä teillä. Pikaratikka on parempi vain jos se kulkee täysin eristettynä ja vahvoilla etuajo oikeuksilla sekä tarjoaa paremman kapasiteetin kuin (tupla)nivelbussi. Ratikan vuoroväliä voidaan ohjata etänä siten että pysäkeillä on opastimia jotka kertovat koska saa lähteä.

----------


## hylje

Voidaan bussienkin kulkua säätää opastimilla. Ja luotettavuutta parantaa omilla väylillä. Eivät ne ole ratikan ominaisuus.

Ratikalla on yksi ominaisuus, joka eroaa bussista. Se on paljon isompi. Tuplanivelbussi on suurimmillaan 24,5m. Eurooppalainen ratikka on jopa 75m, eli kolminkertainen järkäle kaikista järkälemäisimmän bussin rinnalla. Muuten ratikka ja bussi ovat ominaisuuksiltaan identtisiä. Molemmat ovat matalalattiaisia, katukelpoisia joukkoliikennevälineitä. 

Ratikan kannattavuus perustuu sen kokoon ja käyttöasteeseen. Jokerilinjalla on jo nykyhetkellä riittävästi kuormaa kannattavaan raitioliikenteeseen ratainvestointeineen. 

Lyhyesti sanottuna ratikka kannattaisi rakentaa.

---

Vielä kannattavampi ratikka olisi, jos Jokerilinjan bussien kustannuksiin laskettaisiin niiden aiheuttama väylän kulutus. Täkäläisellä laskentatavalla bussit eivät maksa väylistään pennin jeniä, vaikka bussi kuluttaa väyläänsä enemmän kuin ratikka. Göteborgissa yhdistetty bussi- ja ratikkakaista maksaa tuplasti pelkkään ratikkarataan verrattuna. Vaikka meillä olisi parempi asfaltti ja huonommat ratikkaradat, eroa ei saa helposti kirittyä umpeen.

Kun ratikkaa varten viimein asennetaan raiteita, samalla vaivalla rakennetaan raiteet omille väylilleen missä suinkin mahdollista. Opasteetkin saa asennettua vähäisellä lisäkustannuksella, kun tiet ja ratapenkat pitää muutenkin kaivaa rakennusvaiheessa auki. Jos samat parannukset tekisi bussille, laskua tulisi yhtä paljon kuin ratikasta. Ilman ratikan hyötyjä matalammassa huoltotarpeessa ja isommissa vaunuissa.

Eli ratikka kannattaisi rakentaa jo toisen kerran, hyvälaatuisesti. Ei perinteiseen Helsingin tapaan.

---

Nykyisin moni valittaa tässäkin langassa sitä, että Jokerissa on liian täyttä. Ehditään LE-bussin ahtautta ja lukuisia takaosan kynnyksiäkin parjata. On selvää, että jos Jokeriin saataisiin matkustusväljyyttä ja kätevämmät liikennevälineet, sinne tulisi lisää matkustajia. Tältäkin foorumilta.

Busseilla vaihtoehtoja ovat lähinnä isot nivelautot. Vuoroväliä ei juuri voi tihentää ilman peräkkäinajoa, joka hidastaa koko linjaa enemmän kuin lisäautot tarjoavat kapasiteettia. Peräkkäinajon ratkaisut taas ovat väyläinvestoinneissa, joissa kaupan päälle saisi ratikkakiskot. Nivelautot jäävät kerta toisensa jälkeen hankkimatta, koska telit ovat niin paljon halvempia.

Joten miten olisi saman tien 4-5 kertaa teliautoa isommat ratikat? Jotka ovat jo valmiiksi pariin otteeseen kannattavia, toisin kuin nivelautot. Joilla on mahdollisuus 4-5-kertaisiin matkustajamääriin alkuaskelista lähtien. 

Jos vaikka alkuunsa tulisi vaivaiset kaksinkertaiset kuormat, eikö sekin olisi huisin kannattavaa puuhaa? Moneenko otteeseen ratikan pitäisi olla kannattava?

---

Okei, vielä yksi. Seudulla on kova pula edullisista asunnoista. Autopaikat muodostavat suurimman esteen edullisille asunnoille, kun ovat niin vaivalloisia suunnitella ja kalliita rakentaa. Mitä jos Jokerille, jolla on ratikan ansiosta kasvunvaraa, rakennettaisiin pysäkkienympäristöt täyteen asuntoja ilman kytkyautopaikkoja? Eikös sekin olisi paitsi kannattavaa, myös kaikkien seudulla asuvien ja vielä seudulla asumattomien kukkarolle mahtava juttu? 

Samalla se Jokerikin tulee entistäkin kannattavammaksi minimaalisella investoinnilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eipä näytä olevan metrolinjaa rakenteilla, eikä varmaankaan edes esitetty rakennettavaksi (minkä hyvin tiedät). Estääkö metronkin rakentamista ideologia?


HKL:n entinen suunnittelujohtaja Seppo Vepsäläinen on esittänyt, että toinen metrolinja voisi kulkea Viikkiin ja sieltä Itäkeskukseen. Sillä ehdotuksella käytännössä tyrmätään Jokeri raitiotienä. Ja toisin päin, Ratikkajokeri on metrosuunnitemille uhka, koska kaikki vähänkin vahvemmat joukkoliikennekäytävät pitää säästää joskus rakennettavia metrolinjoja varten. Vepsäläisen ajatus oli, että vuosittain pitäisi rakentaa metroa noin 70 M:lla. Jotta näin voitaisiin tehdä, pitäisi olla osoittaa paikkoja, missä se 70 M joka vuosi käytettäisiin.




> Minulla on ihan yleisesti käsitys että olet innokas raideliikenteen ja ilmeisesti nimen omaan pikaratikka kannattaja,...


Kannatan joukkoliikennettä, koska sen avulla saadaan parempaa kaupunkia kuin autoilla. Kannatan parhaita joukkoliikenneratkaisuja, jotta saadaan hyvä palvelutaso ja järkevät kustannukset. Sattuu nyt vain olemaan niin, että Helsingin seudun maankäytön tehokkuudella nykyaikainen raitiotie on usein optimaalinen ratkaisu. Tämä on tietenkin ikävää niille, jotka ideologisista tai muista syistä haluavat, että joukkoliikennettä pitää hoitaa busseilla tai metroilla. Busseille kyllä on kysyntää seudulla, jonka maankäytön tehokkuus harvenee vahvasti kantakaupungista poispäin. Mutta metrolle ei täällä ole tosiasiassa tarvetta missään. Siksi on päätetty, että jo rakennetunkin radan kapasiteettia alennetaan 33 %.




> Jokerille nivelbussi suurella seisomatilalla on ratikkaa halvempi ratkaisu hankkia koska ei vaadi kallista rakentamista, käyttökustannuksiin en ota kantaa,...


Joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa ei voi ajatella niin, ettei välitetä käyttökustannuksista. Bussilla ne ovat suurempi osuus kokonaiskuluista kuin bussien ostaminen, raitiotiellä noin puolet. Sama koskee väylää.




> Vielä kannattavampi ratikka olisi, jos Jokerilinjan bussien kustannuksiin laskettaisiin niiden aiheuttama väylän kulutus. Täkäläisellä laskentatavalla bussit eivät maksa väylistään pennin jeniä, vaikka bussi kuluttaa väyläänsä enemmän kuin ratikka.


Niinpä. Ei bussikatu tai -kaista ole ilmainen, vaan maksaa saman verran kuin raitiotien rata. Bussilla on väyläkustannuksessa etu vain silloin, kun liikenne on niin harvaa, että bussi voi häiriöttä ajaa autojen seassa ja siten jakaa väyläkustannuksen autoilun kanssa. Mutta tämä ei ole Jokerin tilanne. Erillinen väylä, bussikatu tai raitiotie takaa sen, että muu liikenne ei kulkua haittaa. Silloin siis maksetaan vaunujen estettömästä kulusta, ei siitä, että on raitiotie.

HSL tuhlaa meidän rahojamme sillä, että se haluaa pyörittää Jokeria busseilla. En tiedä kuka nykyään on asian takana, mutta historiasta tiedän.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Katsotaas nyt syksyllä, miten käy kun Itäkeskuksen ja Leppävaaran välillä alkaa liikennöidä toinen kokopäiväinen bussilinja 554/554K. Helpottaako yhtään Bussi-Jokerin takkaa, jonka kuormituksen takaamiseksihan monia bussilinjoja muutettiin tai peräti lakkautettiin (mm. h57, h79V, 522/K).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Katsotaas nyt syksyllä, miten käy kun Itäkeskuksen ja Leppävaaran välillä alkaa liikennöidä toinen kokopäiväinen bussilinja 554/554K. Helpottaako yhtään Bussi-Jokerin takkaa, jonka kuormituksen takaamiseksihan monia bussilinjoja muutettiin tai peräti lakkautettiin (mm. h57, h79V, 522/K).


Siis lisää busseja ja kustannuksia reitille, joka olisi jo ajat sitten pitänyt muuttaa korkean kysynnän vuoksi raitiotieksi. Ei asiaa miksikään muuta se, että bussit ajavat eri linjatunnuksilla.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Siis lisää busseja ja kustannuksia reitille, joka olisi jo ajat sitten pitänyt muuttaa korkean kysynnän vuoksi raitiotieksi. Ei asiaa miksikään muuta se, että bussit ajavat eri linjatunnuksilla.
> 
> Antero


Kun Jokerin nostamisesta raiteille ei tunnu löytyvän millään yksimielisyyttä, on pakko tehdä joitain muita ratkaisuja. Busseja saa kaupasta ja niiden reittiä on helppo muokata. 

Ei muutakuin odottelemaan raideliikennepäätöksiä; bussireitit muuttuvat monesti seuraavana aikataulukautena.  :Wink:

----------


## JT

> Mutta ei tämä mikään yllätys ole. Linja on liikaa hoidettavaksi busseilla. Kun bussien kuormitusta ei saa tasata kaikkien eri linjojen kesken, autot eivät kestä. Jos tulevan sopparin aikana tulee muitakin kohteita, joissa saa käyttää puoliksi oranssin värisikisi maalattuja busseja, tilanne vähän helpottuu.


Linjalla 550 on noin 50% vain ruuhkassa ajavia busseja ja 50% kokopäivää ajavia busseja. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että busseille kertyvää kilometrisuoritetta voidaan tasata pelkästään linjan 550 sisällä sillä tavalla, että säännöllisesti vaihdetaan kokopäivää ajavat autot ruuhka-autoiksi ja toisin päin. HSL-alueella on runsaasti linjoja, joiden aikataulurakenne on sellainen että kokopäivävuoroja on suhteessa selvästi enemmän kuin ruuhkavuoroja (esim. 741), jolloin tietyt autot saattavat joutua liikennöimään useita vuosia joka päivä aamusta yöhön. Tästä päästäänkin siihen ettei linja 550 todellisuudessa ole kovin kuormittava bussikalustolle kilometrisuoritteessa mitattuna, joten minusta Anteron perustelu bussien kestävyydestä ontuu.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Pikaratikka olisi tottakai hyvä jos olisi raiteet. Ilman raiteita bussi on edelleen ainoa mahdollinen ja raiteita ei tule vielä ainakaan muutamaan vuoteen niin pitäisi keskittyä pohtimaan minkälainen linja-auto on paras vaihtoehto, koska ilman raiteita ei tosiaan voi olla ratikkaa.
> 
> Pikaratikka olisi varmasti pitänyt rakentaa jo kauan sitten jolloin se olisi tämän hetken paras vaihtoehto, nyt niin kauan kun ei ole raiteita on bussi ainokainen vaihtoehto.
> 
> Ratikka rakennetaan, näin olen ymmärtänyt. Kun se on rakennettu on se varmasti bussia parempi nopeudella ja kapasiteetillä. Mutta nyt pitäisi keskittyä tekemään bussilla liikennöintiä mahdollisimman siedettäväksi kunnes on kiskot ja ratikat rakennettu ja hankittu.


Ei sitä ratikkaa myöskään tule, jos kaikki suunnitteluresurssit keskitetään miettimään, että miten nykyisestä Bussi-Jokerista saataisiin marginaalisesti parempi. Etenkin kun tämäkin sopimuskausi onnistuttiin sössimään sillä, ettei vaadittu Jokerille täysmatalaa kalustoa.

Sen sijaan nyt olisi minusta oikea aika keskittyä miettimään sitä miten Raide-Jokerista saataisiin suomalainen mestariteos. Sitä miten sen luotettavuudesta ja täsmällisyydestä saadaan selvästi parempi, kuin Helsingin nykyisellä raitioliikenteellä. Sitä miten se voitaisiin rakentaa osissa niin, että pystyttäisiin samalla toteuttamaan nykyisen raitiolinjaston jatkoja esikaupunkeihin. Sitä miten sen rakentaminen kytketään maankäytön kehittämiseen ja samalla rahoitetaan sillä. Sitä miltä osin lainsäädäntöä olisi muutettava, jotta tähän päästään (esim. nuo mainitut esiopastimet). Ja uskallettava myös tehdä se rakentamispäätös.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Siis lisää busseja ja kustannuksia reitille, joka olisi jo ajat sitten pitänyt muuttaa korkean kysynnän vuoksi raitiotieksi. Ei asiaa miksikään muuta se, että bussit ajavat eri linjatunnuksilla.
> 
> Antero


Olisit nyt edes vaivautunut katsomaan, että 554 kulkee olennaisesti pohjoisemmasta kuin 550 ja tarjoaa suoran ja nykyisellään erittäin suositun yhteyden Malmilta Itäkeskukseen. 554:n reitti ei kulje lähelläkään Jokeria Pitäjänmäen ja Maunulan sekä Oulunkylän ja Itäkeskuksen välilöä, eikä siten 550:n reitillä oleva ratikka oletettavasti helpottaisi 554:n kuormaa, mikäli matkustajien enemmistö ei muuttaisi matkojaan hitaammiksi ja vaihdollisiksi. Muistaakseni olet todistellut vaihtojen kamaluutta kovastikin, ainakin jos liikennevälineissä on värinä oranssi.

Jos asenteesi poikittaisen joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen ja tehtyihin ratkaisuihin tutustumiseen on näin nuiva, mahdatko kannattaa joukkoliikennettä vain sen ollessa oikean paradigman mukaista ratikkaa?

----------


## vompatti

> Katsotaas nyt syksyllä, miten käy kun Itäkeskuksen ja Leppävaaran välillä alkaa liikennöidä toinen kokopäiväinen bussilinja 554/554K. Helpottaako yhtään Bussi-Jokerin takkaa, jonka kuormituksen takaamiseksihan monia bussilinjoja muutettiin tai peräti lakkautettiin (mm. h57, h79V, 522/K).


Miten tämä 554/554K eroaa 512/512K:sta? Ei kai 512(K) ole kovasti helpottanut Jokerin taakkaa. Toisaalta 512/554(K) kulkee kovin eri reittiä, joten tuskin se kaappaa nykyisiä Jokeri-matkustajia Leppävaarasta tai Itäkeskuksesta väliasemille. Itäkeskuksen ostoskeskuksen ja Leppävaaran ostoskeskuksen välillä 550 on nopeampi kuin 512/514K, joten tämä tuskin päätepisteidenkään välillä kovasti vaikuttaa Jokerin kuormitukseen.

Minä olen sitä mieltä, että kun 550 siirretään kiskoille, voidaan heti sen jälkeen aloittaa radan rakentaminen 512K/554K:n reitillä.

----------


## Nak

> Miten tämä 554/554K eroaa 512/512K:sta? .


Sehän korvaakin sen. 512 perusversio on jäänyt Malmille, kun taas 554 jatkaa itäkeskukseen. 554K = 512K = 522K. Nyt on vaan kivaa kun näistä uusista muutoksista on taas tehokkaasti ilmoitettu/mainostettu, niin ei ihmiset ymmärrä käyttää niitä. 
522/K oli aikanaan omien kokemusten mukaan aika suosittu linja, mutta kuten Vristo sanoi, linja lakkautettiin ja ihmiset "pakotettiin" käyttämään 550:aa, jotta 550:lle riittäisi varmasti matkustajia..

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Miten tämä 554/554K eroaa 512/512K:sta?


550 ei tosiaan kulje lainkaan Malmin kautta. Malmi sentään on Pohjois-Helsingin suurin keskus, sijaitsee vieläpä pääradan varressa ja siten ansaitsee ehdottomasti poikittaislikennettä pyörän materiaalista riippumatta. Nykyisessä h54:ssä lähes kaikki matkustajat vaihtuvat Malmin asemalla, joten poikittaislinjastolla tuskin matkustetaan merkittävästi päätepysäkkien välillä. Eikä se mikään ihme ole, sillä nykyiset säteittäiset raidelinjat ovat usein pidemmästä matkasta huolimatta nopeampi tapa matkustaa poikittaismatkoja.

512 ja 514K ovat varmastikin erittäin huonoja linjoja Itäkeskukseen suuntautuville matkoille, sillä 512 menee Malmille ja 514K Lentoasemalle. Voisin lähettää sinulle ja Anterolle linjakartat mielelläni, jos niitä painettaisiin.

554:n perustamisessa on kyse h54:n ja 512:n tarjonnan yhdistelystä, vaikka molemmat alkuperäiset tunnukset jäävätkin erinäisistä poliittisista syistä vielä eloon. 554:llä menee Leppävaarasta Itäkeskukseen muuten 46 minuuttia ja 550:lla 41 minuuttia, joten ei 554 ihan hidas ole.

Tuskin millään mainituista linjoista kuitenkaan matkustetaan Itä- tai Pohjois-Helsingistä Leppävaaraan. Nykylinjastolla kaupunkiratojen ja metron varresta on nopeinta kulkea Leppävaaraan Helsinginniemen kautta. Itäkeskuksesta keskustaan ja keskustasta Leppävaaraan matkustettaessa liikennevälineissä kuluu 26 minuuttia - 15 minuuttia vähemmän kuin 550:lla nykyisellään. Mikäli vaihdolle varataan 6 minuuttia, tulisi 550:n ajaa reitillään 34,2 km/h ollakseen yhtä nopea pysäkiltä pysäkille.

----------


## vompatti

> 512 ja 514K ovat varmastikin erittäin huonoja linjoja Itäkeskukseen suuntautuville matkoille, sillä 512 menee Malmille ja 514K Lentoasemalle. Voisin lähettää sinulle ja Anterolle linjakartat mielelläni, jos niitä painettaisiin.


Oli pari painovirhettä yhdessä virkkeessä. Tiedät kyllä mitä linjoja tarkoitin. Mutta linjakartta kyllä kelpaisi!




> Tuskin millään mainituista linjoista kuitenkaan matkustetaan Itä- tai Pohjois-Helsingistä Leppävaaraan. Nykylinjastolla kaupunkiratojen ja metron varresta on nopeinta kulkea Leppävaaraan Helsinginniemen kautta.


Tässä selvästi mielletään kiertävä kiskoliikenne suoraa bussilinjaa nopeammaksi. Sellon ostoskeskuksesta on nopeampi mennä Itäkeskuksen ostoskeskukseen 550:lla kuin millään kiskoliikennekulkuneuvolla. Leppävaaran junat jäävät Helsingin asemalla raiteille, joilta ei kuudessa minuutissa pääse metron laiturille (no ehkä juoksemalla). Ja metroakin pitää odottaa keskimäärin kaksi minuuttia. Matkustan siis aina Itäkeskukseen Jokerilla, mutta nousenkin kyytiin Leppävaarasta itäänpäin seuraavalta pysäkiltä. Nopeimman matkan valitsee myös se saunakaverini, joka kulkee päivittäin töihin Itäkeskuksen metroasemalta Pitäjänmäen rautatieaseman tienoille Jokerilla.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Tässä selvästi mielletään kiertävä kiskoliikenne suoraa bussilinjaa nopeammaksi.


Nykylinjastolla raja-arvo Hbf:n kautta kiertämiseen onkin 15 minuuttia (41 min - 26 min), mikä riittää siirtymiin ja odotukseen. Kyse ei ole mielikuvista ja stereotypioista vaan todellisista matka-ajoista.

----------


## petteri

> Tässä selvästi mielletään kiertävä kiskoliikenne suoraa bussilinjaa nopeammaksi.


Itäkeskus - Leppävaara välillä on matkaa Jokeria pitkin 20 km ja keskustan kautta 21 km eli matkaero ei ole kovin merkittävä. Toki keskustan vaihtoyhteydet ovat vähän huonot, koska Pisaraa ei ole vielä rakennettu, mutta nopeampi ja luotettavampi keskustan kautta kulkeva reitti nykyäänkin on.

Raide-jokerin mahdollinen valmistuminen tuskin parantaa 550 reitin kilpailukykyä tuolla reitillä, vaan huonontaa, kun nykyinen noin 30 km/h bussi-jokerin linjanopeus tipahtaa 25 km/h  tasolle. Keskustan kautta kulkevia yhteyksiä paljon parantava Pisarakin on valmistunee ennen raide-jokeria.

Sinänsä Jokerin vertaaminen noin pitkillä matkoilla muihin välineisiin ei ole minusta kyllä kovin järkevää, koska sekä bussi- että raide-jokerin tyypilliset matkat ovat paljon lyhyempiä. Jokeri on enemmän liityntäkulkuneuvo kuin seudullinen pidemmän matkan linja, vaikka sillä onkin molempia ominaisuuksia.

----------


## iiko

> Raide-jokerin mahdollinen valmistuminen tuskin parantaa 550 reitin kilpailukykyä tuolla reitillä, vaan huonontaa, kun nykyinen noin 30 km/h bussi-jokerin linjanopeus tipahtaa 25 km/h  tasolle. Keskustan kautta kulkevia yhteyksiä paljon parantava Pisarakin on valmistunee ennen raide-jokeria.


Mikähän sen raideversion keskinopeutta oikein pudottaa? Luulisi lähinnä nopeuttavan, ainakin jos saa ihan omat kaistansa. Ei raideratkaisua ole mitään järkeä heittää autoliikenteen kanssa samoille kaistoille.

Lähinnä se "heikennys" olisi isomman kapasiteetin tuoma vuorovälien piteneminen.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Raide-jokerin mahdollinen valmistuminen tuskin parantaa 550 reitin kilpailukykyä tuolla reitillä, vaan huonontaa, kun nykyinen noin 30 km/h bussi-jokerin linjanopeus tipahtaa 25 km/h  tasolle. Keskustan kautta kulkevia yhteyksiä paljon parantava Pisarakin on valmistunee ennen raide-jokeria.


Seisomakapasiteettikaan ei välttämättä nouse ratikkaan siirtyessä, jos halutaan säilyttää yhteensopivuus keskustaratikan kanssa. Hartioiden levyisissä nykyratikoissa kun ei ole sen parempaa seisomatilaa kuin parhaimmissa kaupunkibusseissa on.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikähän sen raideversion keskinopeutta oikein pudottaa?


Suosittelen tutustumaan Raide-Jokerin alustavaan yleissuunnitelmaan, löytyy sivustolta raidejokeri.info
Tällä foorumillakin aiheesta on keskusteltu huomattavan paljon jo vuosia sitten, joten samaa keskustelua ei nyt ole syytä käydä uudestaan.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Nykylinjastolla raja-arvo Hbf:n kautta kiertämiseen onkin 15 minuuttia (41 min - 26 min), mikä riittää siirtymiin ja odotukseen. Kyse ei ole mielikuvista ja stereotypioista vaan todellisista matka-ajoista.


Jos esim. laitan tälle päivälle Reittioppaan lähtöpaikaksi "Leppävaaran asema" ja määränpääksi"Itäkeskus" ja lähtöajaksi klo 07:44, niin ajoajoiksi Reittiopas antaa U-junalle välillä Leppävaara-Helsinki 13 min (Y-junalle 12 min) ja metrolle välillä Rautatientori-Itäkeskus 14 min. Ja Bussi-Jokerilla noin 40-41 min. Sinänsä tosiaan ihan oikein, eli tässä jää 13-15 min kävelyihin ja vaihtoihin. Mutta tämä nopein yhteys kulkee vain 15 min välein (E/S/U-junan vuoroväli) ja sisältää pitkän vaihtokävelyn keskustassa. Sitten tämä vaihdollinen yhteys olisi luultavasti ylivoimainen, jos vaihto lähijunan ja metron välillä tarkoittaisi käytännössä vain lyhyeiden liukuportaiden käyttöä ja lähijunat ja metro kulkisivat samalla (tiheällä) vuorovälillä tai tarkasti tahdistettuina.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisit nyt edes vaivautunut katsomaan, että 554 kulkee olennaisesti pohjoisemmasta kuin 550...


Vristo kirjoitti viestissään, että 554 tulisi helpottamaan 550:n kuormaa. Ja myöhemmin joku kirjoitti, että 554:ää vastaava linja on joskus lakkautettu, jotta sen matkustajat siirtyisivät käyttämään 550:ä. Anteeksi nyt, kun luotin toisten kirjoittamaan. En tiennyt, että 554 sekä vaikuttaa että ei vaikuta 550:n kuormaan, joten sanoo asiasta mitä vain, aina voi saada haukut.

Antero

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Vristo kirjoitti viestissään, että 554 tulisi helpottamaan 550:n kuormaa. Ja myöhemmin joku kirjoitti, että 554:ää vastaava linja on joskus lakkautettu, jotta sen matkustajat siirtyisivät käyttämään 550:ä. Anteeksi nyt, kun luotin toisten kirjoittamaan. En tiennyt, että 554 sekä vaikuttaa että ei vaikuta 550:n kuormaan, joten sanoo asiasta mitä vain, aina voi saada haukut.
> 
> Antero


Ehkä asian voisi ajatella näinkin, että se helpottaa 550:n kuormittavuutta niillä osuuksilla joissa ajavat samaa reittiä? Toisaalta ei helpota niillä osuuksilla joissa yhteistä reittiä ei ole? Näinhän sen voisi ajatella. On toki totta, että 522 kulki pääpiirettäin samaa reittiä kun nykyinen 512K ja tuleva 554. Ehkä Jokerin "syntyessä" oli ajatus että 522 on turha ja se lopetettiin. Tällä ei ole mitään muuta pohjaa kuin ajatusleikki..

----------


## vristo

Myös h57 katkaistiin Viikkiin kun Bussi-Jokeri perustettin. Tämä muutos vaikuttaa vielä nykyäänkin niin, että Viikissä on kova matkustajavaihtuvuus. Katsotaan, miten h57:n tuleva reittimuutos Kontulaan helpottaa osaltaan 550:n kuormia.

----------


## Bussipoika

Jäävätkö Jokerin pysäkit sinisiksi kun linjan väri vaihtuu oranssiksi?

----------


## PepeB

> Jäävätkö Jokerin pysäkit sinisiksi kun linjan väri vaihtuu oranssiksi?


Mietin ihan samaa itse. Ovat näemmä saaneet uusia opastejulisteita laitettua jo pysäkeille. Oranssi ilme kasvaa, mutta toivottavasti ainakin katokset muuttavat myös väriään! :P

----------


## vompatti

> Nykylinjastolla raja-arvo Hbf:n kautta kiertämiseen onkin 15 minuuttia (41 min - 26 min), mikä riittää siirtymiin ja odotukseen. Kyse ei ole mielikuvista ja stereotypioista vaan todellisista matka-ajoista.


Olen aina katsonut matka-ajat Reittioppaasta. Melkein joka kerta se on tarjonnut Jokeria, joskus 205+metro-yhdistelmää. Asun siis Perkkaantiellä pysäkin verran Sellosta itään ja olen reittiopasuskovainen.

Tänään päätin mitata ajat. Menin Itäkeskukseen junin ja palasin bussilla. Juna-metro-yhteyden aikataulu:
18.03 S-juna lähtee Leppävaarasta neljä minuuttia myöhässä
18.15 S-juna saapuu Helsinkiin, aloitan todella nopean kävelyn metroon
18.21 metro lähtee (en ehtinyt odottaa minuuttiakaan)
18.34 metro saapuu Itäkeskuksen asemalle

Aikaa kului 31 minuuttia. On huomattava, että todellinen matka-aika on 35 minuuttia junan kulkiessa aikataulussaan. Vertailussa on käytetty nopeaa junaa ja kävelty rautatieasemalta metroasemalle pikavauhtia ennätystuloksen varmistamiseksi! Paluumatka bussilla kello 21.45-22.23. Aikaa kului 38 minuuttia. Nyt on huomattava, että jäin pois Puustellinmäen pysäkillä. Matka-aika Leppävaaraan olisi ollut varmaankin 40 minuuttia. Näköjään juna-metro-yhteys on nopein, jos todella matkustaa ostoskeskuksesta toiseen tai asuu selvästi lähempänä rautatieasemaa kuin bussipysäkkiä.

----------


## kuukanko

> On huomattava, että todellinen matka-aika on 35 minuuttia junan kulkiessa aikataulussaan. Vertailussa on käytetty nopeaa junaa ja kävelty rautatieasemalta metroasemalle pikavauhtia ennätystuloksen varmistamiseksi!


Jos juna olisi kulkenut aikataulussaan, olisit ehtinyt edelliseen metroon, sillä metron vuoroväli itään tuohon aikaan on 4 minuuttia.

Rautatientorin metroaseman ja junien välisestä vaihtokävelyajasta on puhuttu täällä ennenkin ja itse kyseistä vaihtoa usein tekevänä olen kellottanut sen aika tarkasti (jotta tiedän jo metron saapuessa, mille junalaiturille minun kannattaa lähteä kävelemään). Rantaradan lähtölaitureille kävelyaika reippaalla kävelyllä on minulla aika tarkkaan 4 minuuttia, kun kävelen myös rullaportaissa: 2 min metrosta maanpinnalle Asema-aukion uloskäynnille ja siitä 2 min junalaiturille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Rantaradan lähtölaitureille kävelyaika reippaalla kävelyllä on minulla aika tarkkaan 4 minuuttia, kun kävelen myös rullaportaissa: 2 min metrosta maanpinnalle Asema-aukion uloskäynnille ja siitä 2 min junalaiturille.


Minäkin kävin tänään kellottamassa. Metrossa menin mahdollisimman keskelle nelivaunuista junaa ja jäin siinä kyydistä  Rautatientorilla sattui sitten niin, että valintani oli myös aika lähellä rullaportaita. Kellon panin käyntiin, kun astuin metrovaunusta ulos. Keskellä päivää sekä juna että asema olivat käytännössä tyhjiä, joten jalankulkuruuhka ei hidastanut matkaa. Kävelen reippaasti, nähtävästi keskimääräistä huomattavasti reippaammin päätellen ihan siitä, että ohitin matkallani aika monta jalankulkijaa. Rullaportaissa en kävellyt. Asemalla menin raiteelle 19, mistä seuraava rantaradan juna (A) sattui lähtemään. Tässäkin kävelin Sm5:n keskioville.

Kävelyaika metrosta kadulle 2'11" ja junaan 5'13".

Näemmä rullaportaissa kävelemällä saa ajasta minuutin pois.

Nyt pitäisi vielä päästä yhteisymmärrykseen siitä, millaista vaihtokävelyn minuuttiarvoa olisi reilua käyttää ns. yleispätevissä matka-aikalaskelmissa vaikkapa suunnittelun tueksi ja H/K-laskelmia silmällä pitäen. Kuukankon spurttiaika ei ainakaan ole sellainen, vaikka vetreälle ja terveelle toki mahdollinen onkin. Toisaalta lastenvaunut+hissi tai hidas vanhus yltänevät lähemmäs kymmentä minuuttia, eikä sekään ole perusteltu luku. Olisikohan 6 min lähellä "totuutta"?

Miten muuten on ruuhka-aikaan, onko tuolla niin paljon väkeä, että junasta poistuminen kestää jonkin aikaa tai että rullaportaisiin joutuu jonottamaan? Minä en ole sellaista Helsingissä kokenut, mutta harvoinpa menen metrolla ruuhka-aikaan. Ulkomailla sen sijaan tuo on ihan arkipäivää  joskus seuraava metrojuna saapuu jo laituriin, ennen kuin itse on ehtinyt asemalta pois.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Nyt pitäisi vielä päästä yhteisymmärrykseen siitä, millaista vaihtokävelyn minuuttiarvoa olisi reilua käyttää ns. yleispätevissä matka-aikalaskelmissa vaikkapa suunnittelun tueksi ja H/K-laskelmia silmällä pitäen. Kuukankon spurttiaika ei ainakaan ole sellainen, vaikka vetreälle ja terveelle toki mahdollinen onkin. Toisaalta lastenvaunut+hissi tai hidas vanhus yltänevät lähemmäs kymmentä minuuttia, eikä sekään ole perusteltu luku. Olisikohan 6 min lähellä "totuutta"?


Yksi mahdollisuus olisi olettaa että liukuportaissa ei kävellä ja valita kävelynopeuden arvoksi 1,0 m/s, eli sama mitä käytetään esim. liikennevalosuunnittelussa. Tutkittua tietoa jalankulkijoiden kävelynopeuksista löytyy Erica Roseliuksen vuonna 2009 julkaistusta diplomityöstä "Terminaalien matkustajavirtojen ominaisuudet ja suunnittelu", jossa on esitetty lähteitä jalankulkijoiden keskimääräiseksi kävelynopeudeksi. Vaihteluväli näyttäisi minusta olevan luokkaa 1,0-1,7 m/s.

----------


## sm3

Avorahastusta ajatellen pitäisi olla jotkin tarrat joissa opastetaan käyttämään myös muita kuin etuovea. Ihmiset voisi ohjata käyttämään keskiovea jos ei ole tarvetta lipun ostoon. Etuovessa olisi "älä käytä tätä ovea ellet osta lippua" ja keskiovella "käytä tätä ovea jos sinulla on jo lippu", takaovella olisi tarra joka kieltäisi kyytiin tulon kyseisestä ovesta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Kaikkein nopein hyöty saataisiin, väittäisin, jos kuljettajat pari ensimmäistä viikkoa kuuluttaisivat avorahastuksesta muutaman kerran linjan varrella.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kaikkein nopein hyöty saataisiin, väittäisin, jos kuljettajat pari ensimmäistä viikkoa kuuluttaisivat avorahastuksesta muutaman kerran linjan varrella.


Ja jos keskioviin teipattaisiin vaikka nuolet tai vastaavaa

----------


## chauffer

> Ja jos keskioviin teipattaisiin vaikka nuolet tai vastaavaa


Kyllä niissä niitä tarroja ja nuolia pitäisi olla, ainakin niitä liimailtiin jo pari kuukautta sitten...  :Laughing:

----------


## sm3

> Kaikkein nopein hyöty saataisiin, väittäisin, jos kuljettajat pari ensimmäistä viikkoa kuuluttaisivat avorahastuksesta muutaman kerran linjan varrella.


Minusta tuosta ei ole hirveästi hyötyä ellei sitä kuuluteta joka pysäkillä ennen ovien avaamista siten että että se kuuluu myös bussin ulkopuolelle. Muuten viesti tavoittaa vain hyvin pienen osan matkustajista. Lisäksi kyseisellä linjalla matkustaa usein ihmisiä jotka eivät normaalisti matkusta sillä ja heiltä tämä viesti jäisi kokonaan väliin jos eivät parin ekan viikon aikana sattuisi sillä matkustamaan.

Kyllä ne tarrat taitavat olla paremmat. Ellei bussin ulkopuolelle laitettaisi kaiuttimia joista napin painalluksella kuuluisi ennakkon nauhoitettu tiedoitus ovien käytöstä, kukaan kuljettaja tuskin jaksaisi joka pysäkillä tai edes parilla pysäkillä per suunta kahta viikkoa kuuluttaa samaa litaniaa lisäksi osalla kuljettajista voisi olla ääntämisvaikeuksia joka haittaisi viestin perille menoa.

Jos voidaan liimata pari tarraa ja homma on sillä selvä niin ei ole mitään järkeä tehdä asiaa yhtään vaikeammin. Kuljettaja voi ohimennen vihjasta avorahastuksesta jos on tarpeen. Lisäksi etukäteen tiedoittamisella saadaan iso hyöty.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minusta tuosta ei ole hirveästi hyötyä ellei sitä kuuluteta joka pysäkillä ennen ovien avaamista siten että että se kuuluu myös bussin ulkopuolelle. Muuten viesti tavoittaa vain hyvin pienen osan matkustajista.


Viesti tavoittaa aina kaikki bussissa olijat, mikä ei ole hyvin pieni osa matkustajista, kunhan kuulutusvälit valitaan ruuhkaisimpien nousupysäkkien jälkeen tai ylipäätään silloin, kun bussissa on iso kuorma. Se ei ole yhtään pienempi osa silloin. Joka pysäkillä kuulutusta ei tietenkään voi tehdä, koska siinä menisivät sekä kuljettajan että matkustajien hermot. Väitän, että viidellä hyvin valitulla pysäkkien välisellä kuulutuksella tavoitetaan 80 % linjan matkustajista. Se ei tietenkään tehoa enää edelliseen pysäkkiin, mutta tehoaa kuulijoihin seuraavalla kerralla, kun he nousevat bussiin. Bussiin astuessaan ihmiset ovat yleensä jo päättäneet, miten toimivat, joten heidän käyttäytymistään on vaikea siinä enää muuttaa. Bussissa istuessaan ihmiset saavat rauhassa pureksia ajatuksen läpi.




> Lisäksi kyseisellä linjalla matkustaa usein ihmisiä jotka eivät normaalisti matkusta sillä ja heiltä tämä viesti jäisi kokonaan väliin jos eivät parin ekan viikon aikana sattuisi sillä matkustamaan.


Jos kuulutus ei tavoita ihan kaikkia, tekeekö se kuulutukset turhaksi? Enhän minä sanonut, että kuulutuksen takia täytyisi muita keinoja jättää pois. Mutta jos turvaudutaan pelkkiin tarroihin, teho on paljon hitaampi. Ihmiset kun menevät arkiliikkumisessaan aina melko autopilotilla. Ei mikään keino tavoita kaikkia ihmisiä, mutta kuulutus tavoittaa varmasti suuren osan sellaisia ihmisiä, joihin eivät tarrat tehoa. Jos osa matkustajista onkin satunnaisliikkujia, se kuulutus tehoaa silti erittäin hyvin kaikkiin niihin, jotka kuitenkin matkustavat sillä säännöllisesti. Tärkeintähän on saada ns. kriittinen massa oppimaan asia, jolloin muut osaavat seurata perässä. Ja ne jotka eivät osaa, ovat jo hyvin pieni joukko. Etuovestahan kuuluu kuitenkin mennä myös iso osa ihmisiä.

Eihän mainoksiakaan telkkarissa pyöritetä kuin kampanjan pituuden verran. Tässä on kyse ihan samasta asiasta: nopeasti tehoavasta kampanjasta, kun ne tarrat taas ovat vain pitkän ajan vahvistuksia.




> Jos voidaan liimata pari tarraa ja homma on sillä selvä niin ei ole mitään järkeä tehdä asiaa yhtään vaikeammin.


Tämä on juuri tämän seudun joukkoliikenteen perinteinen markkinointimalli: miksi tehdä asioita hyvin, kun asiat voi tehdä paljon huonomminkin vähäisemmällä vaivalla? Ihanko nyt oikeasti uskot, että pari tarraa bussin ovissa on ihan riittävä saamaan ihmisille tämä asia perille? Luulet aika paljon liikoja ihmisten tällaisten asioiden omaksumiskyvystä.

339-DF voisi varmaan taas tähän väliin kertoa pari tarinaa ihmisistä, jotka seisovat huputetuilla ratikkapysäkeillä odottamassa ratikkaa, joka ei koskaan tule. Tämä lienee helsinkiläinen versio Godot'n odottamisesta.

----------


## 339-DF

Täytyypä sanoa, että nyt vasta havahduin siihen, että Jokerilla tosiaan alkaa avorahastus. Onhan siitä ollut puhetta silloin sun tällöin, mutta ei minua ole tavoittanut sellainen tieto, että tuo tosiaan alkaa nyt elokuussa. Tai jos on, olen sen jo unohtanut. No, en ole kohderyhmääkään kai.




> Tämä on juuri tämän seudun joukkoliikenteen perinteinen markkinointimalli: miksi tehdä asioita hyvin, kun asiat voi tehdä paljon huonomminkin vähäisemmällä vaivalla?


Olipa hyvin kiteytetty!




> 339-DF voisi varmaan taas tähän väliin kertoa pari tarinaa ihmisistä, jotka seisovat huputetuilla ratikkapysäkeillä odottamassa ratikkaa, joka ei koskaan tule.


Haluatko kuulla vaikkapa niistä ihmisistä, jotka viikonloppuna odottivat Stockan pysäkillä Aleksilla nelosta ja seiskaa? Kiveystyöt valmiit, rata ajokelpoinen, museoliikenne kulki siitä mutta linjaliikenne ei. Perustelu: HSL oli _tiedottanut_, että linjaliikenne on poikkeusreitillä maanantaihin asti. No, olihan se pysäkkikilpi huputettu nätisti, mutta kyllä lähes jokaisella kierroksella tuossa oli odottajia. Huutelin sitten sieltä avoperävaunusta, että menkää rautatieaseman pysäkille. Tiedotusta sekin... Eikö olisi ollut parempi vaan aloittaa linjaliikenne heti, kun se oli mahdollista? Viedä vaikka sinne rautatieaseman pysäkille joku postimerkin kokoinen plakaatti, että ne linjat, jotka eivät yleensä kulje tästä ja joita te kuitenkaan ette odota tässä, eivät kuljekaan tästä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Perustelu: HSL oli _tiedottanut_, että linjaliikenne on poikkeusreitillä maanantaihin asti. -- Eikö olisi ollut parempi vaan aloittaa linjaliikenne heti, kun se oli mahdollista?


Ei liity enää Jokeriin; tarkoitus oli vain saada esimerkkejä siitä, miten ihmisille tiedottaminen tosiaan ei mene vähällä vaivalla läpi. Mutta kyllä minusta hyvän tiedottamisen kulmakivi on aina, että se mikä on ulos kerrottu, siitä myös pidetään kiinni. Eli ei poikkeuksien poikkeuksia. Se vain se poikkeuksista tiedottaminen ylipäätään pitäisi tehdä paremmin. Sitä en osaa suoraan sanoa, miten. Vaatisi enemmän perehtymistä ihmisten tapoihin omaksua näitä asioita. Voi olla, että asia olisi niinkin pienestä kiinni kuin että pysäkillä olisi myös A-ständi mahdollisimman blokkaavasti, jossa poikkeusreitit selitettäisiin. Tällaisille pitäisi myös kehittää joitakin vakiopaikkoja ja -tapoja. Ja ennen kaikkea niitä pitäisi ihan testata rutkasti: laittaa ja selvittää, kuinka moni huomasi.

Mutta alkuperäiseen aiheeseen: kuulutuksia puoltaisi pelkästään jo sekin seikka, että meissä on paljon eroja sen suhteen, miten omaksumme visuaalisia ja auditiivisia asioita. Siksi jos vain asioista on mahdollista kertoa myös kuulutuksin järkevästi, se kannattaa tehdä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta kyllä minusta hyvän tiedottamisen kulmakivi on aina, että se mikä on ulos kerrottu, siitä myös pidetään kiinni. Eli ei poikkeuksien poikkeuksia.


Näin on. Eli tiedotetaan alunperin, että poikkeusreitti alkaa silloin-ja-silloin ja että linjat palaavat omille reiteilleen niin pian kuin se suinkin on mahdollista. Ja vedetään lippusiimalla koko pysäkkialue kiinni (joo, myös Aleksilla), niin johan huomaa tyhmempikin, että jotain on pielessä. Ne lippusiimat on myös nopeat poistaa sitten, kun taas liikenne kulkee. Jolloin toki pannaan ulos myös uusi tiedote siitä, että linjat ovat palanneet omille reiteilleen.

Poikkeuksen poikkeukset ne vasta kamalia ovatkin  tiedota nyt siinä sitten, että 3B ja 3T ovat jatkossa 2 ja 3, eikä reitit muutu, kun 3 on heti aluksi poikkeusreitillä...

Tuosta vakiopaikka-asiasta on kokemusta New Yorkista. Siellä tiedotteet lätkitään ihan joka paikkaan pitkin asemia ja junia, joten niitä vaan ei voi olla huomaamatta. Ja se lätkintä tehdään ainakin viikkoa ennen, joten päivittäismatkustaja ehtii lukea sen monta kertaa tylsän matkansa aikana. Tiedotteet noudattavat myös tiukasti tiettyä kaavaa, jossa linjatunnukset, ne pallerot, näkyvät ylhäällä isolla ja samoin ylhäällä näkyy, mitä aikaa poikkeus koskee (weekend, night, all day jne). Siispä tiedät, että jos aiot käyttää kakkosta sunnuntaina, lue tuo tiedote. Jos et aio, ei tarvitse vaivautua.

----------


## lkrt

HSL:n tiedotus on kyllä aika kauheaa. Jokerin avorahastuksesta ei ole ollut pienintäkään puhetta. Enemmän oli silloinkin kun CapaCity tai Hessin tuplanivel oli täällä testauksessa. Viimeistään nyt olisi aika tiedottaa muutoksista, onhan tässä vielä viikko aikaa.

Tiedotuksen tasoa kuvastaa minusta hyvin se, että hiljattain bongasin jostain bussista ilmoituksen "h47 lakkautetaan xx.xx.xxxx" ja "Metroliikenne ei kulje Kulosaaren ja Ruoholahden välillä 14.-22.7.2012".

----------


## SD202

> Haluatko kuulla vaikkapa niistä ihmisistä, jotka viikonloppuna odottivat Stockan pysäkillä Aleksilla nelosta ja seiskaa? Kiveystyöt valmiit, rata ajokelpoinen, museoliikenne kulki siitä mutta linjaliikenne ei. Perustelu: HSL oli _tiedottanut_, että linjaliikenne on poikkeusreitillä maanantaihin asti. No, olihan se pysäkkikilpi huputettu nätisti, mutta kyllä lähes jokaisella kierroksella tuossa oli odottajia. Huutelin sitten sieltä avoperävaunusta, että menkää rautatieaseman pysäkille. Tiedotusta sekin... Eikö olisi ollut parempi vaan aloittaa linjaliikenne heti, kun se oli mahdollista? Viedä vaikka sinne rautatieaseman pysäkille joku postimerkin kokoinen plakaatti, että ne linjat, jotka eivät yleensä kulje tästä ja joita te kuitenkaan ette odota tässä, eivät kuljekaan tästä.


Stockan pysäkillä odottelevat eivät kuitenkaan luulleet museoraitiovaunua nelosen tai seiskan vaunuksi? Vanhahko raitiovaunu + tilausajokilvitys ei sekään aina estä vuorovaunua odottavia matkustajia yrittämään kyytiin.  :Very Happy: 

Hyvä psykologinen havainnointipaikka on myös Helsingin rautatieasema. Varikolle menossa oleva juna eli linjakilvet pimeänä sekä mahdollisesti sisävalot myös sammutettu -> ei estä joitain matkustajia kokeilemasta josko ovi aukeaisi painonapista. Ei auennut ovi - edes viidennellä yrittämällä.

----------


## sm3

Niistä kuulutuksista, minulla on yhä vain tunne että turha kaataa kuljettajien niskaan asiaa joka pitäisi hoitaa HSL:n toimesta. Kuulutuksen pitäisi myös tulla suurella volyymilla jotta se kuuluu hälinän keskellä aina ja että ehkä jopa kuulokkeilla kuuntelevat havahtuvat siihen. Mahtaisiko kukaan edes tajuta että joku kuuluttelee ellei ääni ole todella kovalla, lisäksi kuulutuksen pitäisi olla hyvin selkeä ääntämisen ja sisällön osalta että joku siitä jotain ymmärtää. Siksi sen kuulutuksen pitäisi olla ammattilaisen tekemä ja soida nauhalta.

Ne tarrat voisivat tottakai olla hyvin suuret. Bussin koko kyljen ikkunalinjaan saakka voisi peittää kahdella tarralla jotka molemmat kertoisisivat kuvina bussissa olevan avorahastus ja keskiovella myös lipunleimauslaite, ja tekstinä että sisäänkäynti keskeltä aina jos ei osta paperista lippua kuljettajalta. 

Jopa bussin keulassa voisi olla tarra joka kertoisi kuvana että sisään keskiovesta. Samoin pysäkeillä olisi isot ilmotukset kaikilla seinillä ulko- ja sisäpuolella sekä selkät ohjeet jotka jopa idiootti ainakin lähes ymmärtäisi. Linjakilvessä voisi vaihdella vuorotellen avorahastus teksti ja määränpää.

Nuolia ei ehkä huomaa tai tajua paniikissa ovea kohti ryntäilevä matkustaja.

Sisällä olisi myös opastustarroja penkkien selkänojissa siltä varalta että joku ei ulkona huomannut tarroja, näitä tarroja olisi varastossa muutaman viikon uusimis tarpeisiin jotta ne voidaan uusia kun huomataan että niitä on revitty.

Kaikki tämä voisi olla ne ensimmäiset pari viikkoa käytössä. Ainoastaan pysäkeille jäisi tarrat pysyvästi kahden viikon tai kuukauden päästä aloituksesta.

----------


## 339-DF

Yritin katsoa aikataulukirjasta tietoa tuosta avorahastuksesta. Ei löydy ainakaan 550:n aikataulun yhteydestä eikä liikennemuutoksista. Onko sitä siellä missään?!

----------


## Prompter

Jokeri-pysäkeille on asennettu isoja infotauluja, joissa kerrotaan Jokerin avorahastuksesta. 

http://i.imgur.com/AkBa7fi.jpg

----------


## citybus

Odotan jo kauhistuksella sitä, miten jengi alkaa pikkuhiljaa tunkea kaikkiin busseihin myös keskiovesta tai ei näytä lippuaan kortinlukiajlle. Voi sitä riemua, kun saat kerta toisensa jälkeen selitellä että joo joo, jokerilla tämä on kyllä mahdollista, mutta tämä on neljäkolmonen...  :Mad:

----------


## sm3

Koska tuo laitettiin jo nyt niin on odotettavissa että ihmiset käsittävät sen niin että 550 linjan busseissa alkaa se keskiovesta meneminen heti kun tuossa on päivämäärä ainostaan sille ettei tarvitse korttia enää näyttää muttei sille koska keskiovea saa alkaa käyttämään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jokeri-pysäkeille on asennettu isoja infotauluja, joissa kerrotaan Jokerin avorahastuksesta. 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/AkBa7fi.jpg


Siis Jokeribusseissa on osittainen avorahastus, ei avorahastus, kuten raitiovaunuissa, junissa ja metroissa. On nimittäin eri asia oppia, että bussiin saa mennä sisään kaikista ovista kuin että on valikoima ovia, joista saa ja joista ei saa mennä. Eli jos ollaan täsmällisiä, bussissa on nyt kolmenlaisia ovia: etuovesta saavat mennä kaikki, keskiovesta ne, joilla on ennakkoon maksettu lippu, kausilippu tai matkakortti, jonka kanssa käyttää arvoa. Takaovesta ei saa mennä sisään kukaan. Erittäin yksinkertaista tämä avorahastus! Mitenkähän loppujen lopuksi on, jouduttaako vai hidastaako tämä pysäkkiaikoja. Ymmärrän tekniset järjestelyt, mutta...

Antero

----------


## bussifriikki

Saapi nähdä alkaako pummilla kulkeminen lisääntyä. Täyteen bussiin on varmaan aika helppo livahtaa ilman lippua keskiovesta.




> Koska tuo laitettiin jo nyt niin on odotettavissa että ihmiset käsittävät sen niin että 550 linjan busseissa alkaa se keskiovesta meneminen heti kun tuossa on päivämäärä ainostaan sille ettei tarvitse korttia enää näyttää muttei sille koska keskiovea saa alkaa käyttämään.


Häh?

----------


## sm3

> Saapi nähdä alkaako pummilla kulkeminen lisääntyä. Täyteen bussiin on varmaan aika helppo livahtaa ilman lippua keskiovesta.


Nykyäänkin ihmisiä livahtaa ruuhkassa pummilla bussiin keski- ja takaovista. Tämän nyt tulevan muutokset ansioista heidän ei tarvitse edes livahtaa vaan voivat astua sisään bussiin ihan rennosti koska ihmiset olettavat tyypillä olevan kausikortti kun ei mitään leimaa.




> Häh?


Täh?  :Laughing:  

Siinä lukee että bussiin voit nousta etu- ja keskiovesta koska siellä on *nyt* matkakortinlukija ja kertalippuja saa normaalisti kuljettajalta jos tarvis. Sitten on maininta että kausikorttia ei enää tarvitse leimata (12.8.2013 alkaen). 

Eli bussiin voi nyt jo nousta myös keskeltä mutta kausikortti tulee leimata 12.8.2013 asti silti, niin sen voisi joku käsittää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Saapi nähdä alkaako pummilla kulkeminen lisääntyä.


Lisääntyy tietysti. Samalla lisääntyvät toivottavasti tarkastuksetkin.




> Siis Jokeribusseissa on osittainen avorahastus, ei avorahastus, kuten raitiovaunuissa, junissa ja metroissa.


Mäkin ihmettelin tuota infojulistetta. Joko noissa busseissa ei pitäisi olla tuollaista hankalaa kiivettävää pikkutakaovea ollenkaan, tai sitten siitäkin pitäisi saada mennä sisään teoriassa  kuka sinne nyt muutenkaan haluaa kavuta? Mutta tuollainen sisään sieltä, ulos täältä, tuosta molempiin suuntiin ja illalla klo 21 jälkeen vain tästä ja ehkä tuosta on kuin suoraan 1970-80-lukujen ratikoista, jolloin piti valita kulkuovi sen mukaan, mikä ratikkamalli on kyseessä ja sattuuko siellä juuri silloin olemaan rahastaja vai ei.

Voi kunpa HSL olisi vaatinut Jokerille sellaisia busseja, joissa kaksilehtiselle takaovelle asti on matala lattia!

----------


## bussifriikki

> Voi kunpa HSL olisi vaatinut Jokerille sellaisia busseja, joissa kaksilehtiselle takaovelle asti on matala lattia!


Lion's City LL tai vastaava olisi ollut hyvä.

----------


## Karosa

> Lion's City LL tai vastaava olisi ollut hyvä.


Mutta 339-DF ei mielestäni rajoittanut käsitettä telibussiin, joten nivel olisi ollut paras vaihtoehto 550:lle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Siis Jokeribusseissa on osittainen avorahastus, ei avorahastus, kuten raitiovaunuissa, junissa ja metroissa.


No niin no. Avorahastus määritelmällisesti tarkoittaa mielestäni sitä, ettei kuljettaja tarkasta lippua. Siihen riittää yksikin ovi, josta voi mennä kuljettajan ohi. Takaoven nousukielto taas ei liity enää millään tavoin siihen, onko rahastus avo- vai suljettua mallia.

----------


## vristo

Göteborgissa keskustabussiliikenteessä busseihin voi nousta kaikista ovista, myös takaovesta, oli sitten kyse mistä bussityypistä tahansa. Itse testasin, kuinka sujuvasti päästään kyytiin LE-tyyppiseen telibussiin ja voin vakuuttaa, ettei siinä ole mitään ongelmaa.  

Omasta mielestäni Bussi-Jokerillakin tulisi sallia myös takaoven käyttö, kumpaankin suuntaan. Kuljettaja kyllä pystyy valvomaan kaikkia ovia ovikameroillaan. 

Katsotaan, miten kokeilu sujuu. Jos sujuu hyvin, mielestäni ko. käytäntö tulisi ulottaa myös muuhun bussiliikenteeseen, kuten Göteborgissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Göteborgissa keskustabussiliikenteessä busseihin voi nousta kaikista ovista, myös takaovesta, ...
> 
> Omasta mielestäni Bussi-Jokerillakin tulisi sallia myös takaoven käyttö, kumpaankin suuntaan.


Olen aivan samaa mieltä. Ja tämä mielipide on sentään kuljettajalta, joka on ajanut myös 550:ä ja ihan varmasti tietää, miten se toimii.

Sillä mikähän tässä nyt on oleellista, sujuva liikenne vain pummien pongailu? Tietenkin on pidettävä pummilla matkustamiseen tiukkaa linjaa, mutta ihan taatusti rahassa laskettuna on parempi pitää linjan kiertonopeus kunnossa. Saadaan enemmän niitä maksaviakin asiakkaita eikä jouduta maksamaan lisävuoroista, jotka maksavat enemmän kuin muutaman pummin sakottaminen tuottaa.

Antero

----------


## santeri82

> Nykyäänkin ihmisiä livahtaa ruuhkassa pummilla bussiin keski- ja takaovista. Tämän nyt tulevan muutokset ansioista heidän ei tarvitse edes livahtaa vaan voivat astua sisään bussiin ihan rennosti koska ihmiset olettavat tyypillä olevan kausikortti kun ei mitään leimaa.
> 
> 
> Täh?  
> 
> Siinä lukee että bussiin voit nousta etu- ja keskiovesta koska siellä on *nyt* matkakortinlukija ja kertalippuja saa normaalisti kuljettajalta jos tarvis. Sitten on maininta että kausikorttia ei enää tarvitse leimata (12.8.2013 alkaen). 
> 
> Eli bussiin voi nyt jo nousta myös keskeltä mutta kausikortti tulee leimata 12.8.2013 asti silti, niin sen voisi joku käsittää.



Ainakin maanantaina ajellessani Jokerilla iltavuoroa, tuli matkustajia jo uusien opasteiden innoittamina ties mistä ovesta sisään ja osa vain käveli etuovestakin sisälle näyttämättä lippua. En jaksanut alkaa rähjäämään, vaan ajattelin että menköön ns."siirtymäajan" piikkiin, kun oletettavasti julisteista ei oltu bongattu siihen painettua päivämäärää.

Toivottavasti HSL aloittaa tehotarkastukset heti uuden Jokeriajan alusta, jotta pummilla matkustaminen ei lisäänny. Tähänkin saakka on ko.linjalla ollut noita liputta yrittäviä vaikka kuinka paljon.

Muuten, puhutaanko jatkossa Jokerista vai runkolinjasta?

----------


## sm3

Tiedoitteen otsikossa pitäisi lukea "12.8.2013 alkaen linjalla 550 on voimassa seuraavat muutokset". HSL yliarvoi rajusti matkustajat ja heidän tiedon sisäistämis kykynsä. Se että päivämäärä muutoksille on ihan lopussa ja vielä suluissa on minusta vähän omituista, kun sen pitäisi olla otsikossa isolla ja selkeästi jotta se tulee varmasti luetuksi.

----------


## vristo

Omasta mielestäni ensisijaisia keinoja HSL-bussiliikenteen sujuvoittamiseksi:

-Avorahastus ja kaikista ovista sisään ja ulos
-Tekstiviestilipput käyttöön koko HSL-liikenteessä
-Vahvat etuudet (liikennevalot ja joukkoliikennekaistat), joilla vähennetään muun liikenteen aiheuttamia hidastumia

----------


## Karosa

> -Tekstiviestilipput käyttöön koko HSL-liikenteessä


Olen sitä mieltä että tämä koko huijaus voitaisiin poistaa, olen kuullut ja eräässä facebook-ryhmässä nähnyt miten paljon tätä väärinkäytetään, joko poistaa koko systeemi tai sitten parantaa sitä siten, ettei sitä voi huijata.  :Laughing:

----------


## santeri82

> Omasta mielestäni ensisijaisia keinoja HSL-bussiliikenteen sujuvoittamiseksi:
> 
> -Tekstiviestilipput käyttöön koko HSL-liikenteessä


Onhan tuo perin kummallista, että sinänsä hyvä idea on pilattu sillä, että se kelpaa vain osalla linjoista. Matkustajalle ei esimerkiksi "metron liityntälinja" sano juuri yhtään mitään, vaan kuvitellaan että kaikki metroaseman/asemien ohi kulkevat linjat ovat sellaisia. Kyllähän tuo lippu kannattaa ehdottomasti laajentaa koskemaan kaikkia liikennevälineitä ja linjoja, sekä mahdollisuus ostaa lippu myös eri vyöhykkeille. 

Tällä hetkellähän tilanne on vähän sama, kuin että kaupassa saisit maksaa maitopurkin pankkikortilla, mutta piimäpurkin ostamiseen tarvitsisit käteistä rahaa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Olen sitä mieltä että tämä koko huijaus voitaisiin poistaa


"Huijausta" on tapahtunut myös toiseen suuntaan. Tiedän tapauksen, jossa matkustaja tilasi tekstiviestilipun hyvissä ajoin. Tämän jälkeen pysäkillä seistessä vieläpä vastasi tulleeseen puheluun, puhui koko ajan puhelimessa, nousi puhelimessa puhuen raitiovaunuun, kunnes jo valmiiksi vaunun sisällä olleet tarkastajat tulivat tarkistamaan lippua, jolloin lopetti puhelun ja kaivoi kännykän näytölle saapuneen tekstiviestilipun. Tarkastajat väittivät, että matkustaja tilasi lipun siinä puhelun lopettamisen jälkeen. Vastalauseet eivät auttaneet, vaan sakkolappu kirjoitettiin. Matkustaja teki valituksen HSL:lle, mutta valitus ei mennyt läpi.

Matkustaja joutui maksamaan sakkomaksun. Systeemissä vaikuttaisi olevan jonkinlainen matkustajan oikeusturvan romuttava aukko. Tämä matkustaja on sittemmin siirtynyt pääasiassa yksityisauton käyttöön, joskaan en tiedä onko tapauksella ollut vaikutusta päätökseen.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Olen sitä mieltä että tämä koko huijaus voitaisiin poistaa, olen kuullut ja eräässä facebook-ryhmässä nähnyt miten paljon tätä väärinkäytetään, joko poistaa koko systeemi tai sitten parantaa sitä siten, ettei sitä voi huijata.


En ole tekstiviestilippua käyttänyt tai muutenkaan nähnyt, mutta tietääkseni tekstiviestilipussa on tarkistekoodi, jonka perusteella tarkastajat voivat nähdä lipun todellisen voimassaoloajan tai ainakin katsoa, vastaavatko lipussa lukevat selkokieliset voimassaolotiedot lipulla lukevaa tarkistetta.

Käyttäjän nähtäväksi tarkoitettujen voimassaolotietojen muokkaaminen ei siis saa lippua menemään tarkistuksesta läpi, ja uuden kelvollisen tarkisteen laskeminen taas on matkustajan kannalta käytännössä mahdotonta. Tekstiviestilipun muokkaaminen ennen tarkastusta onkin ajanhukkaa, vaikka urbaanilegendat kertoisivat mitä tahansa.

Bussien kuljettajat eivät toki voi tarkistetta tutkia, mutta eipä paperilippujakaan kovin tarkasti tutkita bussiin noustessa.

----------


## vristo

> olen kuullut ja eräässä facebook-ryhmässä nähnyt miten paljon tätä väärinkäytetään


Kerrohan tästä tarkemmin. Pysytäänkö siis huijaamaan lipuntarkastajiakin? Ja miten?

----------


## Karosa

> Kerrohan tästä tarkemmin. Pysytäänkö siis huijaamaan lipuntarkastajiakin? Ja miten?


Noniin, lipuntarkastajia. Jos tuo otetaan käyttöön, niin sitten varmaan pitää palkata lisää lipuntarkastajiakin? Epäilen, että kyydissäsi ei ole ollut kovinkaan moneen kertaan tarkastajia, verrattuna siihen kuinka moni ehtisi siinä välillä mennä yhdellä maksetulla tekstiviesti lipulla.

Aika helppoa tuo viestin edelleen lähettäminen, ja lähettäjän nimen muokkaaminen on.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Aika helppoa tuo viestin edelleen lähettäminen, ja lähettäjän nimen muokkaaminen on.


Tai jos käyttää sovellusta lipun feikkaamiseen.

----------


## vristo

> Noniin, lipuntarkastajia. Jos tuo otetaan käyttöön, niin sitten varmaan pitää palkata lisää lipuntarkastajiakin? Epäilen, että kyydissäsi ei ole ollut kovinkaan moneen kertaan tarkastajia, verrattuna siihen kuinka moni ehtisi siinä välillä mennä yhdellä maksetulla tekstiviesti lipulla.


Ilman muuta; lipuntarkastajia lisää. Ja aktiivisemmin busseihin (kuten nyt Bussi-Jokerilla tapahtuukin).

Teesini olivat lähinnä keinoja bussien pysäkkiaikojen lyhentämiseksi ja siten osaltaan sujuvoittamaan bussien liikennöintiä.




> Aika helppoa tuo viestin edelleen lähettäminen, ja lähettäjän nimen muokkaaminen on.


Lipuntarkastajilla on keinonsa tekstiviestilipun aitouden tarkastamiseksi.

Kuskina mä en katso muutakuin, että jokin sellainen on (sellaisella linjalla, jossa tekstiviestiliput kelpaavat) tai valistan matkustajaa sen kelpoisuudesta (jos pyrkii kyytiin sellaisella linjalla, jossa tekstiviestiliput eivät kelpaa).

Matkustajahan vastaa itse siitä, että hänellä on matkaansa oikeuttava, voimassaoleva lippu.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Muuten, puhutaanko jatkossa Jokerista vai runkolinjasta?


Allaoleva tiedote Hsl:n sivuilta, eli Jokeri-brändi siis poistuu 12.8.2013 alkaen. 




> Linjan 550 jokeribussit vaihtuvat oransseiksi runkolinjabusseiksi. Busseissa on matkakortinlukija myös keskiosassa, ja matkakortin käyttäjät voivat nousta bussiin sekä etu- että keskiovista. Kertalippuja saa edelleen kuljettajalta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Matkustajahan vastaa itse siitä, että hänellä on matkaansa oikeuttava, voimassaoleva lippu.


Mikä ei kuitenkaan poista kuljettajan velvollisuutta valvoa maksaneisuutta.

----------


## vristo

> Mikä ei kuitenkaan poista kuljettajan velvollisuutta valvoa maksaneisuutta.


Tekstiviestilipun kysessä ollessa, mä en kyllä ala asiakkaiden käynnyköitä räpläämään. Mulle riittää, että sellainen näytetään (jossa näkyy voimassaoloaika).

----------


## 339-DF

> Allaoleva tiedote Hsl:n sivuilta, eli Jokeri-brändi siis poistuu 12.8.2013 alkaen.


Tuskin siellä silti pysäkkikatoksia vaihdetaan?




> Mikä ei kuitenkaan poista kuljettajan velvollisuutta valvoa maksaneisuutta.


Ei kai tuo koske Jokeria enää 12.8. alkaen?

Mitkä ovat seuraukset kuljettajalle, jos bussista löytyy (paljon) liputta matkustavia?




> "Huijausta" on tapahtunut myös toiseen suuntaan. Tiedän tapauksen, jossa matkustaja tilasi tekstiviestilipun hyvissä ajoin. Tämän jälkeen pysäkillä seistessä vieläpä vastasi tulleeseen puheluun, puhui koko ajan puhelimessa, nousi puhelimessa puhuen raitiovaunuun, kunnes jo valmiiksi vaunun sisällä olleet tarkastajat tulivat tarkistamaan lippua, jolloin lopetti puhelun ja kaivoi kännykän näytölle saapuneen tekstiviestilipun. Tarkastajat väittivät, että matkustaja tilasi lipun siinä puhelun lopettamisen jälkeen. Vastalauseet eivät auttaneet, vaan sakkolappu kirjoitettiin. Matkustaja teki valituksen HSL:lle, mutta valitus ei mennyt läpi.


En ymmärrä, miten tämä on mahdollista. Eikö viestissä näy saapumisaika? Minä en kyllä olisi antanut periksi.

Kerran tilasin tuon lipun eikä se tullut, vaikka odotin ratikkaa useamman minuutin. Oli jotain häikkää jossain. Onneksi oli matkakortilla arvoa, joten maksoin sitten sillä. Soitto HSL:ään ja kertoivat jostain systeemiviasta. Lupasivat hyvittää ostamani lipun, joka ei koskaan tullut, matkapuhelinlaskulle. En tiedä, hyvittivätkö. Palvelu oli silti asiallista, mutta ei se epätietoisuus siinä pysäkillä ja vaunun saapuessa kovin kivalta tuntunut eikä ole erityisemmin rohkaissut käyttämään tekstarilippua sen jälkeen.

Silti olen sitä mieltä, että sen kelpoisuutta ilman muuta on laajennettava niin, että se käy koko HSL-alueella kaikissa liikennevälineissä ja että kännykkään voi tilata myös lastenlipun, seutulipun jne.




> Lion's City LL tai vastaava olisi ollut hyvä.


Näyttää ainakin kuvissa oikein hyvältä. Ei kai mikään estäisi HSL:ää vaatimasta tietyntyyppistä bussia tietylle linjalle. Saahan niitä jokainen liikennöitsijä vapaasti ostaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei kai tuo koske Jokeria enää 12.8. alkaen?


Avorahastuskokeilun aikana ei toki koske.

----------


## santeri82

> Mitkä ovat seuraukset kuljettajalle, jos bussista löytyy (paljon) liputta matkustavia?


Tietääkseni kuljettajaa ei sanktioda tällaisesta, vaan asiakkaalle kirjoitetaan normaalin käytännön mukaan tarkastusmaksu. Varsinkin kuntarajan ylittävillä linjoilla on kuljettajan mahdoton seurata kuka on ostanut sisäisen lipun ja kuka seutulipun. Pitäisi laittaa auto rajalla parkkiin ja tarkistaa liput uudemman kerran. Tällaiseen ei vain aikataulut anna myöden.

Itse kyllä tarkistan sisään tulevilta matkustajilta liput, mutta ruuhka-aikaan on mahdoton huomata, jos joku livahtaa keski- tai takaovesta sisään maksamatta.






> Silti olen sitä mieltä, että sen kelpoisuutta ilman muuta on laajennettava niin, että se käy koko HSL-alueella kaikissa liikennevälineissä ja että kännykkään voi tilata myös lastenlipun, seutulipun jne.


Tuossahan olisi mobiilisovellus paikallaan, josta olisi helppo tilata haluamansa lippu ilman, että tarvitsee muistaa tilauskoodeja ja numeroita.

----------


## iiko

> Näyttää ainakin kuvissa oikein hyvältä. Ei kai mikään estäisi HSL:ää vaatimasta tietyntyyppistä bussia tietylle linjalle. Saahan niitä jokainen liikennöitsijä vapaasti ostaa.


En oikein usko, että HSL voi määrittää, että jollekin linjalle ostetaan joku tietynmerkkinen ja -mallinen bussi. Tällaisessa on aina se vaara, että suositaan jotain liikennöitsijää. En tiedä, mutta voisin kuvitella, että liikennöitsijöillä on omia diilejään autonvalmistajien kanssa, jolloin saanevat jotain etuja siitä, että tilaavat pitkiä sarjoja samalta firmalta.

----------


## santeri82

Helsingin Sanomat näkyy kirjoittavan vielä Jokeribussista

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Jokeribuss...a1375925447412

Sanaa runkolinja ei mainita kertaakaan ko.jutussa.

----------


## obmaR

> Mikä ei kuitenkaan poista kuljettajan velvollisuutta valvoa maksaneisuutta.


Tämän suhteen on syytä olla hyvin varovainen. Kuljettajan velvollisuus valvoa maksaneisuutta kuuluu menneeseen maailmaan, jolloin kuljettaja oli vielä jonkinlaisessa auktoriteettiasemassa suhteessa matkustajiin. Vanhemmat kolleegat ovat kertoneet, että tällainenkin maailmanaika on ollut olemassa. Nykyäänhän tilanne on niin huono, että kun aamulla toivottelet ihmisille hyvää huomenta - niin reaktiot on sitä luokkaa että hyvä on ettei syljetä naamalle. Kuljettajan on aina syytä arvioida tapauskohtaisesti miten menettelee, jos huomaa liputtoman matkustajan tai vanhan lipun. Missään tapauksessa ei pidä poistua kuljettajan paikalta matkustamoon vaatimaan maksua. Silloin saattaa tulla nyrkistä tai puukosta tms. Kuljettajan työturvallisuus menee aina tilaajan lipputulojen edelle. Tarkastajien määrän reilua lisäystä kannatan. Kustannusten kattamiseksi tarkastusmaksua voidaan nostaa tarvittavan korkealle - eihän tämä mitään hyväntekeväisyyttä ole kuitenkaan. Rekrytointi luulisi olevan helppoa satojentuhansien työttömien maassa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Helsingin Sanomat näkyy kirjoittavan vielä Jokeribussista -- Sanaa runkolinja ei mainita kertaakaan ko.jutussa.


Ei kannata tästä vetää vielä mitään johtopäätöksiä, koska Hesari kirjoittaa niin kahdesta mahdollisesta syystä: 1) se on lukijoille tuttu, toisin kuin runkolinja, 2) toimittajat eivät vaan osaa.

----------


## aki

> Ei kannata tästä vetää vielä mitään johtopäätöksiä, koska Hesari kirjoittaa niin kahdesta mahdollisesta syystä: 1) se on lukijoille tuttu, toisin kuin runkolinja, 2) toimittajat eivät vaan osaa.


Mun mielestä on ihan hyvä kun puhutaan jokerista, sehän se kuitenkin matkustajien mielissä edelleenkin on. Sitten kun oranssi-brändätyt runkolinjat lisääntyvät, niin kannattaa alkaa käyttämään yleisemmin nimitystä runkolinja.

----------


## ipeniemela

En nyt keksinyt muuta ketjua johon kirjoittaa tämä, mutta montako noista Nobinan Jokerivolvoista on vielä Jokeriväreissä ja aiotaanko ne kaikki pitää ajossa muilla Nobinan linjoilla jatkossa?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En nyt keksinyt muuta ketjua johon kirjoittaa tämä, mutta montako noista Nobinan Jokerivolvoista on vielä Jokeriväreissä ja aiotaanko ne kaikki pitää ajossa muilla Nobinan linjoilla jatkossa?


En osaa vastata sulle, mutta raportoin vain, että 453 nähty tänään 550:llä HSL-sinisessä.

Itselleni heräsi ennemminkin mielenkiinto siitä, että onko Nobina luopunut nyt kokonaan yhtiöväreihin maalaamisesta HSL-alueella? HSL:hän ei käsittääkseni edelleenkään vaadi käytettyjen bussien maalaamista tilaajaväreihin. Turhaahan sen Nobina-värityksen käyttö minusta on, mutta ainakin HSL-värityksen alkuaikoina siihenkin vielä maalattiin käytettyjä busseja. Ainakin h55:llä olen niitä nähnyt. Ja uskoisin, että HSL-väreissä on myös jo hitunen positiivista karmaa, joilla voi saada matkustajien laatuarviot himpun ylöspäin. Jossain vaiheessa ei-HSL-värit kun alkavat leimautua kaikkein vanhimpien rotiskojen väreiksi.

Ilmeisesti vanhoista Jokeri-busseista on myös Helmi-laitteet otettu jo irti, koska sisätilan näytöt eivät näyttäneet pysäkkejä. (Vai eikö laite vain ollut päällä?)

----------


## Bussipoika

> En nyt keksinyt muuta ketjua johon kirjoittaa tämä, mutta montako noista Nobinan Jokerivolvoista on vielä Jokeriväreissä ja aiotaanko ne kaikki pitää ajossa muilla Nobinan linjoilla jatkossa?


Ainakin joku osa Jokerivolvoista ajaa jo nyt s109:ää ja 5 kappaletta Jokerivolvoja menee vuoden 2014 alussa h79:lle, kun linjan liikennöitsijä vaihtuu Nobinaksi.

----------


## Karosa

> mutta montako noista Nobinan Jokerivolvoista on vielä Jokeriväreissä


Noista autoista 448, 453, 460, 470, 471, 472, 473, 474, 475 on HSL-tilaajaväreissä, muut lienee vielä Jokeri-väreissä, ellei osa maalattavana.

----------


## Lauri Räty

Heinäkuun lopussa vuonna 2006 kaikki 29 Jokeri-bussia olivat valmiita aloittamaan yhden aikakauden Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteessä. Se aikakausi loppuu kuluvan liikennöintivuorokauden päättyessä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Se aikakausi loppuu kuluvan liikennöintivuorokauden päättyessä.


Ikävää. Kyllä oranssivalkoiset kalpenevat raikkaan ja tyylikkään Jokeri-värin rinnalla.

----------


## aki

Mitenkä mä muistelen nähneeni kuvan jossa uusien jokeri-scalojen etulinjakilven numero 550 oli valkoinen oranssilla pohjalla? Nyt metrossa oli kuva scalasta jonka etulinjakilven numero oli hailakan sinisellä ja oranssilla taustalla! Tämä sininen versio ei kyllä näyttänyt erottuvan kovin hyvin.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Mitenkä mä muistelen nähneeni kuvan jossa uusien jokeri-scalojen etulinjakilven numero 550 oli valkoinen oranssilla pohjalla?


Muistat varsin hyvin koska monta Scalaa tuli vastaan samanlaisella kilvellä aamupäivällä. Olikohan 550:n uudesta sisäänmenosysteemistä tiedotettu vai onko ihminen yksinkertaisesti vähä-älyinen? Yhtä lukuunottamatta kaikki menivät sisään etuovesta ja näyttivät kortin lukijalle Leppävaara-Huopalahti-välillä kun menin. Pysäkeillä informaatiomatiota on reilusti ja asiasta on jankattu Hesaria myöten..

----------


## bussifriikki

> Olikohan 550:n uudesta sisäänmenosysteemistä tiedotettu vai onko ihminen yksinkertaisesti vähä-älyinen? Yhtä lukuunottamatta kaikki menivät sisään etuovesta ja näyttivät kortin lukijalle Leppävaara-Huopalahti-väli


Ei sitä heti opi, kun on bussiin tähän asti menty vain edestä.

----------


## aki

> Olikohan 550:n uudesta sisäänmenosysteemistä tiedotettu vai onko ihminen yksinkertaisesti vähä-älyinen? Yhtä lukuunottamatta kaikki menivät sisään etuovesta ja näyttivät kortin lukijalle Leppävaara-Huopalahti-välillä kun menin. Pysäkeillä informaatiomatiota on reilusti ja asiasta on jankattu Hesaria myöten..


Ihmiset ovat yleensä tapojensa orjia, voi kestää pitkään ennenkuin matkustajat sisäistävät uuden käytännön. Lisäksi keskioven käyttöön vaikuttaa ehkä se, ettei kuljettaja aukaise sitä automaattisesti jos ei ketään ole poistumassa. Tällöin matkustajan pitää itse se avata oven vieressä olevasta napista.

----------


## chauffer

> Ihmiset ovat yleensä tapojensa orjia, voi kestää pitkään ennenkuin matkustajat sisäistävät uuden käytännön. Lisäksi keskioven käyttöön vaikuttaa ehkä se, ettei kuljettaja aukaise sitä automaattisesti jos ei ketään ole poistumassa. Tällöin matkustajan pitää itse se avata oven vieressä olevasta napista.


Minä ainakin avasin joka pysäkillä myös keskioven vaikka ketään ei ollut pois jäämässä, ja jos kyytiin pyrkiviä oli useampia. Harva sieltä keskiovesta kuitenkaan kyytiin uskaltautui..  :Laughing:

----------


## joht. Nyman

Montako autoa päivittäinen arkiliikenne Jokerilla sitoo? Mulla ei ole mitään hajua asiasta, mutta jos heitän villinä veikkauksena lukumäärän 30 kpl, olenko pahasti mehtässä?

----------


## pehkonen

> Montako autoa päivittäinen arkiliikenne Jokerilla sitoo? Mulla ei ole mitään hajua asiasta, mutta jos heitän villinä veikkauksena lukumäärän 30 kpl, olenko pahasti mehtässä?


Tarjouskilpailutekstistä napattuna: _Kohde 147 (Bussi-Jokeri) kilpailutetaan kahdella eri vaihtoehdolla siten, että aikataulut ja kalustokierrot laaditaan sekä telibusseille (C-tyyppi) että nivelbusseille (D-tyyppi). Vaihtoehdossa A liikenne hoidetaan 33 telibussilla ja vaihtoehdossa B liikenteen hoitoon tarvitaan 26 nivelbussia._

----------


## elakevaari

Mikä mahtaa olla NYT tuleva käytäntö, jos jedellinen jää rankasti myöhään. Saako ohittaa tai ajetaanko peräkanaa päättärille ja katsotaan missä mennään?

----------


## 339-DF

> Pysäkeillä informaatiomatiota on reilusti ja asiasta on jankattu Hesaria myöten..


En enää nykypäivänä mainitsisi Hesaria tällaisessa yhteydessä. Joskus se oli sanomalehti, jota lukivat "kaikki", mutta nykyään se on yhä vahvemmin vain kivuliasta kuolinkamppailua käyvä, punavihreässä kuplassa elävien hipstereiden temmellyskenttä. En usko, että sen peitto on 550:n matkustajien keskuudessa kovinkaan kattava.

Tuo oviasia muuttuu pikkuhiljaa, jos muuttuu. Ihminen on tapojensa orja. Ja kun siitä etuovestakin yhä edelleen pääsee, ei ole pakkoa muuttaa tapojaan.

----------


## tohpeeri

Miten on mahdollista, että 550:n uusissa busseissa on ilmeisesti vain 48 varsinaista istumapaikkaa? Eikö HSL:n ehdoissa edellytetä teliautoilta vähintään 49 istumapaikkaa? Tätä menoa palataan vuosikymmeniä taaksepäin jos paikkalukua jatkuvasti pienennetään. Eipä taida pahemmin houkutella yksityisautoilijoita siirtymään joukkoliikenteeseen. Kenties ei tähän pyritäkään?

----------


## elakevaari

Vuosia on opetettu mene tästä ja tästä, kuuliainen tekee näin. Tänään on tilanne mene ratikkaan näin, bussiin näin JA runkolinjaan näin, kyllä tavallinen ihminen on ihmeissään puhumattakaan turisteista ja toispaikkakuntalaisista. Vielä on ilmoitettu vartiat ja tarkastajat alkavat liikkua 550:ssa, kitkeäkseen pummilla matkustamisen ( hyvä).

----------


## kivisuo

Nythän voisi sanoa, että Jokerissa pätee sama sääntö kuin metrossa: oranssista ovesta sisään.  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

Täytyy myöntää, että tuo linjatunnus ei ole selkeydessän parasta mahdollista laatua. Toki jo linjakilven ja bussin väristä erottaa, mikä bussi on tulossa. Mutta kun vertaa perinteiseen led-näyttöön, niin ero on aivan huomattava. Perinteisen erottaa helposti jo kaukaa kun taas uutta runkolinjan 550 näyttöä joutuu "tihrustamaan". Jos siis verrataan nimenomaan linjanumeron erotettavuutta.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Täytyy myöntää, että tuo linjatunnus ei ole selkeydessän parasta mahdollista laatua. Toki jo linjakilven ja bussin väristä erottaa, mikä bussi on tulossa.


Eihän sitä erota enää muutaman vuoden päästä siitä punasesta neliöstä linjakilvessä, eikä myöskään väristä, kun runkolinjoja on tullut lisää...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eihän sitä erota enää muutaman vuoden päästä siitä punasesta neliöstä linjakilvessä, eikä myöskään väristä, kun runkolinjoja on tullut lisää...


Voi tosin olla, että muille runkolinjoille laitetaan kilpeen eri taustaväri.

----------


## Madmax

> Täytyy myöntää, että tuo linjatunnus ei ole selkeydessän parasta mahdollista laatua. Toki jo linjakilven ja bussin väristä erottaa, mikä bussi on tulossa. Mutta kun vertaa perinteiseen led-näyttöön, niin ero on aivan huomattava. Perinteisen erottaa helposti jo kaukaa kun taas uutta runkolinjan 550 näyttöä joutuu "tihrustamaan". Jos siis verrataan nimenomaan linjanumeron erotettavuutta.


Kaverini joka on punavihersokea oli missanut bussin kun se oli koeajossa 506:lla ja linjanunero oli punaisella.

----------


## vristo

> Voi tosin olla, että muille runkolinjoille laitetaan kilpeen eri taustaväri.


Voisiko epäselvyyden syynä olla juurikin tuon linjakilven numero-osan metron punertavanoranssi taustaväri, joka 
ikäänkuin "käy päälle" ja "peittää" ohuen ja valkoisen linjanumeron?

Wikipedia kertoo punaisesta mm. seuraavaa:




> Punainen on ihmisen silmän kautta näköhermoon kaikkein voimakkaimman ärsykkeen antava väri. Se ei kuitenkaan pitkän aallonpituutensa ansiosta keskeytä silmän hämäränäköä auttavan näköpurppuran tuotantoa, minkä takia se soveltuu käytettäväksi esimerkiksi auton takavaloissa. Punaista valoa käytetään myös filmikehittämössä.
> 
> On tutkittu, että punaisen värin näkeminen nostaa sykettä.
> 
> Pienikin punaisen värin pilkahdus heikentää koehenkilöiden suoriutumista koetehtävistä ja saa heidät valitsemaan helpompia tehtäviä. Punainen väri tekee ihmisistä arkoja. Ihmiset välttävät punaista väriä.

----------


## chauffer

> Mikä mahtaa olla NYT tuleva käytäntö, jos jedellinen jää rankasti myöhään. Saako ohittaa tai ajetaanko peräkanaa päättärille ja katsotaan missä mennään?


Ohittaa saa jos ei itse ole aikataulusta edellä...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 8:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:57 ----------




> Ei sitä heti opi, kun on bussiin tähän asti menty vain edestä.


Äkkiä ne oppi, tänään oli jo keskiovesta menijöitä niin että jonottivat sieltä sisään ja edestä ei tullut ketään  :Laughing:

----------


## TEP70

> Heinäkuun lopussa vuonna 2006 kaikki 29 Jokeri-bussia olivat valmiita aloittamaan yhden aikakauden Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteessä. Se aikakausi loppuu kuluvan liikennöintivuorokauden päättyessä.


Kuinkahan paljon tuollaisen keskiverto-Jokeribussin mittariin ehti tulla tämän sopimuskauden aikana? Taisi miljoonat paukkua, kun linja ja sopimuskausi olivat niin pitkät.

----------


## Prompter

> Kuinkahan paljon tuollaisen keskiverto-Jokeribussin mittariin ehti tulla tämän sopimuskauden aikana? Taisi miljoonat paukkua, kun linja ja sopimuskausi olivat niin pitkät.


Veikkaan puolisen miljoonaa, koska linja on ruuhkapainotteinen.

Nyky-550:n kausilipun leimaamispakon poistuminen kaipaisi kyllä enemmän tiedottamista.

----------


## JT

> Nyky-550:n kausilipun leimaamispakon poistuminen kaipaisi kyllä enemmän tiedottamista.


Nojaa, ei välttämättä kannata satsata resursseja aivan älyttömästi sellaiseen asiaan, joka korjannee itse itsensä muutaman viikon sisällä, kunhan matkustajat sisäistävät avorahastuksen olemassaolon. Uudistuksesta on kuitenkin infot jokaisella 550:n pysäkillä, kerrottu sanomalehdissä ja Itäkeskuksessa oli ainakin eilen iltapäivällä oppaat tiedottamassa asiasta. En minäkään tohdinnut eilisillä matkoillani aina muistaa ettei etuovi olekaan ainoa sisäänkäynti. Täytyy muistaa myös ettei kuljettaja välttämättä aina avaa pysäkeillä keskiovea, jolloin kynnys matkustajalle pyrkiä keskiovesta sisään nousee jos tämä ei tiedä avaamisnapin olemassaolosta.

----------


## jodo

> Veikkaan puolisen miljoonaa, koska linja on ruuhkapainotteinen.
> 
> Nyky-550:n kausilipun leimaamispakon poistuminen kaipaisi kyllä enemmän tiedottamista.


Ei varmaan jää yhdenkään auton mittari alle Miljoonaan, kilometrejä Jokerilla kertyy todella paljon.

----------


## JT

> Ei varmaan jää yhdenkään auton mittari alle Miljoonaan, kilometrejä Jokerilla kertyy todella paljon.


Se riippuu täysin siitä kuinka paljon HelB aikoo tasata autojensa kilometrejä sopimuskauden aikana. 550:lla on paljon eripituisia ajosarjoja, joissa joku auto liikennöi aivan varhaisaamusta yöhön saakka kun taas jokin auto ajaa vain yhden lähdön aamupiikissä ja yhden iltapäiväpiikissä

----------


## jodo

> Se riippuu täysin siitä kuinka paljon HelB aikoo tasata autojensa kilometrejä sopimuskauden aikana. 550:lla on paljon eripituisia ajosarjoja, joissa joku auto liikennöi aivan varhaisaamusta yöhön saakka kun taas jokin auto ajaa vain yhden lähdön aamupiikissä ja yhden iltapäiväpiikissä


Eiköhän ne kierrä varsin tehokkaasti eri vuoroissa. En näkisi mitään järkeä siinä, että tehtäisiin päinvastoin.

----------


## chauffer

> Ei varmaan jää yhdenkään auton mittari alle Miljoonaan, kilometrejä Jokerilla kertyy todella paljon.


Nobinan Jokereissa ei taida yhdessäkään olla yli miljoonaa, nehän seisoivat 5 ensimmäistä vuotta aina tauot kuljettajan mukana, 3-5 taukoa päivässä ns. pitkissä sarjoissa(siis autolla, aamusta iltaan)  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

> Veikkaan puolisen miljoonaa, koska linja on ruuhkapainotteinen.
> 
> Nyky-550:n kausilipun leimaamispakon poistuminen kaipaisi kyllä enemmän tiedottamista.


Vanhoissa Volvoissa on mittarissa n. 600-700tkm juurikin ruuhkapainon takia. 

Tänään kävin kokeilemassa uutta runkolinja 550:aa,. Olin bussissa jonka puskurissa roikkui toinen 550 ja kun jäin pois niin kolmas tuli minuutin sisään pysäkille. Tässä suhteessa ei siis muutosta aiempaan  :Very Happy:  
Yllätyin kyllä kuinka kuuliaisia ihmiset olivat vilauttamaan lippua keskiovella, vaikka ei olisi pakko. 

Itse bussista ei ole mitään kummempaa mielipidettä, Scala mikä Scala. Etukattoluukku näytti jääneen pois, mutta kyttyrästä se löytyi ja jossain vastaan tulevassa autossa olikin auki.

----------


## sm3

Jossain vaiheessa oli juttua jonkinlaisesta etäliikenneohjauksesta tälle linjalle. Mikähän on tuon projektin tilanne nyt?

----------


## jodo

> Vanhoissa Volvoissa on mittarissa n. 600-700tkm juurikin ruuhkapainon takia.


Niiden ajot ei tosin kestäneet kymmentä vuotta jokerilla.

----------


## Pera

> Miten on mahdollista, että 550:n uusissa busseissa on ilmeisesti vain 48 varsinaista istumapaikkaa?


Sen takia koska haluttiin enemmän seisomatilaa. :Laughing:

----------


## vristo

> Voisiko epäselvyyden syynä olla juurikin tuon linjakilven numero-osan metron punertavanoranssi taustaväri, joka 
> ikäänkuin "käy päälle" ja "peittää" ohuen ja valkoisen linjanumeron?


Täsmennän vielä itse itsensä. Keksin nimittäin yhden syyn tuon etulinjakilven värillisen osan näkyvyysongelmaan: yleensä runkolinjat on numeroitu maailmalla mahdollisimman pienillä numeroilla, kuten 1-10, tai korkeintaan näytössä on kaksinumeroinen luku. Nyt tämä kolminumeroinen linjanumero, "550", joudutaan ahtaamaan liian kapealla fontilla, liian tiiviisti.

----------


## PepeB

> Täsmennän vielä itse itsensä. Keksin nimittäin yhden syyn tuon etulinjakilven värillisen osan näkyvyysongelmaan: yleensä runkolinjat on numeroitu maailmalla mahdollisimman pienillä numeroilla, kuten 1-10, tai korkeintaan näytössä on kaksinumeroinen luku. Nyt tämä kolminumeroinen linjanumero, "550", joudutaan ahtaamaan liian kapealla fontilla, liian tiiviisti.


Vähän valitettavan tiiviiseen se numero on kyllä tungettu. Katselin itse tänään samaa asiaa, kun tulin Itäkeskuksesta 550:lla.  :Smile: 
Ja huomasin, että aika orjallisesti sitä korttia lukijalla käytettiin, vaikka kautta oli voimassa. Kalliita, kultaisia minuutteja meni hukkaan!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bussipoika

> Ja huomasin, että aika orjallisesti sitä korttia lukijalla käytettiin, vaikka kautta oli voimassa. Kalliita, kultaisia minuutteja meni hukkaan!


Mutta tilanne on parantunut eilisestä, jolloin yli 90% ihmisistä tuli etuovesta ja 95% näytti matkakorttia, vaikka kautta voimassa..  :Smile: . 
Tänään aamulla tuli muuten ensimmäiset tarkastajat 550:ssa, taisi olla myös vartija mukana  :Very Happy: .

----------


## ultrix

> Täsmennän vielä itse itsensä. Keksin nimittäin yhden syyn tuon etulinjakilven värillisen osan näkyvyysongelmaan: yleensä runkolinjat on numeroitu maailmalla mahdollisimman pienillä numeroilla, kuten 1-10, tai korkeintaan näytössä on kaksinumeroinen luku. Nyt tämä kolminumeroinen linjanumero, "550", joudutaan ahtaamaan liian kapealla fontilla, liian tiiviisti.


On kyllä käsittämätöntä, miten runkolinjalle voidaan antaa tuollainen linjanumero.

----------


## Salomaa

1. Oranssi väri on liikenneturvallisuuden kannaltakin hyvä väri
2. Punainen väri linjatunnuksen taustana on käsittämätön idea
3. Vanhemman Jokerin istuin oli mukavampi eli ergonomisemmin muotoiltu.
4. STOP- valo on tärkeä informaatio eikä sen tule vilkkua.
5. Samantien olisi voitu siirtyä siihen, että kuljettaja myy lippuja tasarahalla.
6. Polvitila on hieman pienempi kuin vanhoissa Jokereissa, mutta riittää minun kokoiselle.
7. Onko tarkoitus brandina jatkossa puhua käsitteestä *Runkolinja 550* ? siis siten että Jokeri-sana jää pois.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:44 ----------

8. Ajoin kaksi matkaa uudella "postiautolla". kyytiin tuli myös kaksi tarkastajaa ja vartija . He palvelivat erittäin ystävällisesti matkustajaa, jolla oli väärä lippu. Kävivät ostamassa matkustajalle kuljettajalta lipun eivätkä perineet tarkastusmaksua. Kohdat 1 - 7 perustuvat tekemiini pikahavantoihin.

----------


## 339-DF

Mitä reittiä nuo oranssi-valkeat ajavat varikolta linjalle? Tänään tuli tyhjä tuollainen vastaan Huopalahdentiellä klo 13.25. Oliko se menossa Ruskeasuolta Otaniemeen/Westendiin?

----------


## vristo

> Mitä reittiä nuo oranssi-valkeat ajavat varikolta linjalle? Tänään tuli tyhjä tuollainen vastaan Huopalahdentiellä klo 13.25. Oliko se menossa Ruskeasuolta Otaniemeen/Westendiin?


Jos minä ajaisin Ruskeasuon varikolta tyhjänä Westendinasemalle menisin juuri tuota reittiä. Eli: Huopalahdentieltä edelleen Kuusi- ja Lehtisaaren kautta Keilaniemeen ja siitä pienen Länsiväylän pätkän jälkeen saavutaankin määränpäähän. Tätä reittiä käytän kun on siirtoajoja Ilmalasta Westendinasemalle

----------


## santeri82

> 7. Onko tarkoitus brandina jatkossa puhua käsitteestä *Runkolinja 550* ? siis siten että Jokeri-sana jää pois.


Ainakin HSL Liikenteessä blogissa on hyvin yksiselitteisesti kerrottu Jokeri-sanan jäävän pois käytöstä.

----------


## Overdriver

> Jos minä ajaisin Ruskeasuon varikolta tyhjänä Westendinasemalle menisin juuri tuota reittiä. Eli: Huopalahdentieltä edelleen Kuusi- ja Lehtisaaren kautta Keilaniemeen ja siitä pienen Länsiväylän pätkän jälkeen saavutaankin määränpäähän. Tätä reittiä käytän kun on siirtoajoja Ilmalasta Westendinasemalle


Mä olen yleensä ajanut Westendiin päin Huopalahdentietä, Turunväylää ja Kehä ykköstä pitkin, ja paluusuunnassa Lehtisaaren ja Kuusisaaren kautta. Jostain syystä tuosta on tullut 514:lle mennessä ihan rutiini.

----------


## 339-DF

Tänään kohtasin oranssi-valkean Lapinmäentiellä. Siinä luki oranssilla Helsingin Bussiliikenne ja linjatunnuksen paikalla oli valkealla pohjalla sininen HelB-logo. Kun tuohon kerran saa valkoisenkin, niin eikö linjatunnusta voisi esittää ihan vaan valkoisin numeroin mustalla pohjalla? Siten se olisi kaikkein selkein. Epäilen, että siihen vielä mennään, kunhan joku näkövammaisten etujärjestö nostaa asiasta metelin.




> Mä olen yleensä ajanut Westendiin päin Huopalahdentietä, Turunväylää ja Kehä ykköstä pitkin, ja paluusuunnassa Lehtisaaren ja Kuusisaaren kautta. Jostain syystä tuosta on tullut 514:lle mennessä ihan rutiini.


Saako bussipuolella päättää hallireitin itsenäisesti? Matkustajapalveluahan se hallisivu ei ole, joten siinä mielessä sillä ei ole tietenkään (yleisölle) väliä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tänään kohtasin oranssi-valkean Lapinmäentiellä. Siinä luki oranssilla Helsingin Bussiliikenne ja linjatunnuksen paikalla oli valkealla pohjalla sininen HelB-logo. Kun tuohon kerran saa valkoisenkin, niin eikö linjatunnusta voisi esittää ihan vaan valkoisin numeroin mustalla pohjalla? 
> 
> Siten se olisi kaikkein selkein.


Niin olisi, esimerkkinä vaikkapa uudet ratikat. Erittäin hyvin näkee linjan kaukaakin. Tänään pistin merkille, että minun on erittäin hankala lukea uuden 550:n linjatunnusta. Toki tiedän, että oranssi auto on aina 550, mutta noin periaatteessa linjatunnus on tehty turhan sekavaksi.

----------


## vristo

> Saako bussipuolella päättää hallireitin itsenäisesti? Matkustajapalveluahan se hallisivu ei ole, joten siinä mielessä sillä ei ole tietenkään (yleisölle) väliä.


Ennenhän myös HKL:n bussipuolella hallireitit olivat tarkoin määriteltyjä (hallireitti luki siis vuorokirjassa) ja niillä piti jopa kuljettaa matkustajia. Näin ei ole kuitenkaan enää vuosiin ollut, vaan yleensä siirtoajot tulee ajaa "nopeinta/lyhyintä mahdollista reittiä", joka on siten kuljettajan itsensä tieto-taidon ja kaupunkituntemuksen varassa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> On kyllä käsittämätöntä, miten runkolinjalle voidaan antaa tuollainen linjanumero.


Valitettavasti Jokeri perustuu siihen aikaan, jolloin kaksinumeroiset linjanumerot olivat yksiselitteisesti varattuja kaupunkien sisäisille linjoille. Runkolinjojen parempi numerointi vaatisi muutenkin totaalista numeroremonttia, jotta numeroista 11-20 saataisiin pois kaikki ei-runkolinjat (eli 14 ja 18 voitaisiin jättää, jos ne vain oranssitettaisiin samalla). Yksinumeroiset nyt ovat selvästi pois laskuista; ne ovat Helsingissä ratikoita. Enkä nyt tiedä onko 15 kuitenkaan sen parempi runkolinjanumero kuin 550. Ei ainakaan HSL-alueen omaksutussa kulttuurissa, jonka muuttaminen on erittäin työlästä. 550:llä vain on liikaa tunnettuutta, että sitä olisi varaa muuttaa. Olisi mielenkiintoista tehdä joskus testi ihmisille, että mainitsevat kolme ensimmäisenä mieleen tulevaa linjanumeroa. Voisin kuvitella, että 550 saa helposti paljon vastauksia.

Mutta jos numeroita lähdettäisiin muuttamaan, tekisin niistä ennemmin jonkun kirjain + numero -sarjan. Esim. A1-A9, B1-B9 tai R1-R9. A niin kuin ensimmäinen, A-luokka. B niin kuin Bussi isolla beellä. R niin kuin runkolinja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:07 ----------

Mitä tulee niihin linjakilpiin, kokeilisin ensin vain himmentää sitä väritaustaa, jos vain paneelin tekniikka sen mahdollistaa. Luulisi, jos siitä saa eri värisävyjäkin, mutta en tiedä ovatko ne silti ihan aitoa RGB-tekniikkaa (vaikkakin toki ihan jollain eri väriavaruudella kuin vaikka RGB-näytöt).

----------


## vristo

> Niin olisi, esimerkkinä vaikkapa uudet ratikat. Erittäin hyvin näkee linjan kaukaakin. Tänään pistin merkille, että minun on erittäin hankala lukea uuden 550:n linjatunnusta. Toki tiedän, että oranssi auto on aina 550, mutta noin periaatteessa linjatunnus on tehty turhan sekavaksi.


Entäs sitten kun samaa reittiosuutta kulkee useita runkolinjoja?

Itse vertailin vastaantulevien bussien linjakilpien selkeyttä ja tämä "metro-oranssinpunaisella" pohjalla oleva numero "550" erottuu selkeästi vasta noi 50 metrin päässä bussista (minulla on normaali värinäkö ja selvitän testin puhtain paperin), kun taas normaalin led-kilpisen bussin numero erottuu jo hyvinkin kaukaa. Epäilen suurimpana syynä olevan nimenomaan tuon punaisen taustavärin "aggressiivisuus" (ja toki myös liian tiiviisti olevat kapeat numerot).

Olin aluksi innossani näistä värillisistä linjanumeronäytöistä, mutta nyt on kyllä myönnettävä sen olevat epäonnistunein yksityiskohta uuden runkobussilinjan, "550", lanseerauksessa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Entäs sitten kun samaa reittiosuutta kulkee useita runkolinjoja?


 Silloin asia muodostuu tietenkin ongelmaksi, jos linjanäytöt ovat edelleen samanlaiset. Tarkoitin vain, että tällä hetkellä 550 on helppo tunnistaa 550:ksi ilmankin linjanäyttöä.




> Olin aluksi innossani näistä värillisistä linjanumeronäytöistä, mutta nyt on kyllä myönnettävä sen olevat epäonnistunein yksityiskohta uuden runkobussilinjan, "550", lanseerauksessa.


Olen samaa mieltä.

----------


## Nak

> yleensä siirtoajot tulee ajaa "nopeinta/lyhyintä mahdollista reittiä", joka on siten kuljettajan itsensä tieto-taidon ja kaupunkituntemuksen varassa.


Joskus muistan Helbilläkin olleen sarjakirjoihin merkittynä reitti varikolta/-lle. Miksi lie ei enää nykyään ole? 
Tuohan olisi kyllä fiksua, sillä välillä ajoajat siirtymiin on aivan hullun tiukkoja, ja olisi hyvä tietää mitä reittiä pitkin suunnittelijat ovat päässeet sellaisiin minuutti määriin. Se auttaisi myös uusia kuljettajia ja vanhojakin, jotka ajavat jotain uutta reittiä  :Redface:  

Eilen olin kehä 1:n ja Turunväylän liittymän paikkeilla iltapäivällä kytiksellä ja vähän väliä Helsingin suunnasta kaartoi Helbin autoja siirtoajossa suuntana "Kehä 1 Länteen"  :Wink: 

Kuvitelkaapa tuohon linjakilven päälle vähän kuraa ja loskaa, sitä mitä lentää taas parin-kolmen kuukauden päästä  :Icon Frown: 
Tässä kuvassa voi verrata kilpien näkyvyyseroa hyvin 

http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...e-1335&cat=510

----------


## vristo

> Silloin asia muodostuu tietenkin ongelmaksi, jos linjanäytöt ovat edelleen samanlaiset. Tarkoitin vain, että tällä hetkellä 550 on helppo tunnistaa 550:ksi ilmankin linjanäyttöä.


Tätähän minäkin juuri tarkotin. Nyt sen tunnistaa jo bussin väristä ja "erikoisesta" linjakilvestä. Jos runkobussilinjoja menisi samalta pysäkiltä useitä, voisi jo oikean linjan tunnistamisessa, riittävän kaukaa bussin lähestyessä, olla jo suurempi haaste.

----------


## sm3

Jos se linjanumeron tausta olisi erivärinen eri linjoilla. Olisi oranssi linja 550, sininen linja XXX, Vihreä linja XXX jne. Pysäkillä olisi listattu siinä pysähtyvät linjat ja niiden tunnusvärit jolloin riittää vain kun näkee oikean värisen taustan jolloin linjanumero ei ole niin tärkeä.

----------


## vristo

> Jos se linjanumeron tausta olisi erivärinen eri linjoilla. Olisi oranssi linja 550, sininen linja XXX, Vihreä linja XXX jne. Pysäkillä olisi listattu siinä pysähtyvät linjat ja niiden tunnusvärit jolloin riittää vain kun näkee oikean värisen taustan jolloin linjanumero ei ole niin tärkeä.


Toisaalta, olisiko varsinaisella linjanumerolla sitten enää merkitystä? Voisiko linjatunnukset olla vain värikoodeja?  :Wink:

----------


## JT

> On kyllä käsittämätöntä, miten runkolinjalle voidaan antaa tuollainen linjanumero.


Voisitkohan myös perustella miksi nykyinen 550 on huonompi vaihtoehto ja miksi jokin muu numero olisi parempi?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Jos se linjanumeron tausta olisi erivärinen eri linjoilla. Olisi oranssi linja 550, sininen linja XXX, Vihreä linja XXX jne. Pysäkillä olisi listattu siinä pysähtyvät linjat ja niiden tunnusvärit jolloin riittää vain kun näkee oikean värisen taustan jolloin linjanumero ei ole niin tärkeä.


Vaikuttaa turhan hankalalta. Tällaisella tekniikalla linjan näkee selkeästi, ilman väritunnuksia.




> Voisitkohan myös perustella miksi nykyinen 550 on huonompi vaihtoehto ja miksi jokin muu numero olisi parempi?


Sitä minäkin ihmettelen.

----------


## sm3

> Toisaalta, olisiko varsinaisella linjanumerolla sitten enää merkitystä? Voisiko linjatunnukset olla vain värikoodeja?


Värikoodit erottaisivat sen selkeästi muista linjoista. Mutta linjanumeroa en poistaisi jos joskus on jokin bussi jonka kilpeen ei värejä saa tämmösellä linjalla mutta sen numeron merkitys olisi vähäisempi. Henkilö voi jo valmistautua heilauttamaan kättä siinä vaiheessa kun hän näkee sen värin, ja sitten kun bussi on lähempänä niin tarkistaa vielä äkkiä sen numeron.

Värikoodit tekevät siitä myös muista erottuvan jos linjalla on oma värikoodinsa joka toistuu linjakartoissa, linjakilvissä, bussin sisällä, pysäkkeillä jne.

Runkolinja tuotteen edut menevät siinä kun niitä linjoja tulee useampi. Sillä bussin oranssilla värillä ei ole enää samaa erottavaa ja mieleenpainuvaa merkitystä jos niitä on paljon eri linjoilla ne ovat sitten vain sitä samaa massaa jolloin ihmiset taas tuijottavat sitä linjanumeroa jolloin on ihan sama mikä sen bussin väri on. Siksi niissä pitää olla jokin juttu joka selkeästi ja kaukaa erottaa ne toisistaan jos kerta niiden bussien on pakko olla ulkoa juuri orasseja eikä että se väritys olisi erilainen eri runkolinjoilla.

Harva tuskin tajuaa sen oranssin olevan mikään erikoinen runkolinjan väritys. Tuskin edes tietävät koko runkolinja sanaa. He ajattelevat että ne Jokeribussit on maalattu jonkun hölmön suunnittelijan ehdotuksesta oranssiksi vaikka vanha väritys oli ihan hyvä. Siksi he hämmentyvät jos niitä oransseja rupee olemaan muillakin linjoilla kuin jokerilla.

Monet ihmiset kun luulivat niitä metron yhdysraiteita Viikin tienoilla Raidejokerin uusiksi radoiksi jotka joku oli juuri rakennuttanut ja sitten ne puretaan heti pois jolloin muutama matkustaja bussissa esitti omia ajatuksiaan suunnttelijoiden kyvyttömyydestä tehdä mitään älykästä koska kalliita ratoja puretaan heti pois. Siksi ei todellakaan pidä odottaa ihmisten olevan perillä joukkoliikenteen asioista edes hitustakaan vaikka koittavatkin kaverilleen luoda itsestään vaikutelmaa asioista tietävänä.

----------


## Madmax

> Toisaalta, olisiko varsinaisella linjanumerolla sitten enää merkitystä? Voisiko linjatunnukset olla vain värikoodeja?


Täytyy huomioida se että tuolla kulkee porukkaa joka ei erota värejä toisistaan mutta tunnistaa numerot. Erityisesti punaisen ja vihreän kohdalla kannattaa olla tarkkana.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Värikoodit erottaisivat sen selkeästi muista linjoista. [---] sen numeron merkitys olisi vähäisempi. Henkilö voi jo valmistautua heilauttamaan kättä siinä vaiheessa kun hän näkee sen värin, ja sitten kun bussi on lähempänä niin tarkistaa vielä äkkiä sen numeron.
> 
> Värikoodit tekevät siitä myös muista erottuvan jos linjalla on oma värikoodinsa joka toistuu linjakartoissa, linjakilvissä, bussin sisällä, pysäkkeillä jne.


En kannata. Minulle värisokeana on jo vaikeaa erottaa nykyisen 550:n väriruutu. Jos vielä tulee lisää samanlaisia oransseja busseja, joissa linjakilvessä on punaista tai vihreää, varmasti menee sekavaksi.

Jonkinlainen väritunnus voi olla hyvä idea vaikkapa aikataulu- tai reittioppaassa (tyylin lähijunien reittikartta), mutta ei sähköisessä linjataulussa. Siitä elävä esimerkki on hankalasti erottuva 550:n näyttö.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voisitkohan myös perustella miksi nykyinen 550 on huonompi vaihtoehto ja miksi jokin muu numero olisi parempi?


En ole ultrix, mutta hänen tausta-ajatuksenaan lienee, että perinteisessä eurooppalaisessa "linjanumerokulttuurissa" mitä "turhempi" tai täydentävämpi linja on kyseessä, sitä enemmän sen linjatunnuksessa on numeroita. Ja mitä runkomaisempi ja tiheämpi, sitä vähemmän. Ja siten myös esimerkiksi samassa kontekstissa 550:n voi ajatella olevan 55:tä täydentävä linja. Ja toisaalta logiikka on myös se, että mitä enemmän kyse on peruspalvelusta, sitä yksinkertaisempi sen tunnuksen tulee olla. Lisäksi sen myös mielellään pitäisi erottua muista linjanumeroista, mutta 500-sarja on täynnä kaikkia muitakin, myös tasakymmenissä. 10-sarja taas voisi olla kokonaan varattu runkobusseille. Tai mahdollisesti 20-sarja, jos haluttaisiin raivata tila tulevaisuuden ratikoille (joskin silloin Jokerin linjanumero muuttuisi taas, kun siitä tulee ratikka).

Mutta kuten itse sanoin, 550:n asema on mikä on ja se pitää huomioida. Siksi minusta tämä seuraavaksi paras vaihtoehto eli tasakymmenet 500-sarjassa on ihan ok. Pitkittäissuuntaiset runkolinjat laitettaneen numeroille x00 ja mahdollisesti x10. Kyllä se ihan tässä meidän linjanumeroperinteessä toimii.

----------


## sm3

> En kannata. Minulle värisokeana on jo vaikeaa erottaa nykyisen 550:n väriruutu. Jos vielä tulee lisää samanlaisia oransseja busseja, joissa linjakilvessä on punaista tai vihreää, varmasti menee sekavaksi.
> 
> Jonkinlainen väritunnus voi olla hyvä idea vaikkapa aikataulu- tai reittioppaassa (tyylin lähijunien reittikartta), mutta ei sähköisessä linjataulussa. Siitä elävä esimerkki on hankalasti erottuva 550:n näyttö.


Itselläni kun on normaali värinäkö niin unohtuu tuo puoli asiasta helposti... Voidaan siis todeta että värillinen tausta ei toimi. 

Pitäisi ottaa ihmiset mukaan suunnitteluun ihan alusta saakka vaikka Facebookin kautta, silloin saadaan joukkoliikennettä joka palvelee aidosti ihmisiä ja joka on aidosti heitä varten tehty. Jos vaikka pari vuotta suunnitelmia esitellään vaikka FB.eessä ja päivitetään niitä sen mukaan mitä mieltä ihmiset ovat niin lopputulos on takuulla parempi ainakin. Ihmisistä olisi takuulla hauska ideoida kun ne ideat oikeasti otettasiin mukaan virallisiin suunnitelmiin ja se oma idea saattaa sitten parin vuoden päästä olla oikeasti käytössä. Ja vaikka tuo linjakilven tausta, jos olisi mahdollisuus vaikuttaa suunnittelu vaiheessa niin takuulla joku olisi ihmettellyt että eikös tuo näy huonosti.

Se toisi jopa säästöä kun koostetaan suunnitelma ihmisten ideoista. Sekin taho joka HSL värityksen teki rahasti varmasti ison summan rahaa vaikka kopsasi värit lähes suoraan Turusta ja esitteli niitä käyttämällä pohjana luvatta netistä napattuja kuvia. Eli parin tunnin Photoshop työ ja homma valmis. Kuvatkin vaan netistä ja pohja Turusta, paljon rahaa vähän työtä ja voidaan nauraa miten tyhmää väkeä HSL:llä on. Kovin rehellinen ei tainnut se firma olla, mutta sitä saa mitä tilaa, varsinkin jos kaikki pitää saada halvalla. Jos ihmisiä olisi pyydetty suunnittelemaan niin olisi ehkä saatu hyvä väritys hyvinkin paljon halvemmalla, voittajalle vaikka vuoden voimassa oleva ilmainen seutulippu matkakortille. Olisi annettu valmis pohja johon ihmiset olisivat saanet luonnostella ideansa. Olisi varattu vaikka puolivuotta aikaa niin eiköhän sieltä joku olisi ihan käyttökelpoisen keksinyt.

----------


## bussifriikki

Olen sm3:n kanssa ylläolevasta täysin samaa mieltä

----------


## ultrix

> Mutta jos numeroita lähdettäisiin muuttamaan, tekisin niistä ennemmin jonkun kirjain + numero -sarjan. Esim. A1-A9, B1-B9 tai R1-R9. A niin kuin ensimmäinen, A-luokka. B niin kuin Bussi isolla beellä. R niin kuin runkolinja.


Jokeri-brändin heittäminen romukoppaan on mielestäni virhe, olen itse leikitellyt ajatuksesta poikittaisten runkolinjojen brändäämiseksi Jokeri nollasta alkaen: J0, J1, J2, HyryläKerava-ratikka olisi Jokeri 4 ja HankoHyvinkää-lähijuna olisi Jokeri 5  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:50 ----------




> En ole ultrix, mutta hänen tausta-ajatuksenaan lienee, että perinteisessä eurooppalaisessa "linjanumerokulttuurissa" mitä "turhempi" tai täydentävämpi linja on kyseessä, sitä enemmän sen linjatunnuksessa on numeroita. Ja mitä runkomaisempi ja tiheämpi, sitä vähemmän.


Nimenomaan näin. Mulle oli okki jo kesällä 2006, kun redundantti linjanumero 550 ei jäänytkään kokonaan historiaan. Nyt otettiin jopa takapakkia.

----------


## santeri82

> Jokeri-brändin heittäminen romukoppaan on mielestäni virhe, olen itse leikitellyt ajatuksesta poikittaisten runkolinjojen brändäämiseksi Jokeri nollasta alkaen: J0, J1, J2, HyryläKerava-ratikka olisi Jokeri 4 ja HankoHyvinkää-lähijuna olisi Jokeri 5 
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:50 ----------
> 
> 
> Nimenomaan näin. Mulle oli okki jo kesällä 2006, kun redundantti linjanumero 550 ei jäänytkään kokonaan historiaan. Nyt otettiin jopa takapakkia.


Sitten menisi Jokerit ja Joukot iloisesti sekaisin. Nythän Jouko-linjat on numeroitu juuri tuolla kaavalla, J+numero.

Mielestäni tuo sana _runkolinja_ kuvaa hyvin linjaa, jolla on tiheä vuoroväli ja kulkee tärkeimpien vaihtoasemien kautta.

----------


## Samppa

> Mulle oli okki jo kesällä 2006, kun redundantti linjanumero 550 ei jäänytkään kokonaan historiaan. Nyt otettiin jopa takapakkia.


Redundantti tarkoittaa suomeksi mm. ylimääräinen, turha, epäolennainen

----------


## 339-DF

HSL on innokkaasti uudistanut vanhoja brändejä. Poissa ovat nyt 3B, 3T ja Jokeri. Vuodenvaihteessa aika jättää Joukosta. Onko mitään HKL-ajalta enää jäljellä? Ja onko se hyvä vai huono asia?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Sitten menisi Jokerit ja Joukot iloisesti sekaisin. Nythän Jouko-linjat on numeroitu juuri tuolla kaavalla, J+numero.


Tosin Jouko lopetetaan vuoden vaihteessa, joten silloin J:t olisivat vapaita käytettäväksi.

----------


## Overdriver

> Joskus muistan Helbilläkin olleen sarjakirjoihin merkittynä reitti varikolta/-lle. Miksi lie ei enää nykyään ole? 
> Tuohan olisi kyllä fiksua, sillä välillä ajoajat siirtymiin on aivan hullun tiukkoja, ja olisi hyvä tietää mitä reittiä pitkin suunnittelijat ovat päässeet sellaisiin minuutti määriin. Se auttaisi myös uusia kuljettajia ja vanhojakin, jotka ajavat jotain uutta reittiä


Off-topicilla jatketaan, mutta varikolta löytää melkein mille päättärille tahansa ajamalla vaikka linjareittiä, mutta yritäpä löytää vieraassa kaupungissa päätepysäkiltä toisen linjan lähtöpysäkille siirtoajona... Nobinalla ainakin on ollut siirtymisiä esim. Tapiolasta Jupperiin, ja siinä saattaa ulkopaikkakuntalaisella mennä sormi suuhun.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onko mitään HKL-ajalta enää jäljellä?


Metro. Ja kuten olen aiemminkin sanonut, se brändi todella kaipaisi uudistusta, lähijunien kanssa yhdessä. Vaikkei yhdeksi ainoaksi brändiksi, edes lähekkäisiksi sisarbrändeiksi.

Ja tietysti ratikat. Jotka kaipaisivat brändinsä arvolleen sopivia pysäkkejä. Siis jokainen pysäkki uusiksi ja nimenomaan funktionaalista, käyttöä helpottavaa designia, eli jotain ihan muuta kuin Kampissa.

----------


## ipeniemela

Ensimmäinen reissu tehty 550:n uudella kalustolla ja pakko sanoa, että oli niihin Napinan Jokerivolvoihin verrattuna erittäin hiljaista ja mukavaa kyytiä, penkitkin olivat pehmeämmät. Auto tuoksui uudelta ja ilmastoinnin ansiosta sen sisäilmakin oli raikkaan tuntuista. Takaovien piippausäänet eivät häirinneet. ZF-vaihteisto noissa ilmeisesti on ja taitaa olla samaa uutta mallia, kuin Pölhölän Volvo 8900 LE:issä, koska niitä ZF:lle ennen niin ominaisia vihellyksiä ja ulvahduksia ei enää kuulunut ollenkaan. STOP-tekstin ja Helmi-laitteen pysäkkitietojen vilkkuminen oli vähän hölmän tuntuista, koska ainakin ennen Scaloissa on ollut erillinen STOP-valo digitaalikellon vieressä katonrajassa. Mutta kokonaisuutena kyllä ehdoton parannus aikaisempaan, vaikka alunperin hieman nihkeästi suhtauduinkin ajatukseen Scaloista 550:lla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

HSL:ltä on nyt myös vastattu, että se liikenteenohjaus todella on käynnistynyt ja sen hoitaa HelB itse. Sitä tehdään vain klo 7-9 ja 15-18.

http://hslliikenteessa.blogspot.fi/2...66372980943004

----------


## chauffer

> Ensimmäinen reissu tehty 550:n uudella kalustolla ja pakko sanoa, että oli niihin Napinan Jokerivolvoihin verrattuna erittäin hiljaista ja mukavaa kyytiä, penkitkin olivat pehmeämmät. Auto tuoksui uudelta ja ilmastoinnin ansiosta sen sisäilmakin oli raikkaan tuntuista. Takaovien piippausäänet eivät häirinneet. ZF-vaihteisto noissa ilmeisesti on ja taitaa olla samaa uutta mallia, kuin Pölhölän Volvo 8900 LE:issä, koska niitä ZF:lle ennen niin ominaisia vihellyksiä ja ulvahduksia ei enää kuulunut ollenkaan. STOP-tekstin ja Helmi-laitteen pysäkkitietojen vilkkuminen oli vähän hölmän tuntuista, koska ainakin ennen Scaloissa on ollut erillinen STOP-valo digitaalikellon vieressä katonrajassa. Mutta kokonaisuutena kyllä ehdoton parannus aikaisempaan, vaikka alunperin hieman nihkeästi suhtauduinkin ajatukseen Scaloista 550:lla.


Ilmastointi ei kyllä yhdessäkään ole vielä päällä ollut, ei ole ollut yhtään niin lämmintä päivää  :Laughing:  Kytkeytyy nimittäin automaattisesti päälle kun sisälämpötila on +25 astetta..  :Wink:  Mutta hyvä että kelpaa, kuljettajan näkökulmasta ainakin olen nautiskellut näistä neljästä päivästä  :Very Happy:

----------


## VHi

> Ilmastointi ei kyllä yhdessäkään ole vielä päällä ollut, ei ole ollut yhtään niin lämmintä päivää  Kytkeytyy nimittäin automaattisesti päälle kun sisälämpötila on +25 astetta..  Mutta hyvä että kelpaa, kuljettajan näkökulmasta ainakin olen nautiskellut näistä neljästä päivästä


Sehän siinä onkin! Paljon miellyttävämpää näin matkustajan näkökulmasta, että ilmastointi on päällä silloin kun sitä tarvitaan, eikä huuda ja vihellä koko ajan lämpötilan autossa ollessa yli 18 astetta  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> Sehän siinä onkin! Paljon miellyttävämpää näin matkustajan näkökulmasta, että ilmastointi on päällä silloin kun sitä tarvitaan, eikä huuda ja vihellä koko ajan lämpötilan autossa ollessa yli 18 astetta


Ilmastointi ja kuvailemasi kattokanavapuhallus ovat kaksi täysin eri asiaa :-D

----------


## VHi

> Ilmastointi ja kuvailemasi kattokanavapuhallus ovat kaksi täysin eri asiaa :-D


Niin ovatkin, mutta kuten kuvailin, turhaan käytetään ilmastointia, jos kattokanavapuhalluksellakin pärjää. 

Ilmastointi sinänsä on hyvä uudistus, mutta sen huono puoli on uusien autojen kasvanut sisämelu, kun ilmastointi huutaa täysillä. Joskus se puhkuu kylmää ilmaa, ja mikäli laite on rikki, ei tunnu tulevan mitään ilmaa. Vain ääni.  :Smile:

----------


## Salomaa

Sopisikohan tämän viestiketjun nimeksi paremmin Runkolinja 550 ?

Ja koska punainen taustaväri poistetaan linjanumeron taustalta ?

----------


## sm3

> Ja koska punainen taustaväri poistetaan linjanumeron taustalta ?


Sitten varmaan jos ihmiset laittavat asiasta paljon negatiivista palautetta HSL:lle tai jos vaikka jokin yhdistys valittaa asiasta että haittaa suuresti jotakin ihmisryhmää. 

Jos palautetta ei kukaan laita niin mistä siellä tiedetään että ihmiset eivät siitä pidä. Tosin tämän fooruminkin kautta luulisi jotain viestiä tai ajatusta sinnepäin menevän?  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

Äskettäin tuli (pimeällä) vastaan punainen suorakulmio Itäkeskukseen. Vasta juuri ennen kohtaamista havaitsin 550:n lukevan siellä myös. Miten se toimisi toisinpäin, jos kerran värejä halutaan käyttää? Eli Valkoinen pohja ja punaiset numerot.

Onko kukaan muuten nähnyt sitä Täynnä kilvitystä linjalla?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko kukaan muuten nähnyt sitä Täynnä kilvitystä linjalla?


Olen nähnyt. Kahdessa eri kohtaa luki, sekä ylhäällä linjakyltissä että tuulilasin alalaidan pienessä keltaisessa "Täynnä Fullsatt" kyltissä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

> Sitten varmaan jos ihmiset laittavat asiasta paljon negatiivista palautetta HSL:lle tai jos vaikka jokin yhdistys valittaa asiasta että haittaa suuresti jotakin ihmisryhmää. 
> 
> Jos palautetta ei kukaan laita niin mistä siellä tiedetään että ihmiset eivät siitä pidä. Tosin tämän fooruminkin kautta luulisi jotain viestiä tai ajatusta sinnepäin menevän?


Sitä tosiaan on tullut fooruminkin kautta riittävästi, vaikka liikenne on vasta käynnistynyt. Uskon kyllä itsekin, että noin töpöllä ratkaisulla ei kauan aikaa haluta pelata, koska eihän sitä kukaan onnistuneeksi voi kehua.

Olen ajellut muutamia kertoja ja ovista kulku tapahtuu nyt sujuvasti, koska etuovelle harvoin muodostuu enää jonoa.

----------


## chauffer

> Niin ovatkin, mutta kuten kuvailin, turhaan käytetään ilmastointia, jos kattokanavapuhalluksellakin pärjää. 
> 
> Ilmastointi sinänsä on hyvä uudistus, mutta sen huono puoli on uusien autojen kasvanut sisämelu, kun ilmastointi huutaa täysillä. Joskus se puhkuu kylmää ilmaa, ja mikäli laite on rikki, ei tunnu tulevan mitään ilmaa. Vain ääni.


Ilmastointi ei lisää melua, kaikki melu tulee siitä kattokanavapuhalluksesta, ilmastoinnin viilentävä ilma puhalletaan samoilla puhaltimilla. Käytitkö Jokeri linjaa Nobinan aikana?

----------


## Nak

> Eli Valkoinen pohja ja punaiset numerot


Kävin tänään Hämeenlinnassa, jossa on jo muutaman vuoden ollut käytössä punainen linjanumero mustalla pohjalla. Tuo näkyi ehkä selvemmin, mutta kyllä normaalilla värillä oleva määränpää erottui runsaasti selvemmin ja aiemmin  :Smile:

----------


## Salomaa

Hetkellinen puhallusääni on pienempi paha kuin väärä lämpötila bussisssa.

----------


## VHi

> Ilmastointi ei lisää melua, kaikki melu tulee siitä kattokanavapuhalluksesta, ilmastoinnin viilentävä ilma puhalletaan samoilla puhaltimilla. Käytitkö Jokeri linjaa Nobinan aikana?


No siis esim. Nobilan Volvoissa oleva mieletön vinkuna/humina, joka lakkaa kun bussin ovet on auki ja jatkuu taas. Itse tulkitsen sen ilmastoinnista johtuvaksi, olkoonkin sitten varsinainen äänilähde kattokanavapuhalluksen moottori(t), sillä vanhemmissa linja-autoissa, joissa ei ole ilmastointia, on äänimaailmakin myös huminoista vapaa. 

Ja kaiken lisäksi kun kyseessä ei ole edes hetkellinen humina vaan useamman kerran matkustaessani Jokerin päästä päähän, on tuo humina ollut taukoamatonta, päättyen hetkeksi kun ovet on auki. Tunnin verran huminaa kuunneltuaan alkaa olla melko kypsä  :Very Happy:  Varsinkin jos vielä kuski pitää kattoluukkuja ja ikkunoita auki...

----------


## Kani

Jokeri-busseissa ei ollut ilmastointia, joten ilmastointia ei voi huminasta syyttää. Ja samasta syystä kattoluukkujen ja ikkunoiden aukiolo on tietyillä keleillä ollut aivan järkevää toimintaa.

----------


## chauffer

> No siis esim. Nobilan Volvoissa oleva mieletön vinkuna/humina, joka lakkaa kun bussin ovet on auki ja jatkuu taas. Itse tulkitsen sen ilmastoinnista johtuvaksi, olkoonkin sitten varsinainen äänilähde kattokanavapuhalluksen moottori(t), sillä vanhemmissa linja-autoissa, joissa ei ole ilmastointia, on äänimaailmakin myös huminoista vapaa. 
> 
> Ja kaiken lisäksi kun kyseessä ei ole edes hetkellinen humina vaan useamman kerran matkustaessani Jokerin päästä päähän, on tuo humina ollut taukoamatonta, päättyen hetkeksi kun ovet on auki. Tunnin verran huminaa kuunneltuaan alkaa olla melko kypsä  Varsinkin jos vielä kuski pitää kattoluukkuja ja ikkunoita auki...


Noissa Nobinan jokeri volvoissa ei ollut ilmastointia, vain kattokanavapuhallus, edelleen. Muutamaan on nyt jälkeenpäin asennettu ilmastointi kun siirtyivät esim. 109:lle, mutta sama humina niissä edelleen on  :Laughing:

----------


## chauffer

> Miten on mahdollista, että 550:n uusissa busseissa on ilmeisesti vain 48 varsinaista istumapaikkaa? Eikö HSL:n ehdoissa edellytetä teliautoilta vähintään 49 istumapaikkaa? Tätä menoa palataan vuosikymmeniä taaksepäin jos paikkalukua jatkuvasti pienennetään. Eipä taida pahemmin houkutella yksityisautoilijoita siirtymään joukkoliikenteeseen. Kenties ei tähän pyritäkään?





> Sen takia koska haluttiin enemmän seisomatilaa.


Nobinan "jokeri" Volvojen rekisteriotteen mukaiset lukemat ovat; Istumapaikat 59, seisomapaikat 51. Helbin "runkolinja" 550:n Scaloissa samat tiedot ovat; Istumapaikat 53, seisomapaikat 58. Näissä luvuissa mukana siis klaffi-istuimet ja Scalan tietojen perusteella myös kuljettajan istuin  :Laughing:  Kaikesta huolimatta suurin sallittu kokonais matkustajamäärä on lähes sama  :Cool:

----------


## lkrt

Ja tämän päivän Metro-lehti kertoo, että linjakilpeä muutetaan saadun palautteen takia. Loistavaa! HSL:n tiedottaja arveli uutisessa, että tilalle tulisi konservatiivinen uusien raitiovaunujen valkoinen _tausta_? Tämä lienee tiedottajalta tai toimittajalta vain kämmi, eli todennäköisesti 550:lla nähdään valkoinen linjatunnus, joka ainakin omasta mielestäni on erittäin selkeä.

----------


## Nak

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...untarkastajat/

Tuossa tuo uutinen, joka on täynnä asiavirheitä muutenkin  :Wink:  Alussa tulee heti käsitys, että koko värityksen muuttamista mietitään hösselissä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...untarkastajat/
> 
> Tuossa tuo uutinen, joka on täynnä asiavirheitä muutenkin  Alussa tulee heti käsitys, että koko värityksen muuttamista mietitään hösselissä


Joo, on tosiaan melko sekava uutinen. Uutisessa puhutaan jokereista, Jokeri-linjasta, Jokeri-busseista, 550-linjasta sekä 550-linjan busseista.  :Laughing:  Ja päälle vielä tuo harhaanjohtava värityksen muuttamisesta kertominen, mistä Nak mainitsitkin jo.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Minä en ymmärrä, että miten tuota linjakilpeä ei erota. Omasta mielestäni se on varsin selkeä ja pelkästään kilven oranssista pohjasta pystyy tunnistamaan, että mikä linja on kyseessä. Jos yksittäinen ihminen ei sitä tunnista, niin sille ei voi mitään.

----------


## NS

> Minä en ymmärrä, että miten tuota linjakilpeä ei erota. Omasta mielestäni se on varsin selkeä ja pelkästään kilven oranssista pohjasta pystyy tunnistamaan, että mikä linja on kyseessä.


Useimmat matkustajat eivät ole yhtä tietoisia runkolinjan 550 bussien ja niiden linjakilpien ulkonäöstä kuin tämän foorumin jäsenet. Monet tietävät vain sen, että heidän tulee nousta linjan 550 bussiin, eikä silloin auta, jos pysäkkiä lähestyy bussi, jonka keulassa on linjanumeron tilalla "oranssi laatikko".

----------


## santeri82

> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...untarkastajat/
> 
> Tuossa tuo uutinen, joka on täynnä asiavirheitä muutenkin  Alussa tulee heti käsitys, että koko värityksen muuttamista mietitään hösselissä


Lisäksi jutussa puhutaan avorahastuksesta ikäänkuin se olisi pysyvä ratkaisu runkolinjalla. Kyseessähän on kuitenkin vuoden kestävä kokeilu, jonka jälkeen päätetään jatkosta.

----------


## Rehtori

> Useimmat matkustajat eivät ole yhtä tietoisia runkolinjan 550 bussien ja niiden linjakilpien ulkonäöstä kuin tämän foorumin jäsenet. Monet tietävät vain sen, että heidän tulee nousta linjan 550 bussiin, eikä silloin auta, jos pysäkkiä lähestyy bussi, jonka keulassa on linjanumeron tilalla "oranssi laatikko".


Olen samaa mieltä. Olen yrittänyt katsoa missä vaiheessa 550:n linjanumerosta saa selvän muihin verrattuna. Olen päätynyt tulokseen että auton täytyy olla noin puolta lähempänä pysäkkiä kuin nykyisin yleisesti uusissa linja-autoissa käytettävät linjanumerot jotta numerosta saa selvän. Tähän voi vaikuttaa tietysti esimerkiksi oma kykyni erottaa värejä toisistaan ja tulos voi toisella henkilöllä olla toisenlainen.

Tavallista pääkaupunkiseutulaista tai satunnaista muualta tullutta matkustajaa ei voida vaatia tietämään että runkolinjalla on punainen laatikko numeroiden taustana. Numeron täytyy näkyä selkeästi tilanteessa kuin tilanteessa. Edes runkolinjan linja-auton väriä ei matkustaja välttämättä tiedä. Linjanumero on avain auton valinnassa.

----------


## aki

> Olen yrittänyt katsoa missä vaiheessa 550:n linjanumerosta saa selvän muihin verrattuna. Olen päätynyt tulokseen että auton täytyy olla noin puolta lähempänä pysäkkiä kuin nykyisin yleisesti uusissa linja-autoissa käytettävät linjanumerot jotta numerosta saa selvän. Tähän voi vaikuttaa tietysti esimerkiksi oma kykyni erottaa värejä toisistaan ja tulos voi toisella henkilöllä olla toisenlainen.


Lisäksi riippuu auringon heijastuksesta kuinka hyvin tai huonosti tuon nykyisen linjatunnuksen näkee. Joskus auringon heijastus aiheuttaa sen, että valkoinen numero näyttää sinertävältä tai violetilta joka erottuu vielä huonommin oranssilta pohjalta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Useimmat matkustajat eivät ole yhtä tietoisia runkolinjan 550 bussien ja niiden linjakilpien ulkonäöstä kuin tämän foorumin jäsenet. Monet tietävät vain sen, että heidän tulee nousta linjan 550 bussiin, eikä silloin auta, jos pysäkkiä lähestyy bussi, jonka keulassa on linjanumeron tilalla "oranssi laatikko".


Näinhän se on. Sitä helposti kuvittelee, että itselleen itsestään selvät asiat ovat muillekin itsestään selviä. Oikeasti 550 on vain yksi bussilinja siinä valtavassa lautasellisessa linjastospagettia. Sattuupa vain kulkemaan harvinaisen tiheästi.

Kun tuo vielä oli Jokeri, kohtasin silti usein ihmisiä, joille "jokerilla" ei ollut mitään tekemistä joukkoliikenteen kanssa. Viisviiskymppisellä sen sijaan pääsi kätevästi Lepuskista Tapiolaan.

----------


## vristo

Nykyasetuksin, linjan 550 takalinjakilven numero  erottaa paljon pidemmälle kuin tämän puna-oranssin neliön edessä.

----------


## MJG

> Minä en ymmärrä, että miten tuota linjakilpeä ei erota. Omasta mielestäni se on varsin selkeä ja pelkästään kilven oranssista pohjasta pystyy tunnistamaan, että mikä linja on kyseessä. Jos yksittäinen ihminen ei sitä tunnista, niin sille ei voi mitään.


Kyllä sille pitää voida jotain. Pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenne kun on ennen kaikkea muita kuin linjan punaisesta neliöhärpäkkeestä tunnistavia harrastajia varten.

Kyltti näkyy todella huonosti muun muassa auringon paistaessa sitä kohden. Eilen tiirailin pysäkillä sitä iltapäivän valaistuksessa Haagan ympyrän pysäkillä. Numerot erottuivat ehkä bussinmitan päästä.

Kun pikkupojat pääsevät koodaamaan kaikkia kivoja kelloja ja pillejä, käyttäjä ja testaaminen tahtovat unohtua. Toinen esimerkki tästä on joker... runkolinja 550:n sisällä oleva pysäkkinäyttö, jonka fontti on keksitty panna oikein kunnolla boldaten. Boldifontti vain on yleensä hankalammin luettavissa, siksi sitä pitäisi käyttää harkiten ja vain korostajana.

----------


## aki

> Tuskin siellä silti pysäkkikatoksia vaihdetaan?


Ei sentään katoksia vaihdeta, mutta pientä päivitystä kuitenkin. Sini-vihreän Jokeri-tekstin/logon tilalle vaihdetaan numero 550 jonka väritys on bussien etukilvestä tuttu, oranssi pohja, valkoinen numero. Metron tämänpäiväisissä kuvaviesteissä on kuva Oulunkylän aseman pysäkistä johon uusi 550-numero on juuri laitettu.

----------


## Bussipoika

Hoitaako Helb 550:n kuskinvaihdot nykyään Roihupellossa, Itikseen päin mentäessä? Ei tunnu ainakaan hirveän loogiselta lukuunottamatta sitä, että odotettiin kuskia vielä 3 minuuttia.

----------


## Karosa

> Hoitaako Helb 550:n kuskinvaihdot nykyään Roihupellossa, Itikseen päin mentäessä?.


Hoitaahan se, nyt olen alkanut tottumaan kulkemaan tietyllä vuorolla, jos näen että se on kaukana valoissa niin ei siihen ole mikään kiire sillä vaihtavat kuljettajaa jolloin siihen ehtii aivan hyvin.
Ihmettelin itsekin, että minkähän takia eivät vaihda Westendinasemalle päin, mutta kai joku asiasta enemmän tietävä osaa selostaa tarkemmin tämän idean.

----------


## Nak

> Ihmettelin itsekin, että minkähän takia eivät vaihda Westendinasemalle päin, mutta kai joku asiasta enemmän tietävä osaa selostaa tarkemmin tämän idean.


Ajoaikasäädökset voivat tulla vastaan ennemmin, kuin Roihupellon pysäkki Westendiin päin  :Wink:

----------


## Bussipoika

> Ajoaikasäädökset voivat tulla vastaan ennemmin, kuin Roihupellon pysäkki Westendiin päin


Eikö Itäkeskuskin olisi aika hyvä, ei kuluisi ainakaan aikaa kuskinvaihtoon :Smile: 

OT: Vaihtuuko 415/451:n kuljettaja Ruskeasuon pysäkillä vai R:torilla?

----------


## Karosa

> OT: Vaihtuuko 415/451:n kuljettaja Ruskeasuon pysäkillä vai R:torilla?


Kai se menee niin, että yrittävät tietenkin vaihtaa mahdollisimman lähellä varikkoa, tässä tapauksessa Ruskeasuon varikon pysäkillä.

----------


## Nak

> Eikö Itäkeskuskin olisi aika hyvä, ei kuluisi ainakaan aikaa kuskinvaihtoon


Roihupellon pysäkkivaihdossa ei tarvitse maksaa kuljettajille "ylimääräistä", kun ei tarvitse siirtyä turhaan. Liikennöitsijät suosivat siksi usein pysäkkivaihtoja mahdollisimman lähellä varikoita. Ruhan kuskit vaihtavat käsittääkseni "Vihdintie":n pysäkkiparilla kuskia. 
Nobinan aikaan kesken linjaa taisi kuljettajavaihdot olla kiellettyjä, tai siellä kuskia vaihdettiin aina vain päätepysäkillä..

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> Ajoaikasäädökset voivat tulla vastaan ennemmin, kuin Roihupellon pysäkki Westendiin päin


Tuossa yksi päivä ne kyllä vaihtoivat W-asemalle päin kuskia tuossa Roihupellon pysäkillä.  :Smile:

----------


## Overdriver

> Kai se menee niin, että yrittävät tietenkin vaihtaa mahdollisimman lähellä varikkoa, tässä tapauksessa Ruskeasuon varikon pysäkillä.


Useimmiten varikon pysäkillä ja joskus Elielinaukiolla, mutta ei koskaan Rautatientorilla.  :Wink:  Jos 451:n kuskin ajo loppuu Elielinaukiolle, seuraava ajo saattaa alkaa esim. Itäkeskuksesta. Metrosiirtymisiä on suht paljon.

----------


## chauffer

> Hoitaako Helb 550:n kuskinvaihdot nykyään Roihupellossa, Itikseen päin mentäessä? Ei tunnu ainakaan hirveän loogiselta lukuunottamatta sitä, että odotettiin kuskia vielä 3 minuuttia.


Kuljettajan vaihtoja Roihupellossa molempiin suuntiin, Itäkeskuksessa ja Vihdintien pysäkillä molempiin suuntiin. Ja juurikin edellä mainituista syistä ja vain ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella sallittua  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:51 ----------




> Ihmettelin itsekin, että minkähän takia eivät vaihda Westendinasemalle päin, mutta kai joku asiasta enemmän tietävä osaa selostaa tarkemmin tämän idean.


Tuota, mitäs siinä olisi fiksumpaa ja erilaista siinä toisella puolella vaihtamisessa? Jommasta kummasta kuljettajasta se on joka tapauksessa yhtä tyhmän tuntuista, Itikseen mennessä sillä joka aloittaa ja Westendiin mennessä sillä joka lopettaa...  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...jan_uudelleen/

Nyt Metrolla/Sanomalla on havahduttu, ettei 550 ole enää Jokeri  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...jan_uudelleen/
> 
> Nyt Metrolla/Sanomalla on havahduttu, ettei 550 ole enää Jokeri


Parempi myöhään kuin ei milloinkaan  :Laughing:

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuota, mitäs siinä olisi fiksumpaa ja erilaista siinä toisella puolella vaihtamisessa? Jommasta kummasta kuljettajasta se on joka tapauksessa yhtä tyhmän tuntuista, Itikseen mennessä sillä joka aloittaa ja Westendiin mennessä sillä joka lopettaa...


Itiksestä tullessa bussi tuskin jää kovin paljoa myöhään, joten pois jäävä kuljettaja pystynee useimmiten lopettamaan rupeamansa varsin täsmällisesti. Noin pitkällä linjalla taas linjan loppupäässä ei ole mitenkään harvinaista, että bussi on useita minuutteja myöhässä arvioidusta ohitusajasta, jolloin lopettavan kuljettajan työajassa on joko huomioitava epätäsmällisyys tai sitten maksettava ylitöitä.

----------


## halla

Onkohan noita vanhoja "jokeripysäkkejä" ajateltu brändätä oransseiksi?

----------


## Overdriver

> Onkohan noita vanhoja "jokeripysäkkejä" ajateltu brändätä oransseiksi?


Muutama viesti aiemmin:




> Ei sentään katoksia vaihdeta, mutta pientä päivitystä kuitenkin. Sini-vihreän Jokeri-tekstin/logon tilalle vaihdetaan numero 550 jonka väritys on bussien etukilvestä tuttu, oranssi pohja, valkoinen numero. Metron tämänpäiväisissä kuvaviesteissä on kuva Oulunkylän aseman pysäkistä johon uusi 550-numero on juuri laitettu.

----------


## halla

Kappas :p

Heräsinkin ajatukseen juuri sen takia kun Alvar Aallon puiston pysäkillä huomasin sinisessä tolpassa tuon oranssilla taustalla olevan 550-kyltin. Tuntuu hieman oudolta ettei koko pysäkkien väriä vaihdeta..

----------


## Nak

> Tuntuu hieman oudolta ettei koko pysäkkien väriä vaihdeta..


Toisaalta oranssista pysäkistä voisi nopeasti tulla vaikutelma, että ainoastaan oranssit bussit pysähtyvät siinä? Sininen, tummanvihreä ja harmaa, jonka värisiä pysäkit ovat nykyään, eivät eroa toisistaan paljoakaan. Kaikki eivät välttämättä edes tajua nykyisellä sinisellä värillä olevan/olleen mitään merkitystä.

----------


## halla

En myöskään usko että moni huomaa pysäkkien olevan sinisiä, tai ainakaan ymmärrä sen tarkoitusta. Oranssit pysäkit olisivat mielestäni loistava lisä uudelle runkolinjabrändille. Tuskin kukaan olettaisi yhtäkkiä ettei muut linjat niillä pysähtyisi.

Äsken tuli vastaan 550 jonka linjakilvessä ei enää ollut punaista taustaa. Numeroita oli saatu isommiksi ja olivat edelleen valkoisia. En huomannut auton numeroa.

Lisäys: ainakin HelB 1313:ssa on tämä uusi versio.

----------


## vristo

> Äsken tuli vastaan 550 jonka linjakilvessä ei enää ollut punaista taustaa. Numeroita oli saatu isommiksi ja olivat edelleen valkoisia. En huomannut auton numeroa.
> 
> Lisäys: ainakin HelB 1313:ssa on tämä uusi versio.


Myös ainakin HelB 1307 ja 1321:ssä havaittu ko. muutos.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Äsken tuli vastaan 550 jonka linjakilvessä ei enää ollut punaista taustaa. Numeroita oli saatu isommiksi ja olivat edelleen valkoisia. En huomannut auton numeroa.


Huomasin kotimatkalla saman. Paljon selkeälukuisempi ilman sitä taustaa.

----------


## vristo

> Myös ainakin HelB 1307 ja 1321:ssä havaittu ko. muutos.


Hetki sitten havainnot myös HelB 1312 ja 1316:sta, jotka ovat käyneet läpi ko. linjakilpipäivityksen.

----------


## chauffer

> Äsken tuli vastaan 550 jonka linjakilvessä ei enää ollut punaista taustaa. Numeroita oli saatu isommiksi ja olivat edelleen valkoisia. En huomannut auton numeroa.
> 
> Lisäys: ainakin HelB 1313:ssa on tämä uusi versio.


Huomenna aamulla tod. näk. kaikissa tuo päivitys  :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:19 ----------




> Itiksestä tullessa bussi tuskin jää kovin paljoa myöhään, joten pois jäävä kuljettaja pystynee useimmiten lopettamaan rupeamansa varsin täsmällisesti. Noin pitkällä linjalla taas linjan loppupäässä ei ole mitenkään harvinaista, että bussi on useita minuutteja myöhässä arvioidusta ohitusajasta, jolloin lopettavan kuljettajan työajassa on joko huomioitava epätäsmällisyys tai sitten maksettava ylitöitä.


Enpä ainakaan itse ole tämän 3 viikon aikana ollut tuolla Roihupellon pysäkin kohdalla Itäkeskukseen mennessä kertaakaan yli 2 minuuttia jäljessä arvioidusta ajasta  :Laughing:  vuorokauden ajasta riippumatta... Ja ylityöthän tietenkin maksetaan jos kuljettaja siitä ilmoittaa  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

Nyt minäkin näin tuon linjakilpi muutoksen. Numerot eivät ole puhtaan valkoiset vaan vähän violetin sävyiset. Tuntuva parannus näkyvyyteen toki sekin vaikkakin edellä ajanut 510 erottui mielestäni vieläkin paremmin..  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

Kuva tuosta uudistuksesta:
http://oi41.tinypic.com/2qu2ps0.jpg

Sanoisin, että tuo uusi näkyy paljon paremmin kuin edellinen fontti. Kauempaa se näyttää enemmänkin vaaleansiniseltä kuin valkoiselta.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuli vastaan aamulla Pitäjänmäentiellä. Linjatunnus näkyy selkeästi paremmin kuin ennen, mutta ratikoiden valkoiset numerot ovat huomattavasti kirkkaammat ja näkyvät vielä paremmin. Eri valmistajan vehkeet? Vai voiko noissa säätää valon voimakkuutta?

----------


## lkrt

> Tuli vastaan aamulla Pitäjänmäentiellä. Linjatunnus näkyy selkeästi paremmin kuin ennen, mutta ratikoiden valkoiset numerot ovat huomattavasti kirkkaammat ja näkyvät vielä paremmin. Eri valmistajan vehkeet? Vai voiko noissa säätää valon voimakkuutta?


Veikkaisin, että syynä on se, että näissä linjakilvissä käytetään RGB-ledejä. Tällöin "valkoinen" ei ole todellinen valkoinen, vaan sekoitus punaista, vihreää ja sinistä. Tästä johtuu myös sinisyys tai liilan vivahteet. Ratikoissa sen sijaan käytetään yksivärilinjakilpiä ja ledit ovat valkoisia, eikä niiden väri ole siis vaihdettavissa. Siksi ne saattavat olla kirkkaampia. Molemmat ovat kuitenkin Mobitecin valmistamia.

----------


## Karosa

> Veikkaisin, että syynä on se, että näissä linjakilvissä käytetään RGB-ledejä.


Tässähän olet täysin oikeassa. Ratikoissa olevat linjakilvet ovat MobiLED Silver, kun taas HelBin scaloissa löytyy linjanumerolle MobiLED Colour sekä määränpäälle MobiLED kilpi.

Alla olevasta linkistä näkee noita kilpityyppejä.
http://mobitec.eu/index.php?lan_id=1&page_id=6

----------


## chauffer

> Tässähän olet täysin oikeassa. Ratikoissa olevat linjakilvet ovat MobiLED Silver, kun taas HelBin scaloissa löytyy linjanumerolle MobiLED Colour sekä määränpäälle MobiLED kilpi.
> 
> Alla olevasta linkistä näkee noita kilpityyppejä.
> http://mobitec.eu/index.php?lan_id=1&page_id=6


Lisäksi Helbin kilvissä kuulemma automaattinen kirkkauden säätö valaistus olosuhteiden mukaan B-).

----------


## Nak

> Lisäksi Helbin kilvissä kuulemma automaattinen kirkkauden säätö valaistus olosuhteiden mukaan B-).


Tuohan on ominaisuutena kaikissa Led kilvissä. Pimeällä ledit palavat himmeästi ja valoisalla kirkkaammin. Vaihtelun huomaa hyvin esim. busseissa jotka ajavat Kampista ulos  :Wink:

----------


## Beenari

> HSL on innokkaasti uudistanut vanhoja brändejä. Poissa ovat nyt 3B, 3T ja Jokeri. Vuodenvaihteessa aika jättää Joukosta. Onko mitään HKL-ajalta enää jäljellä? Ja onko se hyvä vai huono asia?


On. Kuljettajat jotka seisottavat autoa 10m päässä lähtöpysäkiltä, ja siirtyvät pysäkille vasta kun aikataulun mukaisesta lähtöajasta on jo mennyt minuutti tai toinenkin....

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

Voisivat pistää ihan paksuilla oranseilla numeroilla lukemaan sen 550:llan, niinkuin takalinjakilvissäkin on. Erottuisi vieläkin paremmin, kuin tämä nyk. valkoinen numerointi.  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> Tuohan on ominaisuutena kaikissa Led kilvissä. Pimeällä ledit palavat himmeästi ja valoisalla kirkkaammin. Vaihtelun huomaa hyvin esim. busseissa jotka ajavat Kampista ulos


Enpä ole tuota vaihtelua huomannut muissa kuin niissä joissa on se vika että himmenevät asteittain kunnes sammuvat ja sitten taas syttyvät kirkkaina  :Laughing:

----------


## Prompter

> Voisivat pistää ihan paksuilla oranseilla numeroilla lukemaan sen 550:llan, niinkuin takalinjakilvissäkin on. Erottuisi vieläkin paremmin, kuin tämä nyk. valkoinen numerointi.


HelBin jok... Siis 550-Scaloissa linjanumerolle on edessä oma kilpi, johon kolme numeroa ei mahdu isoimmalla fontilla. Tuskinpa sitä ja tekstiosuutta saisi luotettavasti toimimaan kimpassa. Ratkaisu voisi olla tosin vaikka linjatunnuksen lyhentäminen kaksinumeroiseksi/-kirjaimiseksi...  :Rolling Eyes: 

550 = Jokeri 1 = J1
500 = Jokeri 0 = J0
560 = Jokeri 2 = J2

Runkolinjojen eteen R-kirjain ja numero väliltä 0-9, poikittaisrunkolinjojen eteen P ja numero samalta väliltä. Toimisiko?

----------


## Karosa

> Ratkaisu voisi olla tosin vaikka linjatunnuksen lyhentäminen kaksinumeroiseksi/-kirjaimiseksi...


Ehdoton ei, mielestäni tämä uudistus linjatunnuksineen ja brändeineen on tarpeeksi hyvä runkolinja 550:lle, tuon nykyisen "valkoisen" linjatunnuksen huomaa tarpeeksi kauas. Mitä sitä turhaan hyvää muuttamaan.. Paitsi että scalojen tilalle nivelet..  :Cool:

----------


## Mikko Särelä

Pari huomiota ensimmäisestä uudistuneella jokeribussilla matkustamisesta. Ainakaan omalla kohdallani kuljettaja ei automaattisesti avannut kaikkia ovia - ja vielä painonapin käytön jälkeenkin kesti useampi sekunti ennen kuin kuski sai ovet auki. 

Avorahastus on tietääkseni otettu käyttöön sitä varten, että pysäkkitoiminnot nopeutuisivat. Tuollainen toiminta ei ainakaan auta tätä kokeilua onnistumaan. Toivottavasti kyse on vain alkuvaiheen ongelmista ja homma saadaan toimimaan, kunhan sekä kuskit että matkustajat tottuvat järjestelyyn.

----------


## Karosa

> Pari huomiota ensimmäisestä uudistuneella jokeribussilla matkustamisesta. Ainakaan omalla kohdallani kuljettaja ei automaattisesti avannut kaikkia ovia - ja vielä painonapin käytön jälkeenkin kesti useampi sekunti ennen kuin kuski sai ovet auki.


No tuota, oman kokemuksien perusteella tuo avaa-nappi avaa ovet välittömästi mikäli olet sitä painanut, se ei ole siis kuljettajasta riippuvaa ellei hän ala venkslaamaan samaan aikaan napin kanssa. Muissa linja-autoissa se on lastenvaunuille oven avauksen pyyntö-nappi, tässä tapauksessa se pakottaa ovet auki.

----------


## chauffer

> Pari huomiota ensimmäisestä uudistuneella jokeribussilla matkustamisesta. Ainakaan omalla kohdallani kuljettaja ei automaattisesti avannut kaikkia ovia - ja vielä painonapin käytön jälkeenkin kesti useampi sekunti ennen kuin kuski sai ovet auki. 
> 
> Avorahastus on tietääkseni otettu käyttöön sitä varten, että pysäkkitoiminnot nopeutuisivat. Tuollainen toiminta ei ainakaan auta tätä kokeilua onnistumaan. Toivottavasti kyse on vain alkuvaiheen ongelmista ja homma saadaan toimimaan, kunhan sekä kuskit että matkustajat tottuvat järjestelyyn.


Kyse on tuon napin toiminnasta, ei kuljettajan; Jos matkustaja painaa nappia täsmälleen samaan aikaan kun kuljettaja avaa ovet, ovi ei avaudu ollenkaan. Jos taas matkustaja painaa nappia(ja pitää painettuna)ennenkuin auto on pysähtynyt, auton pysähdyttyä kuljettajan avatessa ovia, ovi avautuu hieman ja sulkeutuu heti. Sama tapahtuu jos matkustaja painaa nappia aavistuksen ennen kuljettajan avatessa ovia... Mielestäni parempi kun tuota nappia ei olisi ollenkaan, tai matkustajat eivät ainakaan sitä käyttäisi. Minä ainakin osaan seurata milloin keskiovi on tarvis avata ja milloin ei..  :Cool:

----------


## Miccoz

> Kyse on tuon napin toiminnasta, ei kuljettajan; Jos matkustaja painaa nappia täsmälleen samaan aikaan kun kuljettaja avaa ovet, ovi ei avaudu ollenkaan. Jos taas matkustaja painaa nappia(ja pitää painettuna)ennenkuin auto on pysähtynyt, auton pysähdyttyä kuljettajan avatessa ovia, ovi avautuu hieman ja sulkeutuu heti. Sama tapahtuu jos matkustaja painaa nappia aavistuksen ennen kuljettajan avatessa ovia... Mielestäni parempi kun tuota nappia ei olisi ollenkaan, tai matkustajat eivät ainakaan sitä käyttäisi. Minä ainakin osaan seurata milloin keskiovi on tarvis avata ja milloin ei..


Niin, itseäni hieman ihmetyttää tuo nappi yleensäkin. Miksei voi avata automaattisesti niitä keskiovia kun etuovi aukeaa?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos matkustaja painaa nappia täsmälleen samaan aikaan kun kuljettaja avaa ovet, ovi ei avaudu ollenkaan. Jos taas matkustaja painaa nappia(ja pitää painettuna)ennenkuin auto on pysähtynyt, auton pysähdyttyä kuljettajan avatessa ovia, ovi avautuu hieman ja sulkeutuu heti. Sama tapahtuu jos matkustaja painaa nappia aavistuksen ennen kuljettajan avatessa ovia... Mielestäni parempi kun tuota nappia ei olisi ollenkaan, tai matkustajat eivät ainakaan sitä käyttäisi.


Ahaa, eli se on siis myös sulkemisnappi, eli avaa suljetut ovet ja sulkee avoimet ovet. Suoraan sanottuna erittäin hölmö design-päätös. Sen pitäisi olla vain ovet avaava nappi. Sitten ei olisi mitään estettä matkustajien sitä käyttää. On tämä homma ratikoissakin osattu, miksei sitten busseissa?

----------


## chauffer

> Ahaa, eli se on siis myös sulkemisnappi, eli avaa suljetut ovet ja sulkee avoimet ovet. Suoraan sanottuna erittäin hölmö design-päätös. Sen pitäisi olla vain ovet avaava nappi. Sitten ei olisi mitään estettä matkustajien sitä käyttää. On tämä homma ratikoissakin osattu, miksei sitten busseissa?


Ei vaan se on avautumisnappi joka aktivoituu nopeustunnistimesta, jonka säätöarvoa en tiedä. Kuljettajan napit ovat myös sulkemisnappeja  :Laughing: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:36 ----------




> Niin, itseäni hieman ihmetyttää tuo nappi yleensäkin. Miksei voi avata automaattisesti niitä keskiovia kun etuovi aukeaa?


Niinpä. Mutta Hsl vaatii napin...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:36 ----------




> No tuota, oman kokemuksien perusteella tuo avaa-nappi avaa ovet välittömästi mikäli olet sitä painanut, se ei ole siis kuljettajasta riippuvaa ellei hän ala venkslaamaan samaan aikaan napin kanssa. Muissa linja-autoissa se on lastenvaunuille oven avauksen pyyntö-nappi, tässä tapauksessa se pakottaa ovet auki.


Itseasiassa näissä on vielä erikseen se lastenvaununappi  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei vaan se on avautumisnappi joka aktivoituu nopeustunnistimesta, jonka säätöarvoa en tiedä.


No jos se on vain avausnappi, niin se ei toimi avausnapin tavoin, jos sillä kerran saa myös ovet pysymään kiinni ja jopa sulkeutumaan vähän auettuaan. Ei pitäisi muutenkaan nykytekniikan aikana olla vaikea asia saada se nappi toimimaan niin, että ovet aukeavat ihan niin kuin sekä kuljettaja että oven nappia painaneet matkustajat odottavat. Kuten sanoin, on se ratikoissakin saatu toimimaan. Pitäisi varmaankin lähettää kekkoslaista palautetta Lahteen noiden nappien toiminnan suunnittelusta.

----------


## chauffer

> No jos se on vain avausnappi, niin se ei toimi avausnapin tavoin, jos sillä kerran saa myös ovet pysymään kiinni ja jopa sulkeutumaan vähän auettuaan. Ei pitäisi muutenkaan nykytekniikan aikana olla vaikea asia saada se nappi toimimaan niin, että ovet aukeavat ihan niin kuin sekä kuljettaja että oven nappia painaneet matkustajat odottavat. Kuten sanoin, on se ratikoissakin saatu toimimaan. Pitäisi varmaankin lähettää kekkoslaista palautetta Lahteen noiden nappien toiminnan suunnittelusta.


Ratakiskoako sinulle pitäisi vääntää? Ulkonappi avaa oven ja jos kuljettaja sattuu painamaan ohjaamossa oven avaus/sulkemisnappia vaikka sadasosasekunnin myöhemmin, se kuljettajan nappi sulkee oven, mitä kohtaa tässä et ymmärrä?

----------


## Nak

> Ratakiskoako sinulle pitäisi vääntää? Ulkonappi avaa oven ja jos kuljettaja sattuu painamaan ohjaamossa oven avaus/sulkemisnappia vaikka sadasosasekunnin myöhemmin, se kuljettajan nappi sulkee oven, mitä kohtaa tässä et ymmärrä?


Elmon pointti olikin varmaan se että jos ovi on vasta avautumassa, niin sitä ei pitäisi pystyä silloin sulkemaan kukaan mistään. Eli siis periaatteessa kuljettajalla pitäisi olla avaus ja sulkemisnapit erikseen..

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ratakiskoako sinulle pitäisi vääntää? Ulkonappi avaa oven ja jos kuljettaja sattuu painamaan ohjaamossa oven avaus/sulkemisnappia vaikka sadasosasekunnin myöhemmin, se kuljettajan nappi sulkee oven, mitä kohtaa tässä et ymmärrä?


Ei minulle tässä ratakiskoa tarvitse vääntää, koska kyse ei nyt ole siitä miten niiden nappien tekniikka on toteutettu vaan mikä ongelma siitä seuraa: avausnappi ei toimi niin kuin avausnapin pitäisi, koska avausnapilla efektiivisesti voi estää ovien avautumisen. Ja se on virheellisellä suunnittelulla aiheutettu ongelma, ei tekninen ongelma sinänsä, koska ei vain ole mietitty asiaa matkustajien toiminnan kannalta. Ja se pitäisi korjata niin, että silloin kun sekä kuljettaja että matkustaja haluavat avata ovet, ovet aukeavat. Kuten Nak totesi, yksinkertaisinta tämä on toteuttaa niin, että kuljettajalle nappi ei ole sekä avaus- että sulkunappi. Näin tämä minusta on ratikoissakin. Tämä on vain asia, joka olisi pitänyt HSL:n osata vaatia, mutta toisaalta minusta myös asia, joka bussin suunnittelijan pitäisi ymmärtää muutenkin: mitä tapahtuu jos sekä kuljettaja että matkustaja painavat avausnappia yhtä aikaa? Eikö oikeasti kenellekään ole tullut mieleen, että kun yksi toiminto yhdistetään moneen nappiin, järjestelmän pitää pystyä toimimaan loogisesti silloinkin, kun nappeja painetaan yhtä aikaa?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:10 ----------

Varmuuden vuoksi kuitenkin vähän sitä ratakiskoa. Kyseessähän on nyt kaksi tilannetta (joissa kuljettaja molemmissa joka tapauksessa painaa avausnappia yhtä aikaa tai vähän matkustajan jälkeen):

a) Matkustaja ei paina avausnappia. Ovet aukeavat.

b) Matkustaja painaa avausnappia. Ovet eivät aukea.

Toimiiko tällöin avausnappi niin kuin sen kuuluu, eli että se avaa ovet? Vaikka virheellinen toiminta viime kädessä aiheutuukin siitä, että kuljettaja painaa nappia ja siksi sulkee ovet, efektiivinen vaikutus kuitenkin on se, että nimenomaan avausnapin painamisella ovet saatiin pysymään kiinni ja ovet olisivat auenneet, jos sitä oltaisiin jätetty painamatta.

----------


## vristo

Jotkut linjan 550 kuljettajat ovat näköjään omaksuneet juuri oikeanlaisen toimintatavan avorahatuksen järjestelmässä.

Alla olevassa kuvassa ko. linjan bussi saapui Leppävaaran sillan pysäkille, avasi ensin kaikki ovet, sammutti bussin moottorin ja sitten sulki etuoven. Lisäksi auto oli pysäytetty kohtaan, josta sillalle nousevat matkustajat tulevat suoraan avoimien keskiovien kohdalle. Esimerkillisen hienoa toimintaa; tuli hyvä mieli, kun kuljettaja oli sisäistänyt homman näin hyvin.  :Smile: 

http://db.tt/hPZ1YXum

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> Jotkut linjan 550 kuljettajat ovat näköjään omaksuneet juuri oikeanlaisen toimintatavan avorahatuksen järjestelmässä.
> 
> Alla olevassa kuvassa ko. linjan bussi saapui Leppävaaran sillan pysäkille, avasi ensin kaikki ovet, sammutti bussin moottorin ja sitten sulki etuoven. Lisäksi auto oli pysäytetty kohtaan, josta sillalle nousevat matkustajat tulevat suoraan avoimien keskiovien kohdalle. Esimerkillisen hienoa toimintaa; tuli hyvä mieli, kun kuljettaja oli sisäistänyt homman näin hyvin. 
> 
> http://db.tt/hPZ1YXum


Todella hienoa toimintaa kuljettajalta, minulta taputukset hänelle!  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

No, se ulkonappi on edelleen vain avausnappi, riippumatta siitä miten se tätä nykyä toimii, minä en sitä ole suunnitellut  :Smile:  Ja minun ajaessa, tuo nappi ei ole käytössä, juurikin edellämainituista epäkohdista johtuen. Kaikki halukkaat pääsevät silti se etu-että keskiovista sisään  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jussi

> Jotkut linjan 550 kuljettajat ovat näköjään omaksuneet juuri oikeanlaisen toimintatavan avorahatuksen järjestelmässä.
> 
> Alla olevassa kuvassa ko. linjan bussi saapui Leppävaaran sillan pysäkille, avasi ensin kaikki ovet, sammutti bussin moottorin ja sitten sulki etuoven. Lisäksi auto oli pysäytetty kohtaan, josta sillalle nousevat matkustajat tulevat suoraan avoimien keskiovien kohdalle. Esimerkillisen hienoa toimintaa; tuli hyvä mieli, kun kuljettaja oli sisäistänyt homman näin hyvin. 
> 
> http://db.tt/hPZ1YXum


Tuo kohdistus portaiden kohdalle voi olla hiukan vaikeaa, kun jokaiselta kolmelta laiturilta tulee portaat sillalle...  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> Jotkut linjan 550 kuljettajat ovat näköjään omaksuneet juuri oikeanlaisen toimintatavan avorahatuksen järjestelmässä.
> 
> Alla olevassa kuvassa ko. linjan bussi saapui Leppävaaran sillan pysäkille, avasi ensin kaikki ovet, sammutti bussin moottorin ja sitten sulki etuoven. Lisäksi auto oli pysäytetty kohtaan, josta sillalle nousevat matkustajat tulevat suoraan avoimien keskiovien kohdalle. Esimerkillisen hienoa toimintaa; tuli hyvä mieli, kun kuljettaja oli sisäistänyt homman näin hyvin. 
> 
> http://db.tt/hPZ1YXum


Tuota noin, minä kyllä mieluummin pysäytän etuoven siihen portaiden kohdalle, näen siitä myös ne viime hetken juoksijat rappusissa. Jos keskiovet sillä kohdalla, käy helposti niin että laitan ovet kiinni ja lähden liikkelle kun juoksijoita ei näe peilistä ennenkuin ovat 2 metrin päässä auton kyljestä... Mutta ei siinä jos se olisi parempaa palvelua :lol Ja lisäksi takaovella on kielletyn suunnan merkki sisälle mennessä, avoimet ovet siis kuuluisi olla etu-ja keskiovi  :Cool:

----------


## Bussipoika

> avoimet ovet siis kuuluisi olla etu-ja keskiovi


Eilen 550:n kuljettaja avasi vain takaoven myöhästyville matkustajille...

----------


## vristo

> Tuo kohdistus portaiden kohdalle voi olla hiukan vaikeaa, kun jokaiselta kolmelta laiturilta tulee portaat sillalle...


Näsäviisaus on taiteenlaji sinänsä, mutta täsmennetään nyt vielä, että bussilla ajetaan kyseisen bussilinjan bussipysäkin kohdalle ja aina pyritään pysäkkialueen kärkeen (jos se on mahdollista). Näinollen kuvailemassani tapauksessa ko. linjan 550 bussipysähtyi etummaisten laituriportaiden kohdalle.

----------


## sm3

Yhä monet  näyttävät sitä matkakorttia laitteelle vaikka siinä selvästi on jo lippu tai kausi. Etuovella se käy vielä järkeen että vanhasta tottumuksesta mutta miksi näyttää keskiovella lippulaitteelle semmoista kun edes teoriassa kukaan ei katso kun näytät sen kortin.

Kuljettajia ei taida liiemmin asia kiinnostaa eli antaa ihmisten leimata etuovellakin. Mutta en vain käsitä sitä robottimaista toimintaa. On vain niin helppoa jättää se kortti sinne vaikka taskuun  ja tallustella kyytiin sitä esittelemättä.

Ihan sama kuin kaupassa kulkisi ilmaisen pikkuruisen vaikka leivos maistiaisen kanssa kassalle ja laittaisi sen hihnalle ja söisi sen sitten siellä hihnan toisessa päässä ihan sen takia ettei kertakaikkiaan kykene sitä syömään ellei kassahenkilö ole varmasti  nähnyt että hänellä on pieni ilmainen leivos jonka hän saa syödä ilmaiseksi. Kassaa ei kiinnosta nähdä jokaisen henkilön ilmaista leivosta erikseen vaan asiakas saa syödä sen kaupan puolella tai viedä vaikka kotiin. Mutta sitä ei tarvitse laittaa hihnalle ennen syömistä koska siitä ei kuitenkaan tarttee maksaa mitään jolloin se on ihan hölmöä ja ajanhukkaa.

Tai jos joka kerta bussiin noustessa ostaisit uuden kertalipun vaikka vanha on vielä kauan voimassa, vain koska et kykene jättämään sitä lipunosto vaihetta välistä.

Muilla linjoilla kuljettaja saattaa seurata kun ihmiset leimaavat lipun, kausilippu näytetään laitteelle silloin  jotta kuljettaja näkee että on lippu. Mutta jos kuljettajaa ei ole, eli kuljetajan paikka on tyhjä. Turha sitä silloin on näyttää jos siinä lippu on jo. Osa tosin jopa tervehtii kohti kuljettajan paikkaa vaikka tämä ei olisi lähimaillakaan.

----------


## late-

> Etuovella se käy vielä järkeen että vanhasta tottumuksesta mutta miksi näyttää keskiovella lippulaitteelle semmoista kun edes teoriassa kukaan ei katso kun näytät sen kortin.


Lippua näyttämällä saa kuitenkin tietää onko kausi vielä voimassa ja miten pitkään. Monelle matkustajalle tämä on kiinnostava tieto, ettei tule vahingossa matkustettua ilman lippua.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lippua näyttämällä saa kuitenkin tietää onko kausi vielä voimassa ja miten pitkään. Monelle matkustajalle tämä on kiinnostava tieto, ettei tule vahingossa matkustettua ilman lippua.


Siinä tapauksessa toki näkisimme ratikoissa ihan yhtä paljon lippujen leimaajia (l. tarkistajia). Eiköhän noista 550:n leimaajista 95 % näytä sen lipun, koska a) ei uskalla mennä bussikuskin ohi näyttämättä, b) vanhasta tottumuksesta ja c) ei edes tiedä, että ilman lipun näyttämistä saisi mennä.

----------


## chauffer

> Siinä tapauksessa toki näkisimme ratikoissa ihan yhtä paljon lippujen leimaajia (l. tarkistajia). Eiköhän noista 550:n leimaajista 95 % näytä sen lipun, koska a) ei uskalla mennä bussikuskin ohi näyttämättä, b) vanhasta tottumuksesta ja c) ei edes tiedä, että ilman lipun näyttämistä saisi mennä.


Juurikin näin. Ja keskiovesta sisään astuminen on sisäistetty niin hyvin että kun avaan etu-ja keskiovet niin etuovesta tulee sisään yksi ja loput kymmenen odottavat keskiovilla että 10-15 tulee ensin ulos, sitten sisään mennessä vielä näytetään kausilippu lukijalle. Eli pysäkillä menee usein enemmän aikaa kuin ennen avorahastuskokeilua  :Mad:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja keskiovesta sisään astuminen on sisäistetty niin hyvin että kun avaan etu-ja keskiovet niin etuovesta tulee sisään yksi ja loput kymmenen odottavat keskiovilla että 10-15 tulee ensin ulos, sitten sisään mennessä vielä näytetään kausilippu lukijalle. Eli pysäkillä menee usein enemmän aikaa kuin ennen avorahastuskokeilua


Olen huomannut saman, mutta täytynee odottaa ja katsoa tasaantuuko tilanne. Ihmiset viehättyvät uuteen asiaan, ja kannattaa myös muistaa, että nämä keskiovelle vaihtajathan ovat juuri niitä, jotka ovat aktiivisesti vaihtaneet rutiiniaan. Heiltä siis voisi odottaa myös aktiivista tarttumista asiaan myöhemminkin. Nyt moni ehkä käyttänee keskiovia vain, koska "on kivaa tehdä uutta", "on kivaa olla erilainen" ja "on kivaa näyttää, että minä tiedän, että keskiovistakin saa mennä sisään".

Tosin tässä ehkä aletaan myös huomata se korkean ja kapean takaoven ongelma. Tuo ongelma olisi ainakin pienempi, jos takaovestakin saisi nousta sisään.

Ja toisaalta pitää muistaa, että kyseessä on kokeilu. Nyt todella testataan, toimiiko vaiko ei. Voihan olla, että (ainakin Suomessa) bussissa vain etuovesta sisään meno on kuitenkin se käytännön optimiratkaisu. Joskushan kokeellinen testaus tuottaa yllättäviäkin tuloksia. Esimerkiksi lentoyhtiöt ovat oikeasti testanneet, millä tavoin lentokone saadaan täytettyä mahdollisimman nopeasti: ensinkö takarivit sisään ja sitten eturivit, vai ihan missä järjestyksessä tahansa vai jotenkin muuten? Lopputulos oli, että satunnainen järjestys on kaikkein tehokkain, mikä on sinänsä yllättävä tulos.

----------


## chauffer

Toisaalta tuo useaan kertaan mittaamani pysäkeillä viipymisaika (eim. 550:llä 4-7 min./sivu) on sitä luokkaa että ajoaikaan sillä ei juuri olisi merkitystä vaikka muutamalla ruuhkaisimmalla pysäkillä toiminta olisi sen korkeintaan 5-10 sekuntia nopeampaa  :Laughing:  Varsinkin kun nykyiselläänkin saa ajella todella rauhallisesti ja silti väliaika pysäkeillä saa usein seisoa hetken tasaamassa aikaa...  :Smile:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Esimerkiksi lentoyhtiöt ovat oikeasti testanneet, millä tavoin lentokone saadaan täytettyä mahdollisimman nopeasti: ensinkö takarivit sisään ja sitten eturivit, vai ihan missä järjestyksessä tahansa vai jotenkin muuten? Lopputulos oli, että satunnainen järjestys on kaikkein tehokkain, mikä on sinänsä yllättävä tulos.


Menee tehokkaasti offtopiciksi, mutta: Esimerkiksi Myytinmurtajien testissä satunnainen (ilman etukäteen varattuja istuimia) oli todellakin nopein (joskin matkustajia vähiten tyydyttävä). Toisen TV-ohjelman testissä saatiin hiukan poikkeava tulos; satunnainen oli edelleen nykysysteemiä parempi, mutta vielä sitäkin parempi järjestys on olemassa.

----------


## Siika93

> Juurikin näin. Ja keskiovesta sisään astuminen on sisäistetty niin hyvin että kun avaan etu-ja keskiovet niin etuovesta tulee sisään yksi ja loput kymmenen odottavat keskiovilla että 10-15 tulee ensin ulos, sitten sisään mennessä vielä näytetään kausilippu lukijalle. Eli pysäkillä menee usein enemmän aikaa kuin ennen avorahastuskokeilua


tai sitten päinvastoin, kuten itselläni kerran linjalla 550 matkustaessa, että pysäkiltä tulee 10-15 ihmistä kyytiin ja kaikki jonottaa kiltisti etuovelle.

----------


## bussifriikki

Matkustin tänään 550:llä. Viikinmäen pysäkillä etuovesta ei tullut ketään, mutta keskiovella noin 15 ihmistä jonotti päästäkseen sisään.

----------


## chauffer

> Matkustin tänään 550:llä. Viikinmäen pysäkillä etuovesta ei tullut ketään, mutta keskiovella noin 15 ihmistä jonotti päästäkseen sisään.


Onneksi minä olen bussissa se jolle maksetaan myös odottamisesta, matkustajat siinä vain kärsivät, en minä  :Laughing:

----------


## hana

Tarkoitus ei ole sanoa tätä ilkeydellä, mutta taitaa olla joillekin matkustajille helpotus kun ei tarvitse kohdata kuljettajaa kasvotusten. Välillä vaan tuntuu siltä kun kohtaa matkustajia, toki 99% matkustajista on perusasiallisia :Laughing:  Ehkä tämä on helpotus joillekin kuskeillekin :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

^
En tiedä muista, mutta minä ainakin tervehdin kuljettajaa kun nousen kyytiin (etuovesta) ja kiitän kädenheilautuksella (niin siis moikkaamalla) kun jään pois. Anyone?

----------


## joboo

> ^
> En tiedä muista, mutta minä ainakin tervehdin kuljettajaa kun nousen kyytiin (etuovesta) ja kiitän kädenheilautuksella (niin siis moikkaamalla) kun jään pois. Anyone?


Sama juttu minulla, aamuisin sanon huomenta.

----------


## bussifriikki

> ^
> En tiedä muista, mutta minä ainakin tervehdin kuljettajaa kun nousen kyytiin (etuovesta) ja kiitän kädenheilautuksella (niin siis moikkaamalla) kun jään pois. Anyone?


Riippuu vähän kuljettajasta, mutta useimmiten tervehdin.

----------


## Nak

> ^
> En tiedä muista, mutta minä ainakin tervehdin kuljettajaa kun nousen kyytiin (etuovesta) ja kiitän kädenheilautuksella (niin siis moikkaamalla) kun jään pois. Anyone?


Karkeasti 25% tervehtii kyytiin tullessaan, 5% heilauttaa kättä lähtiessään ja 1% huutaa kiitoksen. Jotkut ihmettelevät, kun kuski ei vastaa tervehdykseen, mutta tässä kohtaa voi olla että matkustajan tervehdys vei kuljettajalta sanat suusta  :Very Happy: 
Osa matkustajista ihan oikeasti välttelee katsekontaktia ja näyttävät kiusaantuneelta leimatessaan lippua..

----------


## sm3

Niille pelokkaille on kuljettaja ehkä joskus jotain sanonut tai neuvonut vaikka siinä leimaamisessa ja nyt pelkäävät että se toistuu. Eli äkkiä pois siitä tilanteesta ettei kukaan ehdi sanomaan mitään yhtään mistään. 

Tyylihän näyttää olevan että paukatetaan se matkakortti voimalla lukijaa vasten ja sitten äkkiä käännytään pois niin että pää kääntyy vajaassa sekunnissa matkustamon suuntaan ja ehkä painuu vähän alaskin jolloin ei synny edes alle puolen sekunnin katsekontaktia kuljettajaan. Aivan kun siinä ei olisi ketään ajamassa vaan bussi ajelee ihan itsestään heidän mielestä.

Voi olla että ei ymmärretä että kuljettaja osaa puhua ja koetaan hyvin outona tilanne jossa niin tapahtuu. Koetaan ettei osata vastata ja vältetään tilannetta missä pitäisi tietää miten vastataan.

----------


## Sakke100

> Karkeasti 25% tervehtii kyytiin tullessaan, 5% heilauttaa kättä lähtiessään ja 1% huutaa kiitoksen. Jotkut ihmettelevät, kun kuski ei vastaa tervehdykseen, mutta tässä kohtaa voi olla että matkustajan tervehdys vei kuljettajalta sanat suusta 
> Osa matkustajista ihan oikeasti välttelee katsekontaktia ja näyttävät kiusaantuneelta leimatessaan lippua..



Osa ihmisistä on opetettu, että asiakaspalvelija (tässä tapauksessa bussinkuljettaja) tervehtii aina ensin. Jos ei tervehdi niin ei asiakkaan (matkustajan) tarvi myöskään tervehtiä.

Metrossa ja ratikoissa matkustavat ovat tottuneet ettei kuljettajaa välttämättä näe ollenkaan koko matkan aikana. Tuntuu vieraalta miksi sitten bussissa pitäisi harjoittaa katsekontaktia.  :Smile:

----------


## hana

> Osa ihmisistä on opetettu, että asiakaspalvelija (tässä tapauksessa bussinkuljettaja) tervehtii aina ensin. Jos ei tervehdi niin ei asiakkaan (matkustajan) tarvi myöskään tervehtiä.
> 
> Metrossa ja ratikoissa matkustavat ovat tottuneet ettei kuljettajaa välttämättä näe ollenkaan koko matkan aikana. Tuntuu vieraalta miksi sitten bussissa pitäisi harjoittaa katsekontaktia.


Ratikoita ja metroja liikkuu kuitenkin melko pienellä alueella. Minut taas on opetettu niin, että kun menen kylään tai bussiin niin minä tervehdin ensin :Laughing:

----------


## chauffer

> Väittäisin kyllä, että HelBin aikana Jokerilla tullaan näkemään jos jonkin sorttista ruoskaa. Nythän noita uusia Scaloja ei ole pahemmin testattu. Enkä myöskään ihmettelisi jos ainakin viikonloppusin näitä jokeriautoja näkyisi siellä sun täällä. Ja väitätkö tosiaan, että HelB tuliteriä Scaloja seisottaisi? Eiköhän niistäkin kaikki irti oteta ja ovat 7 vuoden päästä vähintään samassa kunnossa kun Namibian Volvot.. Sitä paitsi, nythän ne jokerivolvot alkaa vasta volvoja olemaan kun muutama miljoona on mittarissa, pikkusen kaipaa vaan pientä pintaremonttia..





> Tai sitten lastaamalla se täyteen tiiliskiviä ja siirtelemällä niitä edes takas siellä peräpään terraariossa. Mutta käytännön testaus olisi ollut paikallaan. Ei se muuta olisi vaatinut kuin bussi täyteen vaikka kadulta haalituilla ihmisillä ja sillä ympäri ruskeasuon varikkoa. Se että, miksi eivät seisottaisi niitä on siinä, kun HelBin linjoilla näkee muutenkin jos jonkinlaista romua. Sitten kun nämä romut leviävät (esimerkkinä surullisen kuuluisat lentokenttämannit) niin helppohan siitä on ottaa tuliterää Scalaa linjalle  Se että jos otetaan muutama tonni pois liikennöintikorvauksista tuskin tuota taloa kaataa..





> Tämä kiinnostaa minuakin. Mitäs sitä testaamaan, kun 7 vuotta sitten ensimmäiset samanlaiset KUB-kyttyrät rymisteli Helsinkiin ja siitä lähtien on tiedetty, että se liikkuu eteen ja taakse, päästelee välillä kunnon savupilviä ja matkustajat saavat keskisillan takapuolelle ahtautua kun sillit purkkiin 
> 
> Se on jotain harhaista utopiaa, että Jokerilla ei jatkossa nähtäisi muita kuin oransseja busseja. Neljä varabussia 33:lle on aika vähän. Vaihtoehto tietenkin maalata pari Ikarusta oranssiksi ja laittaa varan varoiksi





> Toki tietyllä hetkellä jonkun HelB:n ajojärjestelijän mahdollinen 'tietämättömyys' tai 'osaamattomuus' voi johtaa siihen, että oranssi runkolinjabussi eksyykin aivan väärälle linjalle.





> Pessimisti ei pety 
> Joillain on odotukset vähän turhan korkealla liikennöitsijävaihdoksen osalta. Linjalla on kuitenkin "isoja" muutoksia, avorahastus ja liikenteenohjaus jotka ovat kaikille ihan uusi asia. Kaiken ei voi olettaa sujuvan kuin rasvattu heti alusta  
> 
> Olettaisin, että 4 vara-autoa jaetaan varikoiden kesken niin, että molemmilla on kaksi. Silloin ei tarvitse enää olla kuin vaikka kaksi kolarikorjauksessa ja yhden muuten vaan pajalla, niin ollaan valinnan edessä jätetäänkö ajamatta vai laitetaanko Ikarus ajamaan yksi sivu  
> Nobinallakin useimmiten on näkynyt muu, kuin jokeribussi korvaamassa lisänumeroa, joka on laitettu korvaamaan varsinaista jokeria. Nyt kesä on poikkeuksellista aikaa kun jokerit roikkuvat maalaamolla, elokuussa niillä ei muuten saisi ajaa mitään..


Ihan nyt vain mielenkiinnosta haluaisin tämän hetkiset mielipiteet edellisiin kirjoituksiin viitaten? Onko näistä etukäteis haukkumisista ym. jotain toteutunut? Vai miten se runkolinja 550:n liikennöinti on nyt reilun kuukauden aikana Helbin osalta sujunut? Montako muuta autoa kuin oransseja siellä on näkynyt? Entä oransseja muilla linjoilla? Ajamattomia lähtöjä? Muuta?

----------


## Nak

Mielestäni on turhan aikaista muodostaa mielipidettä vielä. Olisi pikemminkin huolestuttavaa jos ensimmäisen kuukauden jälkeen voisi kerätä listan virheistä ja puutteista  :Wink: 
 Mitä olen seurannut liikennettä "tavallisena" pullaisena, ei linjalla tapahtunut muutakuin se, että tuli uudet bussit. Eräänä aamuna viime viikolla, olikohan maanantaina, bussit ajoivat tuttuun tapaan otaniemen läpi kolmen jonossa  :Smile:  
Toivotaan, että lumi ei ole kauhean liukasta talvella niin säästytään suuremmilta peltivaurioilta. Tämä koskee kyllä kaikkea liikennettä  :Laughing:

----------


## chauffer

> Mielestäni on turhan aikaista muodostaa mielipidettä vielä. Olisi pikemminkin huolestuttavaa jos ensimmäisen kuukauden jälkeen voisi kerätä listan virheistä ja puutteista 
>  Mitä olen seurannut liikennettä "tavallisena" pullaisena, ei linjalla tapahtunut muutakuin se, että tuli uudet bussit. Eräänä aamuna viime viikolla, olikohan maanantaina, bussit ajoivat tuttuun tapaan otaniemen läpi kolmen jonossa  
> Toivotaan, että lumi ei ole kauhean liukasta talvella niin säästytään suuremmilta peltivaurioilta. Tämä koskee kyllä kaikkea liikennettä


Tuota peräkkäin ajamista on lähes mahdotonta estää 3 minuutin vuoroväleillä, jokainen voi vaikka kokeilla kaveriporukassa omalla autolla  :Laughing:  Uho vaan oli niin kova monella että "ei siitä mitään tule"...  :Mad:  Liikennöitsijästä ja linjasta riippumatta samat ongelmat talvella, silmätikkuja vaan ollaan näköjään 550:llä. Onneksi alku mennyt hyvin, kyllä täällä olisi kirjoiteltu jos olisi mokattu...  Ja ne taitaa kyllä olla muovi/lasikuituvaurioita nykyään...

----------


## joboo

Suoraan sanotusti HelB hoitaa 550 paremmin kuin Nobina!  :Smile:  tyytyväinen matkustaja!

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Suoraan sanotusti HelB hoitaa 550 paremmin kuin Nobina!  tyytyväinen matkustaja!


Millä perusteella? Vai onko positiivinen muutos mielestäsi tullut siitä, että Jokeri vaihtui runkolinjaksi? Jos on, niin tällöinhän pitäisi kiittää HSL:ää, että ovat saaneet linjan toimivammaksi. Omasta mielestäni muutos parempaan on tullut juurikin HSL:n toimesta, eikä niinkään uuden liikennöitsijän. Samoin myös uuden kaluston sopimattomuus 550:lle on HSL:n päätöksistä kiinni, ei siitä, että HelB voitti tarjoamalla tarjouspyynnön mukaisesti LE-tyyppisiä busseja.

----------


## joboo

> Millä perusteella? Vai onko positiivinen muutos mielestäsi tullut siitä, että Jokeri vaihtui runkolinjaksi? Jos on, niin tällöinhän pitäisi kiittää HSL:ää, että ovat saaneet linjan toimivammaksi. Omasta mielestäni muutos parempaan on tullut juurikin HSL:n toimesta, eikä niinkään uuden liikennöitsijän. Samoin myös uuden kaluston sopimattomuus 550:lle on HSL:n päätöksistä kiinni, ei siitä, että HelB voitti tarjoamalla tarjouspyynnön mukaisesti LE-tyyppisiä busseja.


Bussit ovat ehjiä, puhtaita ulkoota kuin sisältäkin, Nobinalta tämä ei onnistunut.

----------


## hylje

Kuukauden päivinä pitää jo vähän yrittää saada busseja romuksi.

----------


## sm3

> Bussit ovat ehjiä, puhtaita ulkoota kuin sisältäkin, Nobinalta tämä ei onnistunut.


Ota huomioon että näitä busseja on nyt käytetty vasta murto-osa siitä ajasta mitä CBF/Nobina käytti busseja jokerilla. Eli kun aikaa kuluu niin rupee nämäkin bussit olemaan kuluneen näkösiä.

----------


## chauffer

> Millä perusteella? Vai onko positiivinen muutos mielestäsi tullut siitä, että Jokeri vaihtui runkolinjaksi? Jos on, niin tällöinhän pitäisi kiittää HSL:ää, että ovat saaneet linjan toimivammaksi. Omasta mielestäni muutos parempaan on tullut juurikin HSL:n toimesta, eikä niinkään uuden liikennöitsijän. Samoin myös uuden kaluston sopimattomuus 550:lle on HSL:n päätöksistä kiinni, ei siitä, että HelB voitti tarjoamalla tarjouspyynnön mukaisesti LE-tyyppisiä busseja.


Mitä Hsl on tehnyt linjan parantamiseksi? Jos vastaat avorahastus, se ei toistaiseksi ole vaikuttanut linjan nopeuteen/sujuvuuteen millään lailla... muuta muutostahan siellä ei käytännössä ole ollut..  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mitä Hsl on tehnyt linjan parantamiseksi? Jos vastaat avorahastus, se ei toistaiseksi ole vaikuttanut linjan nopeuteen/sujuvuuteen millään lailla... muuta muutostahan siellä ei käytännössä ole ollut..


En vastaa avorahastus, koska kuten sanoin, siinä kohtaa HSL ei osannut vaatia busseja, jotka olisivat avorahastukseen sopineet. Sen sijaan vastaan, että HSL on parantanut linjaa 550 mm. muuttamalla välipistepysäkkien sijainteja sekä poistamalla 550B-lähdöt. Myös oranssin värin voi ajatella olevan parannus, eli askel kohti yhtenäistä runkolinjastoa.

----------


## santeri82

> Bussit ovat ehjiä, puhtaita ulkoota kuin sisältäkin, Nobinalta tämä ei onnistunut.


Itse kuljin Jokerilla lähes päivittäin työmatkoja silloin kun se aloitti liikennöinnin, Concordian operoimana. Silloin bussit olivat kolaroimattomia ja siistejä, kuten uudelta kalustolta saattaa edellyttääkin. Ajan hammas valitettavasti tekee jälkensä myös bussikalustoon. En oikein jaksa uskoa, että Helbin kalustokaan on 6-7 vuoden päästä mitenkään erityisen fiinissä kunnossa.

----------


## joboo

> Itse kuljin Jokerilla lähes päivittäin työmatkoja silloin kun se aloitti liikennöinnin, Concordian operoimana. Silloin bussit olivat kolaroimattomia ja siistejä, kuten uudelta kalustolta saattaa edellyttääkin. Ajan hammas valitettavasti tekee jälkensä myös bussikalustoon. En oikein jaksa uskoa, että Helbin kalustokaan on 6-7 vuoden päästä mitenkään erityisen fiinissä kunnossa.


Ainakin roihupellon varikolla näytti siltä että bussit olivat korjauksessa ja sieltä lähtivät linjalle ja myös aivan kiiltävinä.

----------


## sm3

> Ainakin roihupellon varikolla näytti siltä että bussit olivat korjauksessa ja sieltä lähtivät linjalle ja myös aivan kiiltävinä.


Ajatella, sitähän varten se huolto siellä on että korjaavat/huoltavat busseja. Onko siinä jotain suurta ja ihmeellistä? Varmasti ihan yhtä hyvässä kunnossa ovat kuin Jokeri volvokin olivat oltuaan päälle kuukauden kyseisellä linjalla.

----------


## Bussipoika

Mistäkökän voi johtua se, että Jokerin autossa nro. 1311 lukee etukilvessä vain Määränpääteksti (ilman linjanumeroa)?

----------


## Nak

> Mistäkökän voi johtua se, että Jokerin autossa nro. 1311 lukee etukilvessä vain Määränpääteksti (ilman linjanumeroa)?


Mahtoikohan olla niin, että numeronäyttö ja määränpäänäyttö olivat erilliset näytöt. Jostain syystä tieto ei ole kulkenut numeronäytölle. Ehkäpä laitteiden buuttaus voisi auttaa  :Smile:

----------


## iiko

> Mitä Hsl on tehnyt linjan parantamiseksi? Jos vastaat avorahastus, se ei toistaiseksi ole vaikuttanut linjan nopeuteen/sujuvuuteen millään lailla... muuta muutostahan siellä ei käytännössä ole ollut..


Itse asiassa vasta talvi ja mahdolliset lumituiskut tulevat osoittamaan, kumpi hoitaa hommansa paremmin. Helb:hän ei ajele samanlaisella rengastuksella talvisin kuin Nobina teki...

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Itse asiassa vasta talvi ja mahdolliset lumituiskut tulevat osoittamaan, kumpi hoitaa hommansa paremmin. Helb:hän ei ajele samanlaisella rengastuksella talvisin kuin Nobina teki...


Ehkä vielä ensi talvi ei ole se paras vertailukohta viime talveen. Scaloissa on kuitenkin uudet renkaat, eikä niitä voi mitenkään verrata Nobinan silestoneihin. Ehkä sujuvuutta olisi parempi verrata Nobinan ensimmäiseen talveen? Tai sitten palata asiaan 7 vuoden kuluttua jolloin HelBin Scaloissa on myös jo silestonet alla, ellei niitä vahingossa vaihdeta välissä. Nobinalla tälläistä toimenpidettä Nobinalla ei varmaankaan tehty?

----------


## chauffer

> Mistäkökän voi johtua se, että Jokerin autossa nro. 1311 lukee etukilvessä vain Määränpääteksti (ilman linjanumeroa)?


Erilliset kilvet on numerolle ja tekstille. Vaikeasti selvitettävä vika kun ei ole helppo saada vikaa päälle korjaamolla... Mutta minä sen eilen buuttasin ja on tänään taas tutkimuksissa..




> Ehkä vielä ensi talvi ei ole se paras vertailukohta viime talveen. Scaloissa on kuitenkin uudet renkaat, eikä niitä voi mitenkään verrata Nobinan silestoneihin. Ehkä sujuvuutta olisi parempi verrata Nobinan ensimmäiseen talveen? Tai sitten palata asiaan 7 vuoden kuluttua jolloin HelBin Scaloissa on myös jo silestonet alla, ellei niitä vahingossa vaihdeta välissä. Nobinalla tälläistä toimenpidettä Nobinalla ei varmaankaan tehty?


Tähän sen verran että silestoneja renkaita ei tule olemaan näissä Scaloissa(ruhan autoissa) niin pitkään kun minä niillä vakituiseen ajan  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Nyt minäkin näin tuon linjakilpi muutoksen. Numerot eivät ole puhtaan valkoiset vaan vähän violetin sävyiset. Tuntuva parannus näkyvyyteen toki sekin vaikkakin edellä ajanut 510 erottui mielestäni vieläkin paremmin..


Näistä kuvista huomaa selvästi, kuinka uusi linjanumero näkyy paljon paremmin verrattuna edelliseen. Toki ratikoiden täysin valkoinen kilpi olisi alunperin ollut parempi vaihtoehto.

----------


## elakevaari

> Ehkä vielä ensi talvi ei ole se paras vertailukohta viime talveen. Scaloissa on kuitenkin uudet renkaat, eikä niitä voi mitenkään verrata Nobinan silestoneihin. Ehkä sujuvuutta olisi parempi verrata Nobinan ensimmäiseen talveen? Tai sitten palata asiaan 7 vuoden kuluttua jolloin HelBin Scaloissa on myös jo silestonet alla, ellei niitä vahingossa vaihdeta välissä. Nobinalla tälläistä toimenpidettä Nobinalla ei varmaankaan tehty?


Muistan KUN olin ruhassa ajamassa, silloin oli käytäntö vaihdettiin taakse syksyllä uudet palarenkaat jolla ajettiin tulevaan syksyyn.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei kai nyt missään HSL-kaupunkibussissa voi näillä ajokilometreillä olla samat renkaat seitsemän vuoden ajan? Voisiko joku nykytilanteen oikeasti tunteva kertoa, kuinka usein busseihin vaihdetaan uudet renkaat.

----------


## Zetor

> Ei kai nyt missään HSL-kaupunkibussissa voi näillä ajokilometreillä olla samat renkaat seitsemän vuoden ajan? Voisiko joku nykytilanteen oikeasti tunteva kertoa, kuinka usein busseihin vaihdetaan uudet renkaat.


HSL liikenteessä vetoakselin pinnoitetut renkaat kestää 60-120tkm riippuen linjasta ja renkaan pintakuviosta. Uusilla renkailla voi seutulinjoilla päästä enemmänkin. Olen aika varma, että yksikään liikennöitsijä ei aja renkaita ihan slikseiksi. Jos rengas on liian kulunut, ei sitä voi uudelleenpinnoittaa vaan runko menee romuksi.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> HSL liikenteessä vetoakselin pinnoitetut renkaat kestää 60-120tkm riippuen linjasta ja renkaan pintakuviosta. Uusilla renkailla voi seutulinjoilla päästä enemmänkin. Olen aika varma, että yksikään liikennöitsijä ei aja renkaita ihan slikseiksi. Jos rengas on liian kulunut, ei sitä voi uudelleenpinnoittaa vaan runko menee romuksi.


Tuo kilometrimäärä saavutetaan tyypillisellä HSL-alueen linjalla käsittääkseni noin vuodessa tai jopa puolessa vuodessa. Pitäneekö paikkansa?

----------


## Beenari

> Tuo kilometrimäärä saavutetaan tyypillisellä HSL-alueen linjalla käsittääkseni noin vuodessa tai jopa puolessa vuodessa. Pitäneekö paikkansa?


Suunnilleen. Juuri ajelin noin neljä vuotta vanhalla Scalalla jossa oli mittarissa rapiat neljäsataa tuhatta kilometriä.

----------


## chauffer

> Tuo kilometrimäärä saavutetaan tyypillisellä HSL-alueen linjalla käsittääkseni noin vuodessa tai jopa puolessa vuodessa. Pitäneekö paikkansa?


Eilen 18.9. yhdessä Varhan varikon Runkolinja Scalassa reilu 15 tkm. mittarissa...  :Tongue:  Reilu 5 viikkoa linjalla...  :Laughing:

----------


## 339-DF

> Eilen 18.9. yhdessä Varhan varikon Runkolinja Scalassa reilu 15 tkm. mittarissa...  Reilu 5 viikkoa linjalla...


Tuossa on nyt jotain outoa. 5 viikkoa on 35 vuorokautta, mikä antaa 428 km/vrk. Vaikka bussi olisi liikkeellä täydet 20 tuntia  klo 5-1 jatkuvalla 20 km/h keskinopeudella, niin siltikin yllettäisiin vain 400 kilsaan. Ja se autokohtainen keskinopeus ei ole lähellekään noin korkea, kun päätepysäkeillä seistään pitkät ajat.

----------


## Nak

> Tuossa on nyt jotain outoa. 5 viikkoa on 35 vuorokautta, mikä antaa 428 km/vrk. Vaikka bussi olisi liikkeellä täydet 20 tuntia  klo 5-1 jatkuvalla 20 km/h keskinopeudella, niin siltikin yllettäisiin vain 400 kilsaan. Ja se autokohtainen keskinopeus ei ole lähellekään noin korkea, kun päätepysäkeillä seistään pitkät ajat.


Kyllä tuo voi pitää hyvinkin paikkansa. Jokerin reitin pituus on 25.5km suuntaan ja yksi auto voi helpostikin ajaa päivän aikana 10 kierrosta eli reilun 500km. 
Nobinalle tuli ensimmäiset uudet Volvot pari viikkoa sitten ja niissä on jo reipas 5tkm mittarissa

----------


## vristo

HKL-Bussiliikenteellä oli aikanaan autokierto, jossa liikennöintivuorokauden aikana kertyi yli 700 km. Viikonloppuöinä ko. auto kävi varikolla vain aamuvarhaisella tankkauksessa ja pikasiivouksessa ja takaisin linjalle. Jossain sarjoissa on ollut jopa tankkaus työvuoron aikana, kun yksi tankillinen naftaa ei olisi riittänyt auton koko rupeamaan.

----------


## chauffer

> Tuossa on nyt jotain outoa. 5 viikkoa on 35 vuorokautta, mikä antaa 428 km/vrk. Vaikka bussi olisi liikkeellä täydet 20 tuntia  klo 5-1 jatkuvalla 20 km/h keskinopeudella, niin siltikin yllettäisiin vain 400 kilsaan. Ja se autokohtainen keskinopeus ei ole lähellekään noin korkea, kun päätepysäkeillä seistään pitkät ajat.


Meinaat että lämpimikseni kirjoitan ja keksin noita lukuja?  :Mad:  Nollaan aina aloittaessani Scalan oman kulutusmittarin, keskinopeus 550:lla on aina 26-28 km/h, muilla linjoilla 20-23 km/h... Ja päätepysäkeillä seisotaan n. 2-12 min. korkeintaan.. Ja autoissa oli 500-1000 km ajettuna ennen linjapalvelusta...  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:05 ----------




> HKL-Bussiliikenteellä oli aikanaan autokierto, jossa liikennöintivuorokauden aikana kertyi yli 700 km. Viikonloppuöinä ko. auto kävi varikolla vain aamuvarhaisella tankkauksessa ja pikasiivouksessa ja takaisin linjalle. Jossain sarjoissa on ollut jopa tankkaus työvuoron aikana, kun yksi tankillinen naftaa ei olisi riittänyt auton koko rupeamaan.


Lentokentän kaasuMannit esim. tankattiin vielä viime talvena joissain vuoroissa alku illasta kun kaasu ei riittänyt aamu viidestä seuraavaan aamu puoli viiteen  :Laughing:

----------


## Overdriver

> Lentokentän kaasuMannit esim. tankattiin vielä viime talvena joissain vuoroissa alku illasta kun kaasu ei riittänyt aamu viidestä seuraavaan aamu puoli viiteen


Ja vielä kesäliikenteessäkin oli sellainen vuoro, johon piti välillä lähteä ilman vuorokirjaa, koska saman vuoron iltavuorolainen ei ollut vielä saapunut varikolle, kun aamuvuorolaisen piti jo lähteä.

Kierros linjaa 615 on karvaa vaille 40 km, ja sen ajamiseen on varattu keskimäärin 1,5 tuntia (kahden samalta lähtöpysäkiltä tapahtuvan lähdön välinen aika). 400 km:iin eli kymmeneen kierrokseen menisi 15 tuntia, ja osa autoista on vuorokirjan mukaan semmoista 21 tuntia linjalla per vuorokausi.

----------


## 339-DF

Reittiopas antaa 550:lle päivällä ajoajaksi 59 min / sivu. Sivun pituus 29,1 km, kierroksen siten n. 58 km. Liikennöintiajat ovat laajemmat kuin olin kuvitellut, jo 4.30 kieppeillä eka lähtö ja 2.00 kieppeillä vika saapuminen. Siis 1290 min / vrk.

Arvioidaan kierrosajaksi keskimäärin 135 minuuttia. Ruuhkassa lie enemmän ja hiljaisena aikana vähemmän. Yksi bussi voi siis ajaa 9,5 kierrosta.

9,5 x 58 = 551 km

Jos ajettuja vuorokausia on 35, niin siitä tulee 19 285 km.

Aikamoisia määriä! Olin väärässä.

----------


## chauffer

> Reittiopas antaa 550:lle päivällä ajoajaksi 59 min / sivu. Sivun pituus 29,1 km, kierroksen siten n. 58 km. Liikennöintiajat ovat laajemmat kuin olin kuvitellut, jo 4.30 kieppeillä eka lähtö ja 2.00 kieppeillä vika saapuminen. Siis 1290 min / vrk.
> 
> Arvioidaan kierrosajaksi keskimäärin 135 minuuttia. Ruuhkassa lie enemmän ja hiljaisena aikana vähemmän. Yksi bussi voi siis ajaa 9,5 kierrosta.
> 
> 9,5 x 58 = 551 km
> 
> Jos ajettuja vuorokausia on 35, niin siitä tulee 19 285 km.
> 
> Aikamoisia määriä! Olin väärässä.


Ja hallisivut siihen päälle, ruhasta taitaa olla vajaa 10 km kumpaankin päähän  :Laughing:

----------


## JT

Voidaan myös todeta, että Nobinalla ja Veolialla bussit keräävät enemmän suoritetta kuin Pohjolan ja HelB:n kaupunkibussit. Syy on siinä, että Helsingin ulkopuolella liikenteen keskinopeus on suurempi ja tällä alueella Nobinalla ja Veolialla on suhteessa enemmän liikennettä. Toiselta kantilta arvioituna kaupunkiliikenne Helsingissä, jossa Pohjolalla ja HelB:llä on suhteessa enemmän liikennettä, voi olla kuitenkin kuluttavampaa koska pysähdyksiä ja kiihdytyksiä on runsaasti.

----------


## chauffer

Tänään helb 1325:n mittariin tuli 29 tkm. B-)

----------


## Karosa

> Tänään helb 1325:n mittariin tuli 29 tkm. B-)


Kummallisen tasaista kyytiä oli, jota ei yleensä Scalassa saa.  :Cool:

----------


## chauffer

> Kummallisen tasaista kyytiä oli, jota ei yleensä Scalassa saa.


Kiitos  :Redface:  Ei vaan ollut tuo auto minkä kyytiä sait, oli 1320 aamulla  :Tongue:

----------


## chauffer

Ajantasaista infoa Nobina 471:ssä tänään linjalla 109  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

Olisikohan tämä ongelma ratkaistu jo kilpailutustilanteessa kun tilaaja olisi osannut vaatia niveliä saman verran kun linjalla nyt on telejä?
http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...mahdu_kyytiin/

----------


## tohpeeri

Eikä sitä matkustusmukavuutta ole sunnuntaisinkaan. Esim. eilen 550 oli joskus klo 15.30 aikoihin seisomalastissa Itiksestä ainakin Maunulaan asti.

----------


## Amatööri

> Olisikohan tämä ongelma ratkaistu jo kilpailutustilanteessa kun tilaaja olisi osannut vaatia niveliä saman verran kun linjalla nyt on telejä?
> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...mahdu_kyytiin/



No ongelmahan ei ole uusi. Aina on maksaja huolehtinut ettei missään tapauksessa makseta "tyhjästä tilasta".  Nyt vaan HSL on vetänyt jo liian tiukalle tuon kapasiteetin laskennan.

Jo 80-luvun alussa HKL:n "matkustajalaskijat" autoissaan istuskelevina onnistuivat laskemaan ohikiitävistä busseista seisomakuormissa tyhjiä paikkoja tyyliin "bussissa x oli vain 78 matkustajaa kyydissä, kun auton kapasiteetti on 82 matkustajaa seisomapaikkoineen". Joten yhden auton voi hyvinkin vähentää tyhjän tilan takia. Olihan silloin idän suunnan linjoja tarjolla reilusti ennen metroa.  :Laughing:

----------


## chauffer

> Olisikohan tämä ongelma ratkaistu jo kilpailutustilanteessa kun tilaaja olisi osannut vaatia niveliä saman verran kun linjalla nyt on telejä?
> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...mahdu_kyytiin/


Ja ongelmaa ei yhtään helpota se että matkustajat tukkivat keskioven kohdan tehokkaasti, kukaan ei eväänsä liikauta vaikka käytävät edessä ja takana tyhjillään ja ulkona seisoo 15 henkilöä kyytiin pääsyä odottaen. Siitä etuovesta kun on tullut omituinen peikko, sieltä ei sisään uskalleta, saattaa kuski vielä sanoa huomenta  :Laughing:  Tästä seuraa se että pääsääntöisesti kun joka toinen auto jää 1-3 minuuttia myöhään niin se on sitten täysi, joka toinen auto sitten tyhjillään...

----------


## 034

Jaa 550 on suurin osa alkanut kulkemaan sieltä keskeltä. He ovat sen oppineet  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> Jaa 550 on suurin osa alkanut kulkemaan sieltä keskeltä. He ovat sen oppineet


Siinä ei kyllä ruuhka-aikana ole mitään hyvää  :Mad:

----------


## hylje

Kyllähän se keskiovi toimii paremmin sisääntulijoiden ainoana ovena kuin etuovi. Ei ole keskikäytävän ahtainta kohtaa kuristamassa tungosta, vaan auton avarin kohta suoraan ovien sisäpuolella.

550:n matkustajavaihtuvuutta ei kuitenkaan hoideta kunnialla muuten kuin riittävällä määrällä raakaa ovi- ja seisomakapasiteettia. Ovet tietysti liikkumiseen ja seisomatila että mahtuu sekoittumaan. Ehkä HSL jossain vaiheessa oivaltaa tilata liikennettä myös näiden määreiden mukaan, ei pelkästään seutulinja-aurinkolasien värittämää istumakapasiteettia. Jokerin Scala on kotonaan puolityhjänä moottoritiellä. Puolityhjänä siinä on kaikki istumapaikat varattu.

----------


## iiko

> 550:n matkustajavaihtuvuutta ei kuitenkaan hoideta kunnialla muuten kuin riittävällä määrällä raakaa ovi- ja seisomakapasiteettia. Ovet tietysti liikkumiseen ja seisomatila että mahtuu sekoittumaan. Ehkä HSL jossain vaiheessa oivaltaa tilata liikennettä myös näiden määreiden mukaan, ei pelkästään seutulinja-aurinkolasien värittämää istumakapasiteettia. Jokerin Scala on kotonaan puolityhjänä moottoritiellä. Puolityhjänä siinä on kaikki istumapaikat varattu.


Onneksi en tuota 550-linjaa tarvitse säännöllisesti, mutta kun HSL:n kannalta yksi katsottava asia on myös hinta: jos tilaat samanlaista kalustoa kuin liikennöitsijöillä on jo hallit täynnä, saat liikenteen todennäköisesti halvemmalla. Viis siitä, onko kalusto sopivaa vaikka luulisi sen jo millä tahansa elimellä katsottuna tajuta, ettei tuollaista puoliahdasta automallia pitäisi tuollaisessa liikenteessä hyväksyä tarjottavaksi. 

Tosin minusta on pitkään tuntunut siltä, että HSL:llä on jonkinasteinen nivel-allergia olemassa.

----------


## Nak

Voidaanko vetää johtopäätös, että avorahastus ei tuonutkaan autuutta, vaan ehkäpä toi enemmän ahtautta? Aiemmin kuitenkin ihmiset tulivat edestä sisään ja poistuivat takaa, nyt ihmiset tulppaavat yhtä ovea? Olisikohan pariovet edessä helpottanut tunkua? Nythän etuoven kapeus voi tuoda ihmisille mielikuvan, että sitä ovea voi/pitää käyttää vain erityistapauksessa. 

Nyt Helb ja Hsl vaan sopimaan muutaman Scalan korvaamisesta nivelillä. Ruotsista saa uudehkoa kalustoa kohtuuhintaan ja ylimääräiseksi jääviä Scaloja voisi myydä maakuntiin, jossa on uusille kysyntää  :Wink:  

Tai ihan aluksi voisi kokeilla vaihtaa esim. lentokentältä täysmatalaa ja riittävästi ovitettua Mania Scalojen tilalle ja kokeilla miten se avorahastus toimii sitten, kun kalusto on siihen tarkoitettua. Matkalaukkutelineiden poistolla saisi yhtä istuinta vaille yhtä monta istumapaikkaa ja runsaasti enemmän seisomatilaa. Oranssia ja valkoista teippiä saa kaupasta  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Nyt Helb ja Hsl vaan sopimaan muutaman Scalan korvaamisesta nivelillä. Ruotsista saa uudehkoa kalustoa kohtuuhintaan ja ylimääräiseksi jääviä Scaloja voisi myydä maakuntiin, jossa on uusille kysyntää


Mun puolesta voisi määrätä koko kaluston vaihdettavaksi niveliin, saman verran kuin telejä on nyt. Syystä että vähempi määrä niveliä ei välttämättä poista ongelmaa, joten sama määrä (tai ehkä enemmän) poistaisi tämän tunkuongelman. 

Noille scaloille varmasti löytyisi käyttöä jostain muualta.

----------


## Miska

> Tosin minusta on pitkään tuntunut siltä, että HSL:llä on jonkinasteinen nivel-allergia olemassa.


Eikä nivelallergiaa ole vain HSL:llä vaan myös Tampereella, jossa matalalattianivelien kanssa taisteltiin vuosikymmen kunnes todettiin, ettei hommassa ole mitään järkeä. Nivelbussilla liikennöiminen on tiettävästi osoittautunut pohjoisissa olosuhteissa luokkaa 40 % kalliimmaksi kuin telibussilla ajaminen, vaikka nivelbussi tarjoaa seisomapaikat huomioiden vain noin 10 - 20 % enemmän kapasiteettia. Toisin sanoen on huomattavasti halvempaa tuottaa haluttu kapasiteetti telibusseilla kuin nivelbusseilla, vaikka kuljettajia ja autoja tarvittaan enemmän. Samalla hiljaisen ajan liikenne tulee hoidettua vähemmällä hukkakapasiteetilla. 

Pääkaupunkiseudulla monet kadut ovat kuin pommitusten jäljilta, mikä aiheuttaa esimerkiksi nivelbussin kääntöpöydälle merkittävästi suurempaa rasitusta kuin keskieurooppalaisissa roudattomissa olosuhteissa. Tampereen nivelbusseille tunnusomaista on ollut kääntöpöydästä talvella kuuluvat erinäiset rahinat ja muut sivuäänet, kun rakenteisiin joutuu esimerkiksi hiekoitushiekkaa ja suolaa. Käsittääkseni nivelbussien toimintavarmuus on olennaisesti heikompi kuin low entry -telibussien. Nivelbusseilla liikennöiminen pääkaupunkiseudun olosuhteissa johtaisi siis todennäköisesti luotettavuuden heikentymiseen, kun erilaiset tekniset viat keskeyttäisivät matkanteon useammin. Nivelten ja low entry -telien välimaastoon sijoittuvat sitten täysmatalat telit, jollaisten luotettavuutta voi HSL-alueella havainnoida muutamilla HelB:n linjoilla. 

HSL pyysi linjoja 58(B), 68/71(V) ja 550 kilpailuttaessaan tarjoukset myös nivelillä siten, että ruuhkan kapasiteetti molemmissa vaihtoehdoissa oli sama. Kansainväliset operaattorit, joilla on esimerkiksi Ruotsin olosuhteista tietoa nivelbussien käyttökustannuksista, eivät edes tarjonneet niveliä, vaikka niillä ehkä olisi ollutkin tarjota ruuhkavuoroille käytettyä kalustoa ulkomailta. Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne tarjosi 550:lle niveliä, mutta sen vuosihinta oli pitkälle toista miljoonaa euroa eli n. 15 % kalliimpi kuin voittanut HelB:n tarjous telibusseilla. Kehityssuunta taitaa muissakin pohjoismaissa kulkea enemmän telien suuntaan arvatenkin juuri nivelkaluston korkeiden käyttökustannusten takia. Tuplanivelbussitkin taisivat jäädä lyhyeksi tähdenlennoksi, kun Göteborg on tiettävästi päättänyt olla hankkimatta niitä enää lisää.

----------


## ultrix

> Eikä nivelallergiaa ole vain HSL:llä vaan myös Tampereella, jossa matalalattianivelien kanssa taisteltiin vuosikymmen kunnes todettiin, ettei hommassa ole mitään järkeä. 
> 
> Pääkaupunkiseudulla monet kadut ovat kuin pommitusten jäljilta, mikä aiheuttaa esimerkiksi nivelbussin kääntöpöydälle merkittävästi suurempaa rasitusta kuin keskieurooppalaisissa roudattomissa olosuhteissa. Tampereen nivelbusseille tunnusomaista on ollut kääntöpöydästä talvella kuuluvat erinäiset rahinat ja muut sivuäänet, kun rakenteisiin joutuu esimerkiksi hiekoitushiekkaa ja suolaa. Käsittääkseni nivelbussien toimintavarmuus on olennaisesti heikompi kuin low entry -telibussien. Nivelbusseilla liikennöiminen pääkaupunkiseudun olosuhteissa johtaisi siis todennäköisesti luotettavuuden heikentymiseen, kun erilaiset tekniset viat keskeyttäisivät matkanteon useammin.


Tampereella aivan keskeisenä syynä nivelistä luopumiseen on pidetty routavaurioista, nupukivettyä Hämeenkatua, jonka nopeusrajoitus on 40 km/h, mikä rikkoo nimenomaan matalalattianivelet  olen ymmärtänyt, että korkeammissa nivelissä oli paremmin varaa jousitukseen ja muutenkin kestävempiin rakenteisiin. Olen istunut matalattianivelen kyydissä niin, että ollaan menty nopeusrajoituksen mukaista vauhtia, ja se on ollut varsinainen köyhän miehen Särkänniemi. Kadun perusparannus, nupukivien latominen uudestaan ja nopeusrajoitus 30 km/h parantaisi kaikkien bussien vikasietoisuutta.

----------


## chauffer

> Kyllähän se keskiovi toimii paremmin sisääntulijoiden ainoana ovena kuin etuovi. Ei ole keskikäytävän ahtainta kohtaa kuristamassa tungosta, vaan auton avarin kohta suoraan ovien sisäpuolella.


Mutta kun se keskiovi EI OLE sisääntulijoiden ainoa ovi  :Mad:  Ja mikä avarin kohta ruuhka-aikana? Sekö missä kaikki seisovat matkustajat ovat lastenvaunutilassa keskiovella, niin että käytävät edessä ja takana tyhjiä ja ulkona 15 ihmistä odottavat sisäänpääsyä keskiovesta ja kukaan ei liiku ulkona eikä sisällä? Näin se käytännössä menee. Siksi alan nyt tekemään niin, että kun kukaan ei liiku muutamaan sekuntiin keskiovilla sisällä eikä ulkona,laitan oven kiinni, sitten kyllä osaavat EHKÄ kävellä sinne avoimelle etuovelle  :Tongue:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pääkaupunkiseudulla monet kadut ovat kuin pommitusten jäljilta, mikä aiheuttaa esimerkiksi nivelbussin kääntöpöydälle merkittävästi suurempaa rasitusta kuin keskieurooppalaisissa roudattomissa olosuhteissa. Tampereen nivelbusseille tunnusomaista on ollut kääntöpöydästä talvella kuuluvat erinäiset rahinat ja muut sivuäänet, kun rakenteisiin joutuu esimerkiksi hiekoitushiekkaa ja suolaa.


Mielenkiintoinen näkemys kieltämättä - niin oliko tuo oma mielipiteesi vai onko taustalla jossain tehty tutkimus?

Ei sen kauempana "Keski-Euroopassa" kuin Tallinnassa, nivelbussien - myös uusien - käyttö ja hankinnat ovat itsestäänselvyyksiä. En ole koskaan voinut kuvitella, että Tallinnassa kadut olisivat merkittävästi paremmassa kunnossa verrattuna helsinkiläiskatuihin. Lisäksi omien havaintojeni mukaan Virossa suolaa kylvetään ajoradoille melko lailla enemmän kuin täällä. Nivelbusseja (matalia) on käytössä myös muualla Baltiassa ja Pohjoismaissa vaikka kuinka paljon, joten kaluston käyttökelvottomuus Pohjoisessa ei ehkä ole täysin kiistaton asia.

Sinänsä jaan sen näkemyksen, että täysmatalilla nivelbusseilla liikennöinti aiheuttaa suuremmat kustannukset verrattuna low entry -teleihin, ero on kaiken lisäksi selvä. Mutta todelliset syyt olisi mielenkiintoista tietää.

----------


## Nak

> Nivelbusseja (matalia) on käytössä myös muualla Baltiassa ja Pohjoismaissa vaikka kuinka paljon, joten kaluston käyttökelvottomuus Pohjoisessa ei ehkä ole täysin kiistaton asia.
>  Mutta todelliset syyt olisi mielenkiintoista tietää.


Unohdat täysin helsinkiläiset erityis-olosuhteet..  :Wink: 

Voisin kuvitella, että yksi syy miksi niveliä ei hankita tällä hetkellä on infrastruktuuri. Nykyterminaaleihin ei meinaa mahtua tavalliset telitkään, ilman peltivaurioita ja Kampista ei saa lähteä nykyään nivelellä, kun kuljettajien peruutustaitoihin ei luoteta, eikä siihen välttämättä ole perusteitakaan. Sama ongelma kohdataan myös elielillä. Rautatientorikin on ahdas @#&läpi. Myöskään nykyvarikoille ei nivelet välttämättä mahdu, tai korjaamoja (vrt. ruha, klovi) ole ainakaan suunniteltu yli 15m pitkille autoille  :Sad:  

Hsl olisi saanut 550:lle nivelet, kun olisi lähtökohtaisesti unohtanut telit. Siihen ei tarvinnut Himasia, eikä kristallipalloja, että tiedettiin suurimman osan tarjouksista tulevan teleillä ja niiden olevan halvempia. 

Muistaakseni Nobinan telitarjouksen ja Pl:n niveltarjouksen hintaero ei kuitenkaan ollut päätähuimaava?

E: Nobina tarjosi vain ~287000 halvemmalla telit kun Pl nivelet.

----------


## kivisuo

Jos kerran matalalattianivelen tekniikka on ongelma, niin miten sitten perävaunut? Tallinnan kaupunkiliikenteessä on käytetty bussi-täysperävaunu-yhdistelmiä vuosikaudet, joten luulisi niiden toimivan myös Helsingissä.

Näin maallikkona kuvittelisin, että ainoa ongelma olisi Suomen lainsäädäntö, joka kieltää matkustajien kuljettamisen perävaunussa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne tarjosi 550:lle niveliä


Minkämallisia busseja tarjottiin?

----------


## Karosa

> Minkämallisia busseja tarjottiin?


Eipä kait tuolla väliä mitä sitä tarjottu on, vaan sillä mitä loppupeleissä olisi hankittu.

----------


## late-

> Toisin sanoen on huomattavasti halvempaa tuottaa haluttu kapasiteetti telibusseilla kuin nivelbusseilla, vaikka kuljettajia ja autoja tarvittaan enemmän. Samalla hiljaisen ajan liikenne tulee hoidettua vähemmällä hukkakapasiteetilla.


Raitioliikenteen kilpailukyvyn kannalta on tietenkin mukavaa, ettei bussiliikenteen yksikkökokoa saada meillä kasvatettua telibusseista  :Smile: 

Meillä ei tosin myöskään haluta hahmottaa niitä ongelmia, joita syntyy rajallisesta määrästä ahtaita ovia ja käytäviä. Vaikka nivelbussin kapasiteetti on vain 10-20 % suurempi, kokomatalan nivelbussin rakenne on matkustajavirtojen kannalta olennaisesti suotuisampi kuin edestä matalan telin. Autoon saadaan useampi pariovi ja ainakin kahden parioven lähelle tilaa matkustajien liikkeille. Periaatteessa saman saa myös kokomatalaan teliin, joskaan ei aivan yhtä hyvin mm. takimmaisten ovien viereen väistämättä tulevien pyörien takia.

Jos matkustajien heikolle vaihtuvuudelle, pitkille pysäkkiajoille ja matka-aikojen epäluotettavuudelle arvioitaisiin hintaa, se voisi olla melko suuri. Keskimäärin toimiva liikenne ei välttämättä ole matkustajien valtaosan kannalta lainkaan toimivaa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Vaikka nivelbussin kapasiteetti on vain 10-20 % suurempi


Ei pidä paikkaansa. Tavanomaisessa telibussissa on n. 100 matkustajapaikkaa ja tavanomaisessa nivelessä 150. Lisäkapasiteettia on siis karkeasti +50%. Istumapaikkoja tulee lisää se 10-20%, tai ei yhtään, jos ovia on vaikka viisi - mutta onko sitten reilua vertailla 3- ja 5-ovista keskenään - tai yleensäkään korostaa istumapaikkamääriä puhuttaessa linjasta, jolla keskivertomatka on lyhyt ja pitemmät matkat voi taittaa raskasraitein.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei pidä paikkaansa. Tavanomaisessa telibussissa on n. 100 matkustajapaikkaa ja tavanomaisessa nivelessä 150. Lisäkapasiteettia on siis karkeasti +50%. Istumapaikkoja tulee lisää se 10-20%, tai ei yhtään, jos ovia on vaikka viisi - mutta onko sitten reilua vertailla 3- ja 5-ovista keskenään - tai yleensäkään korostaa istumapaikkamääriä puhuttaessa linjasta, jolla keskivertomatka on lyhyt ja pitemmät matkat voi taittaa raskasraitein.


HSL:ssä on käytössä arvovalinta siitä, että istumapaikkoja pidetään paljon tärkeämpinä ja arvokkaampina kuin seisomapaikkoja. Eikä tämä ole vain HSL:n arvovalinta, sama arvovalinta tehtiin jo 1970-luvulla, kun tilattiin metrojunia. En tiedä mistään maailmasta metroa, jossa vaunun pinta-ala käytetään yhtä tehottomasti kuin meillä. Tavallinen metrojunan konsepti on pitkittäispenkit seiniä vasten ja muu tila on seisomatilaa.

Busseissa istumapaikkojen arvostus on minusta jopa perusteltua. Bussissa seisten matkustaminen on käytännössä epämiellyttävää tai jopa hankalaa. Se riippuu kuljettajan ajotavasta, mutta myös reitistä ja katujen kunnosta. Siksi busseissa näkee harvoin vapaaehtoista seisten matkustamista. Eli kuten ratikoissa, metrossa ja junissa, että matkustetaan seisten, vaikka istumapaikkoja on vapaana.

Antero

----------


## Minä vain

> HSL:ssä on käytössä arvovalinta siitä, että istumapaikkoja pidetään paljon tärkeämpinä ja arvokkaampina kuin seisomapaikkoja. Eikä tämä ole vain HSL:n arvovalinta, sama arvovalinta tehtiin jo 1970-luvulla, kun tilattiin metrojunia. En tiedä mistään maailmasta metroa, jossa vaunun pinta-ala käytetään yhtä tehottomasti kuin meillä. Tavallinen metrojunan konsepti on pitkittäispenkit seiniä vasten ja muu tila on seisomatilaa.


Ja hyvä näin. Istumapaikoista on pidettävä kiinni hinnalla millä hyvänsä.

----------


## jodo

> HSL:ssä on käytössä arvovalinta siitä, että istumapaikkoja pidetään paljon tärkeämpinä ja arvokkaampina kuin seisomapaikkoja. Eikä tämä ole vain HSL:n arvovalinta, sama arvovalinta tehtiin jo 1970-luvulla, kun tilattiin metrojunia. En tiedä mistään maailmasta metroa, jossa vaunun pinta-ala käytetään yhtä tehottomasti kuin meillä. Tavallinen metrojunan konsepti on pitkittäispenkit seiniä vasten ja muu tila on seisomatilaa.
> 
> Busseissa istumapaikkojen arvostus on minusta jopa perusteltua. Bussissa seisten matkustaminen on käytännössä epämiellyttävää tai jopa hankalaa. Se riippuu kuljettajan ajotavasta, mutta myös reitistä ja katujen kunnosta. Siksi busseissa näkee harvoin vapaaehtoista seisten matkustamista. Eli kuten ratikoissa, metrossa ja junissa, että matkustetaan seisten, vaikka istumapaikkoja on vapaana.
> 
> Antero


Helsingin metron tämän hetken ruuhka-ajan täytösasteella vaunujen sisäjärjestelyt ovatkin vielä sopivat, mutta mitenhän se riittää tulevaisuudessa ja 4 vaunun junilla?

----------


## petteri

> HSL:ssä on käytössä arvovalinta siitä, että istumapaikkoja pidetään paljon tärkeämpinä ja arvokkaampina kuin seisomapaikkoja. Eikä tämä ole vain HSL:n arvovalinta, sama arvovalinta tehtiin jo 1970-luvulla, kun tilattiin metrojunia. En tiedä mistään maailmasta metroa, jossa vaunun pinta-ala käytetään yhtä tehottomasti kuin meillä. Tavallinen metrojunan konsepti on pitkittäispenkit seiniä vasten ja muu tila on seisomatilaa.


Niin, Helsingin metro on monessakin mielessä erinomainen ja edistyksellinen liikenneväline. Se on luotettava, sen linjanopeus on korkea, istumapaikkoja on ruuhkassakin oikein hyvälle määrälle matkustajia ja tilaa muutenkin riittää. Kun ei tarvitse matkustaa ahtaasti eikä epämukavasti matkustajamäärät ovat korkeat ja asiakastyytyväisyys korkealla. Kallishan metro toki on ollut ja on rakentaa, mutta halvalla vain harvoin saa hyvää.

----------


## hylje

> Ja hyvä näin. Istumapaikoista on pidettävä kiinni hinnalla millä hyvänsä.


Samaan hengenvetoon totean että joukkoliikenteen lippujen hinnat ovat liian korkealla. Ja palvelu niin harvaa ja käyttökelvotonta, että menen kuitenkin autolla. Autoilleni on siksi turvattava edullinen pysäköinti, joka ei nosta asuntoni hintaa kohtuuttomaksi. Myös liikenteen sujuvuus on välttämätöntä ylläpitää, autoilijaa ei saa syrjiä investoinneissa. Muuan Byman jakaa mainioita näkemyksiäni, jolla luodaan hyvinvointi ja talouskasvu. Ette kai te halua vastustaa hyvinvointia? Puuh, nyt voisi jo hengittää.

----------


## Knightrider

> HSL:ssä on käytössä arvovalinta siitä, että istumapaikkoja pidetään paljon tärkeämpinä ja arvokkaampina kuin seisomapaikkoja. Eikä tämä ole vain HSL:n arvovalinta, sama arvovalinta tehtiin jo 1970-luvulla, kun tilattiin metrojunia. En tiedä mistään maailmasta metroa, jossa vaunun pinta-ala käytetään yhtä tehottomasti kuin meillä. Tavallinen metrojunan konsepti on pitkittäispenkit seiniä vasten ja muu tila on seisomatilaa.
> 
> Busseissa istumapaikkojen arvostus on minusta jopa perusteltua. Bussissa seisten matkustaminen on käytännössä epämiellyttävää tai jopa hankalaa. Se riippuu kuljettajan ajotavasta, mutta myös reitistä ja katujen kunnosta. Siksi busseissa näkee harvoin vapaaehtoista seisten matkustamista. Eli kuten ratikoissa, metrossa ja junissa, että matkustetaan seisten, vaikka istumapaikkoja on vapaana.
> 
> Antero


Et kai sinä (ja HSL) sorru yleistämiseen? Eli muka linjalla, jolla keskimääräinen matka on 10 min ja linjalla, jolla se on 50 min pitäisi olla sama suhde istuma- ja seisomapaikkoja? Jokerilla tulee vaan se ongelma vastaan, ettei tällöin nivelten ominaisuuksia arvosteta ja valitaan hieman suurempi määrä telejä. Bussit ajelevat 3-4 minuutin välein, matkustajat kuin sillipurkissa, bussi tuulilasikuormassa ja jotkut joutuvat joka tapauksessa täyttämään kaikki seisomapaikat. Kaupan päälle ahtaissa käytävissä taistelu (väljyyttä arvostavat jättävät Jokerin väliin) ja pysäkeille jäävät matkustajat - ylipäänsä tyytyväisyys, häiriösietokyky (esim. koululuokat á 30hlö) ja kokonaismatustajamäärät laskevat. Nousevista luvuista mainittakoon pysäkkiajat.

Jokerin kanssa mahdollisesti siirryttäessä niveliin voitaisiin näin suurilla matkustajamäärillä vähentää bussien määrää vain sillä prosentilla, jolla istumapaikkaluku nousee - eli istumapaikatkaan eivät välttämättä vähenisi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Et kai sinä (ja HSL) sorru yleistämiseen? Eli muka linjalla, jolla keskimääräinen matka on 10 min ja linjalla, jolla se on 50 min pitäisi olla sama suhde istuma- ja seisomapaikkoja?


Vähän tuntuu siltä, että HSL ainakin sortuu. Kaiken pitäisi sopia samaan muottiin. Se pysäkkiaikataulumalli, joka sopii YTV:n peltopysäkille, jota käyttää päivässä parikymmentä bussivuoroa, kukin eri linjatunnuksella, ei sovi Lasipalatsin ratikkapysäkille alkuunkaan, mutta niin vaan ratikkapysäkkien aikataulutkin yyteeveemäistyivät. Kohta saavat veikkolalaiset "nauttia" pitkästä moottoritiematkasta samanlaisella matalalattiabussilla, jolla 17-linja ajaa tyhjänä Viiskulmasta Krunaan. Samastahan Jokerinkin kohdalla on kyse: Jokeri on linjana aika lailla erilainen kuin 248KT ja kilpailutuksessa pitäisi sen vuoksi viitsiä nähdä sen verran vaivaa, että jätetään hankkimatta Jokerin tyyppiselle linjalle näitä 2-2-1-ovisia vehkeitä, joiden takaovi on Jokerin tarkoituksiin sopimaton.

----------


## aki

> kilpailutuksessa pitäisi sen vuoksi viitsiä nähdä sen verran vaivaa, että jätetään hankkimatta Jokerin tyyppiselle linjalle näitä 2-2-1-ovisia vehkeitä, joiden takaovi on Jokerin tarkoituksiin sopimaton.


Kun olisikin tullut edes 2+2+1 ovisia scaloja, sekin olisi ollut parempi kuin nykyiset 1+2+1 oviset autot. Paras olisi tietysti ollut täysmatala tai nivel 2+2+2 ovituksella.

----------


## Minä vain

> Vähän tuntuu siltä, että HSL ainakin sortuu. Kaiken pitäisi sopia samaan muottiin. Se pysäkkiaikataulumalli, joka sopii YTV:n peltopysäkille, jota käyttää päivässä parikymmentä bussivuoroa, kukin eri linjatunnuksella, ei sovi Lasipalatsin ratikkapysäkille alkuunkaan, mutta niin vaan ratikkapysäkkien aikataulutkin yyteeveemäistyivät.


Tästä olen antanut palautettakin. Takaisin tuli bumerangina vastaus että fonttikokoa suurennetaan seuraavalla kierroksella. Millä ohjelmistolla nuo pysäkkiaikataulut muuten tehdään? Jollain erikseen HSL:lle suunnitellulla?




> Kohta saavat veikkolalaiset "nauttia" pitkästä moottoritiematkasta samanlaisella matalalattiabussilla, jolla 17-linja ajaa tyhjänä Viiskulmasta Krunaan.


MAN-katuri tai VDL:n ruohonleikkuri käytännöllistä sosialismia edustavilla penkeillään linjalla 345 Rinnekotiin, pituus 30 km, on jo vähän rivoa. HSL:n pitäisi vaatia pehmeät penkit korkeilla selkänojilla, päivän Hesari, hattuhylly, verhot ja istuinkohtainen valaistus tällaisilla linjoilla, vaikka kk-lippu maksaisikin euron kuussa enemmän tämän seurauksena.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Et kai sinä (ja HSL) sorru yleistämiseen? Eli muka linjalla, jolla keskimääräinen matka on 10 min ja linjalla, jolla se on 50 min pitäisi olla sama suhde istuma- ja seisomapaikkoja?


Kirjoitin vain seudun joukkoliikenteessä vallitsevasta tilanteesta istumapaikkojen priorisoinnissa. Istumapaikkojen suosiminen perustunee 1960-lukulaiseen ajatteluun siitä, että joukkoliikenteen suosio perustuisi siihen, miten hyvin joukkoliikenne voi matkia autoilua. Autoissahan on vain istumapaikkoja ja autot ajavat kovaa eivätkä pysähdy pysäkeillä. Eli joukkoliikenteessä pitää olla istumapaikkoja, joukkoliikenteen pitää kulkea kovaa vauhtia ja pysäkkejä pitää olla mahdollisimman vähän.

1960-luvun jälkeinen kokemus on osoittanut, ettei joukkoliikenne menesty autoilun jäljittelyllä, vaan panostamisella siihen, mikä joukkoliikenteessä on parempaa kuin autoilussa. Meillä tällainen ajattelu ei ole saanut sijaa. Sen sijaan pohditaan yhä 1960-luvun tapaan autoilun sujuvoittamista ja sitä, että autolla pitää olla mahdollisuus päästä kaikkialle. Vasta sitten kun se toteutuu, mietitään, mathtuuko sekaan joukkoliikennettäkin.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Minusta joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuuden kilpailutekijänä kannattaa hyödyntää nimenomaan siitä, että joukkoliikennevälineissä on mukavasti tilaa ja hyviä istumapaikkoja. Kun vielä kulkuväline liikkuu heilumatta raiteilla on matkustajilla hyvät mahdollisuudet käyttää samalla älypuhelimia, tabletteja tai lukea jo aika lyhyilläkin matkoilla. Seisomapaikat tai liian kapeat istumapaikatkaan eivät mahdollista tämän joukkoliikenteen jo nykyisen ja vielä enemmän tulevaisuuden kilpailutekijän hyödyntämistä. Autossahan ei voi tehdä paljon muuta kuin ajaa.

Ei sillä, että joukkoliikenne on seisoen matkustusta ahtaissa tiloissa saada lisää matkustajia. Helsingin seudullakin metro ja lähijunat, joissa ihan pahinta ruuhkahuippua lukuunottamatta, on kaikille istumaan halukkaille hyvät istumapaikat ja muutenkin hyvin tilaa ovat erittäin suosittuja.

Toki metro ja junaverkosto tarvitsisi täydennystä myös pikaratikkamaisesta liikenteestä, mutta senkin toteuttamisessa pitäisi huomioida, että hyviä eli riittävän leveitä ja mukavia istumapaikkoja on riittävästi niin, että niitä riittää kaikille istumaan haluaville ihan pahinta ruuhkahuippua lukuunottamatta. Matkustajien pakkoseisottaminen pahimmillaan tiheydessä, joka ei täytä kunnolla edes eläinkuljetusdirektiivejä, on menneisyyden joukkoliikennesuunnittelua, jolla joukkoliikenteen suosio ei kasva.

----------


## hylje

Matkustusmukavuus on ilman muuta tärkeä osa joukkoliikenteen jatkuvaa suosiota. 

Mutta istumapaikat eivät ole ainoa keino, joka korvaa kaikki muut keinot. Matkustusmukavuus romahtaa, kun vaunu on tuulilasikuormassa. Tälläisellä linjalla pitää ensin korjata tuulilasikuormat, jotta matkustusmukavuus ei romahda. Tuulilasikuormiin paras lääke on seisojatiheyden lievittäminen, eli seisomapaikkojen lisääminen istumapaikkojen kustannuksella. Jokerin tapauksessa luultavasti tuulilasikuormista ei kaksinajettavilla ratikoillakaan päästä kokonaan eroon, mutta se ei ole syy olla yrittämättä. Parannus on parannus, täydellinen on hyvän pahin vihollinen. 

Yleistä matkustusmukavuutta saisi busseille esimerkiksi luopumalla pysäkkitaskuista ja siten eliminoimalla suuri osa sivuttaisliikkeistä mitä bussimatkustaja kokee. Vaikka bussilla on kääntyvät etupyörät, niitä pitää käyttää mahdollisimman vähän. Seisoja on monella linjalla todellinen matkustaja jo tänään, joten heidän matkustusmukavuutensa on tärkeä huomioida -- varsinkin kun kaupungin kasvaessa joukkoliikenteen matkustajiakin tulee lisää ihan istumapaikoista ja joukkoliikenteen budjetista riippumatta.

Kaikista tärkein joukkoliikenteen käyttöä mitoittava asia on se, miten tiivistä kaupunkia on kuinka laajalla. Istumapaikat vievät paljon tilaa joten niitä voi tarjota paljon vain sinne, missä joukkoliikenteen käyttö on vähäistä. Kannattaako joukkoliikennettä tarjota sinne, missä joukkoliikennettä käytetään  vähän? Kyllä, kun lipun hinta on sopiva. Edullinen joukkoliikenne puolestaan edellyttää suurta käyttöastetta. Suuri käyttöaste edellyttää seisomapaikkoja.

----------


## sm3

Monille lienee se pääasia päästä mahdollisimman nopeasti liikkumaan paikasta toiseen, jos ihmiset halusisivat matkustaa väljästi ja istuen niin he katsoisivat jo ennen bussiin astumista onko se täysi eikä vasta lipun leimattuaan. Suurin osa jää tyhjä ilme kasvoillaan matkustamaan seisten, ei tunnu haittaavan. Itse oottelen seuraavaa joka usein on lähes tyhjä ja ohittaa vieläpä sen täyden lähes aina.

Kovalla pakkasella ymmärrän että halutaan lämpimään bussiin, mutta kesällä en tajua sitä kun on lämmin ja aurinko paistaa niin miksi on kiire kaikilla sisälle ahtaaseen bussiin. Ajoissa liikkeelle niin elämää helpottuu paljon, eikä tarttee kerätä stressiä jostain niin simppelistä asiasta kuin joukkoliikenteen käyttämisestä. Ei ole pakko itseään ahtaa täyteen kulkuvälineeseen sen takia ettei ehdi seuraava odottamaan, eikä haittaa edes se että ei nyt pikanen vaihtoyhteys toiminutkaan vaan joutuu vähän odottamaan. Talvella paksu takki jne niin ei kylmää tule, ja kesällä luulisi olevan ilo vaan olla raikkaassa lämpimässä ilmassa.

Ei se HSL:n syy ole ettei tajuta ajoissa lähteä mihinkään ja sen takia tungetaan jo ennestään täyteen bussiin vaikka sieltä tulee lähes tyhjä 2-10min päästä.

----------


## petteri

> Kaikista tärkein joukkoliikenteen käyttöä mitoittava asia on se, miten tiivistä kaupunkia on kuinka laajalla. Istumapaikat vievät paljon tilaa joten niitä voi tarjota paljon vain sinne, missä joukkoliikenteen käyttö on vähäistä. Kannattaako joukkoliikennettä tarjota sinne, missä joukkoliikennettä käytetään  vähän?


Nykyään metrossa ja paikallisjunissa tarjotaan hyvin istumapaikkoja, lähes kaikki istumaan haluavat saavat paikan ruuhkassakin. Kaikkihan eivät edes halua lyhyellä matkalla istua. Istumapaikkoja voidaan siis hyvin tarjota paljon myös siellä missä joukkoliikennettä käytetään paljon kun vaan niin päätetään.

Tuo toki vaatii investointeja riittävän isokokoiseen kalustoon, jossa on riittävästi tilaa ja sille sopiviin rataratkaisuihin. Pikaratikka sardiinipurkkimitoituksella on toki halvemmin rakentaa ja liikennöidä kuin väljemmät tilat tarjoava ratkaisu, mutta pikaratikankaan tapauksessa halvalla ei saa hyvää. Mitoitettaessa uusia pikaratikkaratkaisuja on minusta syytä lähteä siitä, että niissä voidaan tarjota yhtä väljää ja mukavaa matkustamista kuin Flirteissä tai metrojunissa. Sen vähempään ei pidä tyytyä. Ratkaisukin tilatarpeeseen on Jokerin tapaisella linjalla triviaali, hankitaan leveitä (2,65 m) ja tarvittessa pitempiä ratikoita niin paljon, että matkustajille on mukavasti tilaa. Sama istumapaikkamäärä kuin nyt itämetrossa tai kaupunkiratajunissa suhteessa matkustajamäärään on hyvä peruslähtökohta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:13 ----------




> Ei se HSL:n syy ole ettei tajuta ajoissa lähteä mihinkään ja sen takia tungetaan jo ennestään täyteen bussiin vaikka sieltä tulee lähes tyhjä 2-10min päästä.


Kyllä tuossa on HSL:n syytäkin. Se on nykyisen matkustajainformaation surkeutta. Vilkkailla pysäkeille pitäisi olla kunnon videotaulut, joissa on esimerkiksi seuraavat tiedot:

1) Seuraavan vuoron tuloaika

2) Bussien paikat kartalla

3) Maininta kuinka paljon tilaa bussissa on kuvana ja lukumääränä

4) Jos tämä vuoro täynnä ja seuraava bussi on tyhjempi, pitää taululla lukea lukea kissankokoisin kirjaimin sekä ilmoitettuna automaattikuulutuksin esimerkiksi:

"Seuraava vuoro on seisomakuormassa. Sen jälkeen tulee noin 95 sekunnin (juokseva numerointi alas) kuluttua seuraava vuoro, jossa on 23 istumapaikkaa vapaana."

Toki laadukas matkustajainformaatio vaatii, että tiedetään tarkalleen missä seuraava vuoro on ja myös että tietoteknisesti lasketaan kuin monta paikkaa siinä on vapaana ja myös kunnollisia videotauluja ja kuulutusratkaisuja vilkkaille pysäkeille.

Mobiilisti tuon ratkaisun pitäisi integroitua niin, että matkustajan ladattua kännykkään siopivan reittisovelluksen, sovellus paikantaa itseään ja jos se on lähellä pysäkkiä , muuten tutulla reitillä (sovellus kerää koko ajan tietoa matkustajan reiteistä ja osaa siis usein arvata mihin matkustaja on sillä hetkellä menossa) tai jossain joukkoliikennevälineessä se alkaa automaattisesti jakaa matkustajalle reitti-informaatiota silloin kun on tarpeen. Esimerkiksi häiriötilanteissa, kun joku vuoro täynnä tai kun vaihtoyhteys uhkaa pettää. Varsinkin hiljaisen ajan vaihtoyhteyksissä se voisi myös pyytää automaattiisesti toista linjaa jolle vaihdetaan odottamaan (toki järkevissä rajoissa).

Nykyään HSL:n matkustajainformaatio on vaan aivan kivikautisella tasolla, kun edes reittiopas ei toimi reaaliaikaisen paikannustiedon varassa, mutta oikeasti reaaliaikainen tiedonsiirto joka suuntaan mahdollistaa vaikka mitä kunhan perusinformaatiojärjestelmiin ensin kunnolla panostetaan ja niitä kehitetään edelleen. Ensimmäinen askel on tietää joka hetki luotettavasti, missä jokainen bussi, juna, metro ja ratikka on, sen jälkeen voidaan ihan eri tavalla kehittää siitä sovelluksia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitoitettaessa uusia pikaratikkaratkaisuja on minusta syytä lähteä siitä, että niissä voidaan tarjota yhtä väljää ja mukavaa matkustamista kuin Flirteissä tai metrojunissa.


Kyllä tämä asia pitää miettiä tarjottavan palvelun ominaisuuksien perusteella eikä sillä perusteella, millä nimellä jotain laitetta nimitetään. Ajallisesti pitkillä matkoilla pitää painottaa istumapaikkatarjontaa, lyhyillä seisomapaikkoja. Raide- ja bussiliikenteen välillä on vain se ero, että bussin kanssa istumapaikkoja tarvitaan paljon lyhyemmille matkoille kuin raiteilla, koska bussin matkustusmukavuus on raideliikennettä heikompi.

Ja on myös mietittävä sitä, paljonko palvelusta maksetaan. On helppo vaatia vaikka mitä mukavuuksia, jos ei tarvitse niistä itse maksaa. Junaliikenteen luokkajako kertoo hyvin siitä, minkä arvoista mukavuus oikeasti on. Mutta ehkä Espoon metron kanssa tulee hyvä tilaisuus kokeilla mukavuuden arvostusta käytännössä kaupunkiliikenteessä. Kun liian lyhyiden junien kapaisteetti alkaa loppua, eikä lyhennettyjen asemien pidentämiseen ole haluja, kapasiteettia saa lisää korjaamalla junien kalustusta.

Aluksi voidaan jokaisen vaunuparin toinen vaunu kalustaa pitkittäispenkein, jolla voitaneen lähes tuplata vaunun kapasiteetti. Siten 4-vaunuinen juna tarjoaakin lähes nykyisen 6-vaunuisen junan kapasiteetin. Ja pannaan sitten vanhaan malliin kalustettu vaunu Busines-luokaksi, jossa on lisämaksu. Pian nähdään, miten arvokasta ja haluttua istuminen kovilla muovipenkeillä on.

Antero

PS: Oikeastaan johan on yksi hinta metron matkustusväljyydelle saatu. Oliko se nyt niin, että 25 miljoonaa euroa oli arvo kolmanneksen metron matkustusväljyydestä. Siis muutaman prosentin verran laskettiin säästettävän poistamalla kolmannes kapasiteetista.

----------


## petteri

> PS: Oikeastaan johan on yksi hinta metron matkustusväljyydelle saatu. Oliko se nyt niin, että 25 miljoonaa euroa oli arvo kolmanneksen metron matkustusväljyydestä. Siis muutaman prosentin verran laskettiin säästettävän poistamalla kolmannes kapasiteetista.


Automatisointiprojektin yhteydessä tehtävät muutokset eivät pienennä metron nykyistä paikkatarjontaa tai tarjottavaa kapasiteettia pienennä, vaan lisäävät paikkatarjontaa. Tällä hetkellä metro liikennöi 135 metrin junilla 240 sekunnin vuorovälilllä, automatisoinnin jälkeen liikennöidään 150 minuutin vuorovälillä 90 metrin yksiköillä, joissa käytössä oleva matkustajapinta-ala on 7-10 % suurempi junametriä kohti uusissa junissa, koska ohjaamo poistuu ja junat ovat yhtä putkea. Nykytilanteeseen verrattuna metron istumapaikkatarjonta kasvaa arviolta 10-15 % automatisoinnin ansiosta sen jälkeen kun kaikki junat on uusittu ja hetikin muutmana prosenton.

Lisäksi kehittyneemmässä kulunvalvonnassa on olemassa mahdollisuus tiivistää vuoroväli 2 minuuttiin, jolloin järjestelmän maksimikapasiteetti on yli 40 % nykyistä 135 metrin junien ja 4 minuutin vuoroväliä korkeampi.

90 metrin junilla ja 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä metro vastaa minusta hyvin yhdellä linjalla tarvittavaa kapasiteettia Helsingin seudun asukastiheydellä ja tarjoaa hyvin istumapaikkojakin, nykyisellä metron pysäkkivälillähän ei voida palvella matkustajia hyvin paljonkaan Mellunmäkeä tai Kivenlahtea kauempana. 

Toki voi olla, että tulevaisuudessa joukkoliikenteen kysyntä kasvaa niin rajusti entistäkin paremmin palvelevan ametron ansiosta. Siihen lisätarpeeseen on sitten itäsuunnassa syytä vastata rakentamalla lisää R- S- H- ja Z- junien tyylisesti liikennöitävää verkkoa myös itäsuuntaan (esimerkiksi Porvooseen saakka), niin että siitä on yhteys metroonkin. Toki muitakin vaihtoehtoja löytyy jos automaattimetron matkustajakysyntä räjähtää itäpäässä käsistä, mutta pidemmän asemanvälin verkon laajentaminen myös itään on koko joukkoliikennejärjestelmän kannalta minusta hyvä tie ratkaista mahdollinen metron ylikuormitus samalla parantaen pidemmän matkan yhteyksiä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:44 ----------




> Aluksi voidaan jokaisen vaunuparin toinen vaunu kalustaa pitkittäispenkein, jolla voitaneen lähes tuplata vaunun kapasiteetti.


Pieni sivuhuomio, poikittaispenkit muuten tiputtavat käsittääkseni istumapaikkakapasiteettia paripenkkeihin verrattuna aika vähän, vain 10-15 %, kun ne ovat molemmilla puolilla. Helsingin kalustoleveydellä toisella puolella pitkittäispenkki ja toisella puolella kaksinistuttava penkki voisi olla myös vaihto, joka pienentää istumapaikka tarjontaa 5-7 % ja lisää vaunun matkustajakapasiteettia kymmeniä prosentteja. Huonona puolena pitkittäispenkeissä on kyllä huonompi istumamukavuus.

Toisaalta Helsingin metromitoituksessa on myös varaa käyttää 2+3 penkitystä osassa vaunuista jos niin halutaan. Kalustamalla osan vaunusta 2+3 penkille ja osa pitkittäis- ja 2 rinnakkaisen penkin yhdistelmälle, voidaan todennäköisesti lisätä samaan aikaan sekä istuma- että seisomakapasiteettia nykyiseen kalustukseen verrattuna. Toki metrojunassa ei silloin ole yhtä väljää kuin nykyään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:44 ----------




> Ja on myös mietittävä sitä, paljonko palvelusta maksetaan. On helppo vaatia vaikka mitä mukavuuksia, jos ei tarvitse niistä itse maksaa. Junaliikenteen luokkajako kertoo hyvin siitä, minkä arvoista mukavuus oikeasti on.


Kyllä ainakin minä maksan seutukortista, joka matkustusprofiilillani on käsittääkseni aika lähellä aitoa joukkoliikenteen tuotantokustannusta. Halpahan tuo on ja työssäkäyvänä varaa olisi maksaa enemmänkin. En siitä huolimatta pidä luokkajakoa kaupunkijoukkoliikenteessä kovin toteuttamiskelpoisena, vaikka olisihan mielenkiintoinen ajatus, että olisi lisää maksamalla aina etusija istumapaikkoihin, leveämmät penkit sekä enemmän jalkatilaa. Rahvas toisessa osastossa sardiinipurkkimaisesti puristettuna ja sitten lisää maksamalla mukavan väljää.  :Smile: 

Maksan kuitenkin veroja siinä missä muutkin enkä kuluta paljonkaan muita kaupungin palveluita kuin joukkoliikennettä teitä ja kulttuuria. Minä kaipaan joukkoliikenteeltä sen verran mukavuutta ja houkuttelevuutta, ettei autokaupan houkutus tule sietämättömäksi. Autottomuus ei kohdallani ole rahakysymys, periaatekysymys tai ajokorttikysymys, vaan osa elämäntapaa.

Kyllä minusta joukkoliikenteeseen on syytä panostaa sen verran euroja, että se houkuttaa muitakin kuin joukkoliikenteen pakkokäyttäjiä, myös mukavuudella.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kovalla pakkasella ymmärrän että halutaan lämpimään bussiin, mutta kesällä en tajua sitä kun on lämmin ja aurinko paistaa niin miksi on kiire kaikilla sisälle ahtaaseen bussiin. Ajoissa liikkeelle niin elämää helpottuu paljon, eikä tarttee kerätä stressiä jostain niin simppelistä asiasta kuin joukkoliikenteen käyttämisestä. Ei ole pakko itseään ahtaa täyteen kulkuvälineeseen sen takia ettei ehdi seuraava odottamaan, eikä haittaa edes se että ei nyt pikanen vaihtoyhteys toiminutkaan vaan joutuu vähän odottamaan. Talvella paksu takki jne niin ei kylmää tule, ja kesällä luulisi olevan ilo vaan olla raikkaassa lämpimässä ilmassa.
> 
> Ei se HSL:n syy ole ettei tajuta ajoissa lähteä mihinkään ja sen takia tungetaan jo ennestään täyteen bussiin vaikka sieltä tulee lähes tyhjä 2-10min päästä.


Eli sen lisäksi, että automatka kestää 10 min ja joukkoliikennematka 60 min, niin pitäisi vielä pidentää sitä joukkoliikennematkaa vuorovälin verran ihan vaan siksi, että kulkine saattaa olla epämiellyttävän täysi? Kuulostaa tosi houkuttelevalta ja kilpailukykyiseltä joukkoliikenteeltä . Ei näin, Sm3!

----------


## sm3

> Eli sen lisäksi, että automatka kestää 10 min ja joukkoliikennematka 60 min, niin pitäisi vielä pidentää sitä joukkoliikennematkaa vuorovälin verran ihan vaan siksi, että kulkine saattaa olla epämiellyttävän täysi? Kuulostaa tosi houkuttelevalta ja kilpailukykyiseltä joukkoliikenteeltä . Ei näin, Sm3!


Ketjun aiheena olevalla linjalla se täpötäysi bussi on jo sen yhden vuorovälin verran myöhässä juuri sen takia että kaikki tunkevat siihen eivätkä odoita seuraava. Ketjuuntumistakin syntyy usein juuri siksi että tungetaan siihen yhteen bussiin jolloin se jää vuorovälin verran jälkeen ja seuraava saa kiinni.

Eli kaksinkertasen vuorovälin verran pitää odottaa jokatapauksessa. Ja vain ruuhka-aikaan se kapasiteetti ei tunnu riittävän, vuoroväli on 5min sillloin mikä ei paljoaa ole. Silloin kun tungetaan yhteen bussiin niin se myöhästyy ja syntyy 10min vuoroväli ja sieltä tulee sitten täysi ja lähes tyhjä bussi peräkkäin. Yhdessä bussissa on silloin lähes kahden bussin matkustajat, järkevää olisi saada ne kahden bussin matkustajat yhden bussin sijaan kahteen bussiin jolloin on heti väljempää.

----------


## hylje

Tai sitten käytetään asiakastungokseen sopivaa, tilavaa ja suurin ovin varustettua kalustoa joka ei tukkeudu heti kun sillä yrittää matkustaa joku. Ei ihmisiä ole kukaan pakottamassa tungosbussiin, heille saa ja pitää tarjota sitä mitä pyydetään.

----------


## chauffer

> Ketjun aiheena olevalla linjalla se täpötäysi bussi on jo sen yhden vuorovälin verran myöhässä juuri sen takia että kaikki tunkevat siihen eivätkä odoita seuraava. Ketjuuntumistakin syntyy usein juuri siksi että tungetaan siihen yhteen bussiin jolloin se jää vuorovälin verran jälkeen ja seuraava saa kiinni.
> 
> Eli kaksinkertasen vuorovälin verran pitää odottaa jokatapauksessa. Ja vain ruuhka-aikaan se kapasiteetti ei tunnu riittävän, vuoroväli on 5min sillloin mikä ei paljoaa ole. Silloin kun tungetaan yhteen bussiin niin se myöhästyy ja syntyy 10min vuoroväli ja sieltä tulee sitten täysi ja lähes tyhjä bussi peräkkäin. Yhdessä bussissa on silloin lähes kahden bussin matkustajat, järkevää olisi saada ne kahden bussin matkustajat yhden bussin sijaan kahteen bussiin jolloin on heti väljempää.


No tuota, minä nyt ajanut 3 kuukautta tuota linjaa, enkä ole tuulilasikuormassa ollut omasta aikataulustani(arvioidusta ajasta) myöhässä yhtään sen enempää kuin välillä määrätyillä lähdöillä tyhjällä autollakaan  :Tongue:  Matkan varrella voi olla 1-3 min. jäljessä, jossain vaiheessa matkaa ollaan taas ajallaan. Ja tuo vuoroväli on aamuruuhkassa 3 minuuttia Itäkeskuksesta ja iltaruuhkassa 4 minuuttia Westendistä. Ja siihen ketjuuntumiseen vaikuttaa niin moni muukin asia, parit liikennevalot kun seisoo, jää jo jälkeen ja siksi silloin matkustajia jo kertyy pysäkeille... ja kun yksi jää jälkeen, seuraava kulkee etuajassa aina väliaikapysäkille saakka jne. Kaikki ei ole aina niin mustavalkoista miltä matkustajan näkökulmasta näyttää  :Laughing:

----------


## sm3

Matkustajana en myöskään näe sitä kokonaisuutta kunnolla, eikä myöskään hahmota aina miten täysi bussi on tai miten paljon se on myöhässä tai etuajassa matkan eri vaiheissa. 

Toisaalta aktiivisesti olen 550 linjalla matkustanut ruuhka-aikaan viimeksi kaksi vuotta sitten, silloin oli aika paljon ihan täysiä busseja. Runkolinja aikana olen pari kertaa kulkenut eri aikoina eikä minulla siten ole kunnon kuvaa nykytilanteesta, viimeksi sillä matkustin joskus heinäkuussa pari kertaa. Kommentoin silti ihan kommentoinnin ilosta asiaa...  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

Kun nyt on ollut keskustelua tuosta, että linja kulkee liian täytenä, niin tästähän saisi suht. edulliseen hintaan hyvä kuntoisia, helposti päivitettäviä nivelbusseja.
http://www.mascus.se/transportfordon.../q9v8tcwf.html

----------


## Miccoz

Tänään tuli nähtyä sekin kun matkustaja tuli takaovesta sisään - kuljettaja tähän huutamaan: Keskiovesta sisään, ei takaovesta --- pösilö.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tänään tuli nähtyä sekin kun matkustaja tuli takaovesta sisään - kuljettaja tähän huutamaan: Keskiovesta sisään, ei takaovesta --- pösilö.


Silloin, kun avorahastuksesta tuli ensimmäiset uutiset, moni media muotoili ohjeensa joko "kaikista keskiovista saa mennä" tai "kaikista takaovista saa mennä" sisään. Tapauksessa Scala matkustajien vaihtoehdot taisivat loppupeleissä jäädä aika vähiin.

----------


## chauffer

> Tänään tuli nähtyä sekin kun matkustaja tuli takaovesta sisään - kuljettaja tähän huutamaan: Keskiovesta sisään, ei takaovesta --- pösilö.


Joka päivä niitä yrittäjiä on, vaikka pysäkkikatoksissa ja autoissa selkeät ohjeet että vain edestä ja keskeltä sisään, jopa liikennemerkit ovissa  :Laughing:

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> Tänään tuli nähtyä sekin kun matkustaja tuli takaovesta sisään - kuljettaja tähän huutamaan: Keskiovesta sisään, ei takaovesta --- pösilö.


Viime Perjantaina Pirjontien pysäkiltä nousi nuori mies takaovesta sisään, kuski ei välittänyt mitään tai sitten ei huomannut. Aika erikoista, vissiin laiskuutta oli kun ei keskiovelle viittinyt edes mennä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## chauffer

> Viime Perjantaina Pirjontien pysäkiltä nousi nuori mies takaovesta sisään, kuski ei välittänyt mitään tai sitten ei huomannut. Aika erikoista, vissiin laiskuutta oli kun ei keskiovelle viittinyt edes mennä.


Saattoi olla minulla tuo tapaus ja huomattiin kyllä, tuskin siitä kummankaan päivä olisi paremmaksi muuttunut jos siitä olisi jotain sanonut  :Laughing:  Aika harvoin noita onnistujia kuitenkin kohdalle sattuu, 1-2 tapausta viikossa... ne loput jää sitten yritykseksi ainakin minun kohdalla  :Wink:

----------


## Overdriver

> Viime Perjantaina Pirjontien pysäkiltä nousi nuori mies takaovesta sisään, kuski ei välittänyt mitään tai sitten ei huomannut. Aika erikoista, vissiin laiskuutta oli kun ei keskiovelle viittinyt edes mennä.


Matkustin viime viikolla keskustaan muistaakseni h43:lla, ja Kelan pysäkillä takaovesta tuli nainen aikuisen poikansa kanssa sisään. Nainen kävi leimaamassa lippunsa, poika ei. Saattoivat tosin olla molemmat samalla kortilla.

----------


## chauffer

> Väittäisin kyllä, että HelBin aikana Jokerilla tullaan näkemään jos jonkin sorttista ruoskaa. Nythän noita uusia Scaloja ei ole pahemmin testattu. Enkä myöskään ihmettelisi jos ainakin viikonloppusin näitä jokeriautoja näkyisi siellä sun täällä. Ja väitätkö tosiaan, että HelB tuliteriä Scaloja seisottaisi? Eiköhän niistäkin kaikki irti oteta ja ovat 7 vuoden päästä vähintään samassa kunnossa kun Namibian Volvot.. Sitä paitsi, nythän ne jokerivolvot alkaa vasta volvoja olemaan kun muutama miljoona on mittarissa, pikkusen kaipaa vaan pientä pintaremonttia..





> Se on jotain harhaista utopiaa, että Jokerilla ei jatkossa nähtäisi muita kuin oransseja busseja. Neljä varabussia 33:lle on aika vähän. Vaihtoehto tietenkin maalata pari Ikarusta oranssiksi ja laittaa varan varoiksi





> Toki tietyllä hetkellä jonkun HelB:n ajojärjestelijän mahdollinen 'tietämättömyys' tai 'osaamattomuus' voi johtaa siihen, että oranssi runkolinjabussi eksyykin aivan väärälle linjalle.


Tässä suora lainaus tuoreimmasta Helbin henkilöstölehdestä toimitusjohtajan kirjoittamana;"Runkolinja 550-joskus Jokeriksikin kutsuttu-käynnistyi pitkän odotuksen jälkeen elokuussa ja linjan operatiivinen toiminta ja kannattavuus ovat ylittäneet odotuksemme. Lahden Autokorin viimeiset Scalat ovat toimineet erinomaisen hyvin ammattitaitoisten ja osaavien kuljettajiemme käsissä. Polttoaineen kulutus on ollut selvästi ennakoitua alhaisempi ja marraskuun loppuun mennessä on jäänyt ajamatta vain 11 kpl lähtöjä. Kaikkiaan lähtöjä on ajettu 30.000 kpl, eli laatu on ollut erinomaisen hyvä." Että näin... tiedän että muutamia kuljettajia vieläkin tuolta löytyy joilla olisi parannettavaa, henk. koht. olen sieltä ainakin yhden sinne kuulumattoman kaaharin saanut järjestettyä muille linjoille  :Laughing:  Ja tuo laatu paranee vain näistä kaikista(vähäisistä)  :Laughing:  epäkohdista reklamoimalla. Huonomminkin olisi voinut alkaa vai mitä...?

----------


## Nak

Se on pelkästään positiivista että homma on sujunut näin hyvin ja autot ovat pysyneet ehjinä. En muista että olisin kolhittua autoa linjalla nähnyt  :Smile:  

Mutta onhan sitä jo liikennöitykin, suotuisissa olosuhteissa, 4kk kaikkiaan 120kk:sta  :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

> Se on pelkästään positiivista että homma on sujunut näin hyvin ja autot ovat pysyneet ehjinä. En muista että olisin kolhittua autoa linjalla nähnyt  
> 
> Mutta onhan sitä jo liikennöitykin, suotuisissa olosuhteissa, 4kk kaikkiaan 120kk:sta


Kolhuilta ei ole vältytty, se olisi mahdotonta näillä kilometreillä(20000-52000km mittarissa jokaisessa autossa, Varhan vara-autoja lukuunottamatta), mutta nuo muutamat kolhut on korjattu samantien  :Very Happy:

----------


## Compact

Jokeri-linjan jonkinlaista matkustajatutkimusta löytyy JCDecauxin sivuilta. Lienevät paikkansapitäviä, koska näillä arvoilla houkutellaan mainostajia mainostamaan:

Nousuja Jokeri-linjalla on päivittäin 18 000 - 20 000 ja jatkossa jopa 40 000 kpl /päivä. Myös autoilijat näkevät Jokeri-pysäkkien julisteet.

Jokeri-linjalla matkustavista on naisia 65 % ja miehiä 35%.

Matkustajajakauma ikäryhmittäin
15-19-vuotiaita 10 % 
20-29-vuotiaita 35 % 
30-44-vuotiaita 32 % 
45-59-vuotiaita 19 % 
60-69-vuotiaita 4 % 
ja yli 70-vuotiaita 1 %

----------


## Minä vain

Outoa. HSL:n Liikkumistatottumukset-tutkimuksen mukaan yli 65-vuotiaiden matkasuorite joukkoliikenteellä oli noin neljäsosa 1829-vuotiaiden suoritteesta, mutta sekään ei vielä selitä kokonaan eroa. Ehkä vanhukset tekevät merkittävästi enemmän kantakaupunkiin suuntautuvia matkoja, koska he tekevät vain asiointi- ja vapaa-ajan matkoja. 

Miesten ja naisten osuuksien vääristymä on hieman suurempi kuin joukkoliikenteessä kokonaisuutena. Oletan, että naiset sietävät bussien hitautta ja epämukavuutta paremmin kuin miehet. 

Yksi asia vielä, jota ei olla tutkittu on ylipainoisten osuus. Joukkoliikenteessä heitä näkyy mielestäni selvästi vähemmän kuin heidän osuutensa koko väestöstä on.

----------


## hmikko

> Joukkoliikenteessä heitä näkyy mielestäni selvästi vähemmän kuin heidän osuutensa koko väestöstä on.


Mikä mahtaa olla elopainon sukupuolijakauma? Tuo havaintosi saattaa olla suoraa seurausta naisten ja miesten osuuksista.

----------


## petteri

Liikkumistottumukset raportti löytyy siis täältä:

https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...raportti_0.pdf

Tämä ei koske suoranaisesti Jokeria, mutta mielenkiintoista ikäryhmäkohtaista tietoa löytyy esimerkiksi taulukoista 63 ja 64. Joukkoliikenteen käyttö on Helsingin seudulla kehittynyt vuosina 2008-2012 niin että 19-29 vuotiaiden joukkoliikenteen käyttöprosentti on noussut 4 % (51->55%) ja 30-44 vuotiaiden peräti 5 % (25%->30%)!

Samaan aikaan ajokorttien määrä on laskussa varsinkin nuoremmissa ikäluokissa: http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/artik...renee-stadissa

Tälläiset trendit yhdessä tiiviimmän asumisen arvostuksen nousun kanssa lupaavat hyvää joukkoliikenteelle.

----------


## late-

> Jokeri-linjan jonkinlaista matkustajatutkimusta löytyy JCDecauxin sivuilta. Lienevät paikkansapitäviä, koska näillä arvoilla houkutellaan mainostajia mainostamaan


Tietojen ajantasaisuudesta kertonee se, että niiden lähteeksi mainitaan YTV. Jokerin syys-joulukuun 2013 keskimääräiset arkipäivän nousijamäärät olivat automaattisen matkustajalaskennan perusteella 35 231, 39 160, 43 265 ja 37 599.

----------


## chauffer

> Eilen 18.9. yhdessä Varhan varikon Runkolinja Scalassa reilu 15 tkm. mittarissa...  Reilu 5 viikkoa linjalla...





> Tuossa on nyt jotain outoa. 5 viikkoa on 35 vuorokautta, mikä antaa 428 km/vrk. Vaikka bussi olisi liikkeellä täydet 20 tuntia  klo 5-1 jatkuvalla 20 km/h keskinopeudella, niin siltikin yllettäisiin vain 400 kilsaan. Ja se autokohtainen keskinopeus ei ole lähellekään noin korkea, kun päätepysäkeillä seistään pitkät ajat.





> Kyllä tuo voi pitää hyvinkin paikkansa. Jokerin reitin pituus on 25.5km suuntaan ja yksi auto voi helpostikin ajaa päivän aikana 10 kierrosta eli reilun 500km. 
> Nobinalle tuli ensimmäiset uudet Volvot pari viikkoa sitten ja niissä on jo reipas 5tkm mittarissa


Tänään Helb 1327:n mittarissa 99400km, 100tkm siis rikki huomenna  :Laughing:  Ja tuolla autolla oli 14 lähtöä tuossa sarjassa eli 7 kierrosta.. Ja linjan 550 pituus on muuten 26,9 km helmin mukaan...

----------


## Karosa

> Tänään Helb 1327:n mittarissa 99400km, 100tkm siis rikki huomenna


Meidän koulun 2007 vuoden Scania K340 OmniExpressin (JHK-531) mittari kilahti tänään 110tkm, verrannollista.  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

> Meidän koulun 2007 vuoden Scania K340 OmniExpressin (JHK-531) mittari kilahti tänään 110tkm, verrannollista.


Vajaa kolme kuukautta vanhaan Nf 910:n kääntyi 44tkm mittariin tänään  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> Vajaa kolme kuukautta vanhaan Nf 910:n kääntyi 44tkm mittariin tänään


Ja aiemmin tällä viikolla 9kk vanhaan Nf 892:n 35200km  :Laughing:

----------


## chauffer

> Väittäisin kyllä, että HelBin aikana Jokerilla tullaan näkemään jos jonkin sorttista ruoskaa. Nythän noita uusia Scaloja ei ole pahemmin testattu. Enkä myöskään ihmettelisi jos ainakin viikonloppusin näitä jokeriautoja näkyisi siellä sun täällä. Ja väitätkö tosiaan, että HelB tuliteriä Scaloja seisottaisi? Eiköhän niistäkin kaikki irti oteta ja ovat 7 vuoden päästä vähintään samassa kunnossa kun Namibian Volvot.. Sitä paitsi, nythän ne jokerivolvot alkaa vasta volvoja olemaan kun muutama miljoona on mittarissa, pikkusen kaipaa vaan pientä pintaremonttia..





> Tai sitten lastaamalla se täyteen tiiliskiviä ja siirtelemällä niitä edes takas siellä peräpään terraariossa. Mutta käytännön testaus olisi ollut paikallaan. Ei se muuta olisi vaatinut kuin bussi täyteen vaikka kadulta haalituilla ihmisillä ja sillä ympäri ruskeasuon varikkoa. Se että, miksi eivät seisottaisi niitä on siinä, kun HelBin linjoilla näkee muutenkin jos jonkinlaista romua. Sitten kun nämä romut leviävät (esimerkkinä surullisen kuuluisat lentokenttämannit) niin helppohan siitä on ottaa tuliterää Scalaa linjalle  Se että jos otetaan muutama tonni pois liikennöintikorvauksista tuskin tuota taloa kaataa..





> Tämä kiinnostaa minuakin. Mitäs sitä testaamaan, kun 7 vuotta sitten ensimmäiset samanlaiset KUB-kyttyrät rymisteli Helsinkiin ja siitä lähtien on tiedetty, että se liikkuu eteen ja taakse, päästelee välillä kunnon savupilviä ja matkustajat saavat keskisillan takapuolelle ahtautua kun sillit purkkiin 
> 
> Se on jotain harhaista utopiaa, että Jokerilla ei jatkossa nähtäisi muita kuin oransseja busseja. Neljä varabussia 33:lle on aika vähän. Vaihtoehto tietenkin maalata pari Ikarusta oranssiksi ja laittaa varan varoiksi





> Toki tietyllä hetkellä jonkun HelB:n ajojärjestelijän mahdollinen 'tietämättömyys' tai 'osaamattomuus' voi johtaa siihen, että oranssi runkolinjabussi eksyykin aivan väärälle linjalle.





> Pessimisti ei pety 
> Joillain on odotukset vähän turhan korkealla liikennöitsijävaihdoksen osalta. Linjalla on kuitenkin "isoja" muutoksia, avorahastus ja liikenteenohjaus jotka ovat kaikille ihan uusi asia. Kaiken ei voi olettaa sujuvan kuin rasvattu heti alusta 
> 
> Olettaisin, että 4 vara-autoa jaetaan varikoiden kesken niin, että molemmilla on kaksi. Silloin ei tarvitse enää olla kuin vaikka kaksi kolarikorjauksessa ja yhden muuten vaan pajalla, niin ollaan valinnan edessä jätetäänkö ajamatta vai laitetaanko Ikarus ajamaan yksi sivu  
> Nobinallakin useimmiten on näkynyt muu, kuin jokeribussi korvaamassa lisänumeroa, joka on laitettu korvaamaan varsinaista jokeria. Nyt kesä on poikkeuksellista aikaa kun jokerit roikkuvat maalaamolla, elokuussa niillä ei muuten saisi ajaa mitään..


Pakko oli taas lukea ketjua läpi, nyt sentään kohta vuosi ajettu ja tänään tuli firmalta kiitos runkolinjan kuljettajille asiakastyytyväisyys tutkimuksen tulosten pohjalta... mielestäni näistä edellä mainituista ei hirveän moni ole toteutunut... eikä tässä ollut vielä nuo kaikki löytämäni haukkumiset...

----------


## lkrt

Jep, täytyy sanoa että HelB on hoitanut liikennöinnin esimerkillisesti. Liikennöitsijänvaihdos oli sujuva - jopa Helmi-laitteet olivat käytössä alusta alkaen (tämähän tosin on HSL:n vastuulla). Omaan silmään ei ainakaan ole sattunut yhtään muuta kuin runkolinjaväritteistä bussia eikä runkolinjaväritteisiä autoja ole näkynyt muilla linjoilla. Aikataulut (tai vuoroväli) on mututuntumalta pysynyt melko hyvänä. Autot ovat edelleen erittäin hyvässä kunnossa, tosin niin on moni muukin auto vuoden jälkeen. Lisäksi Scala on minusta sopinut yllättävänkin hyvin 550:lle. Alkuun mietitytti LE-tyyppisen auton sopivuus avorahastukseen, mutta tämä pelko on osoittautunut turhaksi. Etu- ja keskiovesta sisäänmeno on nopeuttanut lastausta, takaovi tuskin merkittävästi muuttaisi tilannetta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Etu- ja keskiovesta sisäänmeno on nopeuttanut lastausta, takaovi tuskin merkittävästi muuttaisi tilannetta.


Itse luulen, että mikäli takaovesta sallittaisiin sisäännousu, se hyvin todennäköisesti muuttaisi tilannetta huonompaan suuntaan, kun ahtaasta ja moniportaisesta ovesta kuljettaisiin sekä ulos että sisään. Niin kauan, kun 550:llä (tai muilla avorahastuslinjoilla) käytetään LE-tyyppisiä busseja, on nykyinen käytäntö hyvä.

----------


## chauffer

Noniin, reilu puolitoista vuotta, ja 2 talvea linjaa Helbillä takana, muutamassa Varhan varikon autossa 200tkm täynnä  :Cool:  Ja autot kuin uusia? Onko näkynyt muita autoja 550:llä?  :Tongue:

----------


## Karosa

> Onko näkynyt muita autoja 550:llä?


Onhan se #1402 siellä käynyt silloin tällöin.

----------


## chauffer

> Onhan se #1402 siellä käynyt silloin tällöin.


 Heh heh, jos ei lasketa näitä testauksia Hsl:n luvalla  :Wink:

----------


## jtm

> Noniin, reilu puolitoista vuotta, ja 2 talvea linjaa Helbillä takana, muutamassa Varhan varikon autossa 200tkm täynnä  Ja autot kuin uusia? Onko näkynyt muita autoja 550:llä?


Ja viime yönä ajoin juuri 70tkm ajetulla Scalalla  :Very Happy:  se tosiaan on pistänyt mietityttämään mikä logiikka siinä on, että osalla autoista ajettu se yli 200tkm ja osalla vasta tullut/tulossa 70tkm. Eikö näitä voisi hiukan tehokkaammin kierrättää? Ja ei siellä taida olla muita kuin tuo kyseinen #1402 poikennut. Tosin löytyy multa kapulasta kuva kun oli kerran töissä tylsää niin piti #47 kilvittää 550  :Razz:

----------


## Bussipoika

> Noniin, reilu puolitoista vuotta,ja 2 talvea linjaa Helbillä takana (550:ta)...


 OT: Kuinkakohan monta kertaa olen tällä aikavälillä istunut Chaufferin kyydissä? Viimeksi ainakin eilen  :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

> OT: Kuinkakohan monta kertaa olen tällä aikavälillä istunut Chaufferin kyydissä? Viimeksi ainakin eilen


Auts... Nyt jänskättää.😜

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja viime yönä ajoin juuri 70tkm ajetulla Scalalla  se tosiaan on pistänyt mietityttämään mikä logiikka siinä on, että osalla autoista ajettu se yli 200tkm ja osalla vasta tullut/tulossa 70tkm. Eikö näitä voisi hiukan tehokkaammin kierrättää?


Jaa niin että kaikissa olisi mittarissa tasaisesti saman verran ja ne tulisivat romutusikään samalla hetkellä? Ja korvausinvestointi olisi iso kertapotti?

Tarkemmin asiaa ja ympäristöä tuntematta veikkaisin että kyseessä on tulevan kassavirran optimointi. Ei tule isoa korvaushankintaa, mahdollisesti pahimmillaan juuri sopivan aikaa ennen sopimuskauden loppua. Sopimuksen loppuessa käsissä olisi runsaasti saman verran ajettua kalustoa. Yhtäkkiä ajatellen voisi olla kivampi olla pieni määrä huippukuntoista kalustoa ja loput puhdasta romua. Silloin ei ole käyttänyt liikaa rahaa turhiin kaluston korvausinvestointeihin, ja mitä on hankkinut on säilyttänyt mahdollisimman paljon arvostaan.

No, tämä nyt on arvailua. Mutta tällainen tulee mieleen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jaa niin että kaikissa olisi mittarissa tasaisesti saman verran ja ne tulisivat romutusikään samalla hetkellä?


Monet voittoa tekevät bussifirmat HSL-alueella tasaavat autosarjojen kilometrejä niin, että saman sarjan busseihin kertyy kilometrejä suunnilleen samaa tahtia. Tämän perusteella HelB ei näytä tekevän niin ja samalla yhtiön talousvaikeuksista on uutisoitu vuosia eikä niille näy loppua. Tämä tasaaminen ei varmaan yksinään ole syynä yrityksen tulokseen, mutta varmaan yksi niistä pienistä puroista, jotka siihen vaikuttavat.

----------


## Wito

> Monet voittoa tekevät bussifirmat HSL-alueella tasaavat autosarjojen kilometrejä niin, että saman sarjan busseihin kertyy kilometrejä suunnilleen samaa tahtia. Tämän perusteella HelB ei näytä tekevän niin ja samalla yhtiön talousvaikeuksista on uutisoitu vuosia eikä niille näy loppua. Tämä tasaaminen ei varmaan yksinään ole syynä yrityksen tulokseen, mutta varmaan yksi niistä pienistä puroista, jotka siihen vaikuttavat.


Mutta, toisaalta, monet voittoa tekevät bussifirmat ajavat kolhituilla ja likaisilla autoilla, ja korjaavat autoja VAIN kun on pakko - ei kai me sitä haluta (esimerkkinä nyt NF 445). HelB on hoitanut runkolinjan omien kokemukseni pohjalta todella hyvin. Autot todella siistit, myös muilla linjoilla. Huonoja muistoja Nobinan jokeri-Volvoista - kylmiä, likaisia ja kolhittuja ulkopinnoiltaan.

----------


## Rehtori

> Jaa niin että kaikissa olisi mittarissa tasaisesti saman verran ja ne tulisivat romutusikään samalla hetkellä? Ja korvausinvestointi olisi iso kertapotti?
> 
> Tarkemmin asiaa ja ympäristöä tuntematta veikkaisin että kyseessä on tulevan kassavirran optimointi. Ei tule isoa korvaushankintaa, mahdollisesti pahimmillaan juuri sopivan aikaa ennen sopimuskauden loppua. Sopimuksen loppuessa käsissä olisi runsaasti saman verran ajettua kalustoa. Yhtäkkiä ajatellen voisi olla kivampi olla pieni määrä huippukuntoista kalustoa ja loput puhdasta romua. Silloin ei ole käyttänyt liikaa rahaa turhiin kaluston korvausinvestointeihin, ja mitä on hankkinut on säilyttänyt mahdollisimman paljon arvostaan.
> 
> No, tämä nyt on arvailua. Mutta tällainen tulee mieleen.


Voisiko kyseessä olla se että kahdeksan autoa jää pois sopimuksesta elokuussa 2020. Loput 28 autoa tulevat säilymään linjalla todennäköisesti kesään 2028 saakka. Voisiko olla niin että nuo kahdeksan ajetaan loppuun kesään 2020 mennessä jolloin niistä voidaan luopua ja loppja säästetään jotta kestävät tuonne 15 vuoden ikään saakka? Vanhoilla autoilla ei uusissa sopimuksissa ole pärjätty, joten nuo voi olla järkevääkin poistaa seitsemän vuotta vanhoina.

----------


## chauffer

> Monet voittoa tekevät bussifirmat HSL-alueella tasaavat autosarjojen kilometrejä niin, että saman sarjan busseihin kertyy kilometrejä suunnilleen samaa tahtia. Tämän perusteella HelB ei näytä tekevän niin ja samalla yhtiön talousvaikeuksista on uutisoitu vuosia eikä niille näy loppua. Tämä tasaaminen ei varmaan yksinään ole syynä yrityksen tulokseen, mutta varmaan yksi niistä pienistä puroista, jotka siihen vaikuttavat.


Pitipä tuo Helbin haukkuminen keksiä tähänkin väliin keinolla millä hyvänsä. Edellä juuri maininta Nobina 910:stä jossa lähes 50tkm, tuskin on kaikissa saman ikäisissä sielläkään moisia kilometrejä... ps. Ensi vuoden tulos on arvioitu +merkkiseksi eilisen tiedotustilaisuuden perusteella..

----------


## 339-DF

> Voisiko kyseessä olla se että kahdeksan autoa jää pois sopimuksesta elokuussa 2020.


Mikä idea tässä on? Tuo kuulostaa siltä, että HSL olisi jo nyt päättänyt, että viiden vuoden kuluttua linjalla tarvitaan nykyistä vähemmän kalustoa. Ei oikein kuulosta loogiselta. Vai onko toisin päin  sopimus edellyttää, että 2020 hankitaan uusia autoja ja siksi poistetaan vanhoja?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mikä idea tässä on? Tuo kuulostaa siltä, että HSL olisi jo nyt päättänyt, että viiden vuoden kuluttua linjalla tarvitaan nykyistä vähemmän kalustoa. Ei oikein kuulosta loogiselta. Vai onko toisin päin  sopimus edellyttää, että 2020 hankitaan uusia autoja ja siksi poistetaan vanhoja?


Linjalle 550 tulee kahdeksan uutta autoa v. 2020.

----------


## 339-DF

Jälkimmäinen arvaus siis osui oikeaan. Kiitos tiedosta!

----------


## chauffer

Norrtäljentiellä ja Maaherrantiellä ja Viilarintiellä 550:n pysäkit saaneet oranssin otsanauhan, siistin näköinen toteutus. On vain niillä pysäkeillä missä ei muita linjoja mene  :Laughing:

----------


## tohpeeri

> Norrtäljentiellä ja Maaherrantiellä ja Viilarintiellä 550:n pysäkit saaneet oranssin otsanauhan, siistin näköinen toteutus. On vain niillä pysäkeillä missä ei muita linjoja mene


Myös Takkatien pysäkki itään päin on saanut samanlaisen raiden - siinähän pysähtyy muitakin linjoja.

----------


## chauffer

> Myös Takkatien pysäkki itään päin on saanut samanlaisen raiden - siinähän pysähtyy muitakin linjoja.


Tänään myös mm. Pirkkolassa ja Maunulassa  :Very Happy:  Tullee myös 560:n pysäkeille, tai siis toivon  :Wink:

----------


## ArtiZi

Oranssit ostsalaudat suunniteltiin alunperin juuri 560:n pysäkkejä varten ja niiden piti olla asennettuna jo elokuussa, mutta hallinnollisten kiemuroiden vuoksi töihin päästiin vasta nyt.

----------

